# MILAN | Projects & Construction



## fabrik

CITYLIFE

status  : approved , under costruction since 3-31-06
project by Libeskind, Hadid e Isozaky , Maggiora

5 towers , 50 storeys (Isozaky , 218 mt) ; 40 storeys (Hadid , 185 mt) ; 32 storeys (Libeskind ,170mt ) , 23 and 27 storeys (Maggiora)


----------



## fabrik

CITTA' DELLA MODA (fashion's city)
status : approved
project : 145 mt , Cesar Pelli


----------



## michal1982

not bad!


----------



## 909

Beautiful towers. When will they start construction and when are they completed?


----------



## THINK€R

not bad at all!


----------



## allan_dude

very stylish!!


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Pei Cobb Freed & partners - *New Lombardy Center*

Height : *160 metres*
Construction start : 2006
Construction end : 2008
Location : Garibaldi-Repubblica financial district


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Cesar Pelli - *Città della Moda*

Height : *145 metres*
Status : approved
Location : Garibaldi-Repubblica financial district, near Garibaldi Fs station

The City of Milan recently began the redevelopment of a large and significant urban site. North of the historic city center and directly adjacent to the Garibaldi train station, the site once contained rail yards abandoned since the 1950s. Cesar Pelli & Associates has been commissioned to masterplan a mixed-use development on a seven hectare plot on the South end of the site. Eight hectares on the North end of the site are planned as a grand public park. The goal of the masterplan is to create a new and grand city center which will serve as a gateway reconnecting formerly separated neighborhoods.

This large scale, mixed-use development will be comprised of several buildings including residential, office, retail and hotel components with s strong focus on humane, ground level pedestrian activity at the base of the buildings. Unique to this development is a significant element dedicated to fashion and to reinforcing Milan as the fashion capital of the world. The city hopes to associate this private fashion element with an adjacent public museum of fashion and a university for fashion. These fashion elements will be at the southern end of the new public park adjacent to the larger, private development.

Despite severe planning limitations imposed by subterranean train lines and subway lines, Cesar Pelli & Associates is carefully developing the mixed-use masterplan to reknit the surrounding urban fabric which had been severed by the railyards.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Massimiliano Fuksas - *New Milan Fair* [2005]
Location : Rhò-Pero metro area
Status : completed


----------



## Sonic from Padova

_some more informations of Citylife project..._

*Fiera Milano*
_
Fiera Milano redevelopment competition_

Daniel Libeskind, in collaboration with Zaha Hadid, Arata Isozaki and Pier Paolo Maggiora, was recently announced as winner of the Fiera Milano redevelopment competition. The project is large in both scope and area, incorporating elements such as public spaces, housing, office towers, retail spaces, and a museum, and creating a new neighborhood in the cultural and historical context of Milan. The development is built around a central park, a much-needed lung for the city.

Buildings on the site designed specifically by Mr. Libeskind include an office tower, a housing development, and a museum. He is also responsible for the design of the park, along with the Piazza Domodossola.


----------



## Phobos

Congratulations Milan :applause:
These projectas are great,and the best part,they will all be built at the same time.


----------



## 3tmk

^agree, Milan has lots of great things coming!
But where does the Pirelli fit in all this? I didn't recognize it in any of the photos, it would be a shame if it isn't part of the new skyline, especially since it's one of my favorite buildings in Europe.


----------



## Falcon83

3tmk said:


> ^agree, Milan has lots of great things coming!
> But where does the Pirelli fit in all this? I didn't recognize it in any of the photos, it would be a shame if it isn't part of the new skyline, especially since it's one of my favorite buildings in Europe.












Pirelli is the skyscraper on the left, in front of the Regione Lombardia tower.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

*Milano Santa Giulia*

A 1,200,000 square meter area located just a few kilometers from the heart of Milan is meant to be the ideal setting for the creation of a new pole of attraction.

The Milano Santa Giulia Project envisions the insertion of public and private structures in a careful balance between beauty and functionality, creativity and use. Private functions are absolved through the corresponding areas assigned to residential units, offices, commerce, hotel accommodation, stores, and venues for cultural and entertainment activities such as the multi-screen cinema complex. 

Milano Santa Giulia has been designed for those who wish to inhabit the innovative city of the future that offers a range of different residential properties offers suited to every need. 

One such residential area is called Crescent by virtue of the semi-circular shape of its innovative architectural structure and located west of the Promenade. Overlooking a park, Crescent is the ideal place for those in search of a residential property that offers both peace and quiet together with a high quality of daily living. 

The private park guarantees access to an adequately-sized area of greenery and the opportunity to use private tennis courts, sports center, and indoor swimming pool. This residential area offers its inhabitants every essential service within the range of three-hundred meters, from the bank to the pharmacy to stores of every type along with an efficient public transport system perfectly integrated into the surroundings. 

_more informations of this project at this site_ www.milanosantagiulia.com


----------



## Mr D

michal1982 said:


> not bad!


The first understatement I've read in 2006


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Boeri Studio - *RCS Headquaters*

Height : *80 metres*
Status : approved, under construction


----------



## Phobos

Mr D said:


> The first understatement I've read in 2006


That sounded like jealously :colgate:


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Renzo Piano - *Il Sole 24 Ore Headquarters*

Status : completed


----------



## fabrik

thanks sonic! :applause:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milanone*

_designed: 5+1 Architects_


Height: 212m
status: proposed


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*World Jewlery Center (WJC)*

Height: 80m (?)
Status: under construction


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Portello*

status: under costruction


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Maciachini Center*

Status: under construction


----------



## Manuel

Isozaky tower looks terrific. The two others are of hight design quality. Keep us updated with new renderings!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Bodio Center*

Status: completed


----------



## Eletrix

Genio ma il Milan-one dove dovrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) nascere? Si farà?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

ELETRIX said:


> Genio ma il Milan-one dove dovrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) nascere? Si farà?


boh? :dunno:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Manuel said:


> Isozaky tower looks terrific. The two others are of hight design quality. Keep us updated with new renderings!


For all the renderings about _CityLife_ project here it is a dedicated thread in Italian forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231507


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*BEIC (Biblioteca Europea di Informazione e Cultura)*
_European Library of Information and Culture_

Status: approuved


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Fastweb new seat*

_designed: Dante O. Benini_

Status: approuved


----------



## Talbot

Some very interesting and unique projects. Good for Milano.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

ecoLogicStudio ltd, TiFS Ingegneria S.r.l. - *ex-Ansaldo project*


----------



## Xabi

fabrik said:


>


Lovely render!


----------



## Xabi

A lot of interesting projects! 

Milano has earned it.


----------



## THINK€R

mettete anche gli edifici della torno che son belli


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Sonic from Padova said:


> ecoLogicStudio ltd, TiFS Ingegneria S.r.l. - *ex-Ansaldo project*


I think this is not the project which won

Winners are ex-aequo _Archea_ and _Michael Maltzan_
I never seen on the web renderings of their projects: maybe 'cause now they have to make by two one project...


----------



## Sonic from Padova

^^ Ok, sorry


----------



## Nightsky

I have never seen such nice rendering before of the project.

I wonder why they haven't started construction yet, I think these renderings appeared many years ago. May be thinks are going slow, just like in Sweden?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Nightsky said:


> I have never seen such nice rendering before of the project.
> 
> I wonder why they haven't started construction yet, I think these renderings appeared many years ago. May be thinks are going slow, just like in Sweden?


This rendering was published in July 2004

But the project isn't late: it was approuved yet and works will start in March, which was forecasted since the begginning, when the international competition to reproject the whole area started in 2003

Infact this area is currently occupied by Milan old Fair pavillions which were used till few months ago...
In prevision to transfer most of its activity in bigger New Pole of Pero-Rho (the one posted in the first page, with the curved glass roof), completed in April 2005, they think before to dismiss old exhibition areas to sell the areas to a _general contractor_ which would have presented the best project for the area and the most "adequate" offer in money to buy it 
Since the begginning FieraMilano (the owner -yet for a little while- of the area) specified it would have yield it in March 2006, what it will do... it forecasted tecnical time to transfer "everything" from old to new pole: that's due to the unusual fact the project was made before the area was dismissed

Then, CityLife, the general contractor which owned the area, assured it will begin immediately to work as area formally will change property in March
First phase is forecasted to end for 2010 and whole project for 2012 (initially it was 2014)

So everything went in time for now...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Masterplan aerial view 


*  Le Varesine, Milan, Italy  *

Start Date: October 2005 


Arup has been appointed for the structural design of the new development of Varesine site in Milan, in the Garibaldi-Repubblica area.
The mixed-use development, lead by Hines Italia and Galotti, will comprise retails, offices, residences and car-parks on 32.000m2 site.

During the Masterplan phase, Arup supported Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF) for a flexible and robust design for the future phases of the job.

Arup’s service is for the structural design of all the buildings, from minor residences to the two towers. The development will also interact with the Passante Ferroviario which runs on the side of the site.



Client

Hines Italia – Galotti


Architect

Kohn Pedersen Fox

http://www.arup.com/italy/project.cfm?pageid=7715


----------



## Building

Yeah dude, Milan is getting a futuristic skyline!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Milan is growing fast :uh:


----------



## Building

These are the renders of two new residential towers in Milan:

Torre Caputo









Torre Benati









Construction start: July 2007
Construction end: 2010


----------



## Building

Jolly Hotels - 2 September 2007 - 10th floor


----------



## European1978

Would anyone be so kind to post some updates on these projects??? Cheers!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^


----------



## ZZ-II

looking cool. it is only a pity that they'll only be 70m tall


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Other update on this project



TONYBILD said:


> aggiornamento fotografico


----------



## davee08

cool milan is taking a leaning tower to another level great progress!


----------



## xandro

Those 2 buildings indeed look jolly to me!


----------



## obex073

I was not like this project


----------



## European1978

obex073 said:


> I was not like this project


Thank God u weren't like this project, otherwise u'd be huge 

BTW I don't go crazy about it either, Citylife and Portanuova are way better


----------



## obex073

All projects for the milan prefer that the enlargement of the Centre Lorentaggio

MY BLOG http://virtualarchitektur.blogspot.com/search?q=


----------



## Super Tim

Indeed those towers will look better when they will be entirely cladded (cladding material is expected to be really interesting), and when lower 2-floors golden atriums will be built.
Towers are the ideal completion of astonishing New Fair, designed by Fuksas. New Fair walkaways are covered by a huge glass+steel waving roof, that gives "movement" to all complex: towers offer a different type of "movement", that's right, but they look like "moved" under the influence of this huge wave. 
As said in advance, towers are designed by Perrault.


----------



## European1978

Hi guys... Do we have updates to post here?


----------



## Lory90MI

Updates from Milan:
*New skyscraper of "Regione Lombardia" (Minera52):*








*Santa Giulia (Silver1982 e Filo2k):*
































Citylife project (Skymino's renders):


----------



## BlackLukes

Those are importart updates, especially the first one. It's growing up very fast :cheers:


----------



## bizzybonita

pretty cool city .


----------



## Andre_Filipe

when will Citylife constuction begin?


----------



## BlackLukes

Now the area where it will get built is under demolition, in that place there was the fair of Milan. There are some rumors about an U/C status after summer, but I don't think so.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Update on NH hotel fieramilano



dreamjay said:


> ...


----------



## zazo

Even spanish companies make fantastic projects out of Spain, that hotel looks fantastic!! exporting new architecture


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^
I think modern architecture very familiar nowdays, because so simply but looks spectacular.:banana:


----------



## mi3max

zazo said:


> Even spanish companies make fantastic projects out of Spain, that hotel looks fantastic!! exporting new architecture


This project was originally commissioned by Jolly Hotels, first italian hotels chain, recently NH Hoteles and Jolly Hotels join forces in a new joint venture.

pdf. info


----------



## Tounsi

European1978 said:


> Thank God u weren't like this project, otherwise u'd be huge
> 
> BTW I don't go crazy about it either, Citylife and Portanuova are way better



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## feinan_2002

Every gentlemen ,whether have the torre A torre B and torre C started construction now ?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Update NH Hotels



nadir said:


> *25/8 Aggiornamento bambine*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

feinan_2002 said:


> Every gentlemen ,whether have the torre A torre B and torre C started construction now ?


They will start in 2009

This is the timing


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Some new renders of Landmark Tower, the main Tower of MilanoFiori Sud project

Thanks to BoardLord and 5+1AA Studio



BoardLord83 said:


> La mia mail ha funzionato, ecco, a parte 2 foto vecchie,del nuovo materiale non ancora pubblicato che la 5+1AA mi ha inviato. Questo vuol dire che qualcosa di grosso comunque c'è. Non godete troppo .
> 
> P.S. Grazie allo staff 5+1 AA per le splendide immagini inedite!!!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Update of MilanoFiori Nord project

04/08


















09/08





























dreamjay said:


> Aggiornamento fatto ieri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un po' sfocata perché al volo:





dreamjay said:


> Passiamo a Milanofiori:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La stessa con effetto "controluce" (che però mi schiarisce troppo il cielo!)


Render of the whole area


----------



## Indictable

Lovely


----------



## Fio241

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Update NH Hotels


:nuts: Unusual buildings. Looks fantastically!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Update (yep, another one) on NH hotels RhoFiera



TONYBILD said:


> aggiornamento di oggi
> sono sparite le gru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bressa i CDZ sono climaveneta


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I just wanted to show you this rendering by Skymino of Porta Nuova district once completed










>>>SCROLL>>>>>>


----------



## Dale

Thanks for the updates, GENIUS. I'm keenly interested in Milan.

Forza Milano!


----------



## Ampelio

Awesome... Milan is translating from GOOD to GREAT day by day kay:

...can't wait to visit MILAN WORLD EXPO 2015 and wondering how it's gonna be


----------



## ALKUN

It's about time that we get great towers in Italy .


----------



## Noodles7

That render looks great, Milan is such a great city, those towers will make it even cooler.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Sorry... these two towers again: I just love 'em



Marmox said:


> Eccole...





hyperdanny said:


> ecco qui...valgano come ringraziamento a tutti voi per l'ennesimo splendido SSC-Day


----------



## The Westerner

Anybody can please post an update on the Region HQ?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Parco Adriano costruction update






























Milanomia said:


>


----------



## Alieno

*FieraMilano HQ*
































Under Construction:


----------



## Alieno

*Polo Tecnologico della Brianza* 

(Business Offices - 90 m.)























Under construction:


----------



## Alieno

*Milano Convention Centre*


----------



## Andre_Filipe

^^ is that approved?


----------



## Archetipo

Andre_Filipe said:


> ^^ is that approved?


Yes, I think is also under construction. :=)


----------



## Alieno

The Milano Convention Center (MIC Plus) will be ready in 2011.

For more images and informations in english you can visit:

http://www.micplus.it/?lang=en


----------



## Alieno

*Update - some projects*



CityLife Area (photo by gusme):













Lombardy Region Headquarters (photo by Hyperdanny):













Porta Nuova - Garibaldi (photo by MM_PMI):


----------



## Alieno

*Vodafone Italia Headquarters*























Under Construction (photo by dreamjay):


----------



## Alieno

*MILUCE - Residential Building*



































Under Construction (photo by isola-man):


----------



## Alieno

*Santa Monica Project*

(Under Construction - residential buildings, commercial area, Boffalora Hotel, schools, church, parks)



_The Boffalora Hotel:_













































_Residential Buildings:_


----------



## Alieno

*Ex Sieroterapico - Office Buildings*

(Under Construction)


----------



## Alieno

*Buccinasco down town*

(Status: Approved - residential tower, commercial area, offices, new library, schools, waterway, park and thematic garden).


----------



## Alieno

*CERBA - European Centre For Advanced Biomedical Research*

_Status: Approved_

Other Informations: http://www.cerba.it/


----------



## Alieno

*DIBIT 2 - Expansion of San Raffaele Biomedical Science Park*

_Status: end of works_


The project:












Today:


----------



## Alieno

*Policlinico - Hospital*


_Status: Under Construction_


----------



## nickg

awesome!the city is bombing as it's never been before!i've also heard rumors about a renovation of the territory's development masterplan, isnt it?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Yep 

PGT (Piano del Governo del Territorio) is now under disussion and probably will be approved within Spring 2010


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Alieno said:


> *Ex Sieroterapico - Office Buildings*
> 
> (Under Construction)


A pic of one of the new buildings of the complex almost completed


----------



## aliveinchains

I saw a very hard discussion on Italian SSC section connected with City Life project...I don’t understand Italian so please explain what is going on with this project? That is one of the most interesting complex of buildings in Europe but no serious up-dates are presented so I am afraid it could be abandon. Tell me I am wrong...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Even if you don't know Italian you understood there was some troubble (at least between the forumers)

So the project is not abandoned at all... the first residential complex (designed by Hadid) is u/c since 2 or 3 months at least and they are gonna start the second residential complex (designed by Libeskind) within few weeks.
The dig in the center of the area (where an underground mall 'sorruonded' by the three main towers will rise) became enormous, and they announced they'll start to build the 'Dritto' (the tallest tower designed by Isozaki) within next February. 
More: soon they will start to build Metro 5 extension which forecasts an underground station in the center of the area

Anyway there are some troubbles, as they need to sell all (or quite all) the appartments of the first two residential complex to have the money for the completion of the whole project; and the sale apparently is not that good for now

I don't think that could be a big problem for the project itself: the worst is gonna happen is to postpone the 'second phase'
I remember Canary Wharf project in London in the end of '80s / begin of '90s... suddenly a deep crisis of Real Estate hit the market. The RE company which promoted the docklands development (at the time the biggest RE company in the world) went bankrupt and works had a stop. Of the whole complex pratically just One Canada Square tower was completed and few secondary buildings... offices and apartments were empty
Project abandoned? No: after few years RE market recovered other companies succeeded and finished the original masterplan... and take a look to Canary Wharf today 

Anyway, back to Milan
Agitation on Italian forum in these day is due to an enormous number of rumors, but trust me: they're mostly BS

So be confident 

bye


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Area Campari*





































http://www.archiportale.com/


----------



## nickg

any updates about lombardy region headquarter?heard it's been topped out,isn't it?


----------



## Alieno

^^

Photos by hyperdanny:


----------



## nickg

great updates!well done and thank u alieno!btw isn't there any news bout "miluce" project,cos i tried to check it out onto italian forum, although cannot speaking very well the language but quite understanding, but didn't find anything interesting.
Does any1 of u know something about this "residencial stuff"?!


----------



## iCarlz

le ultime foto sono stupende!!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Two 120 m tall towers near Milan's Exibition Center



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Ragazzi, qualcuno conosceva questo progetto a Pero?
> 
> http://www.studiomarcopiva.com/arquitectura/Crystal Towers/index.html





GENIUS LOCI said:


> Qualche estratto


----------



## Benvir

Are there any updates ? :dunno:


----------



## VictorF

GENIUS LOCI said:


> *Area Campari*


Renders or photos? Nice building, I love the contrast



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Two 120 m tall towers near Milan's Exibition Center


Didn't read about those on the Italian forum, how's the current state?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

VictorF said:


> Renders or photos? Nice building, I love the contrast


It is a real picture: the building status is completed




> Didn't read about those on the Italian forum, how's the current state?


I don't know if it was approuved yet: the area is in Pero municipality


----------



## nickg

how is it going with the Lombardy Region?comparing the italian national forum's threads and discussions i bet sayin there's something missing here bout some projects..updates needed!


----------



## Alieno

^^


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

Wowwwwwww... Regione Lombardia is just breathtaking! Thank you for posting those, Alieno!


----------



## Du'Myth

Alieno said:


>


Che foto stupenda!

Ero riuscito a vedere per l'ultima volta il grattacielo quand'erano arrivati al ventesimo piano, piu' o meno. Comunque ne e' venuta fuori una bella costruzione, e poi stanno arrivando altre!!

Auguroni Milano, mi manchi! :cheers:


----------



## Alieno

*Preliminary Masterplan of Expo 2015 Area*


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

^That's a very cool concept!

(My apologies... I don't speak a single word of Italian!)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Other pics



cesco_82 said:


> ^^ mumble...
> si hai ragione...
> 
> questo visto da Milano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> questo da nord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manca il ponte sopra la ferrovia!!! :bash:





Skymino said:


> Su Repubblica... :cheers:


----------



## Alieno

QuarterMileSidewalk said:


> ^That's a very cool concept!



Yes, the theme of World Expo 2015 will be: "Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life". 
For this reason the preliminary masterplan is focalised on green and water.





> (My apologies... I don't speak a single word of Italian!)



Don't worry, this is an international forum!


----------



## Countach

QuarterMileSidewalk said:


> Wowwwwwww... Regione Lombardia is just breathtaking! Thank you for posting those, Alieno!


I agree! :cheers:


----------



## Alieno

^^

Do you want more photos? 

Today it was chosen the name of this tower after a public poll.
The name will be: Palazzo Lombardia (Lombardy Palace).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Maciachini Center



bressa82 said:


> http://europaconcorsi.com/projects/122141-Museo-area-commerciale-uffici-e-parco-urbano-Area-Maciachini/images?page=1





TohrAlkimista said:


> Grazie per il link, Bressa.
> Molto interessante.
> 
> 
> ----





TohrAlkimista said:


> Architetture di grande rilievo in quel di Maciachini.





TohrAlkimista said:


> Tutte le foto sono tratte dal link di Bressa.


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ Very nice building kay:


----------



## Alieno

*Museo del Novecento*

Inauguration: November 2010

http://www.museodelnovecento.org


The transformation of the Palazzo dell’Arengario into the Museo del Novecento, directed by Italo Rota and Fabio Fornasari, has the fundamental objective of creating a simple and linear museum system within a historical building, so as to optimize the use of available space and evoke a powerful and appealing image of the building and the new museum, thereby transforming it into one of Milan’s leading cultural centres. 
Within the vertical space of the tower, there will be a system for ascending the structure by means of a spiral ramp leading from the underground level to the panoramic terrace facing Piazza Duomo. The monumental staircase, the terrace and the splendid covered balcony will become part of an itinerary that offers both Milanese and tourists a unique view of Piazza Duomo. The Arengario will connect directly to the second floor of the Palazzo Reale by means of a suspended walkway. This discrete and minimalistic structure is not simply a bridge between two buildings, but also a means of discovering the fascinating historical stratification of the buildings in the area between Via Rastrelli and Piazza Diaz.


The Museo del Novecento will be created by completely demolishing the interior volumes of the Arengario and preserving only the exterior facades, which will be restored.
The excavation work for constructing the new volumes planned for the interior courtyard area brought to light numerous Medieval and Roman artefacts. The Superintendence for Archaeological Heritage was responsible for surveying the historical artefacts, some of which will be restored and displayed in the Museum.
The horizontal and vertical structures that will constitute the Museum’s exhibition area will be constructed in the empty interior space that remains after the demolition work. The connections between levels will be created with lifts, escalators and a spiral ramp. This ramp will be surrounded by curved glass that will enhance the section of the building overlooking Piazza Duomo.
Another peculiar aspect of the project is the renovation of an already existing underground connection providing direct access to the museum from the metro system.

































Today:


----------



## nickg

nice shape,in addition its location amid the central square is going to bring it out much more!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

An original cladding for this building in Milan historical center


----------



## Alieno

*More pics of Maciachini Center by Skymino:*


Flickr































































































































































































*Generali properties (recladding):*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Actually the last two ones are of a building nearby Stazione Centrale


----------



## Alieno

^^

Yes, I know, it's Generali properties recladding, but it's a mistake of Skymino in flickr and I forgot to write the correction. Now it's ok!


----------



## Alieno

An other nice recladding was that of Coin (Department Store):

































And I think the shop windows of Coin are very interesting too...


----------



## nickg

ahah much more better the last ones!


----------



## Alieno

*Giax Tower*

Residential tower in Dergano District.


----------



## Alieno

*B4 Hotel*

Hotel under construction in Stephenson district.

We have only this rendering and it's not so clear...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

GENIUS LOCI said:


> An original cladding for this building in Milan historical center


^^
Other 2 pics


TohrAlkimista said:


> *BREATH BUILDING - Il Palazzo che Respira*


----------



## Alieno

*Campus - International University Residence*

Residential for students, with auditorium, gym, study rooms, laundry, restaurant, bar, entertainment...


----------



## italiano_pellicano

and the mall of italy and the skyscraper of milano municipality and the milanone and the duomo mall ?


----------



## Alieno

italiano_pellicano said:


> and the mall of italy


I have opened a thread about it, I know you love this project:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1079843




> and the skyscraper of milano municipality


Actually there isn't a project, they should made an architectural competition.





> and the duomo mall ?


Do you mean the Rinascente?


----------



## Alieno

italiano_pellicano said:


> the milanone



The "Milanone" is part of the project Milanofiori Sud, but it hasn't started yet.


*Milanofiori Sud*






















*Milanone:*


----------



## cesco_82

QuarterMileSidewalk said:


> ^That's a very cool concept!
> 
> (My apologies... I don't speak a single word of Italian!)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079861


----------



## Alieno

Residential and Park in Bisceglie Area (approved):


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*vivereMilano Bicocca

*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Actually this was built since several years, but I found it interesting

*Attici di Doberdò*


----------



## Alieno

*Three projects in Pantanedo/Cerchiate Area*


----------



## THINK€R

Any news about it?


----------



## Alieno

^^

I'm not sure, but I think there aren't any news.


----------



## THINK€R

Pity, I hope they start soon with the main projects.

Thanks


----------



## Mauz®

Ragazzi... vedo che è un errore abbastanza comune!

Se volete dire "ALTRE foto di [nome progetto]" non dovete tradurre alla lettera ("OTHER pics of [nome progetto]"), ma "MORE pics of [nome progetto]"... 

One more pic
Two more pics
Some more pics
More pics

Scusatemi, so che nessuno è perfetto e in genere mi astengo dal correggere perchè anch'io certe volte scrivo degli obbrobri, ma quella traduzione maccheronica non si può proprio vedere!


----------



## Alieno

^^

Non so chi può aver commesso un'errore così banale... 

Sorry, le lezioni di inglese me le ha fatte Rutelli...

P.S. Se non si capisce la battuta cercate "rutelli inglese" su youtube!


----------



## Mauz®

^^
Tranquillo, non sei solo te... è un errore piuttosto comune! Nel parlato, quando non ho troppo tempo per ragionare, ogni tanto anche a me parte ancora qualche "other" a sproposito! Me ne rendo conto quando è troppo tardi! 

Per quanto riguarda Rutelli come potrei non conoscere quel video? Terrificante! :lol::bash:

"_Pliiis, visit ze uebsait, BAT pliiis vist Itali, uer de best caunci in terms of calciuer, landscheips, art, histori, sitis, villigis, biutiful cauncisaid, sisaid, mauntens... det is... Itali! Iu know, perheps, iur driming ebaut, BAT pliiis, visit auar caunci! ui uill uelcam iu uormli end uid de *better* organaisescion!_" :lol:

Oltre alla pronuncia e ai vari errorini c'è quel "better" che grida vendetta! In ginocchio sui ceci dietro alla lavagna! :bash:


----------



## nickg

solo il fatto di dire please visit our contry è scandaloso..come se si trattasse di una supplica!!anyway,remember we are on international forum thread so keep writing in english,please


----------



## Alieno

*Fondazione Feltrinelli*

Architect: Herzog & De Meuron

Feltrinelli's offices, library, bookstore, archives, park.


----------



## Alieno

*Ansaldo City of Cultures*

_Under Construction (2011)_ 

Architect: David Chipperfield 












The aim of the programme is to create a new museum complex to house the Centre of Non-European Cultures, the CASVA Visual Arts Study Centre, the Archeological Museum, the new premises of the Colla brothers' marionette workshop, as well as thematic restaurants, library and a bookshop.

The urban context is a large area that was once given over to industrial buildings.
As well as reclaiming existing spaces, Chipperfield `s project envisages creating a new space to replace the run-down and less important buildings.
In particular, the project aims to reclaim the line of buildings along via Tortona, which will keep their industrial appearance. A further objective is to have new access along this street through entrances along a reinforced concrete arcade. 

The new building will house the Centre of Non-European Cultures. This is a mass that evidently contrasts with the surrounding buildings and is developed around a central translucent structure. This large, transparent, glass building is the fulcrum of the entire work and is characterised by the lack of a real façade, as the walls of the building seem the façade of the internal square. It is these that orientate and guide the visitor. This square will be a king of great hall through which the public move towards the different exhibition spaces. The spaces will be accessible without necessarily having to enter the museums. 
The walls are made of a double layer of translucent glass, house the system of walkways and will also be used as a projection screen and to display the museum collections.
The entrance is on the ground floor, in a transparent block made of glass and mirrors; the first floor will host exhibition spaces and the auditorium, while the top floor will house a restaurant overlooking the courtyard, with an entrance separate from the rest of the building.


----------



## Alieno

*Nuova Bovisa*

Concept Master Plan by Rem Koolhaas


Bovisa is becoming the major player of the most innovative urban redevelopment project ever achieved in Milan, bound to lead the city future development as well as the whole Italian economic and industrial system.

On a 850,000 sqm area will rise the first real international centre dedicated to research and innovation concerning the issues of energy and sustainable mobility: an ecosystem which will connect university facilities and industry attracting investments from abroad and providing knowledge, structures and resources, as International Science Parks already do.

The first concept master plan was commissioned to Rem Koolhaas'OMA firm.

Drawing on a functional mix of housing, services and research facilities, New Bovisa will become a nerve centre of the city. The physical closeness between university and industry will encourage synergies and the development of projects, technology, ideas and scientific discoveries.

In these last few years the Bovisa district has undergone a real rebirth thanks to important institutions such as 'Politecnico di Milano' University, Triennale Bovisa Exhibition Centre, Telelombardia digital television centre and Mario Negri Institute, a cutting edge centre for pharmaceutical and biotechnology research.

Thanks to these strategical factors, Bovisa is the ideal place for the birth of a Science and Technology Park where both university and entrepreneurship will be the engine of the international economic development, able to attract resources and investments also from abroad.

The Programme Agreement has involved many players: EuroMilano, Milan Town Council, 'Politecnico di Milano' University (already present with Architecture, Design and Engineering departments), A2A, who owns the gasometers area, 'LeNord' Railway company (Ferrovie Nord Milano) with Bovisa-Politecnico Station and The Chamber of Commerce of Milan, who wants to build a centre for the promotion and the support of innovation processes and technological spin-offs for enterprises.

Moreover, thanks to Fondazione Politecnico, EuroMilano is creating synergies with enterprises and universities of Silicon Valley, presently the most productive Science Park in the world. The aim is to increase the reliability of Bovisa, to make the project known nationally and internationally and to make Bovisa a landmark for Italian and European universities.


----------



## nickg

wow the bovisa is known to be one of the commonplaces where college students mostly come from!nice to see it' going to be renewed!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Actually this masterplan should be overcome by a new one they're preparing


----------



## Alieno

^^

Really? But they are changing it or they are preparing a most detailed version?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

For what I know they're making a completely different master plan, and I'm not even sure it is koolhaas to design it


----------



## Alieno

^^

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Alieno

*Acquaworld*

Under Construction (2011)

A new indoor and outdoor water park with three different areas: adventure area, fun-tropical area, relax area.


----------



## nickg

Alieno said:


> *Acquaworld*
> 
> Under Construction (2011)
> 
> A new indoor and outdoor water park with three different areas: adventure area, fun-tropical area, relax area.


really cool and impressive!kinda new for a city such Milan!


----------



## Alieno

*Update*


Porta Nuova (by antica_nobiltà):












CityLife (by jacruo):












Palazzo Lombardia (by feo):












Portello Area:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## Ampelio

GENIUS LOCI said:


> 15479645


^^kay: Il grande Milan! :cheers:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Portello area update



BASU said:


> Alcuni scatti dal Portello
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Palazzo Ferrante Aporti (former Central Post Office) - renovation 



Hyperdanny said:


> Un tocco che ho apprezzato MOLTISSIMO. le nuove cancellate sono esattamente quelle col design originale che si vedono nella foto d'epoca sopra, solo "allungate", perche’ per creare un portico piu’ spazioso hanno levato le vecchie scalinate, e abbassato il livello terra..un lavoro non da poco, e il porticato risultante è una meraviglia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracce di un Italia che fu………se poi consideriamo che proprio li’ davanti c’è il binario da dove si partiva per Auschwitz, la sensazione di sentire il peso della storia è veramente sconvolgente, come solo in Europa si puo’ provare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fab87

"City of Lombardy" square


mick:) said:


> http://img.fotocommunity.com/images/Temi/La-mia-citta/Milano-Porta-Nuova-a24810872.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

Building the sunset by Ciccio Pizzettaro, on Flickr


Perspective by Ciccio Pizzettaro, on Flickr


between by Ciccio Pizzettaro, on Flickr


Pixelated clouds by Ciccio Pizzettaro, on Flickr


----------



## Tom Tom

^^:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Skymino

WOW... fantastic Pict.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Gorgeous pictures :cheers:


----------



## -{ Rick }-

alma70 said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## European1978

Milan - thanks to Dox74 Italian forum


----------



## milo92

:hi:
This week-end...


----------



## milo92

La suite...


----------



## Fab87

*Milan, RCS headquarters*...no, it's not a rendering 



TohrAlkimista said:


> No, non è tutto Boeri (il titolo in effetti andrebbe modificato).
> 
> *Edificio B5 - BARRECA & LA VARRA (GIANANDREA BARRECA, GIOVANNI LA VARRA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotografie di: Paolo Rosselli per Europaconcorsi


----------



## Fab87

*Milanofiori Nord*




chagans said:


> Anche qui ci sono delle belle foto
> 
> http://www.residenzemilanofiorinord.it/index.php?action=index&p=7


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

WOW! These last complexes are soooo classy :bow:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*ENI Building n°6 *| Metanopoli (San Donato Milanese)





































http://www.urbanfile.it/index.asp?ID=3&SID=1300


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Tremendous design :applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## si_di_ow

Wow :eek2: awesome. I want more! :colgate:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Questi render sanno di presa in giro; a parte che non ci assomiglia, ma aspettiamo che sia finito, ma.... mica sarà così bello accanto ai portici... :lol:









... o sì??? Di certo, qui hanno fatto anche le residenze di Corso Como vetrate! :lol: e lo spire, è mozzo...






















































Fonte e articolo:
http://europaconcorsi.com/projects/213573-Via-Don-Sturzo-35


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palazzo Alleanza Updates*​









http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/6453/p1170848.jpg










http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9995/p1170846.jpg










http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5526/p1170852.jpg










http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4060/p1170859k.jpg










http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5526/p1170852.jpg​


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porta Nuova Updates*​









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8197230170_c498422505_b.jpg










http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7430/img1669h.jpg










http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/531/img1671bw.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8197228984_2fac81df9e_b.jpg​


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porta Nuova Updates*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porta Nuova Updates*










http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/954_439227126124930_1852402056_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Residential Building Turati Updates*​









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PUTKIlLtp...RRM/--MeHjeoPYY/s1600/2012-10-19+16.44.17.jpg










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CXdJL31RgsU/UKtSfzWfzLI/AAAAAAAARR4/xpY5EzQp5sk/s1600/Immagine+10.png


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porta Nuova Varesine Updates*











http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/680569_497303666958885_44743147_o.jpg










http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6016/20121111171552.jpg​


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porta Nuova Updates*












http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9FLu9q1jfN0/UG65kxfo26I/AAAAAAAAKgc/yQuzbWSKssE/s1600/Porta+Nuova+3.jpg










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uCSsCczywA0/UG65jeITx0I/AAAAAAAAKgQ/HbYV48cOtwI/s1600/Porta+Nuova+1.jpg










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0JZlSq2fRUE/UG65kJA6qDI/AAAAAAAAKgU/k8xZ5_ooPFw/s1600/Porta+Nuova+2.jpg










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-TW2ANtG-CYI/UG65lZTgxJI/AAAAAAAAKgk/tInC4HkWyLA/s1600/Porta+Nuova+4.jpg
​


----------



## Alieno

^^

Thank you. Good Updates!


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!! thank you very much!!


----------



## Alieno

*Palazzo in via Tunisia-Lecco*


----------



## Alieno

*Palazzo di Via Torino*


----------



## BlackLukes

Great updates, Milan has some excinting and contemporary looking projects going on! Finally It's drawing international attention!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks guys


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects


----------



## Fab87

Palazzo Alleanza update


----------



## Fab87

*Milanofiori Nord project*

pictures from brioschi.it


www.brioschi.it


----------



## Alieno

^^

Thank you, fab87!


----------



## MikeVegas

Very surprised. I had no idea Milan had so many great looking projects going on. Bravissimo!


----------



## Alieno

^^

Yes, this is true... Milan has so many great looking projects going on and many people doesn't know it!


----------



## Alieno

*Area Falck*

A very big masterplan approved and projected by Renzo Piano with 9 different areas:


1) Residential Towers (12 Towers of 80 meters).

2) City of Health (Hospital and Medical Research Center).

3) New Railway Station and Underground of Sesto (It will be a suspended - like a bridge station).

4) New Park (450.000 square meters with over 10.000 new trees).

5) Hotels District (near the Railway Station and the City of Health).

6) Sport Complex (for different sports including a new Ice Arena).

7) Business District (innovative buildings for offices).

8) New Mall (a big shopping center of over 80.000 square meters).

9) Cultural Spaces - Museum.






















City of Health:


----------



## Alieno

*Central Station - Recently renovated*


----------



## Alieno

*New Segrate Station*




























http://urbanfile.blogspot.it/2011/02/milano-segrate-linate-masterplan.html


----------



## Alieno

*New Sesto Station*


----------



## Alieno

*Minitalia Parks & Village*

A new project for an amusement park including three theme parks, a hotel tower (about 100 meters), a shopping center.


----------



## European1978

do not click on the above link, it's spam
questo sopra e' spam non cliccate sopra il link


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

whats happened to the mall of italy in segrate ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

questo non lo conoscevo in che zona di milano si trova ? 



Alieno said:


> *Gaber Theater*


----------



## Axelferis

i found this pic:











bigger here
http://500px.com/photo/21163043


----------



## Alieno

italiano_pellicano said:


> questo non lo conoscevo in che zona di milano si trova ?



In centro, Via Larga 14. E' la ristrutturazione del vecchio teatro lirico.








italiano_pellicano said:


> whats happened to the mall of italy in segrate ?



The final project was changed. It will be the new *Westfield Milan:*













Here an article:

*Westfield Group, the world’s largest mall operator by assets, plans to build one of Europe’s biggest shopping malls in the fashion center of Milan*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...center-as-foray-into-new-markets-expands.html



*The project:*

http://leonarddesignarchitects.com/project/westfield-milan/


----------



## Galro

Alieno said:


> *Minitalia Parks & Village*
> 
> A new project for an amusement park including three theme parks, a hotel tower (about 100 meters), a shopping center.


Where in Milan will this be placed?


----------



## Alieno

^^

In Capriate, between Milan and Bergamo Airport!


----------



## Alieno

*Fiordaliso Mall in the Guinness World Record*

With over 44.000 plants the biggest vertical garden in the world is now in Milan - Rozzano, at the Fiordaliso Shopping Center.


----------



## Alieno

*New Medusa Aquarium*

A suspended aquarium inside the Sempione Park, with four levels and linked with a tunnel to the historical Aquarium of Milan.


----------



## NAMBA

Alieno said:


> *New Medusa Aquarium*
> 
> A suspended aquarium inside the Sempione Park, with four levels and linked with a tunnel to the historical Aquarium of Milan.G]


...did not know anything about this project. Been browsing the net, but could barely find a bunch of old articles. Any recent update? Is the project financed? Thank you!


----------



## Galro

Three questions:

1. How many inhabitants are Milan growing with each year? All these projects gives the impression that the city is booming.

2. Are there any large overview maps or satellite pictures where the largest projects are marked in? That would help me, who aren't _that_ familiar with the city, to know where things happen. 

3. Are there any plans to do something about the street leading from the central station? Plant a couple of trees or freshen up the house facades maybe? The street just feels so drab and inhuman today, and is sadly the first thing many got to see of Milan too. https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Mila...=PZiWCZhmfIWwzjiEgBg5sg&cbp=12,219.08,,0,1.25


----------



## tommolo

^^ Milan with trees and urban design would be one of the best cities in Europe for sure, given its monstruous (and for the most part unknown) cultural and artistical heritage...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

NAMBA said:


> ...did not know anything about this project. Been browsing the net, but could barely find a bunch of old articles. Any recent update? Is the project financed? Thank you!


I don't think it became anything else than a proposal


----------



## NAMBA

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I don't think it became anything else than a proposal


Thanks Genius! I'm sort of relieved in a way...
I must have read somewhere an estimate of 50 millions euro for its construction and outfitting and couldn't help thinking about the deletion of the Museum of Contemporary Art (around same amount of money), which for me is a must have (with all due respect to the aquarium)


----------



## Galro

Minsk said:


> *Refurbishment of “La Serenissima” Office Building / Park Associati*


Do you have any pictures of it before the renovation?


----------



## Jasper90

Galro said:


> Do you have any pictures of it before the renovation?


I found this one  taken from the website of Park Associati
http://www.generalplanning.com/news/detail/title/"La+serenissima"/id/14


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the building today is Morgan & Stanley


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Updates City Life Milano*


Milano - Citylife by Gredies, on Flickr



IMG_082Milano - Citylife0 by Gredies, on Flickr



IMG_08Milano - Citylife24 by Gredies, on Flickr



Milano - Citylife by Gredies, on Flickr



IMG_0Milano - Citylife826 by Gredies, on Flickr



IMG_0829Milano - Citylife by Gredies, on Flickr



Milano - Citylife by Gredies, on Flickr



Milano - Citylife by Gredies, on Flickr



Milano - Citylife by Gredies, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Jasper90 said:


> I found this one  taken from the website of Park Associati
> http://www.generalplanning.com/news/detail/title/"La+serenissima"/id/14


Thanks. It was a great improvement then. I can't stand the cheap looking reflective glass on the old building.


----------



## Alieno

*Malpensa Airport - Terminal 1 - New Satellite*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83qe17eOpNI


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice , the other terminals in malpensa needs a renovation


----------



## Alieno

*MiCo - Convention Center*


----------



## Alieno

^^


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - CityLife Three Towers*


Today:












Under Construction:












Tomorrow:











http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/situazione-del-dritto-venerdi-11.html


----------



## Alieno

*Malpensa Airport - Terminal 1 (New Satellite)*


Photos by M.ARCH:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Alieno

*Two videos from Porta Nuova, Aulenti Square:*


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Vertical Forest*
































Pics from:

http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/il-bosco-verticale.html


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Porta Nuova Varesine*


Photo by Garibaldi Tower:











Photos by M.ARCH:





















Photos by Flickr website:












MIlano di Max Bertoli, su Flickr


----------



## Avemano

A lot of different styles in Milan :banana:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porta Nuova*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9FLu9q1jfN0/UG65kxfo26I/AAAAAAAAKgc/yQuzbWSKssE/s1600/Porta+Nuova+3.jpg


----------



## Avemano

Everything is under construction in this city :nuts:


----------



## tommolo

^^ it has always been like this in its 26 centuries of history, it's a never finished city!


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Renovation of Sforza Castle*





















http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/la-torre-del-filarete.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - The "Ziggurat" Building*





























http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/lo-zigurath-quasi-completato.html


----------



## M.ARCH

I like this cladding!!


----------



## Syndic

Sweet Jesus, that cladding is exquisite!


----------



## Ampelio

Alieno said:


> MIlano di Max Bertoli, su Flickr


^^Awesome photography of an outstanding cityscene kay:

...can't wait to see from this angle view once all the constructions above are done


----------



## Vitruvio

Update Citylife...
cladding and interiors

http://www.urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/le-residenze-hadid-gli-interni.html


----------



## Alieno

*More informations about the new MiCo - Convention Center*

The project, a direct commission, includes the restoration an renewal of the existing complex, followed by its extension and integration with the new part, thus creating a door open onto the Expo.
In the words of Bellini: “It is extremely rare that an architect gets the chance to bring a creation of his to life a second time. After only 11 years, the Portello exhibition complex – which I worked on between 1993 and 1997 – was in danger of ending up as industrial archaeology. But it was not to be. Thanks to a complex operation of ‘architectural surgery’, it is already destined to play a leading role in Milano Expo 2015.
The first will be the construction of a large Congress Centre in the southernmost building. This structure – overlooking the site where City Life with its already renowned skyscrapers is going to be built, is first off the blocks and issues a renewed challenge. 
Eventually, the entire complex will express all of its original potential as a great bustling bridge: 800 metres of urban pergola coinciding with the ‘green ray’ which will connect the city centre with the Expo area, and, more closely, the green oasis of City Life with the new 'Portello Nord' area already under construction.
But what form does this renewed challenge actually take? A graft of metal and glass bodies – three tapering foyers on different levels – with spectacular 180 degree views over City Life – will give a radical twist and conclude the old building head which has remained incomplete until now. A great square volume bulges outward and violates the existing roof, while an unexpected asteroid-auditorium floats beside it on a crown of preexisting columns.
A real earthquake in volumetric terms which required and generated the synthesis which resolves all: the invention of a silvery airy comet which surmounts and embraces the new building head together with part of the flanks and roof of the building. Transforming it into a rare new creature yet remaining coherent with the overall complex.
It will be an unmistakable landmark, conceived as a swarm of luminescent rays rippling from the denser nucleus of the bulkhead and forming a 200 metre long tail. A comet, in fact, destined to become a symbol and engage in dialogue with City Life. On equal terms. Because its horizontal extension competes with the height of the skyscrapers”.
By 2011 the MIC will become MIC plus, with seating capacity for 18,000 people in 73 rooms. Its architecture, cutting-edge design, huge exhibition space, the quantity and excellence of the services offered will make MIC plus one of the world’s finest international convention venues and a key hub for cultural and professional exchange.
MIC plus is being built according to self-sustainable energy criteria, thanks to a complex system of photovoltaic panels, shaped like a comet, that will not only produce sufficient energy for the centre itself, but will also have plenty to spare for the surrounding area. The prestige and charisma of the exterior will be matched by the functionality and uniqueness of the interior.
On details and materials of the Comet Bellini writes: “The Comet is the fruit of lengthy research by Mario Bellini Architect(s) starting with the figurative idea and realized with the innovative assembly of materials which can easily be obtained on the market. It is designed to comprise a total of 8000 metres of luminescent rays (up to 200 m long) which will ripple out from a denser nucleus to form a tail. 
- Each ray is composed of 4 ribbons side by side, pre-formed sections of ultrathin microperforated aluminium, anodised silver (making the entire structure even lighter and semitransparent).
- Each ray is supported by lightweight three-dimensional reticular steel structures along the centre of which run 8 thousand metres of channelled lighting (in microprism finish extruded transparent polycarbonate tubes) produced by low energy LED lights (only 1 Watt per metre).
- Along each section, it is possible to insert a photovoltaic panel (composed of thin layers of amorphous silicon), light sensitive even in the absence of sunshine, as is often the case in Milan.
Each metre can generate 25 Watts.
In theory, if the entire Comet was covered with photovoltaic panels in this way, 800 thousand Watts could be generated. 
But in order to light up the Comet, at zero cost, it will be sufficient to install 400 metres of photovoltaic panels.
All of these materials can be recycled”



















http://www.bellini.it/architecture/fiera_milano_congressi.html#


----------



## Alieno

*A new project for Porta Nuova - Multifunctional Buildings*




















http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2008/05/spazio-espositivo-di-grimshaw/


----------



## El_Greco

Theres some cool projects going on in Milan.


----------



## Alieno

*New AJ Arena*




















http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2010/10/pala-aj-nuovo-palalido/





Demolition of old building with CityLife in the background:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

this new projects looks amazing


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Solea Tower*












Render:










http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/la-torre-solea.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Maciachini Center*


























































http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/il-maciachini-center.html


----------



## Ampelio

^^Milan is a must visit destination, especially in 2015 when World Expo will be held here ....anyway what's Machiachini center all about?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the update


----------



## si_di_ow

Wow! Wish my city has buildings with nice designs like in milan...classy


----------



## Alieno

*Binario 21 (Platform 21 - Museum & Memorial of the Shoah)*
















































*Official Website:* http://www.binario21.org/

*Link:* http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2013/01/milano-memoriale-della-shoah-binario-21/


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - New Building between Garibaldi Twin Towers*




















http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/il-misterioso-nuovo-corpo-di-fabbrica.html


----------



## Galro

^^ Will the box in the middle become another tower or is it now topped out?


----------



## Jasper90

Galro said:


> ^^ Will the box in the middle become another tower or is it now topped out?


It is topped out and more or less completed as you see it


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Alieno said:


> *Binario 21 (Platform 21 - Museum & Memorial of the Shoah)*


^^
Yesterday pics



bresso said:


> Memoriale della shoah
> 
> qualche foto degli esterni col cell
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> per quel poco che si vede qualche foto in cui si intravede l'interno
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Skymino said:


> Ecco il mio *REPORT*
> 
> Molto SUGGESTIVO, specie la "stufa"


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - City of Cultures*

The Ansaldo ex-industrial area comprises a totally enclosed block for whose conversion a 36,000 sq.m project has been developed. The project envisages creation of a major museum area, restructuring some existing buildings and constructing a new building inside the block. The complex will house the Archaeology Museum, the Centre of Non-European Cultures, the Visual Arts Study Centre, the Cinema school and the new premises of the Colla brothers’ historical marionettes’ workshop, plus all necessary services (restaurants, bookshops, other retail outlets, and parking areas). The Centre of Non-European Cultures will be housed in the new building. Given the dense network of constructions present inside the block, the project proposes a building capable of creating an internal façade, via a central hall that receives and routes the public, acting as an indoor urban piazza. The hall’s double façade in translucent glass contains a system of walkways leading to the exhibition areas. The internal façade is decorated with large screen-printed images that recall the works of art on display. The hall’s great luminosity and liveliness changes depending on the time of day, since the services that it contains can also be used without necessarily visiting the museums. The flexibility of the other areas restructured allows adaptations to be made over time to meet the museums’ changing needs. An arcade road inside the block links the various activities of the “City of Cultures”.











Older photos:





































More pics:

http://ordinearchitetti.mi.it/index...ficio/edifici_id,273/aree_id,65/view,galleria


The Project:











http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2008/05/area-ansaldo-citta-delle-culture/


----------



## Galro

Jasper90 said:


> It is topped out and more or less completed as you see it


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Great Updates


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Museo del Novecento (Museum of XX Century)*


----------



## Alieno

^^

*Three Videos from this museum:*


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Gallerie d'Italia (Two historical buildings for a new museum)*

_Official Website:_ http://www.gallerieditalia.com/


----------



## Alieno

^^


*Some Photos - Interiors of Gallerie d'Italia:*


----------



## NAMBA

THanx Alieno, amazing pictures! I just visited the gallerie once again last Sunday. I was very disappointed at not being allowed visiting the section below ground. How could you get in?


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!! I can't understand how there is people that told me that in Milan there is no more things to know than the duomo and Galleria Vittorio...


----------



## tommolo

Well, stereotypes are hard to fight!  Luckily there are soo many things to see here, even if we don't want to be seen as a touristical destination for some misterious reason


----------



## Alieno

*Three Videos from Gallerie d'Italia:*


----------



## Alieno

*Renovation of Sforza Castle (projected by David Chipperfield)*

































*Renovation of Filarete Tower - Sforza Castle*










http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/01/la-torre-del-filarete-ritrovata.html




*Rondanini Pietà (last sculpture of Michelangelo)*

Until the end of works in the Sforza Castle, the famous marble sculpture will be exposed for some months in the prison of San Vittore, than in the Duomo (Cathedral).













*Sforza Castle Underground*

After some works, it's now possible to see some underground parts of the Castle.


----------



## Alieno

*Leonardo Icon*

Designed by Daniel Libeskind, the new monument is dedicated to Leonardo Da Vinci and it's located in front of Pinacoteca Ambrosiana, where there is the world's big collection of Leonardo's works.





















Under Construction:










http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2012/12/ambrosiana-la-scultura-di-libeskind.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Park Tower*


Photo by baggino:











The project:


----------



## NAMBA

Alieno said:


> *Leonardo Icon*
> 
> Designed by Daniel Libeskind, the new monument ]


Hmmm is he kidding us? This is pure shit.
Libeskind should stick at what he is able to do.
We could happily do without this useless thing


----------



## tonttula

Alieno said:


> *Leonardo Icon*
> 
> Designed by Daniel Libeskind, the new monument is dedicated to Leonardo Da Vinci and it's located in front of Pinacoteca Ambrosiana, where there is the world's big collection of Leonardo's works.


:lol:
Why am i not surprised its by Libeskind.

Park Tower looks quite nice!


----------



## Jasper90

The "monument" looks so cheap, and it's very surprising that Likeskind couldn't provide us with a better rendering!


----------



## Alieno

^^

Yes, we hope the final result will be better than that render... but certainly it doesn't seems a masterpiece!


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Metro Line 5*


----------



## el palmesano

I like a lot Piranesi 44


----------



## Galro

Jasper90 said:


> and also because we've lost a lot of our historical heritage during World War II, and later with some horrible urbanistic plans which destroyed major parts of the city centre in order to build a few larger streets.


I hope you will pull down some of the hideous post war boxes, as they ruin the experience of a otherwise beautiful cityscape. What I really love about Milan are all those grand "liberty stile"-buildings you got around. Stuff like this: 

https://maps.google.no/?ll=45.46073...bbm52ijyp1BFbD70zGwdg&cbp=12,157.23,,0,-17.94

https://maps.google.no/?ll=45.46223...S2rQetvgJeuDpKOmc6RWAQ&cbp=12,26.09,,0,-16.56


Did Milan lose many buildings of similar styles and scales?



tommolo said:


> The problems arises when it comes to consider public sector. Just to tell you some interesting figure, Italian public debt is very huge, we all know, with some 2'000 billions dollars. Well, Italian household wealth is FIVE (5!!) times bigger than our public debt: 10'000 billions dollars. No other country has datas like this in private savings. So how can a country like this even imagine to be considered to be near to bailout?
> So.)


I'm sorry if this comes across as offending, but are the mafias wealth included in those numbers?


----------



## tommolo

Well, a little bit it is offensive, don't you think? 
Mobsters' capitals are detained for the vast part in other countries whose banks "cleans" their illegally obtained money, so they figures (for instance) in Switzerland's datas, not in the italians data, or not mainly at least.
How can someone thinks that mobsters may _add_ some wealth in country's economy? Aren't they _stealers_? 
(Just a note: I personally tend not to use italian words to describe the worldwide phenomenon of organized crime and mob, it is uselessly too "connotating"  )

Italian household wealth comes from an extraordinarily high saving rate. Italian families are just very "efficient" somehow.

But now, please, let's get back in the topic! There are just too many beautiful things to talk about!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes is very nice 



el palmesano said:


> I like a lot Piranesi 44


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

tommolo said:


> Anyway, the artist intention is to show how international finance and rating system is the new fascism.


No, I disagree... this sculpture wasn't thoughtfor Milan and wasn't thought to stand in front of Milan stocks exchange.

All the stock exchange stuff (very popular on newspapers) misleaded.

And makes everybody misunderstimate the aesthetic vision of the piece.
Infact I think the true reason of its collocation is aesthetic. Piazza Affari is sorrounded in every side by fascist buildings (not only made during the fascism, but even with the 'language' of the regime Architecture)
Other places like this in Milan don't come in my mind

The fact that one of these buildings hosts the stock exchange is a (happy) coincidence

IMHO


----------



## tommolo

it is a happy coincidence indeed. As much of contemporary art, the setting of the artwork determine the meaning, and IMVHO it is safe that, pulling that sculpture in that place, the impression it _generally_ gives is a strong feeling against new kinds of fascism, between them the financial imperialism of course 
Art is strange, and sometimes the reason of the artist in the studio aren't exactly the reasons that makes the "zeitgeist" to urge that particular work of art to be realized in that particular circumstances, don't you agree?


----------



## NAMBA

I couldn't agree more, Tommolo. The artist has his own Weltanschauung, of course, which he conveys to his works. But every work of art on its part gets additional - and often unintentional - meaning, which is strongly contaminated by the Zeitgeist, which you mentioned. This is particularly true for contemporary art, which is by its own nature prone to multiple interpretations


----------



## Jasper90

Galro said:


> I'm sorry if this comes across as offending, but are the mafias wealth included in those numbers?


I don't think it's offensive, I think it's a normal question. Unfortunately, a lot of Italian criminals put their money in Swiss banks, and we don't have any arrangement with Switzerland to take money back and use it to compensate the damage from those criminal activities - this often happens with money owned by mafia.

The wealth generated by mafia should be already counted in the gross product of Italy, as an estimate, together with the product of the black market. A lot of people are hired and paid by mafia, and they obviously don't register the salary and don't pay taxes - hence it's difficult to make an actual estimate of the mafia GDP. 
The estimate is about 170 billion euro a year for the organised criminality in Italy.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

stop offtopic comments guys , this thread not is from this


----------



## tommolo

In the gdp yes, but their capitals are detained mainly abroad. So the wealth of italian households has nothing to do with this issue, luckily. 
Nowadays southern europeans mobs are no longer what they used to be. For instance, italian most powerful mob, 'ndrangheta, only ranks 10th or 11th in the list of most dangerous mobs in the world, preceeded by other less famous mobs often present in other european countries paradoxically less famous for mob phenomena.
Of course they pay people but their activity has a cost towards society in terms of efficiency, of quality of administration, of lack of investments, unemployment that makes that the 170 billions they produce are far less than the potential richness produced by the territories they infect. Just in bribing, the damage towards society is calculated in 80 billios dollars. So, again, by no means they produce "richness" at all, they are economic terrorists and they represent a deadweight.

Edit: you're so right, Pellicano! Sorry for the offtopic!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milanos Villas*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2873459/Foto2_full.png


----------



## italiano_pellicano

during the war lost many buildings like this



Galro said:


> I hope you will pull down some of the hideous post war boxes, as they ruin the experience of a otherwise beautiful cityscape. What I really love about Milan are all those grand "liberty stile"-buildings you got around. Stuff like this:
> 
> https://maps.google.no/?ll=45.46073...bbm52ijyp1BFbD70zGwdg&cbp=12,157.23,,0,-17.94
> 
> https://maps.google.no/?ll=45.46223...S2rQetvgJeuDpKOmc6RWAQ&cbp=12,26.09,,0,-16.56
> 
> 
> Did Milan lose many buildings of similar styles and scales?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this comes across as offending, but are the mafias wealth included in those numbers?


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - New Sculptures of Sassu in Piemonte Square*





























http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2012/11/piazza-piemonte-perche-si-e-sempre-cosi.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Solaria Tower*




















More photos:

http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/02/la-solaria-situazione-fine-gennaio-2013.html


----------



## el palmesano

Alieno said:


> http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2012/11/piazza-piemonte-perche-si-e-sempre-cosi.html


amazing buildings


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Renovation of Piazza Duca D'Aosta (in front of Central Station)*










http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/02/piazza-della-stazione-centrale.html



*Updates - Inauguration Metro Line 5*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates


----------



## Joni_good

*updates The new Metro 5 in Milan*

The tunnel of the new Metro 5 in Milan, shoted with a 3D camera (red/blue glasses or a 3d device required for 3d)


----------



## Alieno

*More about Metro 5:*


----------



## Alieno

*Darsena*





































http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2013/01/la-darsena-adesso-ha-un-volto/


----------



## tesseract

Joni_good said:


> The tunnel of the new Metro 5 in Milan, shoted with a 3D camera (red/blue glasses or a 3d device required for 3d)


no need for special glasses of any kind for this kind of 3d. Just cross your eyes until the two halves of the picture overlap into a third one in the middle, which will be 3d.
Thanks for the video anyways.


----------



## Alieno

*Garbagnate Shopping Center - Under Construction*





























http://www.insviluppo.com/garbagnate/


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Famagosta 75 (office building)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Galro

italiano_pellicano said:


> during the war lost many buildings like this


What a shame. Are there any treads or pages about lost Milanese buildings?


----------



## tommolo

Well the real milanese masterpieces of architecture (sometimes with some millennia on its back!) are luckily still there for the vast part 
Yes, there is an AMAZING thread called "Milano Sparita" that is a real drug for us! 
Be careful, it's 1600 pages long and counting! 

Milano Sparita:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1232367

Milano Bombardata:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307406


----------



## Alieno

^^

That thread is too long... if we don't see Galro we will know why... lost in a thread...


----------



## tommolo

I already see him coming up after a six month-long silence devotedly reading every page of the Milano Sparita thread and speaking the words everyone uses after that amazing cultural-historical ride: "guys, I just want to let you know that I've spent x months reading this thread and I just want to thank you for your efforts. I'm breathless!"... 

And then regularly post there, begging everyday for more and more b/w photo! 

I guess we're just so insane!


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Expo 2015*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great updates


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - More about the inauguration of Metro Line 5*


----------



## Alieno

^^


*Milan opens first driverless metro line*


A CEREMONY was held in Milan on February 5 to mark the inauguration of the initial phase of the city's first driverless metro line.

Commercial services will start on February 10 on Line M5, which runs for 4.1km from Bignami to Zara with seven stations. The 1.9km second phase will extend the line south from Zara to Isola and Garibaldi by the end of the year, and a further 7km extension to San Siro Stadium will open in time for the Expo 2015 exhibition, which will be hosted by the city. The journey time between Bignami and San Siro will be 26 minutes.

The total cost of the project is around €500m, of which €257m came from the Italian government, €191m from the concessionaire, and €53m from the city council.

The design-build-operate concession was awarded to the Metro 5 consortium, which has funded around 40% of the project and will manage the line for a period of twenty-seven years. Consortium members include Ansaldo STS (24%), Astaldi (23.3%) ATM (20%), Torno Global Contracting (15.4%), Alstom (9.4%), and AnsaldoBreda (7.3%).

The whole line will be operated from a single control centre located in the depot at Bignami. The line has a fleet of 10 four-car AnsaldoBreda trains, which are 48m long and 2.65m wide. Each set accommodates 536 passengers, 72 of them seated, with two wheelchair spaces. The commercial speed of Line 5 is 30km/h and the minimum peak headway is three minutes, increasing to four minutes during the day and six minutes at night and during public holidays.

At just 50m, platforms are less than half the length of those on the first three metro lines. However, despite the modest dimensions of the trains, the automation of the line means it can carry up to 24,000 passengers per hour.

Two further extensions are proposed, which would take the line west to Settimo Milanese and north to MonzaBettola, an interchange with Line M1.


http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/milan-opens-first-driverless-metro-line.html


----------



## Alieno




----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Museum of Natural History (Renovation)*










http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/02/museo-civico-di-storia-naturale.html








*Updates - V33 (Residential Building)*











http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/02/v33-livello-strada.html


----------



## Alieno

*A.2.3. Building (inside the "Red Kilometer" - Research Center Complex)*





















Under Construction:











http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2008/05/edificio-a23-kilometro-rosso/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

this not is in milan is in bergamo


----------



## Alieno

^^

Bergamo is part of the Milan Metro Area, and this forum is for City/Metro not for towns.


----------



## Alieno

*Red Kilometer (Research Center)*


----------



## Ampelio

^^Science and Technology Park kay:


----------



## El_Greco

Alieno said:


>


Any other angles of this one? Looks interesting.


----------



## mr205063

El_Greco said:


> Any other angles of this one? Looks interesting.


http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2009/03/residenze-v33/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

bergamo is other city , province of bergamo


----------



## Alieno

^^


Probably you don't know the difference between a city and a Metro Area.

In all the world Metro Areas don't consider administrative borders, so Bergamo is part of Milan Metro Area. It's also the same urban area because the area between Milan and Bergamo is urbanized.

There is also an airport in Bergamo Orio al Serio that is universally known like the third airport of Milan.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

this is crazy :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

for me is better only province of milano 

this only causes confusion 

new york is new york and new jersey is another thing

this just causes confusion, everyone knows that Bergamo is another city


----------



## tommolo

Like it or not, Bergamo is completely in Milan Metro Area 

So, if you talk about London, you meant only that 2 square km around saint paul or you refer also to westminster city, that administratively is another town?When you talk about new york you talk about manhattan and exclude yonkers?  borders are just conventional way of administrating different surface that may form metro areas...


----------



## Vitruvio

Alieno said:


> *Updates - Museum of Natural History (Renovation)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Updates - V33 (Residential Building)*


New links 

www.urbanfile.org/Blogs/

www.urbanfile.org/Blogs/category/milano


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Bergamo is 55 km from the center of Milan is not a 2 or 10 , this is ridiculous

are different cities

Like it or not

Bergamo is due to open another thread

this thread is for Milan and Province : 

Milan: 1.308.975
Sesto San Giovanni: 81.032
Cinisello Balsamo: 73.858
Legnano: 58.254
Rho: 50.584
Cologno Monzese: 47.600
Paderno Dugnano: 47.525
Rozzano: 41.056
Bollate: 36.537
San Giuliano Milanese: 36.431
Pioltello: 35.675
Corsico: 34.058
Segrate: 34.007
San Donato Milanese: 32.563
Abbiategrasso: 31.675
Cernusco sul Naviglio: 30.689
Garbagnate Milanese: 26.875
Buccinasco: 26.700
Parabiago: 26.638
Bresso: 26.230
Lainate: 25.208
Cesano Boscone: 23.831
Magenta (Italia): 23.510
Peschiera Borromeo: 22.701
Senago: 21.137
Cornaredo: 20.461
Novate Milanese: 20.186
Cormano: 20.116
Cusano Milanino: 19.468
Arese: 19.451
Gorgonzola: 19.384
Settimo Milanese: 19.271
Trezzano sul Naviglio: 19.136
Cassano d'Adda: 18.703
Melzo: 18.398
Nerviano: 17.424
Bareggio: 17.226
Melegnano: 17.104
Corbetta: 16.955
Vimodrone: 16.304
Pieve Emanuele: 15.158
Cerro Maggiore: 14.709
Carugate: 14.400
Solaro: 14.064
Rescaldina: 13.989
Cesate: 13.726
Opera (Italia): 13.710
Busto Garolfo: 13.355
Cassina de' Pecchi: 13.040
Canegrate: 12.393
Trezzo sull'Adda: 12.287
Mediglia: 12.082
Baranzate: 11.494
Arluno: 11.446
Sedriano: 11.182
Paullo: 10.985
Castano Primo: 10.938
Pero: 10.683
Inzago: 10.328




tommolo said:


> Like it or not, Bergamo is completely in Milan Metro Area
> 
> So, if you talk about London, you meant only that 2 square km around saint paul or you refer also to westminster city, that administratively is another town?When you talk about new york you talk about manhattan and exclude yonkers?  borders are just conventional way of administrating different surface that may form metro areas...


----------



## mr205063

italiano_pellicano said:


> Bergamo is 55 km from the center of Milan is not a 2 or 10 , this is ridiculous
> 
> are different cities
> 
> Like it or not
> 
> Bergamo is due to open another thread
> 
> this thread is for Milan and Province :
> 
> Milan: 1.308.975
> Sesto San Giovanni: 81.032
> Cinisello Balsamo: 73.858
> Legnano: 58.254
> Rho: 50.584
> Cologno Monzese: 47.600
> Paderno Dugnano: 47.525
> Rozzano: 41.056
> Bollate: 36.537
> San Giuliano Milanese: 36.431
> Pioltello: 35.675
> Corsico: 34.058
> Segrate: 34.007
> San Donato Milanese: 32.563
> Abbiategrasso: 31.675
> Cernusco sul Naviglio: 30.689
> Garbagnate Milanese: 26.875
> Buccinasco: 26.700
> Parabiago: 26.638
> Bresso: 26.230
> Lainate: 25.208
> Cesano Boscone: 23.831
> Magenta (Italia): 23.510
> Peschiera Borromeo: 22.701
> Senago: 21.137
> Cornaredo: 20.461
> Novate Milanese: 20.186
> Cormano: 20.116
> Cusano Milanino: 19.468
> Arese: 19.451
> Gorgonzola: 19.384
> Settimo Milanese: 19.271
> Trezzano sul Naviglio: 19.136
> Cassano d'Adda: 18.703
> Melzo: 18.398
> Nerviano: 17.424
> Bareggio: 17.226
> Melegnano: 17.104
> Corbetta: 16.955
> Vimodrone: 16.304
> Pieve Emanuele: 15.158
> Cerro Maggiore: 14.709
> Carugate: 14.400
> Solaro: 14.064
> Rescaldina: 13.989
> Cesate: 13.726
> Opera (Italia): 13.710
> Busto Garolfo: 13.355
> Cassina de' Pecchi: 13.040
> Canegrate: 12.393
> Trezzo sull'Adda: 12.287
> Mediglia: 12.082
> Baranzate: 11.494
> Arluno: 11.446
> Sedriano: 11.182
> Paullo: 10.985
> Castano Primo: 10.938
> Pero: 10.683
> Inzago: 10.328



:lol: :nuts: 









If you know what I mean...


----------



## tommolo

Ok do another research and propose it to the OECD, they statively say that inside the 12000 square km of the milan metro area bergamo is to be included. Since there is no a single area unbuilt between milan and bergamo. Varese is 50 km from milan, but is ridiculous not consider it inside milan metro area: there is not a single square mile with a lower building density...The milan metro area includes not only province of milan, but other provinces like Como, Varese, Bergamo, Monza, pavia and so on...Metro areas easily reach 50 km from the city centre. ALL metro areas...
Are you ok with that now? It's not a big deal, so please move on


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the map show my cities :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

anyway bergamo is another city , please relax


----------



## Galro

Vitruvio said:


> New links
> 
> www.urbanfile.org/Blogs/
> 
> www.urbanfile.org/Blogs/category/milano


Is this your site? Do you have maps over Milan showing where the largest developments are?


----------



## Galro

Where do you draw the borders for Milan metro area? The whole regions seems pretty much urbanized. Especially if look to the north! Are Como part of it?


----------



## Jasper90

Galro said:


> Where do you draw the borders for Milan metro area? The whole regions seems pretty much urbanized. Especially if look to the north! Are Como part of it?


There are pages and pages of discussion about it on the Italian Forum, because there's no legal definition about it. Unfortunately they've just aborted the new law before approving it, because out government has fallen, and we've just held the elections. The old law defined, in a very arbitrary way, the "Metropolitan City of Milan" as the Province of Milan + Monza e Brianza Province (therefore excluding Bergamo and Orio al Serio airport) and possibly including some of the province of Varese (including Malpensa airport).


----------



## Feo

this is Milan Metro Area according to one of the best studies published in Italy recently



gruber said:


>


----------



## tommolo

Yes, please stick to the official documents and datas, opinions are not to consider here, since their aleatory paradigm. What it's true to me it couldn't be true to you. 
Stick to what is considered to be true from neutral international organization (like OECD or this mathematical/statistical research published here)
Hopefully there is an almost total consensus by qualified operators about Bergamo being part of Milan Metro Area, and also a wide consensus about those of us have done the Milan-Bergamo road seeing almost no difference at all between the two metro areas 
So, case closed, thank you Pellicano for your opinion, we'll take it on count, but official datas says another thing.


----------



## Galro

Jasper90 said:


> There are pages and pages of discussion about it on the Italian Forum, because there's no legal definition about it. Unfortunately they've just aborted the new law before approving it, because out government has fallen, and we've just held the elections. The old law defined, in a very arbitrary way, the "Metropolitan City of Milan" as the Province of Milan + Monza e Brianza Province (therefore excluding Bergamo and Orio al Serio airport) and possibly including some of the province of Varese (including Malpensa airport).


Thank you for your answer. What would that now scraped law have done? Would it just re-defined the edges of the metro area, or was it intended to create administrative region that could cooperate about issues affecting Milan + surrounding areas? Or perhaps something else? 



Feo said:


> this is Milan Metro Area according to one of the best studies published in Italy recently


Do you know what the whole population for the gray-marked area is?


----------



## tommolo

^^ Oecd says 7,4 millions, making it EU's third urban area (excluding ruhr basin that is a conurbation of multiple cities)

Datas are disponible here:

http://browse.oecdbookshop.org/oecd/pdfs/free/0406051E.PDF


----------



## Feo

Galro said:


> Thank you for your answer. What would that now scraped law have done? Would it just re-defined the edges of the metro area, or was it intended to create administrative region that could cooperate about issues affecting Milan + surrounding areas? Or perhaps something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the whole population for the gray-marked area is?


here are datas from the same book



gruber said:


> tornando a cose serie, queste sono alcune scansioni.



it has to be said that due to the enormous sprawl of the area it is difficult to determine with precision the metro area, e.g. some maps include Brescia, Novara in the Piedmont region or Chiasso in Switzerland.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Jasper90 said:


> As for regulations on tall buildings, there's a regional rule which asks buildings' top to leave a smaller than 60° angle from the top of the surrounding buildings to the top of the tall building. But if you look at here, something must have gone wrong: http://goo.gl/maps/FdeYa


Public buildings are allowed not to take in acount of the 60° angle law

And that is the Lombardy region seat.


----------



## Maksimtectonikman

please vote for the unicredit tower of milan at the 2012 world cup
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20130306#discuss


----------



## Alieno

^^

Nine votes...


----------



## Naija Attitude

<a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g55711-Dallas_Texas.html#60501876"><img alt="Photos of Dallas - Featured Images" src="http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/03/9b/2f/74/dallas.jpg"/></a><br/>This photo of <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g55711-Dallas_Texas-Vacations.html">Dallas</a> is courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## Alieno

^^

What does it mean?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Alieno said:


> ^^
> 
> What does it mean?


He wanted to write ''Milan is beautiful'', but then he got a brain freeze and it came out like that.


----------



## Alieno

*Monte Grappa 16 (Renovation)*











http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/03/viale-monte-grappa-16-sempre-piu.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Solaria Tower*



By Van Loon:


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Siusi 7 (new office building)*












http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/03/siusi-7.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That's some opaque looking glass...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milanofiori Nord*



meteoforumitalia said:


> foto di SIMONE SIMONE http://www.simonesimone.it/modern_architecture.html





gabbosan said:


> vi posto un mio Panorama di Assago Nord
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Galro

Question to the Milanese people out there:

Are these two the same buildings (obviusly prior and after to a redesign in that case)? 



la casa Ciani in corso venezia angolo via Boschetti by Milan l'era inscì, on Flickr

Potenially the same building today: 
http://maps.google.si/maps?q=Via+Ma...eWF0RKLwia-XofG-6mU9ww&cbp=12,14.66,,0,-19.12


----------



## tommolo

No I think it has been demolished and rebuilt in a more sober style 
for some reason early XX century milanese people seemed to hate decorated building


----------



## Galro

tommolo said:


> No I think it has been demolished and rebuilt in a more sober style


Okay, but I'm correct in that it is the same place? So it is not possible to find Casa Barone Ciani standing in Milano today? 


tommolo said:


> for some reason early XX century milanese people seemed to hate decorated building


Have you lost many similar decorative buildings?


----------



## Alieno

^^

Yes, it's the same building, so it's not possible to see that house today.

If you like statues probably the most similar building that you can see today is the "Casa degli Omenoni" (near La Scala Square, in Via degli Omenoni):






















And a little bonus...


----------



## Jasper90

^^ If you like statues, you may like these two










They were originally on Liberty-Art Nouveau Palazzo Castiglioni (1901-1904), located in Corso Venezia. But these two statues were considered too naked and obscene by the people, who had begun calling the building "Cà di Ciapp" (literally, from Milanese dialect, "house of buttcheeks"). So they were moved to another building, by the same architect (Sommaruga), in a less central location, and they're still there. They represent Peace and Industry 

This is Palazzo Castiglioni, without them


----------



## Galro

It's a shame Casa Barone Ciani is no longer there then. I love the second floor row with statues. Casa degli Omenoni is still nice though.  

Jasper90: Funny you should mention it, as the reason I found the picture of Casa Barone Ciani in the first place was due to searching for a historic picture of the entrance of Palazzo Castiglioni (the building you posted) to post here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=945972&page=18

^^ Btw, if anyone have any pictures of Art Nouveau buidlings they want to post, then to it there! I have already posted a few from Milan and Italy, but it is always nice with some more.


----------



## tommolo

well the Casa degli Omenoni has a real artistical value, it's not just plasters on a facade, they're mannerist sculpture in stone from the XVI century...that ancient palace was where the famous sculptor Pompeo Leoni used to work...and it still has a very nice courtyard.
That said, the liberty/art nouveau architecture it's great too, but it is important to me to remark the difference of artistical values 

for more infos, here you are the wikipedia link


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Knowledge Transfer Center (IULM University)*





















More photos:

http://www.urbanfile.org/blogs/2013/03/18/la-torre-dello-iulm/


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Solaria Tower*


Photo by luchimi:


----------



## Ampelio

Alieno said:


> *Updates - Expo 2015*


^^Plan to visit Milan in 2015 :cheers1:


----------



## Alieno

*E3E Building*




















http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/06/i-rendering-delledificio-e3east-di.html


----------



## Groningen NL

A city known for it's large arts and fashion industry deserves good architecture like this :cheers: Milan is improving every day.


----------



## Josedc

I can't wait to visit Milan soon


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - U15 Building*


----------



## Skymino

One of my fav...


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - CityLife*


Photo by baggino:


----------



## Alieno

*New Project - Palazzo Gorani*






















http://www.urbanfile.org/blogs/2013...r-palazzo-gorani-e-il-triangolo-archeologico/


----------



## Apteryx

Mah


----------



## k_kenzo

doppio "Mah"


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Alieno said:


> *E3E Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/06/i-rendering-delledificio-e3east-di.html


:drool: :master:


----------



## Galro

Apteryx said:


> Mah





k_kenzo said:


> doppio "Mah"


How negative. What's wrong with it? Isn't it nice with a upgrade of a long forgotten central backyard? Sure the buildings them self aren't the most exciting things around, but they looks to be of high quality and nicely dimensioned at least. You could do a lot worse.


----------



## Apteryx

Galro said:


> How negative. What's wrong with it? Isn't it nice with a upgrade of a long forgotten central backyard? Sure the buildings them self aren't the most exciting things around, but they looks to be of high quality and nicely dimensioned at least. You could do a lot worse.


Of course we always do worse than in the project, so you can imagine the final release :nuts:


----------



## Galro

Apteryx said:


> Of course we always do worse than in the project, so you can imagine the final release :nuts:


Is it a common problem in Italy/Milan that buildings get cheapened down during the construction process? 

I don't think there should be much to cheapen down here too, other than perhaps the tiles used on the square ...


----------



## Jasper90

Galro said:


> How negative. What's wrong with it? Isn't it nice with a upgrade of a long forgotten central backyard? Sure the buildings them self aren't the most exciting things around, but they looks to be of high quality and nicely dimensioned at least. You could do a lot worse.


We can do a lot better as well 

I think this project is very boring, they could use a lot more fantasy and variety, and try to make it fit much better to the area.

If this project is confirmed, I think it's a wasted opportunity. Still it doesn't show what's gonna happen with the archeological ruins that lie underneath: are they going to be just covered?

It's quite common to cheapen down the projects in Italy, although Porta Nuova district in Milan has kept up to expectations by now.

Here they often cut down on the public part of the developments, e.g. the "social center" in Porta Nuova, the Museum of Contemporary Art by Libeskind in Citylife and the tram line extension in Santa Giulia, which have all been cancelled (or "postponed to never")


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Porta Nuova*


By Milanocam.it:


----------



## El_Greco

Alieno said:


> *E3E Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/06/i-rendering-delledificio-e3east-di.html


Really cool building. Is it u/c or just proposed?


----------



## Skymino

It's under construction, but not yet... probably next year.


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Solea Tower*






















http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/07/stato-dei-lavori-ai-piedi-della-solea.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - CityLife*


By Milanocam.it:


----------



## Ampelio

Alieno said:


> *Updates - CityLife*
> 
> 
> By Milanocam.it:


^^Keep rising ...nice progress! 
...by the way the majestic Stadio San Siro can be seen from this angle, cool kay:


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - CityLife*


----------



## Alieno

*New Project - Via Cardano 10*






















http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/08/via-cardano-10.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Porta Nuova*




















http://milanophotogallery.wordpress...ezionale-e-porta-nuova-da-viale-monte-ceneri/




By Langy:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Porta Nuova*

Other updates



























































































































































Many more pictures here >>>> http://www.urbanfile.org/blogs/2013/09/05/zona-porta-nuova-servizio-fotografico/


----------



## towerpower123

Will this ridiculous proposal ever see the light of day? If so, it will be 1500 feet tall, and will feature an LED facade and cameras that will show what is behind it, making it invisible. The effect is used on the S.H.I.E.L.D. command ship in the Avengers movie, or at least it would if it weren't already generated by computer graphics artists. This concept has actually worked in the real world for experimental invisibility devices. Architzer says that it has a construction permit and approvals. 

http://architizer.com/blog/gds-invisible-tower-infinity/


----------



## Zarakka

I'm putting it here as well: Greco area, Northern suburbs
http://www.borgocascinaconti.it/progetto/area.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Are there any news regarding CERBA? It's shame that such an important project is facing so many delays. If I recall correctly the last news I heard was that the developers were facing some financial problems and were trying to find new investors for the project.


----------



## Jasper90

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Are there any news regarding CERBA? It's shame that such an important project is facing so many delays. If I recall correctly the last news I heard was that the developers were facing some financial problems and were trying to find new investors for the project.


I personally don't think it's ever going to be realized. Financial crisis hit hard on everyone!!


----------



## Alieno

^^

The last news about CERBA say the project was stopped until 2014. So we will see next year!


----------



## Alieno

*Expo 2015 - New photos of Italian Pavilion*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Should look impressive from inside^^


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Corte Verde*













http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/10/zona-porta-garibaldi-cantiere-della.html


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Hotel Gallia*












http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/10/zona-stazione-centrale-il-gallia.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

photo by gruber from SSC Italia

I saw a lot of empty space around Porto Nuova, are there any concrete plans for these lots?


----------



## Apteryx

All the terrains in this picture are part of the new park that it's under construction:



Alieno said:


> *Status:* In attesa
> 
> *IL PROGETTO IN BREVE*
> 
> Nel cuore dell’area Garibaldi-Repubblica di Milano sorgerà la “Biblioteca degli alberi”, il progetto dello studio olandese Inside Outside, guidato da Mathias Lehner, che si è aggiudicato il primo premio del concorso internazionale di progettazione per i “Giardini di Porta Nuova”.
> 
> Il parco di 100.000 metri quadrati progettato dallo studio olandese sarà l’elemento attorno al quale ruoteranno la Città della Moda, il Polo Istituzionale (palazzi della Regione e del Comune), il quartiere Isola, piazza della Repubblica.
> 
> 
> *CARATTERISTICHE DEL PROGETTO*
> 
> I nuovi giardini sono concepiti come una vera e propria biblioteca che propone una maniera diversa di conoscere piante, erbe e fiori attraverso informazioni disposte lungo i percorsi. Il parco sarà organizzato intorno ad una trama di percorsi che si intrecciano tra loro e attraversano gruppi di alberi in forma circolare che, sovrapponendosi a questa maglia, formano un nuovo tipo di biblioteca botanica.
> 
> All’interno del parco sono previsti organismi formativi che fungeranno da centri di diffusione della conoscenza, come il “Museo dei fiori e degli insetti”.
> 
> Un grande campus all’aperto destinato, dunque, ad ospitare un’importante ed inedita funzione urbana, quella di una biblioteca verde, e a diventare una nuova attrattiva per cittadini e turisti.
> 
> *COME DIVENTERA' - FOTO DEL PROGETTO*
> 
> Planimetria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto:


This is an old version of the project anyway, I can't find the new one.


----------



## Alieno

^^


The new project:






















More Photos:

http://www.comune.milano.it/wps/wcm... Alberi_Strategie di sviluppo_Grandi Progetti


More informations (in italian):

http://www.comune.milano.it/portale...Alberi_Strategie di Sviluppo_Grandi Progetti#


----------



## Apteryx

Thanks Alieno.


----------



## Fab87

*"Cenni di cambiamento" project*, pictures by user *"ilguappo"*

project: http://www.urbanfile.org/project/europe/italy/milano/ecoquartiere-in-via-cenni

update 16/10/2013


----------



## Alieno

*Milan Expo 2015 - Chile Pavilion*





















http://www.lasegunda.com/Noticias/E...n-La-vitrina-con-la-que-Chile-espera-volverse


----------



## Alieno

*Vigorelli*


----------



## Alieno

*Expo 2015 - American Food 2.0. The USA present the concept of their pavilion*


A lightly structured and welcoming barn, inviting visitors to embark on a journey in the world of sustainable food. This is the concept of the Pavilion of the United States of America which the team “Friends of the U.S. Pavilion” has developed for Expo Milano 2015. The project “American Food 2.0: Sustainable, Innovative, Healthful, Entrepreneurial and Delicious” was presented this morning in the main office of the company which is organising the Universal Expo.

The CEO of the International Culinary Centre, Dorothy Can Hamilton, the vice-president of “The James Beard Foundation”, Mitchell Davis and the managing director of the U.S. Chamber of Commerce in Italy, Simone Crolla, who are members of the group “Friends of the U.S. Pavilion Milan 2015”, took part in the meeting, which was attended by the Sole Commissioner appointed by the government for Expo Milano 2015, Giuseppe Sala, and the Ambassador of the United States in Italy, John R. Phillips.

U.S. President Barack Obama himself had announced on October 17 to Italian Prime Minister Enrico Letta the members of the team which will develop the project and manage the U.S. Pavilion during the six months’ period of the Universal Expo in Milan.

Diversity and responsibility are the pillars on which the presence of the United States of America at Expo Milano 2015 will rest. These elements will be enhanced both in the technological equipment of the pavilion and through events, conventions and happenings which will enliven the exhibition area. The project will be based on the idea that food is a universal language and that the future of nutrition depends on the political, diplomatic, social and technological ability to solve in a creative way the problems connected to nutrition at world level.

Visitors will be engaged in an itinerary “from farm to table” where video installations and vertical and roof gardens – representing the 50 U.S. states and the White House – will lead them to discover the rich cultural, scientific and culinary tapestry which forms the United States of America. A specific programme of initiatives – the Manifesto Project – will be developed in support of corporate responsibility and environmental and food sustainability. Furthermore, a plan envisaging students’ involvement will be launched in cooperation with Italian study projects at U.S. universities.

American Food 2.0 aims to be a young and global Pavilion. For this purpose, the most modern technologies and last-generation communication tools will be deployed: it will be possible to live the experience offered by the U.S. pavilion even through social media.

Moreover, the search for downright regional ambassadors will be launched from the USA. These ambassadors will travel with Food Trucks within the exhibition area and on the streets of Milan during the event.

The target is to tell the story of “Made in USA” agriculture and nutrition, through the innovative elements introduced in food production and distribution processes, and to highlight the important contributions given so far to win in a responsible and sustainable manner the most thorny challenges which humanity has to face.


----------



## Alieno

*Expo 2015 - Israel Pavilion*


----------



## Fab87

Opening of the first portion of the City Life park


















(pic by Fedesp84)


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Porta Nuova*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I translated the article with Google translate. So basically, the CERBA project is still in planning and will be moved south of the park area? 

http://milano.corriere.it/milano/no...no-3d4074be-75ea-11e3-b130-d13220de9ace.shtml


----------



## IThomas

*Lombardy Region Tower and UniCredit Tower, in Porta Nuova Business District*


----------



## IThomas

*UniCredit Tower, in Porta Nuova Business District*

82582801​


----------



## IThomas

*CityLife District - Updates*

Completed the residences (Hadid and Libeskind) - (luxury apartments and penthouses of various dimensions, for sale at 6,000 / 11,000 euro per sqm)
Il Dritto Tower in now under construction (28 floors on 50)
Opened the first part of public park
This year starts the construction of the other skyscrapers

Photos by Obliot and Skymino 




















































































































​


----------



## IThomas

*Unicredit Tower (and Gae Aulenti Square), Solaria Tower, Diamantone Tower and Verical Forest Towers, in Porta Nuova Business District*

Pics taken January 6, 2014 





























































































































​


----------



## IThomas

*Italy Pavilion, Expo 2015*


----------



## IThomas

*Milan Skyline*


























​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan Skyline*


----------



## IThomas

*Demolition of old buildings: the area closed by 13 years will have new projects soon*
milano.corriere.it

Begin demolition of the former Poste Italiane building in Piazzale Lugano. The advanced state of dismantlement is more visible from the rear of the building, which looks out on the railroad tracks, and that is on the end of Scalo Farini close to the Bacula overpass. After years of degrade, the scenario now is changed. With the new urban rules of the City of Milan, the italian group has its own autonomy: demolish and rebuild. The double body of the building and warehouses for sorting parcels, envelopes, letters, near the former Farini railway station, are demolished now. Another building will be blown away: it's a skeleton in iron and steel. The expectation is for the development of the agreements on disused railway yards. Soon new projects.


----------



## IThomas

*Google and Samsung in Porta Nuova Business District*

Google moves its headquarter in Porta Nuova Business District, next to the residences 'Vertical Forest Towers'. The internet giant has signed a lease for 5,000 square meters, and half of the 11 storey building, designed by William McDonough + Partners, which already host the headquarters of Pandora. Google confirms the unique and innovative character of one of the most significant urban regeneration in Europe. The district is emerging as a new center hub of economy. Soon Samsung group will transfer its headquarters within the Diamantone Tower.









New Google headquarter ​


----------



## IThomas

*New life for Galfa Tower*








Restoring Galfa Tower, located in Porta Nuova Business District. This is the goal shared by the City of Milan and Unipol Group, who are working together to the redevelopment. Thanks to its expertise, Unipol Group will be responsible for the management, project management and development of the project, as well as the involvement also of leading international investors to support the feasibility of the same, with the aim to be able to start the works in 2014. Designed by Melchiorre Bega, the tower it was realized from 1956 to 1959 for the offices of Milan Sarom oil company. The building, which immediately received appreciation from leading designers, is 109 meters high and consists of 31 floors, which are to be added 2 underground floors.​


----------



## IThomas

*View on Porta Nuova Business District*


----------



## IThomas

*Bocconi University: new campus designed by japanese studio SANAA*








Milan change and collects little gems of architecture: the works of internationally renowned architects. The Japanese SANAA design the new campus of business school in Milan. Between Via Castelbarco and Parco Ravizza: four buildings for Bocconi University, a tower dormitory for students and visiting professors, and a sports and leisure center with lap pool, volleyball and basketball areas, a running track and a fitness center. In addition 21,500 square meters of green areas. The cloisters of Università Cattolica, Università Statale and Accademia di Brera, inspired the Japanese designers who have designed a series of landscaped courtyards bordered by the buildings themselves or covered shelters. The spaces are all in relation to each other, independent and always in communication.


----------



## IThomas

*Green revolution in the city center: stop traffic in Piazza Castello*
milano.repubblica.it








"From May,1 2014, Piazza Castello will be closed to the traffic and becomes more pedestrian" - it was announced by Mayor Giuliano Pisapia, who added - "Priorities for Milan now are mobility and livability, we're doing everything possible to achieve the goals". The largest element of novelty, exactly one year before the start of Expo 2015, will be the new pedestrian pavement of the square. It's a project that will make the city very nice and more attractive for the Milanese people and tourists."​


----------



## IThomas

*Pedestrianization like New York City*
ilsole24ore.it

The closure to vehicular traffic will involve Piazza Castello, between Quintino Sella and Minghetti, and will remain open to traffic on the other service road, not to create inconvenience to residents. "The model is the low-cost pedestrianization of Bloomberg in New York City. We've 110 days to achieve it". Moreover, it was appealed to the world of design and creativity "to create new street furniture and new ways of socializing".







​


----------



## IThomas

Some old render...



















here a bonus pic

galfa tower (soon under redevelopment) and diamante tower (that change colour in different nights...red, blue, rainbow...)


----------



## Jasper90

^^
The building in the picture is not Galfa Tower, it's UTC Tower (Uffici Tecnici Comunali, city district's technical offices). It should receive 60 million euro to be renovated soon, as the building is in terrible condition.

Look at this unembeddable picture: http://flic.kr/p/9tAQX6

South façade:


Uffici tecnici comunali di pal68, su Flickr

North façade: 


Via Gioia - Milano (1) di davidesoft, su Flickr

Galfa is this beautiful 1956-59 modernist skyscraper next to the train station. It has been vacant since 2001, and it was even squatted for 10 days last year! There are plans for renovation: I think/hope they're gonna preserve its amazing design.


Melchiorre Bega, Torre Galfa, 1956-59, via Fara 41, Centro direzionale di Milano di Scott Budzynski, su Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^The cladding looks sleek but worn out. I hoped they would redo the cladding in the same design but with nigh quality materials, but I don't think that's the case.

As for the first building, it really is in terrible shape. Maybe they can still retain the grid texture when it's renovated.


----------



## IThomas

Jasper90 said:


> building in the picture is not Galfa Tower, it's UTC Tower (Uffici Tecnici Comunali, city district's technical offices)


Yeah I wrong...I'm sorry 

Anyway...here a bonus pic  UniCredit Tower


Torre Unicredit di giambattistascorpaniti, su Flickr​
And here update about residential Giax Tower (90 m, 25 floors)


----------



## IThomas

image di dox 74, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

*Giax Tower * updates

January 11


P1230008, su Flickr


P1230001, su Flickr


P1230009, su Flickr

il 25/1/14


P1230036, su Flickr


P1230045, su Flickr


P1230048, su Flickr


P1230049, su Flickr


P1230047, su Flickr

February 2


P1230069, su Flickr


P1230071, su Flickr


P1230074, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

*New stadium, race flash: AC Milan and Inter thirty days to say yes*

The new facility will accommodate not only football matches but also other sports and, not least, live performances, from concerts. The time for talking is over. Anyone who is interested to build a stadium in the Expo area once closed the event in 2015, you have 30 days , starting from February 13, to come forward. Yes, Arexpo, the company formed by the Region and the City just to buy the land where rise the pavilions of the World Expo in Milan, decided to open the competition for the new facility on 13 (or no later than the 14th) of the month in progress. On that day, to be exact, will be published in the Official Gazette, "a public notice for the submission of expression of interest to the construction of a sports complex including a football stadium on the multifunctional European model within the Expo site."

The new structure will accommodate not only football matches but also other sports and, not least, live performances, from concerts . It is called otherwise, the idea of multi-functional stadium, ready to give vent to the music also, dear Mayor Giuliano Pisapia, who has never hidden his appreciation for this option. On the need for the second life of the Expo site trovassero space also sports other than football has instead pushed the governor Roberto Maroni. A Citadel Sports all concentrated in one plant that is being outlined in the public notice. The certainty is the willingness to up the tempo. As I said, anyone who aspires to build the stadium will have 30 days to respond. And that's not all. Arexpo The notice will show the public that he had already received the interest of AC Milan and analysis is underway on the draft submitted by the Rossoneri. An act, of course. But also a strategy to ensure that the same face Milan understand whether or not it intends to go through with it. In recent days, emissaries of the club of Silvio Berlusconi have in fact carried out an inspection on the areas of Sesto San Giovanni Falck to see if the redevelopment project weblog Citta della Salute can find space, just like on the Expo areas, even a stadium. If it is true that Milan has submitted to Arexpo the project in record time, it is also true that the company has asked for time to consider alternatives. That time, however, is becoming less wide, at least for the region and for the city. Even here the choice to speed and to keep alive the warning only 30 days. The other recipient of the message is Inter. The interest of the Inter president, the Indonesian magnate Erick Thohir, for the construction of a stadium owned seems to have waned over the weeks. Also need clarity from the front Bausch. The race will be open to everyone, but at the moment you do not see other possible investors on the horizon. The area where the stadium will be realized, will then have to be sold: private plant on private land. A delicate step, this. Like the one on the harmonization of the sports with the other projects of conversion of the Expo.

*Milano Linate Airport*
After the agreements between Etihad Airways and Alitalia, billionaires sheikhs have decided to strengthen Milano Linate Airport. 
Perhaps a restructuring will follow soon. News coming up.​


----------



## PortoNuts

IThomas said:


> *Giax Tower * updates


Very good. :cheers:


----------



## Alieno

*Expo 2015 - Monaco Pavilion*






























http://www.pinterest.com/Expo2015Milano/monacopavilion-expo2015/


----------



## Jasper90

This is very nice, I like it  are those some real cargo containers? It's a very original idea


----------



## PortoNuts

That's very cool.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jasper90 said:


> This is very nice, I like it  are those some real cargo containers? It's a very original idea


Seriously? I see projects using cargo containers all the time. I'm almost sick of it.


----------



## Jasper90

ThatOneGuy said:


> Seriously? I see projects using cargo containers all the time. I'm almost sick of it.


It's the first time I see a pavillon made from adapted cargo containers, for real  but I believe you if you say it's common!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There's lots of houses like this^^
http://assets.dornob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/container-home-floating-pillars.jpg

http://media.techeblog.com/images/shipping_container_homes.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jaXzmKHXB...+Shiiping+Container+Student+Housing++(2).jpeg


----------



## Jasper90

ThatOneGuy said:


> There's lots of houses like this^^
> http://assets.dornob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/container-home-floating-pillars.jpg
> 
> http://media.techeblog.com/images/shipping_container_homes.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jaXzmKHXB...+Shiiping+Container+Student+Housing++(2).jpeg


They look nice  but I see it can become boring, over the time.


----------



## IThomas

*CityLife District Residences*

Zaha Hadid









Daniel Libeskind


----------



## IThomas

Some new pics from *Porta Nuova Business District*


----------



## IThomas

Other pics 


Garibaldi Varesine di ste3371, su Flickr


Garibaldi Varesine di ste3371, su Flickr


Garibaldi Varesine di ste3371, su Flickr


Garibaldi Varesine di ste3371, su Flickr


Garibaldi Varesine di ste3371, su Flickr


Skyline meneghina. Ancora. di GiorgioV12, su Flickr​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

:master:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Maybe one day Vertical Forest will look like this building in Barcelona:


----------



## IThomas

ThatOneGuy said:


> Maybe one day Vertical Forest will look like this building in Barcelona


In Bosco Verticale there is a very garden into every terrace... then it will be curious the change of colour in every season...i think especially yellow/red/brown during autumn 










Cost of apartments 7.500-13.000 euro/sqm and have a great sustainability with luxury design


----------



## IThomas

other renders


----------



## eurico

^^ excellent design... with those beautiful terraces I wonder how much it cost for the maintanance fee....


----------



## IThomas

I don't know mate...surely will be a best place with a strong sustainability...this is one of the reason which great businesses choose to put here its headquarters. to give you an example, in the new building near vertical forest towers there will be Google headquarter


----------



## Jasper90

eurico said:


> ^^ excellent design... with those beautiful terraces I wonder how much it cost for the maintanance fee....


It'll probably be very high, but they're luxury residences so they'll have little problem with paying :lol:


----------



## IThomas

Bonus pic  roof of Diamond Tower (Porta Nuova Business District)


----------



## IThomas

Updates
*Vertical Forest (residential towers)*
works will be completed in few time 



































urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas

Updtes from The Dock, in Navigli. In particular, the structure for the covered market.



































urbanfile.org​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice! I like the Italy colours on the Diamantone tower


----------



## IThomas

*Part of Porta Nuova, new constructions and redevelopment of old buildings soon*









*Gae Aulenti Square in Porta Nuova*


----------



## IThomas

New pics 

*Vertical Forest Towers*









*Giax Tower*


----------



## IThomas

New cladding for a building in Via Filzi, Porta Nuova Business District

*Before*









*After*


















urbanfile.org​


----------



## Ampelio

^^Amazing Milan has been developing to the right direction ...what a great world class city kay:

I plan to visit this city during Expo 2015 next year


----------



## IThomas

Lombardy Region Tower


----------



## PortoNuts

Very fond of the Vertical Forest. Great developments for Milan. kay:


----------



## IThomas

*Building in Viale Certosa 144*
_Architects: Goring&straja Studio_








The project is a closed and compact block, with apartments, offices and shops. It's characterized by an extensive use of glass and aluminum, concrete structures, and wood screening systems, which is a natural component of great importance. The entire volume of ground floor has a glass system (to creating a sort of transparent base); in south and west walls there is a brise soleil system of bamboo. 








The terrace is located at the junction between two buildings of the complex, as well as providing a perspective of great impact, creating a mix of volumes, making the facade an interesting sculptural element. The inner courtyard is proposed as a connecting element between the various bodies and the outside, appearing to pass through the entrance of Viale Certosa. The project, based on principles of sustainability, wellness indoor and reduction of environmental impact, aspires to LEED Gold Core & Shell certification.
















​


----------



## IThomas

Pics from new Portello District and its park


----------



## meteoforumitalia

pics by Gusme

Porta Nuova district (old and recent pics):



















1









2









3



















































































































































CityLife new Cluster coming U/C with Porta Nuova district on the background:


----------



## IThomas

New automatic metro line MM5: while construction continues, will be inaugurated two new stations: "Isola" and "Garibaldi FS" (located in Porta Nuova Business District). On March 1st, from 9pm, Piazza Gae Aulenti will host a dj-set and Unicredit Tower spire will glow purple.

MM5 (purple line) = 12,6 km - 19 stations


----------



## FMIII

Milano is clearly moving in the right direction and Vertical forests is an amazing projects.


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific. :cheers2:


----------



## IThomas

Updates from Solea Tower :cheers:






















































































































































































































































































_by Luchimi_


----------



## IThomas

A view from Niguarda


----------



## IThomas

New pics just for you, from our Milan!


----------



## IThomas

works started...a little cultural centre 

















urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas

*Five sustainable schools will be built. Investments for 52 million euros.*

Milan continues to pursue its path to becoming a best smart city. And to do it, the city government will be strengthened by 5 new schools (52 mln euro investments): two elementary schools in Via Viscontini and Via Brocchi, a middle school on Via Strozzi, and two schools for children in Via Martinelli and Via Rimini. After demolition and reclamation of the areas, schools (which are part of a larger development plan) will be built with the most advanced and innovative technologies provided by the bio-architecture: as optimal acoustics of the interior, a decrease in energy consumption with the reduction of CO2 emissions into the atmosphere, solar panels for the production of energy, natural light through the use of solar chimneys.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan as a large yard*

Construction works and excitement. Italians are happy to host Expo 2015 from May 1 to October 31, and Milan to do it is a open large yard under the sky. Numerous public and private companies (including Telecom Italia, Terna and ATM) to work, miles of underground cables and pipes. Will be renovated water and sewage networks, electricity and gas grids, district heating, a new tram network, and so on. Great attention, in recent weeks, to break down architectural barriers for handicap people. City goal is attract more foreign investments after the event.


----------



## IThomas

How the Galleria looks like, after first restoration works. Original colours are back. :cheers: 

















_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas

A new one for you :cheers: Diamond Tower from Via Galilei


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## IThomas

*A large mosque will be built in Milan *

A new modern building with dome, minaret, prayer spaces and public spaces such as: library, hammam, auditorium, restaurant and four areas for meetings.

Anyway bad renders


----------



## IThomas

To me this is a technical test  Few weeks ago in Porta Nuova Business District, was installed a wheel of 18 meters. According to rumors, Mirabilandia's owners (an amusement park in Emilia Romagna region) will build a huge ferris wheel (London Eye style) in the city. I hope it will be built in Sempione Park. A good place to enjoy a 360° view :cheers:

Meanwhile here some pics about the little wheel


----------



## Jasper90

IThomas said:


> *A large mosque will be built in Milan *
> 
> A new modern building with dome, minaret, prayer spaces and public spaces such as: library, hammam, auditorium, restaurant and four areas for meetings.
> 
> Anyway bad renders
> 
> ​


Wow, this was much awaited!!!!

By the way, where did you find those renderings? I'd like to know more about the Mosque, especially about the location and if the renderings are final.


----------



## IThomas

^^
I don't know if those are the final ones...btw on Corriere. About construction area, maybe where was located the Palasharp


----------



## Chriabous

Looking good


----------



## IThomas

From Palazzo Lombardia Tower :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

Milan will have another fantastic place. The Pavilion 3, will host music live shows, exhibitions, literature cafes, restaurant, and so on. 
Former Pavilion 3, now is Palazzo delle Scintille, and is located in CityLife district, near Il Dritto - Allianz Tower. 

an old pic










a new one


----------



## IThomas

Why CityLife can be a "contemporary treasure" for tourists.









Il Curvo design is changed​
Many years are passed since Milan won on Izmir, to host the Universal Exposition of 2015. Since then the city has opened many yards. Milan certainly represents a mix of different cultures, and here you can find past and future, more than every other place around Italy. CityLife District will be surely one place who shows how an italian city can transform itself looking toward the XXI century, and in meantime, without forget its glorious history. 

If in past centuries, for architects and artists achieve something in Italy was a habit, for the superstars of today is a 'pride'. CityLife is the representation of an idea of a new city inside the city, which harmonizes the technological evolution with cutting-edge ideas, planning and attention to issues of environmental sustainability. And still, CityLife has the difficult task to tie itself with a city that must keep its artistic culture.

About 37 acres under redevelopment, at least 1500 trees, and three skyscrapers that will change the city's skyline. CityLife will be the new contemporary district, a few steps from the historic center. Its works began in 2007, and it represents a real green neighborhood with zero impact, in CO2 terms. The whole urban area will be pedestrianized and linked with 3 stations of Metro 5. Not only luxury housing, but also spaces for work, leisure and entertainment. CityLife will represent for tourists a place where enjoy also the shopping experience. The public park is partially opened in December 2013, and will be equipped also with bike paths linked with other green areas of the city. CityLife is one of the major projects of urban transformation in Europe today.​


----------



## IThomas

*'Library of Trees' area* 

Current situation


----------



## IThomas

*Alfa Romeo Museum could reopen*

The reopening of the historic Alfa Romeo Museum, can represent another great opportunity for Milan. "We have a great heritage, and we must do everything possible to protect and open it to fans, from every part of the world", said Michela Palestra, mayor of Arese municipality, northwest of Milan downtown. While Pietro Romano, from Rho, said "The Superintendence of Cultural Heritage must to do a step back and allow to FIAT to implement a redevelopment, create a new modern design, attractive at international level." ​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## NOMAD€

IThomas said:


> *Milan like Sydney: a monorail from Linate Airport to Rho Fair District*
> 
> People could move quickly from Linate Airport to Rho Fiera thanks to a monorail (Sydney's style), that now is under design. Project includes a fast circular link, possibly carried out with a more modern system. Starting point at Linate airport, where will be located a station of future metro line M4. First stop: Exhibition Park Novero. Second stop: Redecesio. Third stop: Westfield Milan, the magnificent mall which will be built soon and could be inside a new sports arena. The next station connects directly to the Rho Fair. An extension of the line could reach Malpensa International Airport.​


Is this for real or it's just a project?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Anyway the title clearly misleads.

The monorail won't go to Rho Fiera (about 20 km NW from Linate).
It will bring to the existing Segrate railway station (few km from Linate) where S5 suburban rail line brings up to Rho Fiera railways station

One could ask "why to mention Rho Fiera then?"
Because it's where the Expo site is


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Seems like they have finally decided to care a little about urban design.


----------



## IThomas

Expo 2015 is close and Piazza Duomo is changing: new trees (height about 3-4 meters) and a central flowerbed on different levels, characterized by grasses grown in Lombardy Region (wheat, oats, rye, barley...) and some aromatic species. It's a zero cost project, because a private sponsor will pay costs of construction and subsequent maintenance for three years.

















​


----------



## IThomas

Demolitions of old palaces. Here will be built a new Health Center


----------



## IThomas

Unicredit Tower, Porta Nuova District :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

Diamond Tower, Porta Nuova District


----------



## IThomas

Updates 'Library of Trees', Contemporary Public Park U/C in Porta Nuova District



































_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas

_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas

IThomas said:


> To you :cheers:


..


----------



## IThomas

*Palazzo Italia, EXPO 2015*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That'll be some impressive facade work if it ends up like that.^^


----------



## IThomas

Bosco Verticale, Porta Nuova District










From Portello District


----------



## IThomas

New bridge in Portello District










Il Dritto U/C


----------



## IThomas

New pics


----------



## IThomas

Updates from Portello District

















New AC Milan HQ


----------



## IThomas

Piazza Castello and Piazza under redevelopment, updates




















































urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas

Portello District, updates


























Here the masterplan


----------



## IThomas

UPDATES

Here, inside CityLife new public park, will be restored the old "Four Seasons" fountain

















Some old pics



















Some renders​


----------



## IThomas

Waiting for new works in Stephenson District... 


































urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Stravinsky

What's going on in piazza del Duomo?


----------



## IThomas

Renovation of the pavement, where there were broken tiles. 

In addition will be built two small 'forest', inside the square, with trees and different species of plants. And a special 'vegetable garden'. 
Reasons of this project: Expo 2015 and environmental sustainability theme.


----------



## Stravinsky

Last time I was in Milan (a few months ago) I also noticed some scaffolding on the left side of the Duomo, coming out right from that long pedestrianised street with plenty of Expo flags (don't remember its name).

Is that just ordinary maintenance so that everything in the square looks clean and polished by 2015?


----------



## IThomas

Stravinsky said:


> long pedestrianised street with plenty of Expo flags (don't remember its name).


Corso Vittorio Emanuele 



Stravinsky said:


> Is that just ordinary maintenance so that everything in the square looks clean and polished by 2015?


:lol: yeah, something like that


----------



## IThomas

An old building (architect Aldo Rossi) is under restoration 

















Updates of St Ambrose area, under redevelopment


----------



## ThatOneGuy

IThomas said:


> http://blog.urbanfile.org/wp-conten...e/33db493457_2014-03-29-Zona-Stephenson-5.jpg


What is the building on the right called? I like the sci-fi-y look.


----------



## IThomas

^^
Nothing of special. It is just the old home of Alleanza Assicurazioni (Allianz) 

***

Casa Milan (Building with red and black rings on the facade) in Portello District
Inauguration of AC Milan's new home: offices, official store, restaurant, museum...


----------



## TowerMaranhão

Milan builds some of the best highrises I've seen :cheers:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Y93 said:


> qui altre http://milanophotogallery.wordpress.com
> 
> e qui: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.283823861791501.1073741849.157759204397968&type=1


..


----------



## meteoforumitalia

new areas of porta Nuova opened to the pubblic yesterday:





























































































































































































































































pics by luchimi


----------



## IThomas

Part of Stephenson District


----------



## IThomas

Updates 

Porta Nuova District and its public park 'Library of Trees' area U/C












































View from Il Dritto, CityLife District

















urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas

Updates :cheers:

Trees and plants finally come to Piazza Duomo!


























Restoration works of baroque Church of St. Alexander continued...


----------



## IThomas

Also restoration works in Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II...


----------



## Jasper90

^^ This renovation is very interesting, because they've decided to bring the Galleria to its original colour, white.

It's going to look quite different from what we're used to. Just compare this picture, which shows the previous look with sand-coloured walls 


Galleria, Milan di yasushi00, su Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Good decision


----------



## IThomas

Updates


----------



## Jasper90

ThatOneGuy said:


> Good decision


I like it too, even if it makes Milan more similar to our friend-neighbour-rival Turin, which is all white!


----------



## IThomas

Under redevelopment paved areas around _Milano Centrale Station Railway_






























































​
_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Great :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas

by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas

by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas

​by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas

*More trains from Milan to Expo site*

Transport company Trenord will increase races between Milan and Rho (where is placed the Expo site) up to 10 per hour. Currently there are four trains/hour but company prepared a new plan together Lombardy Region and provides for the introduction of two new suburban lines from Rogoredo to Rho and passing through the extension of a line from the suburban Brianza which currently stops at Milan Garibaldi Station and will continue to Expo site. In addition Trenord togheter Trenitalia is studying an integrated service with high speed trains.​


----------



## IThomas

*A walk in Porta Nuova*





















































​
_urbanfile.org​_​


----------



## IThomas

_urbanfile.org​_​


----------



## IThomas

​
_urbanfile.org​_​


----------



## IThomas

_urbanfile.org​_​


----------



## IThomas

new pics


----------



## IThomas

Fresh shots


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Looking great kay:


----------



## IThomas

*The Tree of Life*








An hi-tech tree (35 meters), is set to be built in the middle of Lake Arena, near Palazzo Italia, Expo 2015 site. Design is inspired by Piazza del Campidoglio (Michelangelo) in Rome.

The Tree was originally an Italian icon but has now become an international icon for many cultures and throughout cinema. It’s the final stage of our allegory. The Tree bears the fruit of our breeding-ground, lifts it up in its foliage and spread it to the whole world as a symbol of dialogue and sharing. The Tree is also an interactive show, made of music, lights, colours and key-words, and is therefore always in transition. There is so much more I want to tell you, starting with the corners of Lake Arena, which are dedicated to schools, to sustainability and innovation projects, to women, but there’s still time for that.

more info here​


----------



## IThomas

*Spanish team won bid to design new "Childhood Pavilion" in Porta Nuova District*

Milan's city government has assigned the prize for the international competition to design the Childhood Pavilion: a place open to children, with spaces, activities and games, with particularly attention to children with disabilities. The winner is a spanish team based in Madrid, led by architect Esau Acosta Pérez, 35 years. Their project was selected from over 300 proposals from every part of the world. Located in "The Library of Trees" urban contemporay park, the pavilion is part of the transformation process of Porta Nuova Business District.

"This is a place of great importance for Milan and for all our children - said the urban planning deputy, Ada Lucia De Cesaris - a place thought to give to all our 'little people' of today and their families a better quality life through education to the game. Let us go forward with all the other major projects planned in this area: such as the new Civic Center and the conversion of Bussa overpass, which we launched for the first time on the digital platform concorrimi.it".


----------



## IThomas

*New AC Milan's HQ*


----------



## IThomas

*New residences in Portello District*


----------



## IThomas

*Gae Aulenti Square - Porta Nuova District*


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

*Galeries Lafayette is ready to open a 194,000-square-foot flagship in Westfield Milan. *

***

About Westfield Milan

The first phase of the development, covering almost 1.9 million square feet, is slated to open at the end of 2017 on a site in Segrate, 3.7 miles from central Milan and will contain about 300 stores. The second phase is to be completed in two to four years. Representing an investment of about 1.3 billion euros, or $1.7 billion at current exchange, Westfield Milan is to include a luxury village, 50 restaurants, advanced digital technology, tourist and leisure services — such as cinemas — as well as a parking lot accommodating 10,000 cars. The mall has a target market of more than 7 million consumers with a potential spending power of 4.9 billion euros, or $6.6 billion, according to Westfield. Milan has one of the highest per capita retail spends in Europe but counts few major malls. Capitalizing on this potential, Westfield Milan is expected to reach sales in excess of 1 billion euros, or $1.3 billion, comparable with both Westfield London and Westfield Stratford City in the U.K., at 1.2 billion pounds, or $1.6 billion, each.


----------



## IThomas

buildings in assago (south milan)


----------



## IThomas

*A new big Ferrari store?*

Palazzo Ricordi, the multi-storey building, after a millionaire restyling, could see Ferrari inside it.
Company seems ready to leave Piazza Liberty, to move to the location between Cathedral and Galleria. 


















Ferrari store, behind Corso Vittorio Emanuele, since 2005 welcomes fans of the "rampant red horse". 

Ferrari store in Piazza Liberty






​


----------



## IThomas

*Financial Times: "Isola: one of Milan’s best-kept secrets"*​


----------



## IThomas

*FWI Headquarters*

The project aims to restore the entire complex identity and legibility, which is currently characterized by contrasting elements. 
The introduction of a single lobby in the body down the road of redefining the hierarchies and spatial distribution of flows. 
The entrances and walkways are clearly distinguishable from the driveways and service that develop at a lower level, without interference between them. 
The new covered walkways connecting the new entrance hall allow you to connect all the buildings of the complex between them and the main service areas, 
and are characterized by a strong bridge that allows overcoming the existing barriers.


































​


----------



## Jasper90

^^ Nice project, do you have any links to an article about it? Where is it located?

BTW the description sounds like gibberish to me :lol:


----------



## mi3max

In Corsico, south-east of Milan, the building on the right is the former headquarter of Vodafone, the one on the left was already occupied by the italian headquarter of Foster Wheeler (FWI - Foster Wheeler Italiana S.p.A.).
The two buildings were originally separated, with a courtyard, now they will build a glassed box in the middle.


----------



## IThomas

*New Milan's biggest square*

Piazza Gino Valle, located in Portello District, is dedicated to an italian architect/designer.



































Here you can find also Casa AC Milan, with its official Rossoneri store, museum ...


----------



## IThomas

Part of Porta Nuova District's skyline


----------



## IThomas

*Some changes in CityLife District*

More 65,000 sqm of green will be added to CityLife's public park, with contemporary sculptures. The news was announced by the deputy mayor, Ada Lucia De Cesari. "Another significant change - said De Cesaris - is to reorganize in an innovative and modern choice, all commercial spaces already planned, which will be aggregated into the ground, with new new metro station M5 Tre Torri". In addition, in existing pavilions will be placed new complementary functions: fair-congress, services to people and businesses, entertainment and leisure, sports, culture.​


----------



## IThomas

*St Ambrose Basilica and surrounds_updates*



































_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas

_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Piazza Castello and surrounds

Dotted red line = new bike ways
Solid red line = existing bike ways


----------



## IThomas

*02 Arch won contest design for a new kindergarten in CityLife District*

Great attention to the needs of children and the environment, education and eco-sustainability. The building will use renewable energy. 1,000 sqm arranged around a central atrium. 3,000 sqm of garden. Then laboratories, a playground, a "path of the Indians," a "secret place" and a "tricycle road". A special "butterflies tree".


----------



## Highcliff

awesome city....:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Y.archbog

That building is spectacular!


----------



## IThomas

^^
the highest building at the center is SOLARIA TOWER (a luxury residential)  in previous pages, you can see some pics


----------



## IThomas

UniCredit HQ 







FS Twin Towers, Unicredit Tower, Solaria Tower


----------



## IThomas

Updates _ Metro 5












































​


----------



## IThomas

New pics from Porta Nuova district





























































​


----------



## IThomas

Toward the sky...  

UniCredit HQ









Palazzo Lombardia and its square


----------



## IThomas

The new 'Brebemi' motorway (Brescia-Bergamo-Milano) has been opened today, with 'Teem', a portion of the future outer ring road in east Milan (32 kilometers in total). The entire motorway (over 66 kilometers) has three lanes in each direction plus an emergency lane.


----------



## IThomas

*Eleven Architects to Think About the Future of Piazza Castello in Milan*

The future of Piazza Castello is central to meetings being held at Expo Gate until the end of July. The City of Milan, in partnership with the Triennale Design Museum, is involving eleven architectural firms as participants in a project to submit concrete proposals that will be further developed in September. The goal of the entire program is to make a range of hypotheses available to the City’s Administration that can open a discussion on how the piazza will be redeveloped after Universal Expo. After a first shared meeting held on July 15, each group was asked to start its project activities directly in the area, in Sala Leonardo at Expo Gate, used for the occasion as a work space. The meetings will be open from 14.30 to 20.00, to temporary users, residents, committees, citizens, for a variety of reasons interested in leaving behind a beautiful and functional structure of those urban spaces involved. 

The architectural studios who will be taking part in Sala Leonardo are Piuarch, on July 15; Matteo Fantoni, Friday, July 18, and Studio Albori, Monday, July 21. Today Attilio Stocchi takes the lead at Expo Gate. "For Piazza Castello I see a future that is independent of the Expo Gate structures - explains the architect - I do not see them as essential to the Piazza which can instead become a crucial focal point for the City of Milan." Stocchi has a project in mind that where the word "Nature" is the protagonist. "In etymological terms, Nature means "that which is about to be born" and these are the terms that express what Piazza Castello needs to be. It is a place exposed to the sun, with a huge number of people passing through it and a rich history. It can be a symbol of Milan, which is about to be born. It must be a place of reflection on the identity of the city, a place of life." Milan is changing, growing, thanks to Expo Milano 2015. "I think there is a new phase - concludes Stocchi - I am confident that the structures of the Expo, at the end of the Universal Exposition, will be retained and partially converted and reused."

Following Studio Stocchi, other guests at the Sala Leonardo include: Onsite Studio (Wednesday July 23), Park Associati (Thursday, July 24), Mazzoleni Piraino - Urbana (Friday July 25), Marco Zanuso (Monday, July 28), Guidarini & Salvadeo (Tuesday 29 July), Morpurgo De Curtis (Wednesday July 30) and Obr Open Building Research (Thursday July 31).

Construction site for the redevelopment of the fountain, starting in the next few days, will include maintenance work: its blocks and slabs of Vicenza Stone will be cleaned, its tank sealing resurfaced, and an improved filter and new lighting system will be installed. The fountain will be as good as new by October. By the end of the summer, works in progress for the new cycle path will also be completed, creating a dedicated space for getting around by bike, and ensuring safer pedestrian circulation. From September works on the cycle lane will continue on Via Legnano and Via Byron.


----------



## IThomas

Porta Nuova district, changes go on... pic taken on the pedestrian bridge in Via Melchiorre Gioia 










***

Meanwhile, Italian group Generali buys Allianz' shares and gets 100%, becoming sole owner of the whole CityLife project. 
According to rumors are confirmed HQ:
- Il Dritto ---> Allianz
- Lo Storto ---> Generali
- Il Curvo ---> TBD


----------



## IThomas

New *World Cultures Museum* should to open on September 11, 2014.


----------



## Brunarino

IThomas said:


> ​


sta foto è eccezionale

il Diamantone come il nuovo monolito di Milano


----------



## IThomas

A brief tour: How Milan is changing...many areas around the city are involved in big transformations.

Pics by Stefano Gusmeroli 

Cascina Merlata thread



























Areas between Procaccini, Niccolini and Bramante 









Piazzale Lugano (part of Scalo Farini)...another cluster could be created in next decades 









Expo 2015 site thread


















Via Principe Eugenio ... proposal project: Corallo Tower









Telecom Italia Tower redevelopment









New Building in Viale Certosa 









CityLife District Il Dritto Il CurvoLo Storto









A lake inside Bosco di Bruzzano









Stephenson District


----------



## IThomas

Some updates about examples of restoration works around the city now 

A palace in Piazza Cavour between Porta Venezia and Via Montenapoleone (Golden Quadragle fashion district)

scroll>>>


----------



## IThomas

Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II (near Cathedral)

scroll>>>


----------



## IThomas

Cathedral

scroll>>>


----------



## IThomas

Another palace in Via Manzoni (Golden Quadrangle fashion district)

scroll>>>


----------



## IThomas

*84,000 LEDs to Light Up Milan for Expo 2015*

The city of Milan is all set to host the Expo 2015, the Universal Exposition. The city is reinventing itself in preparation for the event with breath-taking skyline, new cycle paths, subways tunnels, and efficient lighting system.

The theme of the Expo, Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life, has been the main driving force behind the developments in the city. Keeping this in mind, via a tender, A2A, the service utility company that manages Milan’s electrical supply, will install 84,000 LED luminaires by February 2015 in all of Milan. AEC will light up Milan using the Italo LED street lantern which has been designed, engineered and manufactured by AEC in their state of the art facilities in Arezzo, Tuscany.

The unique optical systems and a wide range of optics enables the products to be installed in most urban applications such as residential areas, parks, squares and city centres.

Alessandro Cini, AEC CEO, said “This project represents the talent and hard work of AEC, the entire team have been instrumental in delivering this success to our business. We are proud to offer Milan a Made in Italy, energy saving LED solution. We are excited to have the eyes of the world on Milan and AEC in 2015”.


----------



## IThomas

Updates... More on *Bosco Verticale* thread


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Any news on the Centro Europeo di Ricerca Biomedica Avanzata? I can't believe that such a project that can provide such benefit to the Milanese and Italian economies is being delayed for so many years...


----------



## IThomas

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Any news on the Centro Europeo di Ricerca Biomedica Avanzata? I can't believe that such a project that can provide such benefit to the Milanese and Italian economies is being delayed for so many years...


According to reports, the scientist Roberto Veronesi said project is blocked due to a "big" problem: owner of land area property (ie Ligresti Group) is failed. I think there are even judicial problems. According to Veronesi, the whole masterplan should be reviewed in a new way because times are changed. Project should involve in a great research center with advanced technologies and about 500 european researchers. While the existing Istituto Europeo di Oncologia (European Institute of Oncology) have researchers from 21 countries. I'm sorry, but I don't know more about the news. Surely project should be a great opportunity not only for Milan or Italy, but for the whole Europe.

Here you can find previous project


----------



## IThomas




----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice banners on the Pirelli Tower!

That building is so much more special than the average person would believe, particularly those who aren't aware of its age and the plane crash it survived.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Expo 2015* and *Il Dritto*


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

*11 proposals, 1 choice: how redraw Piazza Castello*

How will be Piazza Castello in the near future? City Government will take a decision together the citizens. The ideas and proposals will be available to everyone on the Council's website, online since October, and anyone can comment, vote for the favourite project, to develop ideas on how to change the whole area.

*Morpurgo De Curtis*







*Guidarini&Salvadeo*







*Studio Albori*







*OBR*







*Park Associati*







*Attilio Stocchi*







*Urbana*







*Marco Zanuso*







*Matteo Fantoni Studio*







*Onsite Studio*







*Piuarch*


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

From UniCredit Tower :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

Palazzo Lombardia (Porta Nuova)








Zaha Hadid Luxury Residences (City Life)


----------



## IThomas

*LUXOTTICA* hq


----------



## IThomas

Piazza Gae Aulenti (Porta Nuova)


----------



## IThomas

*The Life Electric*

*The Life Electric* is the new steel sculpture, designed by archistar Daniel Libeskind, to mark a fabolous landscape.
20-metre high monument dedicated to Alessandro Volta, will be placed in the middle of the world famous Como Lake (northern metro area of Milan) within April 2015.


----------



## IThomas

*Palalido*

*Updates* Construction of the sports facility (6,000 seats) dedicated to basketball. Palalido will be the home of EA7 Olimpia Milano team.


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Jasper90

IThomas said:


> *LUXOTTICA* hq


If you're interested in seeing how it was before the renovation and recladding, here's the Streetview links:

https://www.google.it/maps/place/Vi...2!3m1!1s0x4786c6cef5676e55:0x9714cadeb4a11c7d

https://www.google.it/maps/@45.4675...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sMJLYVJFTw0S3MHUweVivKw!2e0


----------



## IThomas

See more on Expo Milan 2015 thread


----------



## Brko

IThomas thanks for your effort :bow:

Keep up the good work kay:

This thread is fantastic. I like your city very much. Milan contemporary architecture is on very high level.


----------



## IThomas

^^
You're welcome


----------



## IThomas

>>>


----------



## IThomas

*Beauty and energy savings*

Milan will be the first Italian city fully lit with 141,963 LED street lamp. An innovative choice already made ​​in other cities such as Copenhagen, Stockholm and Oslo. Greater efficiency and lighting, with 52% savings on consumption, and 31% on costs.

Milano illuminata a LED


----------



## IThomas

pics by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## bicoccagio

WOOOOOOOOOW !! go Milano go :cheers:


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Portello district *Urbanfile* report



Skymino said:


> *Il nostro giro al Portello*... Adoro quel posto...


----------



## Ampelio

wonderful ...magnifico kay:


----------



## IThomas

*Piazza Missori redevelopment*

Redevelopment works and environmental restoration of Piazza Missori are began. The project aims to restore the historical structure of the square within April 2015: will be ensured new pedestrians spaces. New pavement will be replaced with typical materials of the historical Milanese tradition. Restoration work in progress also for the iconic sculpture. The goal is also reduces private vehicles.


----------



## IThomas

Pics by luchimi​


----------



## nukey

can someone post some photos of il dritto and City Life please? Weird that there arent any...


----------



## NOMAD€

nukey said:


> can someone post some photos of il dritto and City Life please? Weird that there arent any...


International thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444643

Italian thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824012


----------



## IThomas

After Westfield and Galeries Lafayette... :banana:

*Harrods comes in Milan*
















The former HQ of European bank Unicredit, Palazzo Broggi in the historic center of Milan, is on sale by real estate manager IDea Fimit for between €350m and €450m. Around 80 investors, including sovereign funds, are in the bid, local media say. Frontrunner Qatar wants to convert it into a Harrods store.​


----------



## IThomas

Some new areas in Portello 






Walking in Piazza Gae Aulenti (Porta Nuova)





Porta Nuova is changing


----------



## IThomas

See Updates *Expo 2015*​


----------



## IThomas

*More 'facelift' for Milan*

100 million euro to redevelop some areas in the city center. From Via Sammartini to Milano Centrale Railway Station, from Piazza Scala to areas around Cathedral and Piazzale Cadorna: squares, monuments and sidewalks are under restyling. Everything will be prepared in time for the World Expo 2015.


----------



## IThomas

*Last updates from Expo site*


----------



## IThomas

*The 'road' between CityLife and Portello*

The area between CityLife (Il Dritto, Lo Storto, Il Curvo) and Portello will be renewed. 
Some options are taken in consideration, to redraw the whole area within 2018: big hotel, sports facility, culture/entertainment spaces or leisure. 
Construction works start in 2016.








From Portello to CityLife


----------



## IThomas

*"Milanosesto, big project for Italy and Europe"*​


----------



## IThomas

See *UniCredit Pavilion* project and updates. And last reportages about *Il Dritto*. :cheers:​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Tangenziale Est Esterna di Milano*


----------



## IThomas

Last updates *Il Dritto* :banana: see more *here*








While *here* updates about *Feltrinelli Porta Volta*​


----------



## IThomas

Portello


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very nice!


----------



## IThomas

*Piazza Oberdan redevelopment*

Redevelopment works start within November 2014.


----------



## IThomas

SEE MORE *HERE*​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

*Bosco Verticale by Stefano Boeri greens Milan's skyline*








Stefano boeri‘s ‘Bosco Verticale’ has opened its doors to residents, five years after construction started in milan’s emerging porta nuova district. The project, which translates in english as ‘vertical forest’, comprises two landscaped towers that between them contain 113 apartments offering expansive views across the city.

The design is characterized by its integrated vegetation comprising over 1,000 different species of trees, shrubs and plants. In total, the scheme contains 780 planted trees, seeking to increase the site’s biodiversity, which may have been adversely affected during the project’s construction.








The taller of the two towers climbs to a total height of 112 meters, with staggered concrete balconies protruding from each of the scheme’s façades. Each individual dwelling features a private garden which protects interior living space from acoustic pollution, dust particles, harsh winds and direct sunlight. At roof level, photovoltaic panels contribute to the self-sufficiency of the complex, while greywater from the building is filtered and reused to irrigate the site’s extensive flora.

Additionally, as part of the area’s regeneration, main roads and parking facilities have been placed underground, making room for a 160,000 square meter pedestrianized cycling area that incorporates greenery, public squares and bridges.








The scheme has been conceived as a botanical and architectural experiment, aiming to reduce energy consumption thanks to the leaves that filter sunlight and the consequential microclimate created on each terrace.

‘I think this is a prototype of a possible way to extend the natural sphere in a hyperdense urban context‘, stefano boeri told designboom at the project’s opening. ‘This is a not a unique way to implement biodiversity in an urban environment, but it is for sure one of the most environmental ways. So let’s see together what will happen.

‘Bosco Verticale is a new concept of skyscraper, where trees and people live side by side. It is the first example in the world of a tower block which enriches the biodiversity of the flora and fauna of the city that houses it. We are continuously asked by research centers from all over the world to follow what will happen. I think that every year we could have a moment of thought and discussion about the results – month by month, year by year.‘

SEE *MORE*​


----------



## IThomas

*The revolutionary Italian idea: the biodynamic cement that 'eat' the smog*



































Biodynamic cement is the innovative solution developed by Italcementi Group for the construction of Palazzo Italia, the Italian Pavilion at Expo 2015.

The architectural design, by Nemesi & Partners, envisages the construction of a complex structure whose exterior and some interior spaces recall the shapes of branches in a thick forest. The entire outdoor surface and part of the interiors will consist of i.active BIODYNAMIC cement panels, obtained using Styl-Comp technology from the new material developed at i.lab, the heart of Italcementi's research and innovation.

The product's name is a summary of its innovative characteristics. The “bio” component is given by the product's photocatalytic properties, originating from the active principle TX Active, patented by Italcementi. In direct sunlight, the active principle contained in the material “captures” certain pollutants present in the air and converts them into inert salts, helping to purify the atmosphere from smog. Additionally, the mortar is made from 80% recycled aggregates, part of which consist of scraps from the cutting of Carrara marble, and therefore provide a superior brilliance compared to traditional white cements. The “dynamic” component is a specific characteristic of the new material, whose particular fluidity allows the creation of complex shapes like those found in the Palazzo Italia panels. Thanks to its high workability, i.active BIODYNAMIC is able to penetrate in the frameworks, designed one by one and manufactured by Styl-Comp, and form the final design of the panel, ensuring an extraordinary surface quality.

«The 2015 Universal Exposition is a great opportunity for a general relaunch of Italy; it will be an occasion for our Country to showcase its excellence in a vast array of fields, from manufacturing to technology and science" said Diana Bracco, President of Expo 2015 and Commissioner for the Italian Pavilion. "Our Pavilion, inspired by the Vivaio Italia (Tree Nursery Italy) and Albero della Vita (Tree of Life) concept by Marco Balich, will be a window on the past, the present and the future of Italy. Innovation will be one of the key drivers of the Milan Expo. We want the Italian Pavilion to be an opportunity to showcase the innovation capabilities of our companies and to promote the development of sustainable products and eco-compatible technologies. An emblematic example of this will be Palazzo Italia, conceived as a landscape-like architecture where the building, through its structure and volume, takes on the appearance of a tree/forest into which visitors can plunge for a thrilling experience. The realization of this architectural narrative, designed by Nemesi & Partners in collaboration with Proger, BMS Progetti and Livio De Santoli, will be entrusted to Italian companies, like Italcementi, capable of meeting this challenge." As Diana Bracco remarked, "As home of the hosting country, Palazzo Italia will be the heart of the entire exhibition site, and the whiteness of its biodynamic cement branches will remain in the future as the icon of the 2015 Universal Exposition».


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Il Dritto


----------



## IThomas

Inside Torre Diamante


----------



## IThomas

Torre Garibaldi, Bosco Verticale and Palazzo Lombardia


----------



## IThomas

UniCredit Tower and surrounds


----------



## IThomas

View from Palazzo Lombardia


----------



## IThomas

*Bosco Verticale* (Porta Nuova district)


----------



## IThomas

*Portali di Expo*
Design: Daniel Libeskind in collaboration with Siemens.
Giant technological-interactive sculptures will be placed in Piazza Italia (Expo 2015 site).


----------



## IThomas

New developments around Milan...

*Pomaseiuno* (11 floors)


----------



## IThomas

*Portello*












































​pics by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas

Taken from a builiding near Zara metro station, this pic show part of Porta Nuova district.


----------



## IThomas

*10 Projects We’re Following in 2015* according to Azure Magazine



> 10 *Expo Milano 2015* by various firms
> This international showcase devoted to the future of food, running from May 1st to October 31st, will feature 130 wildly inventive pavilions from 144 countries, each trying to outdo the next in both pomp and environmental sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of them disguise function with highly sculptural elements, such as the Islands, Sea and Food pavilion, featuring a bamboo canopy designed by Atelier2, that represents a dozen ocean nations including Barbados, Madagascar and Suriname.
> 
> The Children’s Park, designed by Reggio Children, will provide youngsters with a place for games and learning in a ring-shaped activity area surrounding a mirrored sculpture and topped by a hyperboloidal lattice.


----------



## IThomas

*Blackstone bought iconic former Post Office building*








The US giant Blackstone has purchased the former Post Office building in Piazza Cordusio, in Milan historical center. Thanks to this operation, Blackstone has exceeded 2.5 billion euro of real estate assets held in Italy. It's likely that Blackstone will choose to convert the buildimg into a retail space destined to a single brand.​


----------



## IThomas

*A new look for Milano Centrale station railway *

Milano Centrale is Italy’s second largest station in terms of size and traffic volume (320,000 people a day; 120 mln people per year). It is an impressive site, with an imposing and majestic architecture. Today the station represents a key hub for city services and Milan’s shopping areas (30,000 sqm dedicated to shopping and 5,000 sqm to restaurants, while 2,600 sqm to culture), as well as the main junction for High Speed rail and links with the rest of Europe.

According to plans, the new look for Milano Centrale station railway will be completed in time for Expo 2015 (May-October). An important restyling redesign the Galleria delle Carrozze (trains gallery) and more security will be guaranteed in the access area to the tracks. The project provides also to add a massive glass box (to host stores of prestigious fashion brands and restaurants).








​


----------



## IThomas

*The story of Italy at Expo 2015*

Expo 2015 asks key questions about life on our planet: how can we use available resources to feed a growing world population in a balanced and sustainable way? Italy will contribute with its youngest, most vital forces, the sons and daughters of an expertise that dates back thousands of years, of a culture that has made our country a perennial world leader in the food and sustainability sectors. The metaphor chosen to portray Italy at EXPO 2015 is the plant nursery: living space, mother earth, a place where expert hands nurse and protect the “seeds” of our future. The entire Pavilion is a great allegorical journey whose main metaphor is the Tree of Life. The seeds, the finest Italian products showcased at the Cardo and Palazzo Italia, the tree’s roots sinking into the Pavilion’s vibrant topsoil, and finally the tree itself, whose leafy branches “give back” our finest fruit to EXPO and the entire world. 

PALAZZO ITALIA: “THE HOME OF ITALIAN IDENTITY”








Ground floor
On the ground floor, Italian contemporary art greets the visitors and provides food for thought. Art embodies the relationship between humans, food, and the land, through the work of a young, successful Italian artist. It is an icon and a metaphor to prepare the visitor for the best way to enjoy the contents of Palazzo Italia: stirring, symbolic, and memorable. The ground floor is also where Expo and the rest of Italy are linked together. Monitors with live video and audio feeds from three of Italy’s best-known markets - La Vucciria in Palermo, Rialto in Venice, and Campo de’ Fiori in Rome – create a bridge both real and metaphorical between the Pavilion and the country as a whole. Neighbourhood markets are a space where Italy’s outstanding food products can gain visibility, but they are also places of exchange and human contact, where for centuries the local community has gathered around food to share experiences and knowledge and to strengthen social and economic bonds. They are dynamic, vibrant, and ever-changing spaces, veritable “energy hubs”. They are powerful symbols that embody the concept of “feeding the planet, energy for life”.

1st floor 
*The power of “savoir-faire”*
“Savoir-faire” is that peculiarly human ability to change the landscape in a loving and sustainable manner in order to make it productive. A series of sculptures depicting men and women make up a sort of “tableau vivant”: sounds and images are projected onto the figures and bring the sculptures to life, telling tales of ingenuity, creativity, and the ability to “get things done”.

2nd floor
*“The power of beauty – energy for life”*
The itinerary begins with an awareness-raising experience: the distress chamber and the news wall (newscasts from around the world recounting environmental emergencies) induce psycho-physical stress and bluntly invite us to ponder the state of our planet. The first part of the visitors’ itinerary serves to emphasize the emotional impact of the halls dedicated to the “Power of beauty”. The beauty of landscapes and architecture as the vital, propulsive energy of the human soul. A journey through bird’s eye and ultra-wide-angle views of Italian natural and architectural landscapes (both interiors and exteriors), and a feast for the eyes that will produce a rush of pleasure in all visitors. The “Beauty, energy for life” itinerary ends with a provocation...

*“The world without Italy”*
Through a large relief map of a Mediterranean where the Italian boot is missing, the installation invites visitors to ponder what the world would be like without Italy. This narrative artifice aims to encourage visitors to think about Italy’s role, which they are further stimulated to do through a series of interviews with globally-renowned cultural and academic leaders.

*Experiencing the market with all our senses*
The second floor ends with a “journey in the dark”, a “sightless” itinerary to experience markets with our other four senses. At the end of the “sightless” itinerary, designed in collaboration with the Milan Institute for the Blind, visitors will re-gain their sight to admire Renato Gattuso’s La Vuccirìa, a painting that is both the inspiration for and a symbol of the journey they have just completed.

3rd floor
*“The power of the future”*
“Future seeding”: Italian biodiversity. This is where Italian regions and other territories will plant a native seed to create a garden of Italy’s biodiversity. Behind each seed is a story that blends ancient culture and modern knowledge.

*“The power of limits”*
The human ability to overcome bounds and constraints imposed by circumstances beyond our control. Limits as an opportunity to bring human creativity and ingenuity to bear. The stories, which follow a hero (protagonist) / anti-hero (limit) template, are told through holograms, objects, and short video clips. The dominating presence of a replica of the Tree of Life at the centre of the room, its leafy branches touching the protagonists of the stories, symbolizes the metaphor at the heart of the entire Pavilion itinerary, and completes the Italian answer to the questions posed by EXPO 2015.

THE CARDO​
The Cardo is a paved avenue, 35 meters wide and 325 meters long, that will host a multitude of exhibitive and institutional activities showcasing Italy’s variety and wealth, and the many identities of its regions, landscapes, cultures, and products, including the producers and areas of origin of the cornerstones of the Mediterranean diet.

Buildings interspersed with squares create a series of filled and empty spaces that make for a harmonious, lively, and interesting ensemble. Along its perimeter and at its centre is a three-dimensional re-interpretation of the Grand Tour, a fundamental step in the education of European intellectuals in centuries past.

Our interpretation of the journey through the Pavilion takes form through a helicoidal installation that traverses the entire Cardo and unites its various buildings: a monumental yet light structure brought to life by a dedicated app that will interact with visitors and guide them along the journey. The itinerary along the Cardo will also feature six stations designed by Dante Ferretti: six mosaics, each with the iconic ingredients of an Italian recipe. At the end of the journey awaits a traditional Italian dish, deconstructed and re-interpreted by one of the masters of Italian cinema. The Cardo will also feature an enormous and highly striking statue depicting a human mouth: it foreshadows the theme of the “food of our wishes”, a concept chosen to delve into the relationship between food, nutrition, health, and well-being. This installation/itinerary was designed by the Museum of Science and Technology in Milan in collaboration with Confindustria.

THE TREE OF LIFE








The journey through the Italian Plant Nursery, which immerses the visitor in the roots and topsoil of Italian excellence, concludes with a vertical, symbolic gesture: the Tree of Life.

Placed at the centre of the lake, the tree is both a global and Italian icon: it is present in many cultures and in contemporary film imagery and it is inspired by the floor of Piazza del Campidoglio as designed by Michelangelo.

113517386​
This iconic structure is deeply rooted in the Pavilion’s fertile soil, and symbolically offers its seeds and fruit to Italy and the entire world. This interactive, steel-and-wood structure, 35 m (115 ft) high, lights up as the hours go by in a riot of colours, and will become the home for many of the events in the Pavilion’s extensive schedule.


----------



## IThomas

*Expo Milano 2015 is the first Universal Exposition with a Certification for Sustainability*

Expo 2015 has obtained the certification of conformity to the international standard ISO 20121: 2012 of the Management System for Event Sustainability. The award includes the activities of planning actions that affect the organization of the Universal Exposition. The certification was issued to the company Expo 2015 by the of third party certification entity DNV GL, a leading global provider of services for classification, certification, verification and training, DNV GL enables organizations to enhance the security and sustainability of its activities.

For Expo Milano 2015 sustainability is a central element, an underlying value for the event from its theme Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life, to its perspective of a sustainable future of the planet and society. It is the first organization of a Universal Exposition and the second major event of international importance, after the London Olympics of 2012, to have developed a formalized and recognizable system for analysis and management of sustainability issues.

"Expo Milano 2015 - said the CEO of Expo 2015 Giuseppe Sala – wants to promote an international, educational, cultural and sharing experience for all its guests and participants, promoting dialogue between the different citizens of the planet and helping to strengthen cooperation among populations. We are working to ensure that what will open in a few months will be the first Universal Exposition to use tools that can help us to better manage our environmental, social and economic issues.”

“Sustainable management of an event - added Nicola Privato , Regional Manager South Europe DNV GL - Business Assurance is a major challenge in which the Company Expo 2015 has decided to solidify in front of a global audience. The result demonstrates the commitment of all the people who have actively participated in the project, and have become the protagonists of a forward-looking and concrete approach that sees sustainability as a key point for the success of this important event."​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates* Building in Via Torino 










old pic:









now:


----------



## IThomas

Il Dritto, CityLife


----------



## IThomas

*New Civic Center* (inside 'Biblioteca degli Alberi' urban contemporary park) / Porta Nuova



































urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas

*Bussa overpass ---> 'Guardami' project* / Porta Nuova


----------



## Axelferis

i intend to go to milan expo 2015 this year


----------



## IThomas

*'Glamour' manhole covers*








Giorgio Armani, Valentino, Etro, Missoni, Moschino, Prada, Trussardi, Versace, DSquared, Iceberg, Brunello Cucinelli, Hogan, Alberta Ferretti, Salvatore Ferragamo, Emilio Pucci, Ermenegildo Zegna, Giuseppe Zanotti, Just Cavalli, Larusmiani, Laura Biagiotti, Costume National, 10 Corso Como: they will design new manhole covers located between Via Montenapoleone and Via Sant'Andrea (Golden Quadragle Fashion District). The whole exhibition project is called 'Sopra il sotto – Tombini art raccontano la città cablata' (from February 24, 2015 to January 2016).​


----------



## IThomas

Not only *Prada* (thread)... 

*Giorgio Armani invests 50 mln euro for his new museum in Milan*

A new space dedicated to showcasing and appreciating design, art and fashion is being created in Milan. The project consists of a collaboration among public and private sectors, with the Palazzo Marino and design company Giorgio Armani working together for a common goal: to promote the cultural heritage of fashion and design.

Armani has invested 50 million euro in the reconstruction and expansion of the ex-Nestlé property on Milan’s via Bergognone, which stands alongside theatre, Teatro Armani. The project designed by Japanese architect Tadao Ando, also involved the remodelling of two more properties on this street, which are destined to become the new central Armani office.

“Milan is the city I chose to live and work in," Giorgio Armani commented, "and it played the role of a stern and loyal teacher. I always believed that my work would have been different in another city, and that it most probably wouldn’t have been so strongly Italian, and at the same time international. For this reason I decided to display for my city the fruits of my labor, which include not only clothing, but also a sense of the material and experience. I thought this would be interesting for everyone, but particularly so for the younger generation that is moving in on the world of fashion and design. In this way they may find inspiration that will give life to the new ideas and businesses of the future.”

The new space will house the permanent collections of clothing, drawings and images created by the stylist. It will also host temporary art exhibitions that tie in with fashion, design and creativity, while maintaining a focus on new generations of stylists and designers.

There are also plans for the future that will involve spaces for research and studies of the history and techniques of fashion. These will include classrooms, a library and a conference hall, along with multiple areas designated for events and meetings that will offer services not only to the borough, but also the city. The collaboration of the municipality on the project will in turn provide benefits for residents, in particular to students of all ages, and visitors over 65.​


----------



## IThomas

*'Make your mark in Milan': the competition to redesign part of Portello district*

The competition aims to get the city, especially its younger and more innovative people, involved in the redevelopment of a significant part of the historical Fiera di Milano exhibition complex. The intent is to receive stimulating proposals, innovative ideas and iconic material that can be used as an “image product” for the initiative and accompany the redevelopment project from the expressions of interest to project completion.








The participants shall interpret the theme of the redevelopment of Pavilion 1-2 at Portello dedicating all their creative and artistic talent to a concept and a suggestion that interpret the key words of the regeneration project: innovation, in terms of functional contents, new materials and technologies, energy approach, architectural vision; inclusion, that is the power of engaging the city and its citizens in the proposed activities, integration of new uses with the surrounding urban context and focus on environmental issues and slow mobility; centrality, intended as being the ability to integrate the parts of the urban system in an organic complex that can become both a new center of attraction and at the same time an icon for the surroundings and the city The result of the competition will be a harmonious interpretation of the three key words above, which shall inspire the regeneration project.​


----------



## IThomas

MiCo Milan Congress Center


----------



## IThomas

View on part of Porta Nuova


----------



## IThomas

Insurance group *Unipol Sai* is planning a new headquarter in Porta Nuova district. A new tower shoud be located between UniCredit tower and Solaria tower. 
More news coming soon :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

UniCredit Tower and Piazza Gae Aulenti, Porta Nuova District









Palazzo Lombardia, Porta Nuova









Piazza Cordusio


----------



## el palmesano

^^ awsome!


----------



## IThomas

Porta Nuova


----------



## Axelferis

Thank you !


----------



## NOMAD€

Axelferis said:


> Thank you !


You're welcome! 
If you need help to find and to get to these places just pop into the Italian forum and ask me/us.

Edit: It's Collina DEI (not DIE) ciliegi.


----------



## IThomas

*Porta Vittoria*

* Residences
* Office + Retail spaces
* 4,000 sqm Fitness Center
* 5 star Hotel (250 rooms + congress centre + spa)


----------



## IThomas

Design: Arassociati Architects

*Hotel Porta Volta*










*Residences Via Varese*


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Via Torino*









pic Jasper90​


----------



## IThomas

*Residences Porta Volta*










*Residences Via Piranesi*


----------



## yorkz80

Milan City Council want to demolish nuisance building, and replace it with another skyscraper. They suggested a luxury hotel. More news coming soon 

The building to demolish









Any idea who the "new developer" is?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

IThomas said:


> *Residences Via Piranesi*


These ones are almost completed

November updates http://blog.urbanfile.org/2014/11/06/zona-delle-regioni-piranesi-44-aggiornamenti/


----------



## Ampelio

IThomas said:


>


^^Magnifico ...amazing views of Milan kay:


----------



## hseugut

How big is Milan historical city centre ?


----------



## tommolo

some 3 square kms the most ancient part (cerchia dei navigli) and some 10 square kms the "walled city" (the "cerchia dei bastioni") mainly built after 1800s. Anyway the many historical sights and artistical gems are alternated with modern architecture, it's not the typical italian "postcard from the past" kind of city


----------



## NOMAD€

I'd like to add that there are a lot of interesting historical places worth a visit far away from the historical city center, like mostly of the historical centers of the old Comuni are very interesting, unfortunately it's difficult to get there if you don't have a car.


----------



## tommolo

^^ S lines gets you to the most interesting of them (Monza, Pavia, Bergamo, Como...) in half an hour or so, I quite never use the car!


----------



## NOMAD€

tommolo said:


> ^^ S lines gets you to the most interesting of them (Monza, Pavia, Bergamo, Como...) in half an hour or so, I quite never use the car!


No, I mean Comuni of the Città Metropolitana not Metropolitan Area. Without a car it's quite difficult to get to (for example) Villa San Carlo Borromeo in Senago or Villa Litta in Lainate and so on.


----------



## Brunarino

IThomas said:


> [/CENTER]​


this one reminds me of Centre Pompidou :|


----------



## tommolo

NOMAD€ said:


> No, I mean Comuni of the Città Metropolitana not Metropolitan Area. Without a car it's quite difficult to get to (for example) Villa San Carlo Borromeo in Senago or Villa Litta in Lainate and so on.


oh yes of course! I see your point...the villas around milan are a must see! many are triumph of baroque!


----------



## Ampelio

The ultimate design of A.C. Milan's new stadium finally unveiled ...Forza Milan!



*source* : http://prosoccertalk.nbcsports.com/...il-stunning-plans-for-new-48000-seat-stadium/


----------



## IThomas

^^
The project is not still approved. This is just an AC Milan / Arup proposal for the redevelopment of Portello district. 

Fondazione Fiera Milano will take a decision within March 2015.

If project about new stadium will be rejected, AC Milan should consider another location to build it. And (probably) a new design will be unveiled.

Here other proposals for the redevopment of Portello district (info):
* Vitali / Stam Europe = A project about food and services for free time.
* Arcotecnica Group / Pkf Consulting = They proponed a Community Hub to host indoor and outdoor activities, cultural and artistic spaces.
* Prelios / Hub Lab = The so-called project "Magnete Milano" is inspired by Parc de la Villette (Paris, France). An interactive technological park, where citizens and tourists can find a place for education and entertainment linked to innovative sectors as 3D, robotics and innovative technologies.


----------



## IThomas

Updates on Expo Milano 2015 thread​


----------



## IThomas

*New 'Museum of the Resistance'*

Italy's Joint Conference for dialogue between the State, regions, cities and local self government authorities gave its backing Thursday to a proposal from Culture Minister Dario Franceschini to finance for a cost of 2.5 mln euro, the new Museum of the Resistance to be established in Milan, near Bosco Verticale and UniCredit Tower (Porta Nuova district).

What is the Italian Resistance? More info here


----------



## IThomas

*Navigli canals*
Milan

How Italy's financial city will change its face.

A plan to reopen Milan’s canals prepared by Milan’s Polytechnic University outlines a network stretching for 7.7 km. It’s a diagonal line that crosses the city and recreates the original routes of the canals as they were during the late 1800s (except for the Melchiorre Gioia stretch, which was closed much later, in the 1960s). The new infrastructure would not only embellish Milan with a navigable canal, but would also allow to connect the city with the Adda and Ticino rivers.

Economists Roberto Camagni and Flavio Boscacci of the Polytechnic University of Milan estimated that the project would cost €406 million. The study demonstrates that the city would gain important economic benefits from the expense, both in terms of returns coming from the construction work (jobs and productive activities), and on a broader scale.

The architects suggest that the project should take from 7 to 10 years to be completed, with periods of construction spread out over this estimated time, so as to limit the impact on public finances and on redirecting traffic.

The longest stretch (3.8 km) is that of the inner circle, which goes through some of the city’s historic sites, like Piazza Cavour. The study by the Polytechnic University foresees two possible solutions for this area, one of which calls for a small basin, that would hold a pond in the center of the square.

The time needed to sail on the canal section that goes from Cassina de’ Pomm to the Darsena is around 2 hours and 20 minutes. And another 20 minutes are required if traveling in the opposite direction (which is uphill, but overcome by a system of locks).
To avoid having to change the traffic circulation, the number of locks was increased. The project envisages a total of 10 locks: two are historic, two to be rebuilt and five newly built.

The timing for each lock mechanism varies between 7 and 10 minutes. And the functioning mechanism hasn’t changed from the historic locks, it’s the same designed centuries ago by Leonardo da Vinci.








The big environmental project will give back the historic identity of Milan. A challenge toward a more sustainable and smart city.











































Some drafts





























































*see thread*​


----------



## tommolo

That's an open call for international investors to invest in the Navigli reopening in Milan. Due to the rethinking of the whole area, there'll be a revaluation of the area that will bring one billion euros of budget surplus...anyone interested?


----------



## IThomas

*Fund for Urban Development: Milan's new plan*

The first trial of the Fund for Urban Development in collaboration with the European Investment Bank and so far adopted only in London will start in Milan. The Fund for Urban Development involves the collaboration between public and private entities to make investments in sustainable urban renewal. It is primarily aimed at “patient” capitalism, not interested in speculative or highly profitable investments, but in those profitable in the long term and of high social value.

The Fund - established by the Milan City Council in collaboration with the EIB (European Investment Bank) - is intended for the realization of renovation and conversion projects in abandoned or underused areas, social housing and energy efficiency improvements in buildings. The heart of the project is the close public-private alliance, which will be reflected in the governance of the fund. The Fund will start with a budget of €40 million, but the goal is to get to investments worth between €80 million and €100 million, said the City Councilor for the Budget Francesca Balzani, referring to the case of the London Green Fund, which has resources for £100 million.

The profits generated by the Fund will be reused to maintain the financial equilibrium of the Fund and fuel new investments. In the coming months, the City and the EIB will proceed with the mapping of the projects to be financed, finalize the structure of the Fund, and then identify the managing authority. The deputy mayor assured that within 10 or 12 months at most, the Fund should be operational.

The Municipality has already identified an initial package of projects in the city area, from the reopening of part of the Navigli (the Viarenna Basin), the rehabilitation of the former institute Marchiondi, up to the redevelopment of the Adriano district, part of the Bovisa and the Porto di Mare areas. In the future, new projects will be added. And the deputy mayor has not ruled out the possibility that the Fund may also contribute to the redevelopment of areas and properties outside the city limits.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan's former rail yards should get approval in July for conversion to parks and residences*

The former state owned railways company Ferrovie dello Stato's rail yards are now the biggest challenge for Milan in the field of real estate. The rail yards are an area of 1.2 million square meters slated to be converted to parks and private residences, explained the City of Milan's municipal councilor for urban planning Ada Lucia De Cesaris.

“Our intention has always been to make it a building zone only for a quality project, and infrastructures,” she said. “The program agreement should be ready to be signed by summer. In San Cristoforo there will be a huge park, in Scalo Farini we will have to study a plan that relates to the context and that will include a portion of moderate rental housing. Here, 50% of the area is destined for public services. After the signature, Ferrovie dello Stato will decide whether to sell part of the areas or to launch tenders.” 

As for the other projects active in the Milan area, De Cesaris said that “there are still major projects to close, such as Porta Vittoria, which remains a critical issue. Generally speaking, we can say that real estate has found the ground for recovery in this city, and many stakeholders have realized the importance of renovating existing buildings.”


----------



## IThomas

*Mia Apartments*
Milan | Zone 8

status: U/C

Located opposite to CityLife north-east side, the new residential 10-storey building -developed by Gruppo Domus Aventino and BNP Paribas Real Estate- provides for more than 100 apartments designed in line with the Italian style and the energy class A (the greatest energy class). Furniture 100% Made in Italy. 


































































































​


----------



## IThomas

*'Library of Trees' public park*
Milan | Zone 9

design: Inside Outside Studio, Jana Crepon, Carlotta Basoli, Agnieszka Zborowska, Mikel Orbegozo, Carmen Buitenhuis, Celin Baumann, Clair Arnikhof
status: U/C soon








The main idea of the competition design was to add a new type of park to the urban landscape of Milan: the Biblioteca degli Alberi, a new form of public park that exhibits a collection of different trees; a park that represents a modern version of the Botanic Garden.

The park – located between Stazione di Porta Garibaldi and Stazione Centrale – will be the beating heart between municipality and commercial offices, fashion and culture related buildings, vital public transport knots, busy streets and quiet residential areas such as the Quartiere Isola.








The surface appointed for the Biblioteca degli Alberi measures approximately 9 hectares and is divided in three zones: the largest zone lies between Via Melchiore Gioia, Via Giovanni Battista Pirelli and Via Gaetano de Castillia. The second zone is on the rooftop of the sunken parking lot between Via Melchiore Gioia and Via Tancredi. The third zone is the linear zone along Viale della Liberazione up to Piazza San Gioachimo.








The practical aims that are given for the park in the Giardini di Porta Nuova area are to CONNECT the surrounding buildings and areas with their varied characters and programs; and to SERVICE the surrounding professional and residential communities, with each their different daily routines, needs and backgrounds.








Only three simple tools to – on the one hand – resolve all technical, logistic and programmatic issues as requested; and – on the other hand – to create enough complexity for the ‘romantic’ garden effect that we envisioned. The three tools together led to a plan drawing that projected a strong yet flexible organization onto an otherwise chaotic and ever-changing environment. This concept of clarity and flexibility still proves to function up to this day. 

Linear Paths that efficiently connect the different urban areas adjacent to the park while creating internal circuits for sports and happenings such as markets, shows and exhibits. 

Irregular Fields, shaped by the web of paths, are designed as a series of ornamental and architectural gardens, meadows, lawns and small plaza’s for leisure, sports, education, meditation and cultural or commercial use. 

Circular Forests form an exhibition of different trees, planted in circular formation. Each forest consists of one particular species that, together, create organized ‘interiors’ with vegetal roofs where people can spend time or where various cultural or commercial events can take place.








There are flower- herb- and shrub gardens, playfields, picnic areas, a maze and various topiaries, bamboo gardens and a natural pond with aquatic plants, water creatures and fish; there are agricultural fields, rose- and herb gardens, a scenting cut-flower garden and a dog garden. 

Other fields are seeded with a mix of grasses and wild flowers to form ‘meadows’; or are covered with lawn – both suitable and easily transformed into fields for multiple forms of use These vegetal fields alternate with paved fields that form public squares of different size and shape. 

Here and there, a water source refreshes the visitor and, at the north-east end of the park, one of the fields unfolds to become a wide wooden stairwell that leads down to the Stazione Garibaldi.


----------



## IThomas

*Rainbow Tower*
Milan | Zone 9

status: redevelopment completed
cost: 100,000 euro (redevelopment works)

Constructed in 1964 as the water tank to serve the nearby Porta Garibaldi railway station, the Rainbow Tower - which is owned by the State Railways - was first renovated ahead of the football World Cup held in Italy in 1990. Today it has become a highly-recognisable urban beacon following its recent restyling with more than 100,000 coloured tiles.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan's new architectural spring is coming*

In recent years, the city of Milan has seen a revitalization of different areas. While important projects like CityLife are still under construction, a good news is arrived. From September 2015, Ferrovie dello Stato will implement new plans to develop new projects or sell its own dismissed areas to real estate groups.

Urban redevelopment in Milan's heart. Some numbers:
- Areas: 7
- Total area: 1,200,000 sqm / 296.52 acres
The deal provides also for the creation of new green spaces (planting about 5,000 trees), pedestrian spaces and cycle paths.
The goal is make more sustainable the city of Milan: smart, green and open to everyone.








Build free + Commercial + Public park: Farini, Porta Romana
Tertiary + Commercial + Public park: Porta Genova
Social housing + Public park: Rogoredo, Lambrate, Greco/Breda
Public park: San Cristoforo​


----------



## IThomas

*UniCredit Pavilion*
Milan | Zone 9

design: Michele De Lucchi Architects
cost: 23 mln euro
status: completed

official thread


----------



## IThomas

*The Islamic Cultural Centre*
Milan | Zone 9

design: architect Vito Redaelli
cost: 7.2 mln euro
status: approved

Located in Viale Jenner, the masterplan provides for a mix of social and cultural activities, opened to the city of Milan. The Islamic Cultural Centre will be able to foster integration between religions and cultures, different generations.

In addition to the prayer space, there are: a patio, a restaurant, a cultural centre, a library, multipurpose classrooms for children, spaces dedicated to women. On the second floor: administrative offices, the Imam apartment.
















​


----------



## IThomas

*The Milano Lampugnano Mosque*
Milan | Zone 8

design: Italo Rota architecture studio
cost: 10 mln euro
status: approved

Located in the former PalaSharp area, the masterplan provides for transparent and open spaces: a mosque with 5,000 sqm of gardens.


----------



## Axelferis

I took a spritz yesterday in navigli quarter and the place is very exciting. 
All restaurant and bars give milan an image i didn't expected about the city. Very impressing city.


----------



## tommolo

^^ You are very welcome here! Enjoy your staying!


----------



## OneVert

Axelferis you are welcome.Ask here for every kind of suggestion.


----------



## Axelferis

Thank you 
I will post my photo thread asap


----------



## IThomas

*Post Expo 2015: Transform / Recycle / Reuse*
Milan-Rho








The area is located to the N/W of Milan, one of the most dynamic and infrastructured urban regions of Italy and one of the most important in Europe, easily accessible from international airports, underground and high speed railway interchange. Arexpo S.p.A. has issued an international tender for the selection of the post-Expo project. The aim of the Masterplan is to enhance the material and intangible legacy of Expo through the re-use of the huge public investments already made here, in order to build the infrastructure system of the whole site, as a suitable context for the development of the future urban project.

The concept is to limit the resources necessary for the adaptation of the area in the post-Expo phase with a high-sustainability urban regeneration project. The Masterplan has a flexible and adaptable layout and will allow for an on-going process of comparison between the evolution of Expo.

The project seeks a high differentiation of uses and activities, giving priority to the establishment of high value-added services in spaces that vary in morphology, structure and size. This will allow the area to host a wide variety of solutions, which may make use of appropriate spaces and equipment for high quality living spaces and a provision of facilities and services in a recognizable and unique urban landscape.








A large theme park, more than just a wide green area, will be the heart of the new urban design plan, becoming the container of civic proposals for the metropolitan area and for the strengthening of the regional urban framework. This multifaceted theme park will be open to the public and will develop, as far as possible, a close alignment with the Expo them focused on culture, science, innovation, information and education.

*KEY NUMBERS*
Area involved: 1,1 mln sqm
Multi theme park area: +440,000 sqm
Buildable Surface: +479,000 sqm
Building permit and final deed: December 2016

*WHAT TO BUILD?*
Some ideas:
- University campus
- Centre for Research, Innovation & Practice 
- European Start-up Valley
- Cultural/creativity areas dedicated to young talents and students​


----------



## IThomas

*BabyLife Kindergarten*
Milan | Zone 8

design: 02 Arch > winner of the international contest
area: 4,700 sqm
status: U/C soon








The new CityLife district is an important reference for contemporary architecture of global significance and a significant architecture for Milan. The designers were asked to identify a solution consistent and integrated with respect to the placement of the building and the architectural choices and composition. 


























They had to take into special consideration: the volumes and the architecture around it (the three skyscrapers, new homes and existing ones, the convention center); the design of the public park; the system of pedestrian and cycle paths and the main roads.


----------



## IThomas

*Azzano San Paolo Retail, Hotel and Convention Center*
Azzano San Paolo | Milan metro area

design: Asymptote Architecture
status: U/C soon

















Adjacent to the Orio Al Serio International Airport there in Azzano San Paolo, Asymptote has designed a mixed-use project that comprises of a new luxury shopping center, a new 300-room hotel, two midsized office towers, a mixed-use entertainment facility and a body augmentation health clinic.

















The entire complex builds on the expansive exposure of the site from the vantage point of vehicles traveling by way of the adjacent autostrada as well as from the traffic generated by the many aircraft arriving and departing from the nearby Orio al Serio Airport.

















The design concept for this complex sets out to create a new urban landscape by utilizing and incorporating a number of volumetric components in a unique compositional arrangement comprised of both buildings and open spaces. While viewed from the air or from a passing vehicle, the surface patterns and the modulated profiles of the various buildings are seen and experienced as a complete dynamic ensemble, at once a harmonious composition as well as a collection of discrete forms. 

















This new architectural language for large-scale commercial complexes is critical to the design intention where such a place need not be simply a collection of generic boxes and containers as is usually the case in this area. At grade level this strategy translates into a substantially more integrated relationship between interior and exterior spaces offering an enhanced experience for the visitors.








http://www.ecodibergamo.it/stories/...-ad-azzanonegozi-e-un-maxi-cinema_1115071_11/
http://www.ecodibergamo.it/stories/...avviati-i-lavori-per-lampliamento_1135652_11/​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice design :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

*Scalo Milano City Style*
Locate di Triuli | Milan urban area

design: Metrogramma
status: ongoing
total area: 300,000 sqm + 4,000 parking spaces
see more info/pics > *official thread*








A new “style city” to the south of Milan will bring fashion, design and quality food and wine together in a single place. With 300 stores, *Scalo Milano*, will benefit from proximity to the city, with the S13 Passante suburban railway line making it reachable in just 20 minutes from Milan. 

















There are two planned phases for this project: the first focuses on making the two terraces of shops (with a gross leasable area of 43,000 sqm), while the second will increase the commercial space to 60,000 sqm. 

















The artistic direction and architectural design is being handled by Metrogramma Milano, an architecture and urban planning studio founded fifteen years ago by Andrea Boschetti and Alberto Francini. 


























Fashion meets functionality at Scalo Milano. In fact, the Fashion Village will occupy only three quarters of the allotted land, the rest will be dedicated to the Lifestyle Emporium and the Food Village.​


----------



## Josedc

Damn, Milan has a lot of awesome projects!


----------



## Green Hornet

IThomas well done on your work here.You are the voice of Milan.

I'll be in Milan next month for a couple of days.My 4th trip to the city although all short trips.Looking forward to seeing some of these projects.

My question is,is this level of development in Milan normal or has the city just exploded in recent years with various projects? Do you expect this level of developments to continue or slow down? Most of the projects seem to be away from the city centre area,do you expect any significant developments in the centre of Milan apart from opening up the canals?

Thanks


----------



## IThomas

During the last years, the city of Milan has seen the development of great projects (designed by different archistar). Not only skyscrapers, but other residental, commercial and cultural buildings, as well as the redevelopment of some areas of the city limits area (181 sqkm) and its urban area.

The city has also developed a new green soul: more public transports (new metro lines, more car sharing -with low CO2 emission- or bike sharing, etc), new green spaces, pedestrian areas and more. What about culture? New museums like Fondazione Prada or Armani Silos are some examples. The events are a must. The city is vibrant.

Surely it is a great moment for Milan, but it is not over. In the last days has been announced that new parks and important projects (even new skyscrapers) will be developed in dismitted areas or places like the Expo area. The city will continue to change for sure.

Another keypoint to underline is that Milan has changed its rules. At the end of the process (started in January 2015), the city will be a sort of Greater London Authority, with about 5.5 million people (considering its +2,000 sqkm urban area). Milan is one of the richest and top EU cities, as London and Paris. This administrative change will ensure new investments, as well as autonomy and more efficiency on different topics like urban planning, transports, etc.


----------



## Green Hornet

Thanks.That's very interesting.

These are interesting and exciting times for Milan.It's a shame other cities in Italy are not going through the same changes.The fact that Milan has autonomy considering how slow and corrupt things in Italy can be I hope will mean the city will fullfil it's potential.

It will be interesting to see how it develops.


----------



## IThomas

^^
Rome, Florence, Turin, Venice, Naples, Bari, Reggio Calabria, Bologna are involved in the same process 
BTW the strenght of Milan is a bit different. You come from the US? We can definite Milan as the Italian NYC :lol: Hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Green Hornet

No I don't come from the US.If I did I wouldn't even know where Milan was:nuts:

I'm from the UK.I'm half italian.Yes I understand about NY.Manhatten,Queens,Brooklyn,Long Island,The Bronx. Milan centre is Manhatten and then you have the suburbs.I think that's what you are saying.

London is the same.If you drive 30 minutes from the centre they still call it London.

So you say these other cities are going through the same process.They will have autonomy also?However I assume they do not have the same current level of development as Milan?Also do you think they have the same competent people to move those cities forward? From what I know Rome at the moment for example is a mess.Totally disorganised.

BTW do you follow Dubai? I have for a number of years for various reasons and the developments over there are staggering.


----------



## IThomas

Yeah, Milan is different because it could be considered the financial gateway of Italy, so it is more easy to have foreign investments. Speaking about Rome, the city has faced different problems in the last times: especially the ones linked to corruption affairs. But they are trying to "clean up" the situation.
Generally Italy is like a yardship: the government is changing some things, or at least they are trying to do it. For a long time Italy suffered due to the lack of great reforms, or - just to make a stupid example - new laws to make the country more competitive. BTW I'm confident. After all, Italy has seen the Renaissance era after a very bad period.

No, I don't follow Dubai developments, but I know they have great projects


----------



## Green Hornet

Keep up the good work.

I look forward to seeing Milan's progress through your post's.


----------



## tommolo

Milan is only leading the way, other italian cities will follow the way, we're back in the race, brace yourself!


----------



## Green Hornet

Has Italy ever been in the race? It's rare in Italy to see the types of modern and contemporary buildings/projects now being built in Milan. In all the times I've been to Italy I only remember old buildings,old houses etc.

It seems to me Italy is not in love with building anything.My parents bought a piece of land in southern Italy around 30 years ago and not once in that time have they had permission to build on it.


----------



## Axelferis

Desperatly Italy in modern constructions things has never been in the race.
It is now they come GREATLY in the race as new comer.
And this is so great and delighful that they bring italian design like they deserve 

In the world the "game changers" are new york , london Tokyo, Paris, dubai , hong kong.


----------



## tommolo

Of course Italy has been in the race! Italy was the only European country that built such a beautiful skyscrapers that even NY had to copy it! When? In 1958.
It's all about quality, not dubai-like massive building with massive number. The italianate modern design has always been there, now we're just spoiling the dust off our back from the last years! 
I would say that 60-70-80 and even 90 wasn't great decades, but now the challenge is how to mix the past with the new, and how to transform what we've badly built in the past decades. Many interesting results may come soon...


----------



## Green Hornet

1958? That was so long ago I don't think you can count it.


----------



## IThomas

*Foreign hotel groups interested to invest in Milan*

There's a race to open new hotels in Milan. The latest to open is the mid-priced Glam hotel facing Milan's Central Station. That area of the city is about to see a number of new arrivals, including a hotel from Melia of Spain and Israeli chain Fattal. Starwood is opening a W hotel in Brera, and there's intense speculation about a move by Asian luxury giant Shangri-la into Milan. The Tulip, Marriott, Millennium and Accor groups also have new projects in the works. 

“Investors are very interested in Italy,” said Roberto Galano, manager of international consultancy Jones Lang LaSalle. Much of the cash infusion comes from the Middle East (Qatar and Abu Dhabi). The Chinese are moving into the Italian hospitality market as well, says Galano, and there's no sign that turbulence in China's financial markets is slowing the pace. The numbers look good.

Giorgio Bianchi of R&D Hospitality said a development plan for Milan that started in 2014 will see the additional of 2,500 new hotel rooms by 2016, citing data from an analysis that will be presented at a tourism convention in Bergamo on Sept. 25-26. He noted the expansion of the B&B chain in Milan and the Moxy project by Ikea and Marriott.


----------



## Josedc

I personally enjoy the diversity of Italy, allowing each city to have it's own personality and lure. Sure, there are corruption problems, but despite that, Italy is one of the biggest economies in the World. It's scientific output is still high. Just imagine how far Italians could go if the corruption problems were solved. 

Hopefully, this will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## IThomas

*Dossier: Expo site turns in the European version of Silicon Valley, MIT*









milanopanoramica.com​
The project provides the Expo site transformation thanks to a public-private partnership, estimated to cost over one billion euro (considering only the public investment). The Italian Government, the City of Milan, the Lombardy Region, the University of Milan, Assolombarda and other private companies are interested to turn the 1.7 million sqm area in a technology hub that could be seen as the European version of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology + Silicon Valley.

A high-level university campus with classrooms, libraries, services, sports facilities for students, spaces for emerging talents and more. In addition, the project aims to brings students from the benches of the scientific faculties to the creation of new high-tech companies, start-ups (that could determine the fate of the Italian industry in the coming years). Assolombarda has reported that different multinationals have already expressed the interests to give birth in the Expo area a number of research centers and technology incubators, where young graduates can work in joint ventures between universities and business.

A new pole of the agribusiness may also be included, thanks to the help of the Italian Agriculture Ministry. Among others, the Teatro La Scala in Milan has shown interest to build new spaces for high quality music.


----------



## IThomas

*New Apple store*
Milan | Zone 1

American hi-tech company has decided to open a new Apple store in Milan historic center. It will be the 3rd official store in Milan urban area.

The project includes two iconic entrances to the store. The first, will be placed in Piazza del Liberty: it will be *very similar to the famous crystal cube on the Fifth Avenue in New York City*. This will permit to access to the giant store. The second is in the historic Cinema Apollo, close to Galleria De Cristofori. The Superintendence of Cultural Heritage asked Apple the preservation of the cinema screen, that could be used for presentations or events.​


----------



## IThomas

*New department store*
Milan | Zone 1

Multiplex Odeon, with its elegant wood paneling, soft lighting and red chairs, is just a memory. La Rinascente has bought the cinema in via Santa Radegonda for 100 mln euros. A new department store is expected to open in 2017.


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing!


----------



## IThomas

TRIBUTE VIDEO
*Milan - in the middle of the future-* 
A city in evolution


----------



## IThomas

Another proposal is 'the city of science and technology'.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I don't understand why the area should atract tourist once Expo is over

I just hope it will be a clever and useful re-use of the area, as a research center or a leisure area (two of the several proposals)


----------



## IThomas

*Philips headquarters*
Milan | Zone 9

design: Scandurra Studio, BMS Progetti 
value: 12 million euros








The office building in viale Sarca, built in 1992, is the subject of a refurbishment project that affects the entire curtain wall façade, a new double-height entrance hall, new external safety stairs and the installation of new mechanical and electrical plants.








The project will create a multitenant building featuring high performances both in functional optimization and energy consumption, in order to achieve the LEED Gold certification.








Concerning MEP engineering, the most significant changes were the implementation of polyvalent air source heat pumps for refrigeration, an inductive cold beams plant and air handling units to serve each half floor, to guarantee the maximum flexibility in compliance to the actual use of the rooms. The lighting system is controlled in an automatic way thanks to a DALI system. On the coverage it will be installed a photovoltaic system and a system of accumulation and deposition of rainwater for WC flushing use.


----------



## IThomas

*Gattamelata Offices*
Milan | Zone 8

design: Scandurra Studio
status: proposed


----------



## IThomas

*Polytechnic of Milan - Leonardo campus*
Milan | Zone 3

design: Renzo Piano Building Workshop
status: approved, U/C soon

A new facelift for the 'Leonardo campus' of the Polytechnic of Milan. The former alumn, archistar Renzo Piano, has designed a new area of the Milanese university.

















The project provides for the demolition of a building (the so-called "Sottomarino") in order to create a new square that connects the patio with other two buildings (the so-called "Trifoglio" by Viganò and the "Nave" by Gio Ponti). In the middle of the square, 100 trees will be planted. Not only. New classrooms and laboratories will be built at basement level.

















The demolition of the building -according to Renzo Piano- is necessary to make the place more green and suitable for students. The "forest" will be clearly visible from the outside. 

Work is expected to open in 2016.​


----------



## IThomas

*New medical center for terminally ill children*
Milan | Zone 8

value: 15.3 mln euros








A new medical centre that will offer free care for children in the advanced stages of terminal illnesses is set to open in Milan in 2018. The project, launched by the Vidas association for the terminally ill, is supported by Italian fashion designers Dolce & Gabbana and actors Silvio Muccino and Lella Costa. Work on the six-storey centre is due to begin in 2016. "The project brings together values we believe in firmly," said Milan Mayor Giuliano Pisapia.​


----------



## IThomas

*Il Dritto (The Straight One) / Allianz Tower*
Milan | Zone 8

design: Arata Isozaki, Andrea Maffei
height: 207m (242m including antenna)
status: T/O
see more info/pics > *official thread*

A transparent architectural language reveals the mechanics and functional composition of the Il Dritto' scheme. The interview with architect Andrea Maffei.

















*Although Milan has a growing number of tall buildings, in general skyscrapers are not so common in Italy. How did you begin to design a high-rise building as part of an entirely new development?* 

_The new real estate development required the design of a large public park. It was a tender held by Fondazione Fiera to sell the old Fiera di Milano in order to finance the construction of the new fairgrounds in Rho. The city was required to provide a large park, and at the same time incorporate new highrise buildings. As often happens in the city, the only way to be able to meet the needs of the investor and create a great public space is to build vertically.

The goal of the masterplan was to blend the large square lot with the rest of the city. For this purpose, we proposed to continue the lowrise scale of the residential buildings at the edge of the site. This served to establish a dialogue with the context. A large new park with a series of three high-rise buildings would then be placed in the center. In this way, the tall buildings were still far from the surrounding houses, while a new center could have a subway station and a shopping center, as well as entertainment features. In this sense, we can say that Milan is beginning to fulfill the needs of the great european capitals — that is to build high-rise buildings because there is less space on the ground, but in return for big public parks._

















*Can you explain some of the challenges you faced during the completion of the project?* 

_Actually, we have not undergone major changes during the construction of the building, apart from in a few aspects. The biggest challenges were in the design development. The main idea from the beginning was to create a series of modules that were repeated to infinity. The ‘endless column‘ of Constantin Brancusi (1935) in part inspired this choice. In this work the sculptor had created a slightly curved element that was repeated vertically, resulting in a very slim column. In the same way, we have designed a module of six floors, characterized by a slightly curved façade.

In the first version, we had a curved module with greater floor to floor heights. In 2009, we optimized the costs as required by the developer, lowering the height of the ceilings and reducing the number of levels. We also highlighted the technical storeys which were previously masked by glass sails. The elevators were all initially panoramic – seven per part – and they were partially closed to reduce the air conditioning costs of the shafts. The economic aspects led to changes in the design, and at the end the building was realized with a very low cost._

















*As one of the tallest buildings in the country, what are some of the main technological aspects of the project’s construction?*

_In designing the skyscraper we started with spatial planning in order to determine the most convenient form for the offices. We developed a long, narrow building with a large open central plan of 36x24m with two cores at each end. This allows for a very adaptable environment that provides closed or partially open offices, or entirely open plan depending on future needs. This flexibility is the factor that makes the building sustainable over time. The shape of the tower is not defined only by aesthetic choices, but also by its geographical and historical context.

In the two outer cores we placed panoramic elevators with a continuous motion, paying homage to futurist milanese architecture. The implementation of computerized lifts reduces the number of elevators required, and also the average waiting times in the morning, when 3,000 people will have to go up in less than an hour. Given the streamlined nature of the skyscraper we designed four buttresses that bring the stability of the foundation up to the eleventh storey. In this way we have reduced the oscillations of the top floor, carefully checked with wind tunnel tests, and guaranteed comfort. It was possible to use more traditional techniques, but we preferred to emphasize the mechanics of the skyscraper, leaving them exposed and emphasizing them with a gold color._

















*Rather than a flat surface, the tower’s façade features repeated modules of curved glass. Can you expand on this aspect of the design?*

_The tower is composed of modules that are repeated endlessly. Each module consists of six floors and features a slightly curved façade. In developing the project we planned eight modules in total. The façades are composed of cells in glass TGU – triple glass unit – ranging from finished floor to finished floor. Normally the classic curtain wall consists of transparent glass from floor-to-ceiling and then spandrel glass covering facilities and equipment. Instead, we have designed a ceiling that tapers towards the front to allow you to have large windows from floor to floor.

We did not want to use flat glass on the façade as the reflection would be unpleasant. We found that in germany some companies use techniques of cold bending to create a curvature in the glass. In our project we have employed flat slabs of TGU and then curved them by bonding with structural silicone to aluminum frames. The outer frames are exposed vertically constituting a further mechanical fixing of security. Low-iron glazing was chosen throughout to avoid green reflections and have as neutral an effect as possible.
_

















*Which particular part of the project has given you the most amount of satisfaction?*

_I think we were able to develop an interesting design of façade details. Like sails, the large window curves continue outside as thin transparent glass. This solution of the sails seems successful. Throughout the building, I chose to use low-iron glass, which minimizes the green reflections of the glass, and this gave very neutral and elegant façades. In particular, the shaft façades are very neutral and transparent with the cabins of panoramic elevators whizzing inside. The structure and the walls were painted light gray to maintain this neutral feeling.

In the entrance hall we conceived a large 7 meter high glass façade. We did not want to see the aluminum frames so we designed structural glass fins that support the glass room outside. The structural glass, creates a sense of lightness and transparency. In the lobby, the exterior façades of the podium continue inside with white panels and slats. A visual continuity transforms the lobby into a kind of covered plaza always in relation with the outside._


----------



## IThomas

*Prysmian Group Headquarters*
Milan | Zone 9

design: Maurizio Varratta
status: U/C
value: +30 mln euros

Prysmian Group, world leader in the energy and telecom cables and systems industry, is building its new hadquarters in the Bicocca district of Milan. 

















The building designed using the very latest in architectural innovations and paying great attention to energy efficiency and sustainability, will provide a 22,000 sqm space and be able to accommodate some 700 people. More than €30 million will be invested to build the complex, which will let the company save about 50% of the current building’s yearly operating costs.

Designed by the architect Maurizio Varratta, the Prysmian Group's new headquarters, similar to a typical Lombard factory, will recall the industrial roots of this area of Milan. In fact, the complex will consist of four wings, used for offices and services, connected by two large "greenhouses", i.e. full-height glazed areas intended for internal mobility. The "greenhouses" will be real oases of greenery and, thanks to the presence of plenty of vegetation and water tanks, will make a significant contribution towards improving energy efficiency and the internal microclimate. 








Another feature of the building will be the extensive use of natural light thanks to extensive glazing. The complex will include the renovation of the Group's historic optical fibre spinning tower (about 50 m tall) and will also house an auditorium and a staff training centre.​


----------



## kalel77

IThomas said:


> *Prysmian Group Headquarters*
> Milan | Zone 9
> 
> design: Maurizio Varratta
> status: U/C
> value: +30 mln euros
> 
> Prysmian Group, world leader in the energy and telecom cables and systems industry, is building its new hadquarters in the Bicocca district of Milan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building designed using the very latest in architectural innovations and paying great attention to energy efficiency and sustainability, will provide a 22,000 sqm space and be able to accommodate some 700 people. More than €30 million will be invested to build the complex, which will let the company save about 50% of the current building’s yearly operating costs.
> 
> Designed by the architect Maurizio Varratta, the Prysmian Group's new headquarters, similar to a typical Lombard factory, will recall the industrial roots of this area of Milan. In fact, the complex will consist of four wings, used for offices and services, connected by two large "greenhouses", i.e. full-height glazed areas intended for internal mobility. The "greenhouses" will be real oases of greenery and, thanks to the presence of plenty of vegetation and water tanks, will make a significant contribution towards improving energy efficiency and the internal microclimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another feature of the building will be the extensive use of natural light thanks to extensive glazing. The complex will include the renovation of the Group's historic optical fibre spinning tower (about 50 m tall) and will also house an auditorium and a staff training centre.​


Nice!


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: the "Human Technopole"*








Italian Government presents a very ambitious project to make Milan a scientific center. The post-Expo plan includes the socalled project "Human Technopole": ie the creation of an international research and applied technology center dedicated not only to the theme of Expo 2015 "Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life", but also to the skills that will help humanity in two fields: how to live a high quality life, increase the life expectancy. 

The Human Technopole is organized into six districts: genomics, neurogenomics, nutrition, mathematical models and scientific data, bioinformatics, socio-economic impact.
Milan should become the center of attraction of the world's best minds in five areas of work:
1) Technologies for the welfare and how to address the aging
2) Precision medicine, integrating genomics and Big data analysis to defeat cancer and neurodegenerative diseases
3) Multidisciplinary technologies for feeding, nutrition, agronomy
4) Sustainable materials, green nanotechnology, food packaging, water cycle and waste management
5) Innovative solutions to preserve and enhance the cultural and artistic heritage of Italy

The Italian Institute of Technology in Genoa, the Institute for International Interchange in Turin, the Edmund Mach Foundation in Trento will work together for the creation of this project in Milan. Are included different collaborations with universities and private companies like University of Milan, Polytechnic of Milan, Assolombarda, the European Molecular Biology Laboratory, the Weizman Institute, IBM Labs, Google, Bayer, Dupont, ST Microelectronics, Ferrero, Barilla, Create, Glaxo Smith Kline, Novartis, Nestle, Unilever, Benetton, St. Paul, Crt, Umberto Veronesi Foundation.

The pole will direct its activities to specific objectives contained in the "Italy 2040 vision" program. The Human Technopole is conceived to attract at least 1,000 scientists and 600 students (post doctoral degree) from around the world (45% from abroad) and work together with private companies, with a positive impact on citizens and the Italian economy.

Eleven projects will engage more than a thousand researchers and about 100 industrial partnerships and are aimed at achieving improvements in four areas: 
1) robotics support (for surgery, rehabilitation, prosthetics)
2) intelligent materials (plastics plant, water purification, biomedical applications)
3) nanomedicine (for example smart drugs)
4) genomics (mapping genes to prevent diseases)

In addition to the practical impact in these fields, Italian Prime Minister Renzi emphasizes the economic benefits of the project as one of the objectives is the reduction of the costs of the National Health Service of "at least 20% in ten years". The research development will foster the emergence of innovative companies in the pharmaceutical, assistance, nutrition. Finally, the document states, there will also be a benefit for the ''image of the country ", making Italy " the ideal place to live, but also a visible leader in the branches of science and technology".​


----------



## IThomas

*El Corte Inglés department store*
Milan | Zone 1








After Westfield and Galeries Lafayette another great department store is expected to open in Milan. The Spanish chain El Corte Inglés will buy the Post Office building in central Milan. The palace located in Piazza Cordusio, in the historic center, should be completely restored and renovated.


----------



## IThomas

*Feltrinelli Foundation*
Milan | Zone 1

design: Herzog & De Meuron 
status: U/C
see more info/pics > *official thread*

63566254​
A new home for Fondazione Giangiacomo Feltrinelli, a project developed for the city of Milan and its residents. Along with the headquarters of the Fondazione - an internationally renowned center for study and research - the plan includes two additional buildings that will be mostly devoted to offices.

The peculiarity of the chosen area lies in its location, sitting along the route of the Spanish Walls: these ancient walls, dating back to the Fifteenth century, are the remains of a series of defensive works that defined the city boundaries ever since the Roman Times. By the end of the Nineteenth century, when the Bastioni (ramparts) were eventually opened, via Alessandro Volta marked the beginning of the urban expansion beyond the old walls, becoming a new connection axis between the historic center and Cimitero Monumentale. 

Altogether, the Feltrinelli project will represent a major improvement of the Porta Volta area, benefiting the city and its residents. The project also includes the development of a green area featuring boulevards and bike paths, conceived as an extension of the existing avenues. At street level, the new buildings will host cafés, restaurants and shops, thus giving back to the residents an upgraded, more usable and livable area.​


----------



## IThomas

*CityLife*
Milan | Zone 8

_Updates_
see more info/pics > *Il Dritto *, *Lo Storto*, *Il Curvo *






















































photo credit: David Bombelli​


----------



## IThomas

*Cascina Merlata new public school complex* 
Milan | Zone 8

design: Onsite Studio
official thread > *Cascina Merlata*








The architecture studio designed the school building of Cascina Merlata associating the image of an ancient architecture in the new town, establishing with the surrounding public space, a transition between interior and exterior space, and the physical presence of the building.








The new building is related to the settlement of the new city in antithetical terms: the compact and dense opposed to linear blocks buildings and through this difference expresses its public nature. Instead of school based on the aggregation of linear elements and functional blocks, the school of Cascina Merlata is distinguished by a more urban attitude, a body composed of three buildings around a court, a "building of buildings ", with the complexity and structure of a city block or a part of the city. 

















The compact volume relates sharply with the public space access to the north, as well as mainly with the square side and the great basin of the park, without transition elements or fences, so that the volume defines without mediation - with his own physical presence - the edges of the voids of the new urban system. The quiet mass building and its urban character produce a counterpoint to the dispersion of the city of open forms and folds, the functionalization of the buildings and the denial of the relationship between the building and public spaces that weakens the construction of the city. 








The building, through its extended forms, tries to be a quiet presence, producing with their own characters and materials a sober sense of lack of time, trying to convey in the new town the historical characters and possess therefore the quality of duration. The project seeks to represent a neutral background, where the characters of clarity and rationality help to contain the "disorder" of school life. The project seeks to represent a scene through which the daily lives of children and young people - with their designs, expressions and relationships - can represent themselves without interfering.​


----------



## IThomas

*Ampere Residential Complex* 
Milan | Zone 3

design: Beretta Associati, MAB arquitectura

The project involves the complete replacement of existing buildings and the construction of a new residential complex.








It provides for the creation of a new block which identifies a new perimeter curtain, pulling the compendium from the buildings on via Vallazze, through the creation of a garden connected to the linear residence that allows visual permeability between the two roads Poggi – Ampere.

The new building complex, consisting of 11 stairwells, develops on the perimeter of the lot, determining a large center garden with tree plantings. The 5-storey residential buildings include also a basement where the car parks are planned for all the 101 apartments in the complex. On the ground floor are located the common services such as: entrance hall, local keeper, fitness and hobby room.








The section of the building is particularly interesting, as the apartments that face the garden have a living area with a one and a half height. This solution produces an interesting game of the facade, with the alternation of different sizes openings. The garden is divided into four large lawns, bordered by curbs and sessions, with different types of trees and shrubs, foliage and blooms interesting in all seasons. There will be a water tub made of stone in the middle of the garden with a large evergreen tree right in the centre of it.​


----------



## IThomas

*Dossier: The Expo site after the world event*

Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi unveiled "Italy 2040", a project that maps out the potential future for the massive site of Expo Milano 2015 , the World's Fair that closed at the end of October. According to recent reports, the idea is to build a technology business district on the one-million-square-meter area, which is owned by Arexpo. A large chunk has been earmarked for the State University of Milan and a smaller area dedicated to applied research: in robotics, new materials and technologies, the biomedical sector and genome research. There have been contacts with a number of pharmaceutical companies (including Bayer and Novartis), agribusiness groups (Ferrero and Barilla) and foundations (Umberto Veronesi, Benetton, San Paolo, Crt). Initial overtures likely came either through the government, the company behind the Expo, or the business association Assolombarda.

In detail, more than 500,000 square meters will stay green, as called for in Arexpo's charter and as requested by the city of Milan; 200,000 square meters will be used to house new university campus; 70,000 may be used by the Italian Institute of Technology, which could become the coordinator of a center of research and technology for businesses, particularly in the robotics sector. But that spot could also be filled by Assolombarda, which might create an incubator for new companies; another could be entrusted to the Altagamma association, which specializes in fashion and culture. Some 20,000 students and at least 1,600 scientists would study and work there.

That leaves 100,000 square meters remaining. Construction should start in 2017 and the the first projects completed in 2020.​


----------



## IThomas

TRIBUTE VIDEO
*Milan City - Hyperlapse & Timelapse (Trailer)*

144621667​


----------



## IThomas

*Vicolo Santa Maria alla Porta*
Milan | Zone 1

Restoration work at Vicolo Santa Maria alla Porta have been completed. 








The project also involved the chapel of Santa Maria alla Porta. In the pavement are also present the signs of the WWII bombs. The works have brought to light the discovery of the original floor polychrome marble. Among the remains of the chapel it has been recovered the painting of the Madonna, long hidden behind a wooden box.


----------



## FelixMadero

gorgeous!


----------



## IThomas

*Caimi Center*
Milan | Zone 4

design: Michele De Lucchi, Giovanna Latis, Nicola Russi and others (restoration, redevelopment)
status: U/C
area: 15,000 sqm
value: 6 mln euros








Located in Porta Romana district, the Caimi Center, built in 1939 next to another building (home of the Franco Parenti Theater), was a public and multipurpose facility where people could enjoy free time following the motto of the ancient Romans "mens sana in corpore sano" ("a healthy mind in a healthy body"). There were pools, areas for fencing, boxing, doctor's office, the library and more. Designed by Lorenzo Secchi, the Caimi Center was part of the Milanese pools conceived during the 30s.

















The Caimi center is a beautiful example of rationalist architecture, in harmony with European trends, and that has left a mark in the new architecture of the XX century that has inspired masters such as Giuseppe Terragni, Pietro Lingeri, Piero Portaluppi, Giovanni Muzio. With a low environmental impact, for the height and size of the facilities, the Caimi Center is protected by the Superintendence for Cultural Heritage and Landscape of Lombardy Region.

















​
The complex was abandoned in 2007, and since that year has been vandalized following a gradual deterioration and general degradation with infiltration, sagging and infestations of herbs and shrubs.


























The restoration, redevelopment project is conceived to host pools, tennis field, cultural areas, fashion catwalks, cafe, public spaces.


----------



## tommolo

Brera art gallery is one of the most important art galleries in the world for classic italian art. Everyone should be allowed to visit it at least once in a lifetime.


----------



## Axelferis

What floating piers has to do with Milan?
It is located where?


----------



## IThomas

^^
I posted the project because was interesting. It is located in Lombardy region, 74 km north-east Milan as the crow flies (from Piazza Duomo to Isola San Paolo).


----------



## IThomas

*7 Peleocapa*
Milan | Zone 1

design: Scandurra Studio
status: U/C

The project wants to reveal the identity of the building by Pietro Lingeri. The process is carried out through the study and research of the original features of the building. 








It is essential the discovery of photos taken in the building-site of the time that reveal the clarity and formal simplicity that in following remakes and restructurings got lost in the years. The re-proportioning of the opening on the façade is meant to be considered as the first of the interventions.

















The redesign of the gate on via Paleocapa and of the shelter at the gate are new elements and at the same time they dialogue with the proportions of the pre-existing elements and they give the building a renewed aesthetic and formal precision.








The redistribution of the green areas with the creation of the areas for the users, allows them to be used and it makes it a pleasant place to stay at.
The internal space is thought to be in continuity with the external space. Stone, metal, and glass are materials that characterize this space.

















How the building was...


----------



## IThomas

*Caserma Mameli*
Milan | Zone 9

design: OnsiteStudio
client: Cassa Depositi e Prestiti Immobiliare
area: 101,500 sqm
status: ongoing

The Implementing Plan on the Caserma Mameli area, in line with the contents and addresses of the PGT of the City of Milan, investigates and researches the reconnection of urban texture and environmental rehabilitation of the Caserma’s abandoned areas. 








It integrates the new building, characterized by different and discrete types and heights, and places it in relation with the immediate context of the organic and punctual system of INACASA district and of the ordered system and large-scale morphologies of military buildings.








The project maintains, compatibly and in line with the new public functions, physical presence and memory of military artifacts, along with the landscape dimension that characterizes them: it is expected the increase of the allocation of municipal public buildings dedicated to areas and services of general public interest, through the functional and architectural renovation of the buildings of the barracks.

















The big public urban park is a new center polarity inside the area, with new equipment and infrastructure for play, leisure and outdoor town events. Much of the area is also used for the construction of social housing with different types and fee mode, so as to increase the mixité of the area.








The project will promote a permeability of the area against possible flows that connect public transport systems, pedestrian traffic, cycling and neighborhood spaces.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates CityLife (36.6 hectares)*
design: Daniel Libeskind, Zaha Hadid, Arata Isozaki + other architecture firms
see official threads > *Il Dritto*, *Lo Storto*, *Il Curvo* :cheers:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...87287416.1073741825.1257766590&type=3&theater






















































https://www.facebook.com/483404421734066/photos/a.1091942980880204.1073741835.483404421734066/1091943334213502/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=960511904046028&set=pcb.960512144046004&type=3&theater












































































































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=643706149112452&set=pcb.643706535779080&type=3&theater









Il trovatore
​


----------



## IThomas

*Montello Residences*
Milan | Zone 1

design: Beretta Associati
client: Cassa Depositi e Prestiti Investimenti SGR
area: 10,000 sqm
status: ongoing

Real Estate redevelopment obtained by demolition of obsolete buildings, the conservative refurbishment of all buildings and the creation of three courtyards.


----------



## IThomas

*15 Leopardi Residences*
Milan | Zone 1

design: BMS
client: Leopardi Real Estate
status: U/C
value: 20 million euro

Conceived and designed by Ludovico Magistretti and Guido Veneziani between 1958 and 1961, the building is situated in the historical center of Milan, close to Cadorna railway station and Sempione Park. The first customer, “L’Abeille – Italian insurance company”, commissioned the two architects to design a mixed-use, offices and residences, building. The two functions, residential and offices, have changed over the years to reach the current state of almost complete transformation into an office building for AXA insurance company. The new property has analyzed the potential of the building along with the characteristics of the neighborhood and decided on residential function for the entire building.








The project envisages the integral conversion of the above ground floors into residential spaces and therefore it includes all those interventions aimed at ensuring compliance with the regulations in force concerning elimination of architectural barriers just as fire safety, and will provide all the necessary housing equipment. In particular, the basement level will host shared spaces (communal room, gym) and service rooms (reception, laundry room, safe room, waste room, gardening tools room) typical of luxury residential estates. The existing basement and the two new underground levels to be carried out will be entirely dedicated to garage, cellars and technical rooms. 

















The project use both courtyards as communal gardens for the benefit of residents : the restoration of the green area is determined by the will to restore their function as gardens as planned in the original design of Magistretti and Veneziani, in a coherent dialogue with the courtyards tradition of Milan.












































The project also includes the optimization of consumption through coating insulation and replacement of windows and fixtures, in order to achieve the highest energy efficiency classes. This goal will be also achieved with the inclusion of alternative energy sources, in particular the geothermal heat.

*Updates*













































​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 32 Sassetti Building*
see info > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132772945&postcount=1597
















Georicky​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates E3 East - Coima Pavilion*
design: Mario Cucinella Architects
see more info/pics > official thread


































link​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Caimi Center*
design: Michele De Lucchi, Giovanna Latis, Nicola Russi and others (restoration, redevelopment)
see project info


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Metropoli Milano 2030, shaping the city of the future.*

In September 2016, the City Council of Milan -which was renovated in recent mayoral elections- will begin the discussion regarding the future of dismitted areas, once used by the railway network, surrounding the old town of Milan. The City of Milan in collaboration with Regione Lombardia and the Ferrovie dello Stato (the Italian Railway Network) has to find an agreement over the complete redevelopment of the seven areas involving a total surface of about 1,300,000 sqm.








So the question is: How to shape the city of the future? The renovation of the areas might be completed by 2030. The current owner intends to put on sale the areas; national and international real estate funds could make a tender for the acquisition of each area, and start with a private project. 

The chief executive of Ferrovie dello Stato -Urban Systems section-, Carlo De Vito, had a meeting with Urban Planning Councillor, Pierfrancesco Maran. The experts of Ferrovie dello Stato are already collaborating with the city offices, but the debate will also involve the citizens. Maran announced on his Facebook account: "It was one of the most important issues that we talked about during the election campaign (...) We will involve the entire city because the issue is not only an urban regeneration agreement but a way to plan the Milan of the future".

Certainly, Ferrovie dello Stato will make big spending in creating new stations, roads and other infrastructures that will serve to connect the different dismitted areas with the nearest neighborhoods. However, according to the preliminary plan, each area will have a different use that could provide for the construction of new towers, skyscrapers and not only; while new public parks and gardens are ensured.

THE SEVEN AREAS
1) Farini-Lugano ... 629,300 sqm (this place is near Porta Nuova)
2) Porta Romana ... 217,207 sqm 
3) San Cristoforo ... 171,683 sqm
4) Porta Genova ... 109,130 sqm
5) Greco-Breda ... 72,166 sqm
6) Lambrate ... 70,716 sqm
7) Rogoredo ... 21,079 sqm





Farini-Lugano area from above​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Office rents rising in Italy, Milan leads prices list.*

Office rental prices are rising. Retaking the driver’s seat in investments, in the first half of 2016 the office sector has shown a general rise in rent, confirming that the recovery registered in recent years continues. According to a recently-published report by World Capital the highest rents can be found in Milan, with values that (in the case of the new CDB Porta Nuova) reach a peak of €500 per square meter each year, while in the rest of the city center rates have reached €480/smq/year.

It’s a different story in the suburbs. In the outskirts of Milan rent prices have fallen by around 10%. In this case, however, World Capital’s analysis didn’t take into account Beni Stabili’s Symbiosis development project, located between via Gargano and via Adamello. This is where the new Fastweb offices will be located (16,000 sqm). As far as yields are concerned, they are falling in all of the cities except for the suburbs of Turin and Milan, where they have grown from 7.5% to 8% and 7.7% to 8% respectively. The necessary cuts vary greatly between Florence, Bologna, Padua, Naples, and Milan.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21976784156/sizes/l​
The big international investors have continued to search for high-quality offices to buy. Amongst the most recent deals in Milan, BNP Paribas rented the entire *Diamond Tower*. At the moment, the former head offices of Corriere della Sera are on the market, being offered by Cushman & Wakefield. Near that location, JP Morgan is ready to renovate the headquarters of UBI Banca.​


----------



## IThomas

*Torre e Palazzo dei Gorani + new residences*
Milan | Zone 1

design: Cecchi & Lima Architetti Associati + restoration work
status: U/C 


























The glories of the past meet the innovations of the present and the technology of the future and create a completely new dimension. In the heart of Milan, in a long-forgotten area damaged during the WWII, the Residenze di Palazzo Gorani are two elegant residential buildings with a spacious and relaxing green public area, built around the evocative medieval *Torre Gorani*, which was also restored.


























Balance and harmony between the innovation and functionality of the housing and the value of the archaeological finds which have been uncovered in this area and made accessible: the open-air remains of the erstwhile seat of the *Roman Imperial Palace*. 












































The new residenes have double skin façades with self-cleansing plaster, bronze and steel window fittings in line with standards of the classic elegance. The use of groundwater for the air-conditioning system as well as the latest-generation radiant panels offers maximum comfort with minimum environmental impact. The energy efficiency class A assures minimum energy consumption.







































































source: urbanfile (1/2)​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Milanosesto*
design: Renzo Piano Building Workshop
see project info/pics > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694278





Area from above​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: UniMi, from CittàStudi to Expo area* 








The rector of the Statal University of Milan, Gianluca Vago, wants to inaugurate the new campus by 2021, or at least he would like to see professors, students and researchers in the area that hosted the 2015 Universal Exhibition as soon as possible. "We have tried to imagine an innovative campus in line with the best European universities, able to look at the future unifying study, research, innovation" said Vago.

Concept design by Japanese archistar Kengo Kuma

























The plan is to build a campus that concentrate all scientific faculties, near the Human Technopole, the Innovative Research Hub, the Startup Valley and more. All these projects, which will be surrounded by green spaces, are part of the post-Expo plan. 

The new campus should cover a surface of 150,000 sqm in order host 20,000 people. According to the feasibility study elaborated by Boston Consulting Group, the project should be financed with an investment of 340/380 million euro by the Statal University of Milan, Regional or National Government, and by the selling of the huge property that currently host the campus in Città Studi.








SEE MORE ABOUT THE HUMAN TECHNOPOLE
The post-Expo plan includes the so-called "Human Technopole": ie the creation of an international research and applied technology center dedicated not only to the legacy of Expo 2015 "Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life", but also to the skills that will help humanity in two fields: how to live a high quality life, increase the life expectancy.

The Italian Institute of Technology in Genoa, the Institute for International Interchange in Turin, the Edmund Mach Foundation in Trento will work together for the creation of this project in Milan. Are included different collaborations with universities and private companies like University of Milan, Polytechnic of Milan, Assolombarda, the European Molecular Biology Laboratory, the Weizman Institute, IBM, Google, Bayer, Nokia, Dupont, ST Microelectronics, Ferrero, Barilla, Create, Glaxo Smith Kline, Novartis, Nestle, Unilever, Benetton, St. Paul, Crt, Umberto Veronesi Foundation.

The project will engage about two thousand Italian and foreign researchers and industrial partnerships aimed at achieving improvements in four areas:
1) robotics support (for surgery, rehabilitation, prosthetics)
2) intelligent materials (plastics plant, water purification, biomedical applications)
3) nanomedicine (for example smart drugs)
4) genomics (mapping genes to prevent diseases)​


----------



## IThomas

*Microsoft Headquarters*
Milan | Zone 1

interior design: DEGW Architects
status: U/C

Microsoft will open its new headquarters in February 2017, inside the iconic, clean-cut building designed by Herzog & De Meuron on behalf of the *Feltrinelli Building* (see official thread).

_Interaction with iconic architecture _
In order to create a harmonious balance between the interiors and Herzog & De Meuron’s architecture, DEGW started from the original building project, which is based around the concept of a Gothic-style Lombard building lot: long and narrow with a glazed pitched roof (reminiscent of a sort of Gothic cathedral) where the triple-height top floor is located. The building is located near historical Porta Tenaglia (Porta Volta), bordering between the old city and new Porta Nuova Business District, along the line of the old Spanish walls. The simple, innovative and friendly concept that DEGW has incorporated in the project location derives from a combination of the city’s historical legacy and the technological innovation associated with the Microsoft world. 








_Smart working _
The project is part of an enterprise Microsoft Italia first began 10 years ago in the name of a “New World of Work”, an approach to the dynamics of work that involves greater staff flexibility in terms of smart working and the use of functional and technologically innovative spaces to maximise productivity and cooperation. Well-being and the reconciling of personal and professional requirements are the linchpin around which time management and this new way of working revolve, according to which flexibility is an important means of hitting targets. In this process Microsoft drew on the innovative consultancy offered by DEGW, which is responsible for creating interiors embodying Microsoft values in the best way possible and accommodating new means of coming together and working in a pleasant and efficient environment. 








_Interior design_ 
DEGW has designed the 7500 sqm of the Microsoft headquarters along the lines free and fluid organisation. The open-space work areas do not feature any dedicated work stations, everybody will move through the spaces according to the business operations they are working on. 
The meeting rooms and relaxation areas are aimed at encouraging interaction and communication between both work teams and individual workers. DEGW has developed the overall workspace based on a synergy between the city of Milan’s historical heritage and Microsoft’s smart, technological approach to bring together the past and present. This concept is embodied inside DEGW’s customised interior design and space, which is more like a home than a workplace. 

DEGW has designed the interior architecture giving priority to Italian taste in design, creating a warm and welcoming environment using natural materials like wood. Wooden structural features incorporated in the space are reminiscent of terraces and the kind of outside settings typical of Italy, where the external garden environment actually penetrates into inside space. Natural features like plants and flower beds are incorporated in the ground-floor entrance. The non-assigned open-space workstations on the various operating floors differ from each other in terms of layout and aesthetics in accordance with function. Certain areas are more communicative and others more private to create a workspace that is not monotonous and encourages creativity. Another fundamental feature of the overall design are the customised, dedicated ‘social hubs’ focusing around three chosen themes: sport, nature and the city. The idea was to create customised spaces in terms of the finishes and furnishing that reflect a chosen theme. 








_Innovation _
Technology allows increasingly flexible work models to be developed, thanks to the possibility of working in any location at any time. DEGW thinks it is particularly important to convey the cutting-edge nature of this phenomenon in a place where innovation itself is being developed. This means technology is carefully designed into the details and connected to the construction’s Building Management System, in order to create a technologically cutting-edge and innovative setting. This project is an authentic showcase of Microsoft’s latest innovations.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Cascina Merlata*
see project info/pics > official thread

Social Housing Complex - Unit R2/R3
planned, _winner project international competition_
design: Scandurra Studio, Recchi Engineering, Zanetti Design Architettura, Ai group, Federico Oliva Associati












































Daimler Tower - Residental/Commercial Unit R7 
U/C
design: Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel and Partners, Coprat, DLC


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Westfield Milan*
see project info/pics > official thread


----------



## IThomas

*Fratelli Cozzi Museum*
Legnano | Milan urban area

design: Buratti Architetti
status: completed

Fratelli Cozzi Museum is owned by Alfa Romeo (an Italian carmaker), the facility houses a functional showroom and extensive automotive museum under the same roof. 

















​
The sole use of white on the exterior and in the showroom makes the building stand out from its urban surroundings, drawing the attention of potential visitors as they pass by. vehicles visible from windows provide color to the scene, which aids in the continual tightening of viewers' gazes as they approach.



































Accessible from within the showroom, is the sub-level museum. A surreal, vibrant red staircase acts as the transition point, opening into a space nearly unrecognizable from its ground level counterpart. Black surfaces create a sense of enchantment, depth, and preciousness. Above vehicles, which are displayed throughout the entire area, are direct spotlights that highlight the impeccable finish of each.

















In the space's perimeter, are small niches collectively referred to as cozzi lab created for scholars, researchers, and admirers, the info-centric areas offer various documents and material samples connected to the company. The museum is arranged chronologically, offering guests a unique experience through the extensive archives of Alfa Romeo.


----------



## IThomas

*2 Via della Chiusa Building*
Milan | Zone 1

Axa Investment Managers - Real Assets acquired an office complex located in the historic center of Milan for 120 million euro. It comprises two separate office buildings. 








Alessio Lucentini, Head of Asset Management & Transactions Axa IM - Real Assets in Italy, commented: "With over 1.6 billion euro of transactions in the last three years, of which 700 million dedicated to buildings used for offices in Milan, this latest acquisition further demonstrates our confidence in the long-term prospects of the Italian real estate and sustainable market demand for conductors in Milan in particular, the main financial hub of the country".

_Redevelopment Project_


----------



## IThomas

*Palazzo Broggi*
Milan | Zone 1

Palazzo Broggi, the former UniCredit Bank headquarters, is set to be restored (works completed by 2019). 
The palace, located in Piazza Cordusio (Milan's historic centre), will host luxury hotel and a few offices.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 'Library of Trees' public park*
see project info/pics > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125224954&postcount=1447

The total surface appointed for the 'Library of Trees' (Biblioteca degli Alberi) measures approximately 9 hectares. Total investment is of 9-10 million euro. In the graph below, in detail the first trance of construction work of Porta Nuova's new contemporary urban park.





























































urbanfile​


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Great!


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Starbucks set to open first Italian "design" store in Milan historic center*

Starbucks Chairman and CEO, Howard Schultz, returns to the country that inspired its creation. The American chain has big plans for the first store that will open in Italy: Italians and tourists can enjoy the design store within a great historic palace of Piazza Cordusio, not so far from the Milan's Cathedral. Starbucks is planning to invest 30 million USD for the first Milanese store.








The store design will be different than the traditional Starbucks stores around the world, it will be based on the new concept "Reserve Roastery & Tasting Room" of Seattle (which will also be replied in New York City): wood counters, design furniture, machines that grind the coffee in real time and an exclusive new recipe in honour of the city of Milan. There will also be a new logo and gadgets. In addition, the collaboration with Princi, will provide quality food to the Milanese store. 








Thirty-three years ago, Schultz took his first business trip to Milan and Verona, a journey that changed his life forever. Inspired by the craftsmanship of the Milanese barista, the spirit of the Italian people, their passion for community, their friendliness and taste for quality, Schultz's vision for Starbucks began to take root. "Starbucks history is directly linked to the way the Italians created and executed the perfect shot of espresso. Everything that we’ve done sits on the foundation of those wonderful experiences that many of us have had in Italy, and we've aspired to be a respectful steward of that legacy for 45 years" said Schultz. "Now we're going to try, with great humility and respect, to share what we've been doing and what we've learned through our first retail presence in Italy. Our first store will be designed with painstaking detail and great respect for the Italian people and coffee culture. And, my hope is that we will create a sense of pride for our partners – so much so that every partner who sees our store or walks through the doors will say: We got it right."​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: City of Milan launched international competition to redesign area around Sforza Castle*








The City of Milan launched an international competition for the urban renewal and redesign of the functional aspects of Piazza Castello - Foro Buonaparte area. The competition is divided into two phases: phase one is anonymous and has the goal of selecting the 10 best design projects to be admitted to the subsequent phase; phase two, which shall also be anonymous, shall identify the best design project from among those selected in the first phase.

The main deadlines for the competition procedure are as follows:
*September 5, 2016* Deadline for receipt of requests for clarification for the first phase
*September 8, 2016* Deadline for publication of responses to requests for clarification received by June 27, 2016 for the first phase
*September 13, 2016* Final deadline for receipt of proposed design projects for the first phase
*September 15, 2016* First public session of the Jury
*September 27, 2016* Publication of the alphanumeric codes assigned those project proposals admitted to the second phase of the competition
*January 9, 2017* Final deadline for receipt of requests for clarification for the second phase
*January 12, 2017* Final deadline for publication of the responses to requests for clarification made during the second phase
*January 17, 2017* Final deadline for receipt of preliminary projects related to the second phase





_Castello Sforzesco (Sforza Castle) from above_​
The goal that the local government intends to pursue with the Piazza Castello – Foro Buonaparte International Competition is to achieve a contemporary design of the urban space in the current area of Foro Buonaparte and Piazza Castello, reinterpreting and enhancing it, starting with the re-designing of the open spaces, the spatial aspect of the historical city and the monuments found there, allowing it greater usability suitable to contemporary collective rituals.

These spaces should be confirmed as places of great civic and symbolic expression, as part of that system of great monumental urban spaces that goes from Piazza Duomo along the axes of via Mercanti, via Orefici and via Dante, through the Castello to reach Parco Sempione. A transition from ‘city’ to ‘landscape’ that is well expressed in the design of the historical city and that begs to be reinterpreted both in terms of use and shape in this design competition, also following the changes that took place in terms of use and infrastructures established due to contemporary ways of using the inherited historical and monumental parts of the city.

It is felt that this transition from ‘city’ to ‘landscape’ was expressed well here, in the moment of its conception at the end of the nineteenth century, as a different articulation of the ‘boulevard’ typology, transformed into the ‘urban boulevard’ by Foro Buonaparte as a transition toward the city, and in the guise of a ‘landscape boulevard’ for Piazza Castello, as a transition toward the gardens and the moats of Castello Sforzesco and Parco Sempione. 


















_photo credit: fabio polosa_​
One of the tasks asked of the designers is to bring together and arrange the plurality of themes, that are sometimes even conflicting, in a formal and functional synthesis that characterizes these monumental spaces and makes them complex precisely because they are constantly called upon by processes of modernization and adaptation for the multiple uses that have developed over the course of decades if not centuries. The themes vary from the representation of civic values to that of easy access for citizens and people using public transportation or sustainable mobility, to those of cultural and tourism use, to those of taking a break and recreational purposes of inhabitants, workers and tourists. In this sense, the slogan from ‘Piazza d’Armi to Piazza delle Arti’ (From ‘arms’ to arts), adopted for this competition, sums up well the metamorphosis that has taken place over these last centuries of urban history, from a specific, sectorial use to a broader and broader use for the many beneficiaries of the city.

In particular, the designers are invited to orient their thinking toward criteria that tend to:

1) To _simplify_ what is already there, in the sense of reducing as much as possible the number and type of the many components on the ground that over time have overlapped, sometimes incoherently. For example, ‘temporary’ elements such as signs, road signs, kiosks, technical devices, different types of elements of the urban furniture, and illumination. Or more ‘stable’ elements such as buildings, materials, shapes or geometrics in the pavement that often have been left from preceding functional uses linked to the circulation of vehicles or parking places. The objective of simplifying is to restore the spaces to their essential typology so that the elements of the pavement, vegetation, trees, and urban furnishings, can all contribute to the reduction of the semantic redundancy and allow for enhancing aspects of the buildings and monuments that are present in this part of the city. Another objective is to use, in general, lasting materials that are easy to maintain, and that are suitable for the existing monumental context. 

2) To _integrate_ the various design materials in a solution that is synthetic both in usage and form. The design and the materials for the pavements, the plan for the vegetation and trees, the concept for traffic flow and parking, the illumination design and the elements for illuminating, the plan for the elements of urban furnishings, the project or positioning of the technical elements (manhole covers, grates, parking barriers, ventilation grilles for underground services) must be integrated in a single concept with the goal of expressing a lasting civic dimension, appropriate for the monumental aspect of these places.

3) To _hybridize_ the different forms of usage both in the formal and the functional aspects, starting even from the reinterpretation of the types of boulevard, as manifested in the ‘urban boulevard’ of Foro Buonaparte and the ‘landscape boulevard’ of Piazza Castello. Starting from the definition of the “Areas for Privileged Pedestrian Traffic’ of the Urban Plan for Sustainable Mobility, the entrants are asked to formulate design hypotheses that allow for forms of “coexistence of use” among pedestrian use, cyclist use, partial private vehicle access, and pubic transportation access, resident parking and temporary parking or standing, or the occasional presence of selected commercial events or recreational activities with large public turnout.








The definitive design project will be subjected to an evaluation by the Superintendence for Architecture and Landscape.​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Renzi presents 'Pact for Milan'. €2.5 billion public investment for new infrastructures, urban renewal*

The 'Pact for Milan' was presented by Prime Minister Matteo Renzi in Italy’s business capital. The plan focuses on five main issues including infrastructures and urban renewal in Milan’s periphery. The list also includes the refugee and migrant emergency, which is close to a partial solution thanks to the use of the Montello former military barracks.

Here are the main chapters. First and foremost, the priority is investing in subway trains. The document mentions line 2 (with investment of around €77 million, between new trains and the upgrade of the rail network, partly funded by the railway company and partly by the government) and line 5. The itinerary of Line 1 will be extended to Cinisello Balsamo, as the project is already at an advanced phase with €20 million of extra costs planned. The second issue concerns the conversion of the former railway stations - seven in Milan - for an overall surface of 1.2 million square meters. The project is worth €130 million, which should be paid by Ferrovie dello Stato. Around €50 million should be spent on direct works and another €80 million on related works. The plan, after having been rejected by the city council, must now be rewritten.

The third issue tackles another emergency in Milan: the solution to the Seveso river flooding. The are around €120 million of funds already available. The fourth chapter was the priority of mayor Giuseppe Sala’s electoral program: the renewal of Milan’s urban hinterland. The project is partly included in the program on former railway stations and infrastructure, but involves also matters of social policy. The administration has been managing 30,000 public housing units, which were until recently in the care of regional agency Aler. In some cases the housing units will be renovated, in some cases rebuilt from scratch. The administration is planning to invest around €120 million. 

Finally, a chapter will be dedicated to internationalization efforts, with a particular focus on relations with European regulatory agencies potentially interested in moving their headquarters from London to Milan, following the exit of the Brexit referendum. The focus is on the European Medicines Agency (EMA), which could be based in the area where the Expo 2015 was held and where the creation of a Human Technopole is now planned by the government. Contacts between the City of Milan and EMA are ongoing: in June, Milan mayor Giuseppe Sala met with the agency’s executive director, Guido Rasi.​


----------



## kalel77

IThomas said:


> *Updates 3 Monte Grappa Building*
> design: GBP Architects (restyling)
> see project info > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133050073&postcount=1614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cladman​


Very nice recladding, where is located in Milan?


----------



## IThomas

It's in Porta Nuova, not so far from Corso Como or skyscrapers like UniCredit Tower and Solaria Tower. Eataly store, just to give you another indication, is behind the building we are speaking about.


----------



## Pierpo

kalel77 said:


> Very nice recladding, where is located in Milan?


Here;
https://goo.gl/maps/9CrCnun3jCQ2

Street View here;
https://goo.gl/maps/sgV9TBwtMQy


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Apple is getting ready to build iconic store in Milan's historic center*

Apple's founder, Steve Jobs, had a dream: open an Apple megastore within the famous Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. Over the years, things have changed, but the idea to build an "house" in the heart of the fashion capital never vanished. Now that dream is at a turning point: Apple Piazza Liberty is expected to become one of the world's most prestigious megastores.









The Apple Store Fifth Avenue in NYC​
This is not the first official store that opens in Milan, but differently than others, it will be characterized by a strong iconicity and will unify the technological innovation with the Italian culture and Milan's glamour. "The store will have an incredible design, and it will be a symbol of appreciation of Italian culture" said Apple CEO, Tim Cook, in an interview with Corriere della Sera. 

Apple Piazza Liberty will be located not so far from the famous Milan's Cathedral. British archistar Sir Norman Foster redesigned an entire plaza. The project submitted is still partly secret to the public (renders published soon), but the City Council of Milan and the Superintendence of Cultural Heritage are already working on the plan.

The plaza will be completely transformed by creating a staircase from street level to main entrance of megastore. Surrounded by buildings, a 7-meters-high glass parallelepiped will stand at the center of the square. A sort of waterfalls are included in the project too. The store will host events related to the world of cinema (and not only) in memory of the historic Apollo Cinema: the glass walls could be used as large-scale screens to entertain the people passing through the square.

The US company hopes to break ground after Christmas holidays or early 2017; construction work should take one year.

_The square as it is now..._




































photo credit: urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Gucci Hub*
Milan | Zone 4

design: Piuarch
area: 30,154 sqm
status: completed








After three years of restoration, Italian luxury fashion brand Gucci inaugurated "Gucci Hub" in the historic Caproni aeronautics factory near Milan's Linate Airport. The space covers 30,154 sqm and brings together the fashion house's Milan offices, worldwide showrooms, fashion show venue and graphics and photo studios in one location. The center was redeveloped following guidelines of sustainable architecture. Renewable energy systems like photovoltaic panels are included in the project. New green spaces, common gardens and green walls were created for workers and visitors.








"The concept and design of our new Milan location symbolize every aspect of the new chapter that Gucci opened at the start of last year" said Marco Bizzarri, president and chief executive officer of Gucci. "This highly contemporary space, rendered from within a historic building, will foster and nurture an open working environment that is at the core of a true learning organization. It will also become a place of cultural exchange, when we present the collections each season" he added.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Lo Storto / Generali Tower (CityLife)*
see more > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/29229149854/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/29821061766/sizes/h/​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Piazza Cordusio is getting a makeover*








Milan's Piazza Cordusio is getting a makeover, shifting from banking to retail as its real estate changes hands. Piazza Cordusio could thus become the link between the outdoor shopping gallery represented by Via Dante and the luxury of the Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. Many of the owners agree that the square is in need of an initial "clean up" phase from the too many cars and motorcycles, and then of a review of traffic and especially of the tram lines.

The square is anchored by UniCredit's former headquarters at Palazzo Broggi bought by Chinese investors Fosum for €345 million, and by the former Post Office building bought by US fund Blackstone for €130 million.

"We are working on an international-level project that we hope will be recognized throughout the world and contributes to redeveloping this plaza, respecting the urban landscape and the Milanese culture within a more general process of the enhancement of the historic center" explains Antoine Castro, head of European investments for Fosun. The Fosun project will be handled by Italians only, without considering that Fosun intends to have a team of six people based in Milan and dedicated to Italy, the country that interests this Chinese giant not only for real estate but also for fashion. 

In the meantime, the long-term prospects for Palazzo Broggi include the arrival of shops, and on the upper floors, of a luxury hotel. Italian fashion luxury brand Dolce&Gabbana has been mentioned in relation to this hotel, though its interest has not been formalized. There are four international chains in the running and the future manager has already been chosen among them: Marriott, Hilton, Shangri-La and InterContinental. But it is Hilton, according to the latest market rumors, which has won the tender with the Waldorf Astoria brand. 

As already anticipated in *previous post*, in the 'piazza', in the former Post Office building, which will reopen in June 2017, there will be the first Starbucks Roastery, the only space in Europe for the new brand that focuses on rare and distinctive coffees. For its opening, the American chain has invested over USD 30 million in a joint venture with Italian group Percassi. 

But the real estate deals in Piazza Cordusio didn’t stop there. Before the start of summer, it was Hines' turn. With a private negotiation, they purchased a building owned by Sorgente for €120 million. "The work will begin in the first months of 2017" said Mario Abbadessa, Hines' country manager in Italy. "We are planning offices and retail".

Then there is the Cattolica insurance company that purchased Palazzo Biandrà at the end of 2012 for €100 million. And Benetton which recently has restructured the building at the corner of Via San Prospero.​


----------



## IThomas

Archistar Daniel Libeskind: Milan and the meaning of architecture.


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Former hippodrome on sale*

Snai, a subsidiary of Investindustrial and Palladio Finanziaria, tries to accelerate the sale plan of an area near San Siro stadium, which was used as hippodrome until 2012. Lazard proposed itself as a sale consultant and has already probed the interest of potential Italian and foreign investors.

We are talking about of an area of 150,000 sqm. It is located in a strategic place, well linked with underground network (M1 and M5 lines) and highways (A4, A7, A8). From 2012 to today, we read in the documents, the area is abandoned, "but it was monitored 24 hours a day, without interruption". The land, "it is not subject to special restrictions and it is regulated only by the PGT (territorial general plan) approved in May 2012". 

We don't know the future of the area at moment, but the City of Milan is pushing for the creation of a new village for the two Milanese football teams (AC Milan and FC Inter). The area could become a new pole for entertainment, shopping, services and green spaces, increasing the value of the nearest San Siro stadium.

pics (former hippodrome area) > http://milano.corriere.it/foto-gall...to-24df16fe-83a8-11e6-b7a9-74dcfa8f2989.shtml​


----------



## IThomas

*Atahotel The Big*
Milan | Zone 9

design: Asti Architetti
status: U/C

Restyling of an old hotel located in Porta Nuova area.

Building as it was















Architects have redesigned facades and inner spaces. The hotel, once completed, will also include Spa, fitness area, terrace solarium, Lounge Bar, Sky Lounges / Restaurants, and commercial spaces under the porticoes.

The new glass facades are characterized by a smart casing, while new balconies have shurbs and trees. New inner and outside courts will create a more intimate atmosphere both for hotel clients and citizens. The project includes the installation of systems to reduce energy consumption.

Project









U/C


----------



## IThomas

Step by step, Milan' skyline is growing :cheers:


Milan At Take Off From Linate Airport by Bernardo Ricci Armani

Photographing Milan (Taking Off From Linate Airport) by Bernardo Ricci Armani​


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Italy’s Renzi looks to Milan as Rome loses lustre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On a recent visit to Milan — his third in just a few weeks — Matteo Renzi courted Giorgio Armani, Donatella Versace and other leading fashionistas at a lunch in one of the chic converted warehouses that have sprung up around the city.*
> 
> *Later, in a speech at the Leonardo da Vinci Museum of Science and Technology to launch a national industrial strategy, the reformist prime minister raised a subject traditionally off limits for Italy’s political leaders: the merits of Milan, the country’s second city, versus Rome.*
> 
> Calling Milan “the capital of the economy, culture and voluntary sector”, he hailed the northern city — the centre of Italian business and home to some of its biggest names in fashion, finance and manufacturing — as “a great point of reference for Italy”.
> 
> In another stopover, he joined ally Giuseppe Sala, the city’s new centre-left mayor, to launch a €2.5bn “Pact for Milan” to improve urban infrastructure and revitalise the deprived outer suburbs.
> 
> Just as Rome, the historic capital, is the platform for the ambitions of the populist Five Star Movement, the biggest political rival to Mr Renzi’s Democratic party, Milan has become central to the 41-year-old prime minister’s efforts as he prepares for a crucial referendum on constitutional reform this autumn.
> 
> For an Italian leader to focus on Milan in this way is unprecedented, says Giuliano Da Empoli, a writer and president of the Volta think-tank, explaining how Mr Renzi is “fascinated” by the city as a “model” for the country’s future.
> 
> “Renzi has perfectly identified Milan as his stage,” adds Manfredi Catella, a well-known developer in the city. “He’s very aware that if you do it right in Milan it will be amplified and lots of investors will take note.”
> 
> Sometimes derided as Italy’s ugly, industrial sister, Milan was given a welcome makeover to host the Expo 2015 event. This year it overtook Florence to become the country’s third most visited city.
> 
> Mr Armani, known as King Giorgio in his home city, says: “Milan is undoubtedly experiencing a great revival that renders it the cultural, industrial and design capital of Italy, constantly promoting new concepts.”
> 
> ...
> 
> *International groups Samsung, Google and Microsoft have head offices in Milan, while Siemens plans to spend €40m on its new base in the city. Simmons & Simmons, the law firm, last year shifted its Italian headquarters from Rome to Milan, while the easyJet airline has cut services from the capital to focus on Milan’s Malpensa airport.*
> 
> ...


*Milan v Rome: jobs*

Unemployment:

Rome - 8%
Milan - 10.7%

Youth unemployment:

Rome - 22%
Milan - 31.5%

*Milan v Rome: living standards*

Quality of living ranking: 

Rome - 53rd
Milan - 41st

Crime rate (per 100k inhabitants):

Rome - 6,424
Milan - 8,114

*Milan v Rome: money*

House prices (Q1 2016):

Rome: -0.5%
Milan: +0.6%

Foreign direct investment (2014-2016):

Rome - $425m
Milan - $1.38bn

https://www.ft.com/content/35cc18ac-8666-11e6-a29c-6e7d9515ad15


----------



## IThomas

*Residence Green Opificio*
Milan | Zone 9

area: +11,000 sqm
status: planned
developer: Dimore Evolute - CDR Advance Capital S.p.A

The project consists of a spacious abandoned old building redeveloped in a contemporary way. Italian design, innovation and sustainability are the common keys of this project. 








Green Opificio is located in Bovisa area, close to public transports, shopping, schools, green spaces and services. Green Opificio is an unique project that highlights the trends of contemporary living and fits it into the context of a great city. Also the project is characterized by a "social design" approach. 








Green Opicificio will host 70 apartments of different cuts and sizes + 6 exclusive "heaven villas" placed on the top. The residence is equipped with common spaces and services like clubhouse, gym/fitness area, children's playroom, laundry room. Also there are a 150 sqm hall and a monumental staircase with an attractive design, and an inner garden.


























Green Opificio is a building in Class A energy. The heating and cooling air, the condensing boiler, the excellent insulation of windows and walls, the photovoltaic and thermal panels are innovations that make comfortable the residences: warm in winter and cold in summer. Green Opificio guarantees on the bill a costs cut of 60% compared to an old building. 

















The building is made of traditional strong and secure materials, while external and internal partitions are made of eco-friendly materials. An accurate selection of acoustic materials will make perfectly isolated apartments and villas from noise. Green Opificio guarantees security: all entrance doors are armored, the apartments and villas have home automation and remote monitoring services.


----------



## IThomas

*New 'Green' Schools*

The City of Milan decided to invest in a millionaire program dedicated to "green schools". According to the plans, three new public schools will be built in the first phase. The main goal of this program is to have new eco-friendly schools by reducing enviromental impact, using new smart technologies and eco-sustainable materials, save energy.

The program aims to integrate the surrounding green spaces with the classrooms. Also the presence of recreational/leisure activities and educational vegetable gardens give support to educational/interdisciplinary activities. The buildings will also host other services like auditorium, gym, library, cafeteria.

Brocchi primary school
design: ATIproject


















































































Strozzi secondary school
design: ATIproject














































Viscontini elementary school
design: 5+1AA





















































​


----------



## NAMBA

PortoNuts said:


> *Milan v Rome: jobs*
> 
> Unemployment:
> 
> Rome - 8%
> Milan - 10.7%
> 
> Youth unemployment:
> 
> Rome - 22%
> Milan - 31.5%


I guess these specific numbers are supposed to be the other way round


----------



## Alieno

_ Scalo Milano - Opening October 27th - 3:00 P.M._


*The new metropolitan “city style” district.*

There is a a new district in Milan, one devoted to shopping and the complete shopping experience, a concrete outgrowth of the metropolis that dictates style to the world. A few stops from downtown, Scalo Milano is the new Porta of Milan, accessible to everyone. Built with an eye on the third millennium, on the site of one of the last great former industrial complexes, Scalo Milano is a place of excellence, combining design, fashion, fine food… and a touch of art.

It is a new dimension in which shopping, innovation, esthetics and culture merge, a beating heart whose visitors will gain experience, enriching their lives.

http://scalomilano.it/index-uk.php#home


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 32 Sassetti Building*
Refurbishment


----------



## IThomas

*Connecto*
Milan | Zone 4

area: 42,000 sqm
status: planned
developer: Generali Real Estate

















Connecto is a new hub located in Rogoredo, a constantly growing area chosen by various multinationals for their headquarters, such as Aurora Assicurazioni, BMW Italia, Eni, Saipem, Sky, Unipol, etc. Also the new Santa Giulia residential neighbourhood and different services are located in this area. 








Thanks to its high degree of operating flexibility and maximum customisation potential, Connecto offers a unique opportunity for all those companies aiming to assert their own identity and image; a complete range of services, a commercial mix designed to meet every possible requirement. Communal spaces have been designed on the ground floors alongside the lobby areas and in the mezzanines of all the buildings.








The project sets out to reach an overall Class A energy rating, as well as contemplating the idea of obtaining an international standard sustainability rating (LEED, BREAM and others). Protection against dynamic solar radiation by means of automatic outside blinds on the windows of the south-facing facades. Protection against static solar radiation by means of sunscreens on the windows of the south-west facing facades. Multipurpose cooling condenser units powered by both well water and air for simultaneously generating both hot and cold water. An acoustic study was carried out so that the complex could be designed in accordance with urban standards for reducing outside noise levels. 








Connecto is composed of four buildings with an open-space design creating a large, lively and active internal courtyard.

The commercial facilities are located over by the public square, while the offices are on the west side of the area. The double-height ground floor accommodates the mezzanine level and communal facilities supporting the offices, which extend over all the other floors.

RED BUILDING (15,358 sqm area)








YELLOW BUILDING (11,438 sqm area)








GREEN BUILDING (10,354 sqm area)








PURPLE BUILDING (6,289 sqm area)








RETAIL BUILDING (3,553 sqm area) 

















SERVICES: auditorium, infopoint, bar, refreshments area

















PARKING LOTS & STORAGES (UNDERGOUND FLOOR)


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## Tower Dude

What's that that open plot near Stazione Centrale?


----------



## gianlucozade




----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

*Cascina Merlata Shopping Mall*
Milan | Zone 8

design: Echo Architecture
status: planned
built up area: 244,900 sqm
developer: Fawaz Alhokair Real Estate
value: +233 mln euro

The shopping mall is expected to be built in Cascina Merlata (a new neighborhood with residences and services), along the A4 Highway Turin-Trieste, close to Milan Fair Exhibition Center and the former Expo 2015 site.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Apple Piazza del Liberty*
see other info > link








The Apple Store will open at Piazza del Liberty and the entrance should be facilitated by a wide flight of steps, so large that will occupy almost the entire width of the square. The steps will lead visitors up to 8 metres below ground level. It will be impossible for passersby not to notice the shop and not be attracted to get off. The scenic effect will be made even more important with the installation of a block crystal tall 7 meters and surrounded by a sort of waterfalls.








Even the passers-by Corso Vittorio Emanuele, starting from the Piazza Duomo will be able to see the waterfalls and become curious. Reaching the below ground, visitors can look up and watch the water fall from the top. The store will host events related to the world of cinema (and not only) in memory of the historic Apollo Cinema: the glass walls could be used as large-scale screens to entertain the people.

The structure was designed by archistar Norman Foster and, to a limited extent, will have the same importance of the crystal cube of New York City. The most recent meeting was held yesterday, and Apple has finally got the go-ahead for the construction of this new store, the first in Milan's historic centre.


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Welcome to Milan, Italy's biggest startup hub*

Just this year Financial Times declared Milan Italy’s biggest startup hub. We digged a little deeper to give you advice on all info you need to start your business in Milan. Enjoy!

The geography of Italy’s startup scene differs from most countries. While startups have bunched around big cities from San Francisco to London, in Italy it is more spread out. In a reflection of the country’s postwar manufacturing clusters, startups gathered in all the main cities. Turin, Bologna, Naples and Rome all are startup hubs: however, Milan is the largest. 








The city has become a destination for startups partly because of the impetus and increase in vitality that followed the city’s hosting last year of the World’s Fair, Expo 2015.

According to Financial Times, in fact, the university prestige, the availability of capital, the excellence of the food industry and high fashion, the cosmopolitan momentum resulting from the Expo 2015, as well as a number of pieces of legislation make Milan the best place to launch a startup in Italy.

*Advantages of founding a company in Milan*
* Milan has three main train stations and three airports: one in the city, Linate Airport and two outside the city: the intercontinental airport of Malpensa and the Orio al Serio airport mainly for low-cost flights. This means that you can be anywhere in Europe in 2 to 4 hours.
* Lively scene of events ranging from pitch & drink, technology, entrepreneurship, maker movement and design. If you are a good planner you can do networking 24h a day.
* Many universities in Milan like Bocconi, IULM, Politecnico or Cattolica are raising their interest in startups. Might be a good opportunity to connect with researchers, talents, or even getting office space.
* Plenty of places to get seed funding and take your first steps.
* Even the public sector, represented by regional activities of Lazio, is willing to get involved in the startup world: both as facilitator and as investor. Mind the not-that-fast workflows, but there is a lot of money at your disposal through this channel.
* A lot of big corporations have offices in Milan: Microsoft, IBM, Google, Deloitte, Adecco, Gartner and more. This makes Milano a great place to meet your potential clients and not just investors or fellow startuppers.

As you can see there are many pro’s and con’s; deciding to immerse yourself in the Italian culture is both demanding and rewarding. Knowledge of the Italian language can help a lot especially if you have to deal with local customers. 

*Do you want to know more?* Go here > http://magazine.startus.cc/milan-italys-biggest-startup-hub/
_#1 Get To Know Milan’s Startup Community 
(Info About Upcoming Events, Meet-ups & Other Occasions; Regular Events & Meet-ups; Yearly Or Major Events, Festivals, Conferences; Volunteering Possibilities)
#2 Ready To Find A Co-working Space In Milan? 
(Co-working Spaces In Milan)
#3 Where To Go For Funding In Milan
(Incubators; Accelerators; Grants & Subventions; Crowd Investing Platforms; Angel Investors; Venture Capital Investors; Other Investment Opportunities)
#4 Want To Get Additional Advice In Milan?_​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Scalo Milano City Style*
see more info / pics > link








































































promos​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates E3 East - Coima Pavilion*
design: Mario Cucinella Architects
see more info/pics > official thread
















milanopanoramica.com​


----------



## IThomas

*Former toll houses of Porta Sempione*
Milan | Zone 1

design: L22 (restoration)

Restoration of former toll houses of Porta Sempione. 







































































In particular, the Levante toll will become an exhibition place for food lovers and events related Italian food. The Ponente toll will promote excellences made in Milan and Lombardy as well as a place for art and culture.



































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Corso Garibaldi 95*
Milan | Zone 1

design: Studio Arassociati
developer: La Ducale - Tecnocasa group

Corso Garibaldi 95 will consist of apartments of different sizes (with a surface up to 387 sqm) distributed in two buildings. Since 1600, the land was occupied by a former convent. The project was developed through the continuity of three green courtyards, with the recovery of the façade on Corso Garibaldi and portico cloister, up to the new inner building complex.








The project takes in consideration environment impact: the complex is a combination of modern architecture and innovative technology. Best technology regarding heating and cooling of the housing units and the management of home automation functions were introduced. The two buildings will have certification in energy class A with the use of geothermal energy, the controlled mechanical ventilation and photovoltaic panels.








Great attention was given to ensure high quality outdoor spaces as large terraces, designed as true extensions of the housing units. The complex is equipped with a video surveillance system that controls the entire area and it is coordinated, together with the system of video door entry and access checks, from a control room operations center on site 24h, 365 days per year. To complete the offer, fitness facilities with have directly access from the palaces.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 'Library of Trees' public park*
see project info/pics > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125224954&postcount=1447

The total surface of 'Library of Trees' (Biblioteca degli Alberi) measures approximately 9 hectares. Total investment is of 9-10 million euro. In the graph below, in detail the first trance of construction work of Porta Nuova's new contemporary urban park.











































milanopanoramica.com​


----------



## FelixMadero

What a great new!!


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Bocconi University Campus*
design: Kazuyo Sejima + Ryue Nishizawa / SANAA
see project info > official thread














vinceItaly​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: American Concrete Institute presents "2016 Excellence Award" to Palazzo Italia*

*The American Concrete Institute (ACI) announced the winners of the 2016 Excellence in Concrete Construction Awards*, who were honored during the ACI Awards Gala at the Concrete Convention & Exposition, October 24, 2016 in Philadelphia, PA, USA.

*The highest honor, "The Excellence Award," was presented to Palazzo Italia (Italian Pavilion Expo 2015): this award is given to a project that demonstrates excellence in concrete innovation and technology, and stands out above all other entries.*

141421293​
*Designed by Italian architecture firm Nemesi&Partners, Palazzo Italia is the throbbing heart of Expo 2015. The architectural design envisages the construction of a complex structure whose exterior and some interior spaces recall the shapes of branches in a thick forest. The entire outdoor surface and part of the interiors consist of i.active BIODYNAMIC cement panels, obtained using Styl-Comp technology from the new material developed at i.lab, the heart of Italcementi's research and innovation. The "bio" component is given by the product's photocatalytic properties, originating from the active ingredient TX Active, patented by Italcementi. In direct sunlight, the active principle contained in the material "captures" certain pollutants present in the air and converts them into inert salts, helping to purify the atmosphere from smog. The "dynamic" component is a specific characteristic of the new material, whose particular fluidity allows the creation of complex shapes like those found in the Palazzo Italia panels.*






«From the silver medal at 1876 Expo in Paris, through to the international success of the Italian Pavilion in transparent cement, the symbol of Expo Shanghai 2010, to the new biodynamic cement that characterizes Palazzo Italia in Expo Milano 2015: Universal Exhibitions have been historically connected to Italcementi based on innovation – said Carlo Pesenti, CEO of Italcementi -. Also a “traditional” industry like that of building materials can renew and offer new opportunities to the building community. Our research projects lead to performances and solutions thanks to which the ideas of architects and engineers can take shape and create very beautiful buildings, like Palazzo Italia».

«Palazzo Italia stems from a concept of natural architecture, making it a landscape – explained Susanna Tradati, designer of Palazzo Italia together with Michele Molé and studio Nemesi & Partners -. A petrified forest, whose complexity has been made possible by the plasticity of biodynamic cement. Italcementi is the first company that, instead of putting up “boundaries” to our work as architects, encouraged us to go further, to overcome the limitations in design often placed by traditional materials. The success of Palazzo Italia is also due to this new, extraordinary cement».

The result of this coming together of product innovation and architecture is a creation that is bringing glory to Italy as a whole. «I remember the looks of amazement on many people’s faces, from the very first days of Expo, in front of the immaculate white, the complexity and the massiveness of Palazzo Italia – said Diana Bracco, President of Expo and General Commissioner of the Italian Pavilion -. I found the same astonishment on the faces of heads of government, ministers and businesspeople when they were told that this material, so beautiful to see, is cement. You do not expect this to be cement, yet this is what it is. And it is the result of Italian research, used by Italian architects to build “the home of Italy” at Expo. A team that is winning the Expo challenge».

The awards were created to honor the visions of the most creative projects in the concrete industry, while providing a platform to recognize concrete innovation, technology, and excellence across the globe. In order to be eligible for participation in the Excellence Awards, projects needed to be winners at a local ACI Chapter level and submitted by that Chapter, or chosen by one of ACI's International Partners. 

An independent panel of esteemed industry professionals judged projects and selected winners based on architectural and engineering merit, creativity, innovative construction techniques or solutions, innovative use of materials, ingenuity, sustainability and resilience, and functionality.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates UnipolSai Tower* (126 m)
design > Mario Cucinella Architects
see project info > link

Scale model + new render


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Il Curvo/The Curved One* (175 m)
design > Daniel Libeskind 
see project info > official thread




































milanopanoramica








milanopanoramica​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan to plant 9,200 new trees*

Milan celebrates the National Day of the Trees with a good news: 9,200 new trees (whose main species are plum trees, plane trees, maples, poplars, oaks, limes and sweetgum) will be planted soon, enriching the green heritage of the city proper (181.76 sqkm).








"In recent years, Milan has become more green and sustainable - said the Councilor for Urban Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran - Many citizens are more sensitive towards environmental issues. For this reason we are continuing to increase the number of trees, but it is important to approve the "New Regulation for Use and Protection of Public and Private Green" as soon as possible: we have to protect, enhance and make enjoyable the green areas of our city".​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates ExpoGate*

ExpoGate, which served as infopoint for the Universal Exhibition Expo Milano 2015 "Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life" and XX1T Design Exhibition 2016 by la Triennale, was demolished. 



































Expogate, designed by Scandurra Studio (see project), was placed in Via Beltrami - in front of the main entrance to Sforza Castle: both structures have had created some criticisms among citizens.


EXPO 2015: Milano, Castello Forzesco by Filippo Bonizzoni​
However, the area is waiting to be redeveloped as part of major project with the goal to refurbish completely Piazza Castello-Foro Bonaparte (see more).​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Shopping streets lure investors with appealing yields, and Milan leads the way.*


Milan by Claudia Cuccureddu​
*The international attention obtained by Milan in recent months, which has turned it into a top touristic destination in Italy as much as the country's arts cities, is confirmed by the real estate market.* The high street sector, the shopping streets, are leading a revival of the Lombardy capital, which has become a hunting ground for retailers seeking to open a store in the city and investors who find in good locations appealing yields and a safe source of income. 

*According to the 28th edition of the report "Main street across the world" by Cushman&Wakefield, which ranks the most expensive retail locations in 71 cities across the world, Milan is 6th internationally and 3rd-placed in Europe*, with leases of €12,000 per sqm on Montenapoleone, *behind Paris* (the most expensive city in Europe with €13,255 per sqm on Avenue des Champs Élysées) *and London* (the second city with €12,434 on New Bond Street). Rome follows in the fourth place. Four Italian cities feature among the top 10 European spots: Florence (8th) and Venice (10th).

Stores on Milan's Golden Quadrangle cost 20% more than a year before. In 2015, rents increased 41.2%. On Rome's Via Condotti, commercial leases have increased 15.8%. *The report confirms the appeal of key Italian cities, both in the commercial and the luxury segments.* Pressure on prices and rents is also due, especially in Rome and Milan, to the scarcity of the spaces available on the market. Considering the limited offer of units between 200 and 400 sqm, operators are willing to pay more for top locations. 

*"The Italian market remains active, while only three years ago expectations were decisively more negative. Good prospects also for 2017" said Thomas Casolo at C&W.* According to a separate report by C&W about the third quarter of 2016 and focused on Italian cities, the consultancy firm expects high interest for investors and a stable return. Today, buying or renting a store in Milan in a "prime" location pays a net interest of 3.25% (in the past 10 years, it reached 4.75%). This rises to 4% in Venice, 4.25% in Florence, and 6% in Naples.​


----------



## IThomas

FS Sistemi Urbani in collaboration with the City of Milan and Lombardy Region, promotes a participatory, inclusive and collaborative, sustainable urban regeneration of disused railway yards in Milan. The goal is to define a strategic vision for the transformation of the huge areas, located in key areas of the city, covering a total area of 1.3 million square meters (14 million sqft). (read more)

Thanks to the involvement of five multidisciplinary teams led by internationally renowned architects (Stefano Boeri from Stefano Boeri Architetti; Francine Marie Jeanne Houben from Mecanoo architecten; Ma Yansong from Mad Architects; Benedetta Tagliabue from EMBT Miralles Tagliabue; Cino Zucchi from Cino Zucchi Architetti) and a scientific committee (Mario Abis, Josep Acebillo, Leopoldo Freyrie, Isabella Inti), the process will end with the presentation of five scenarios of urban development.

The workshop began November 22 and ended on November 25 at Scalo Farini. The goal is to shape the future of the city, involving local institutions, academies, experts and citizens.

_Pics show a small part of Scalo Farini: it is one of the seven areas to redevelop close to Porta Nuova, and covers an area of 651,000 sqm (+7 million sqft). It's likely that iconic skyscrapers, low-rise buildings, services, pedestrian areas and public park will be built here in coming years._

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano

Scalo Farini by Comune di Milano​
Road Map:
*15-17 December 2016* Public workshop in collaboration with citizens
*March 2017* Presentation of urban development scenarios of the seven areas
*April 2017* Public exhibition of the projects conceived by the experts​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Piazza Gae Aulenti? World's best new plaza*

*Piazza Gae Aulenti in Milan's Porta Nuova won the 2016 Landscape Institute Award.* Placed under the iconic UniCredit Tower and close to Bosco Verticale, Piazza Gae Aulenti was prized by the British landscape and architectural organization (recognized by the British Royal Family) as the best project in the Design for Medium Scale Development category. *Piazza Gae Aulenti was selected among 42 projects around the world*: this award is just an addition to those already obtained by other projects in Porta Nuova.









link

Piazza Gae Aulenti by Alessandro​
The new piazza (2,300 sqm) dedicated to the Italian architect Gae Aulenti, sits at the heart of the Porta Nuova development adjacent to Porta Garibaldi station, and it could be seen as a modern interpretation of the traditional Italian piazzas.

A continuous flowing circle of stone seating (105 meters long) surrounding a vast reflecting pool, 60 metres in diameter that reflects the colours of the changing seasons and surrounding buildings. The pool cascades down two floors, the sound of which mitigates the noise pollution of surrounding roads, and creating three beautiful oval cascades that bring daylight and natural ventilation to spaces below. Emblematic are the Solar Tree; the sculptures of the voices and sounds; the porticoes made of glass, wood and steel.


Piazza Gae Aulenti - Milan by Salvatore Mamì​
Since the opening to the public, the plaza has been the heart of Porta Nuova, a crossroads of infrastructures and identity, by allowing the meeting of the three historic districts (Brera, Isola and Varesine) which remained divided until December 2012, and now connected via one of the most important city's pedestrian systems.









link

Trombe Dorate by Danilo​
"This further international recognition reaffirms the reputation of Italian architecture in the world through innovative projects with a particular attention to the refurbishment of public spaces that we have developed in collaboration with the City of Milan" said Manfredi Catella.


Unicredit Tower - Milano P.ta Garibaldi by Marco Crupi

Milan 200516 01 by andy_colom

Milano - Piazza Gae Aulenti 1 by Simone Marini

Milano by Jiri Nedelnik​
"Designing a plaza in Italy has been an incredible, exciting and true experience of humility - said Gregg Jones, principal at Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects - To create this new public space were necessary time, effort, reflection and careful attention. It's great to return there and see how full of life is".



Piazza Gae Aulenti - Milano by Francesca Morlino

Piazza Gae Aulenti - Milano by Francesca Morlino

IMG_5622 by roberto

Milano Gae Aulenti by night by Massimo Bonfante​


----------



## IThomas

*Santa Giulia Arena*
Milan | Zone 4

design: Foster+Partners, Design International
status: planned
developer: Risanamento SpA
give a look to masterplan (total area 558,000 sqm) > link








Santa Giulia Arena (15,000 seats) is expected to be built in Milan's Rogodero neighborhood. 
It will be used for indoor sports (basketball, volleyball, tennis, etc.) as well as for shows, cultural events, music concerts. 








The arena will have a highly flexible space: indeed, its infrastructure is planned and designed to ensure rapid, efficient turnover. This will ensure efficient management of events. The arena will be equipped with commercial services that will be open every day of the week for most of the day, ensuring that the area remains vibrant even in the evening.








The position of Santa Giulia Arena will facilitate strong integration with the area's commercial facilities, entertainment and residential areas, services, museum and the adjacent 380,000 sqm park, thereby generating mutual benefits.

The appeal of Santa Giulia Arena will increase the number of visitors to the retail pedestrian areas (dedicated mainly to design and interior furnishing, with showrooms, artisanal boutiques and art galleries), interspersed by restaurants, bars and cafés with outdoor seating, so that different times of day can be fully enjoyed. At same time the retail opportunities and the proximity to the park will enrich the experience of attending events at the arena (pre/post-event).​


----------



## IThomas

*Technological Museum of Innovation for Children*
Milan | Zone 4

design: Foster+Partners, Design International
status: planned
give a look to masterplan (total area 558,000 sqm) > link








The museum is specially designed for children. It is dedicated to innovation and technology and, through films, interactive screens, and educational workshops organised ad hoc for different age groups, it facilitates exploration of subjects such as sustainability, smart cities, the environment and cities of the future.








The design of the museum and its educational and cultural provision will benefit from collaboration with the staff of Milan's National Museum of Science and Technology Leonardo Da Vinci, which enjoys international acclaim. The museum is intended to be a multifunctional space, housing a restaurant, bar and an auditorium for conferences and meetings, and will be a popular venue for people from outside the local area also.








Furthermore, its position facilitates strong synergies and integration with the other services located in the area, especially the commercial and accommodation facilities, but also with the park (a visit to which is enriched by references to the contents of the Museum, turning it into a natural, outdoor extension) and services for children and schools in particular.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 32 Sassetti Building*
Refurbishment
















borsig1963​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Milan builds its first indoor ski hall.*









concept design​
The first indoor ski hall in Italy is expected to be built in Milan, with the Alps on the background. The new sports plant, similar to the one in Dubai, will be located in a former area once hosted a pole for the production of Alfa Romeo cars: the area is close to the new Arese Shopping Center and not so far from the former Expo 2015 site. 

"The two million sqm area in the former Alfa Romeo pole is a natural extension of the Greater Milan" said Marco Brunelli, the entrepreneur of Finiper Group which bought the property. The project, which is under discussion by the regional government, provides a structure suspended on thin pillars and surrounded by green spaces. It will also include hotel, restaurant and services. The indoor ski dome should be open 365 days per year. Regional government seems in favour of the project, but the main issue to solve is to invest in mobility. 

The structure, designed to minimize environmental impact and save energy, is innovative and revolutionary. "Here the old and abandoned track of Alfa Romeo pole was rebuilt in the awareness of the emotion that causes at brand's fans" said architect Michele De Lucchi. "Now another piece of architecture for the sport mixed with Italian excellence will be created here".​


----------



## gianlucozade

http://www.milanocittastato.it/news/corso-sempione-gli-champs-elysees-di-milano-in-futuro-sara-cosi/


----------



## gianlucozade

Mi piacerebbe vedere via Dante trasformato in un 'Las Ramblas milanese'. Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## tommolo

As per architectural overall quality, the shorter via Dante already ranks higher than las ramblas I would say...


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER. 'Fare Milano' Forum: experts met to design the city of the future.*








A great audience this morning attended the forum that aims to design the Milan of the future through the redevelopment of disused railway yards around historic core of Milan, which with a total area of ​​over 1.3 million sqm represent an extraordinary opportunity for the city. The workshop was promoted by FS Sistemi Urbani in collaboration with the City of Milan and Lombardy Region. 

In this first day, the workshop -opened by Urban Planning Councillor Pierfrancesco Maran, President of FS Sistemi Urbani Franco Papa, Chief Executive of FS Sistemi Urbani Carlo De Vito, President of City Council Lamberto Bertole- was attended by over 800 people (including architects, associations, stakeholders, institutions, etc).








Urban Planning Councillor was enthusiast and underlined that numorous workshops and initiatives will follow in next months. "Milan is betting on its future: here there is the potential for a public discussion that will involve great urbanistic and architectural changes in our city in the decade ahead" said Maran. "We want that best ideas and proposals emerge, and make sure that these urban planning regenerations give a new vitality to the city. In 1990s, Barcelona was the European city involved by great urban planning changes; 2000s were the years of Berlin, Milan will be the star of the next decade" he added.


----------



## gianlucozade

tommolo said:


> As per architectural overall quality, the shorter via Dante already ranks higher than las ramblas I would say...


Good point, I had no considered that.

However, I was thinking more about the trees in Las Ramblas and how they may work in via Dante.


----------



## IThomas

I'd like to plant new trees in other areas rather than in Via Dante: the risk is to hide facades of the palaces and "ruin" the optical cone on Castello Sforzesco. However, we may consider new street furniture.  
But at moment, I think that priority is a careful redevelopment of both Piazza Cordusio and Piazza Castello (still waiting for projects).


----------



## gianlucozade

IThomas said:


> I'd like to plant new trees in other areas rather than in Via Dante: the risk is to hide facades of the palaces and "ruin" the optical cone on Castello Sforzesco. However, we may consider new street furniture.
> But at moment, I think that priority is a careful redevelopment of both Piazza Cordusio and Piazza Castello (still waiting for projects).


Agreed.

We are still waiting for projects to arise from the competition which aims to redevelop _Piazza Castello_. 

With regards to _Piazza Cordusio_, I believe there has been some talk but nothing concrete. The general consensus is that it is a confusing space with cars, trams and people surrounded by banks and offices as opposed to shops. I have attached an article which discusses this and considers a future where _Piazza Cordusio _is an extension of via Dante in terms of shopping and attraction. Another aspect that I do not like about _Piazza Cordusio_ are the tram lines which hang above the square. The article makes reference to _Place de la Comédie_ in Bordeaux, a square with only people and trams and where the trams do not require these lines therefore making it more appealing.

http://blog.urbanfile.org/2016/05/19/milano-cordusio-presto-nuova-vita-per-la-piazza-ellittica/


----------



## IThomas

gianlucozade said:


> We are still waiting for projects to arise from the competition which aims to redevelop _Piazza Castello_.


The 10 projects that were admitted at second phase of international competition should be unveiled soon. I hope that winner project is nice.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134742040&postcount=1675



gianlucozade said:


> With regards to _Piazza Cordusio_, I believe there has been some talk but nothing concrete.


Not really  Piazza Cordusio is changing slowly, with a mix of functions. We already know that a Starbucks store "Reserve Roastery & Tasting Room" (like the ones of Seattle and NYC) will open there, as well as other fashion brands like Uniqlo. Also there is the chance for luxury hotel. (see my previous posts: 1 / 2 / 3 / 4)



> I have attached an article which discusses this and considers a future where _Piazza Cordusio _is an extension of via Dante in terms of shopping and attraction. Another aspect that I do not like about _Piazza Cordusio_ are the tram lines which hang above the square. The article makes reference to _Place de la Comédie_ in Bordeaux, a square with only people and trams and where the trams do not require these lines therefore making it more appealing.


I've already seen this article. I agree with you about the fact that Piazza Cordusio must change completely, but I don't think that we will have new tram lines like the ones in Bordeaux. However, we have to wait what new investors decide  (see my post)


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Maggiolina Residences*
see more about project > link

New renders


















































Demolition old building















Giontra​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Piazza della Scala / Largo Antonio Ghiringhelli*

Restyling green spaces


Aiuole piazza Scala by Comune di Milano

Aiuole piazza Scala by Comune di Milano

Aiuole piazza Scala by Comune di Milano

Aiuole piazza Scala by Comune di Milano​
New sculpture dedicated to Giulio Ricordi, Italian editor and musician.


Ricordi_Ghiringhelli by Comune di Milano

Ricordi_Ghiringhelli by Comune di Milano​


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

*Cohousing Chiaravalle*
Milan | Zone 5

developer: COhousing, Newcoh srl








The project aims for the creation of social housing (50 apartments), the restoration of an old 'cascina' (traditional rural building of Lombardy region) that was built in 1548 and which is surrounded by 25,000 green spaces and 400 sqm of covered common areas. The place is located in front of the famous Chiaravalle Abbey.


























The innovative construction and energy systems, the technology and home automation specifically designed for the needs of future cohousers, guarantee respect for the environment and maximum savings, making Cohousing Chiaravalle the perfect mix of historical and innovative charm.


----------



## IThomas

*Urban Corner*
Milan | Zone 8

design: Laboratorio Permanente
client: Liuni S.p.A.








In a former industrial district on the outskirts of Milan, at the center of a metropolitan system of connections, the new office building represents an opportunity to rethink the relationship between architecture and city. The place is largely characterised by the presence of introverted buildings, rigidly defined by boundaries and enclosures. The project works with the context using its specific peculiarities which are used as resources rather than weaknesses. The building works as a big and bright lantern that, through its transparency, establishes a relationship of continuity with the external spaces. The central position occupied by the project area represents the great opportunity to rethink a stronger public space able to reconnect the existing discontinuity, becoming a condenser of new social activities.


























In a context defined by the diffuse presence of vertical buildings, the choice of a flat volume gives higher visibility to the architecture that due to its horizontality contrasts the background. The horizontal landmark has been conceived as a super-infrastructure that works in harmony with its environmental and social context by offering new liveable spaces for the entire district. A mineral podium intersects the constructed architecture and sneaks into the building, extending the public space inside and approaching the working environments, with a continuous system of collective terraces and gathering places.


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Aero Gravity, world's largest indoor skydiving wind tunnel will open in Milan.*

Do you have ever dreamed to fly but you never had the courage to launch yourself with a parachute? Now in Milan you can try the world's largest indoor skydiving wind tunnel (and the only one present in Italy), where anyone can simulate the free fall from an airplane at an altitude of 4,500 meters. A breathtaking experience, in which adrenaline, sports and safety flying together driven by the wind.



































With all force of the wind and pure technology, Aero Gravity is an advanced sports facility designed by world-class engineers: a crystal cylinder, 6 powerful turbines (400 hp), an airflow up to 370 km/h able to overcome the force of gravity and support you during the flight. 








Located in Pero (close to former Expo 2015 site and not so far from upcoming *indoor ski hall*), Aero Gravity will open in March 2017.​


----------



## IThomas

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro

Torri Garibaldi, Torre Unicredit, Bosco Verticale by Alessandro

Grattacielo Pirelli, Torre Breda e Stazione Centrale by Alessandro

Torre Solaria, Palazzo Lombardia, Torre Diamante by Alessandro

Campanile San Gottardo by Alessandro

Torre Velasca by Alessandro

Basilica San Lorenzo by Alessandro

Citylife, Torre Filarate by Alessandro

Citylife by Alessandro​


----------



## Josedc

I love how a good number of the projects are dedicated to promoting culture, arts and science.


----------



## Lightton

HAPPY new year friends from Milan, this 2017 will bring good news for your country, many greetings from a friend who loves your country ...


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Arexpo in search of investors, archistars for the "Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park"*

*Arexpo S.p.A. has the task to convert the whole Expo 2015 area into a scientific and technology parc of global excellence.* The plan will be presented in London on 11 January 2017.

Guidelines
*Arexpo S.p.A., supported by Roland Berger and PriceWaterHouseCooper, are drawing up the GuideLines for the strategic development and enhancing plan of the area. Arexpo is responsable for the delivery of the “Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park” in this area, which is one of the most accessible locations in Southern Europe, based on a contemporary Science and Technology Park format.*








Development Plan
*Arexpo S.p.A. has launched a restricted tendering*, pursuant to art. 61 of Legislative Decree no. 50/2016, *in order to award the design, development and management of a project concerning the "Urban Regeneration" of the area in which took place the Universal Exposition “Expo Milano 2015”.*

*With such tender Arexpo S.p.A. aims to achieve, in Milan, one of the most developed infrastructure and accessible urban areas in southern Europe*, called "Park of Science, Knowledge and Innovation", starting from the assumption that the experience of 2015 Universal Exposition shall be a symbolic occasion for an entire integrated and unified redesign of a strategic area.

Starting from an analysis of the context, from the enhancement of the Universal Exposition heritage and from the optimization of co-existence with the phase of the transitory management of the exhibition site, *the development project shall be able to set up a unitary scenario of transformation and upgrading of the Area that represents a new urban centrality*, in a wider spatial context; the definition of the different uses, integrated in an environment that looks at the future, rich in technology, culture and landscape, shall be able to ensure tangible positive impact on the area and the economic sustainability of the Business Plan of Arexpo S.p.A..

*Arexpo S.p.A.*, in particular, *aims to select an economic operator to award a mixed procurement concerning services/concession, divided into two different phases involving:*

Stage 1) *a procurement of services concerning technical, economic and financial advisory in support of Arexpo S.p.A. in order to concept and elaborate the Masterplan with specific reference to the "Urban Regeneration" of the entire ex-Expo Milano 2015 Area*, *as well as to design and elaborate the Business Plan* of the overall development of the ex-Expo Milano 2015 Area;

Stage 2) *a concession for the management of the Area, that include the granting of a surface rights of a period of maximum 50 years, on the ex-Expo Milano 2015 Area* of no. 250,000 square meters Gross Floor Area (SLP); following the awarding, Arexpo S.p.A. reserves the right to extend such SLP up to 480,000 square meters.

The tender will be awarded to the most economically advantageous bid, pursuant to Art. 95 of Legislative Decree no. 50/2016.

_Official deadlines:
* To submit request for clarification: by 12 AM (Italian time) of February 06, 2017.
* To submit the application: by 12 AM (Italian time) of February 28, 2017._

*By 2025, the project will be regarded as one of the greatest examples of successful delivery of a legacy promise after a major public event.*

The challenge of this plan is to:
* Develop a high-quality project, characterised by great architecture, engineering and public spaces, which is attractive to international-level operators and investors.
* Preserve attractiveness and liveliness of the site 24 hours a day and throughout the year.
* Generate opportunities for innovation and socio-economic development of local communities.
* Secure widespread consensus and support from local communities and interested groups.
* Commit to environmental sustainability, social responsibility, green buildings and infrastructure, smart information and communication technologies.
* Guarantee operational excellence, good services, low costs, stakeholders care and involvement.








The overall area is located north-west of the city centre of Milan. The site is easily accessible from greater Milan, its primary densely-populated catchment area, from Northern part of Italy and Europe. Over 9 million residents live within 60 minutes drive from the area. The site is located close to the busy Linate and Malpensa Airports, and the Milan Exhibition Centre, which is the largest trade fair facility in Europe.

See Brochure​


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

*Updates E3 East - Coima Pavilion*
design: Mario Cucinella Architects
see more info/pics > official thread







milanopanoramica.com

Render of the pavilion as seen from Piazza Gae Aulenti


----------



## meteoforumitalia

https://500px.com/maurocatoni


----------



## IThomas

*Milan presented the €2.5bn tender to convert former Expo 2015 site.*

Today, a Milanese delegation presented at Italian Embassy in London a €2.5 billion international tender *to convert the former Expo 2015 site into a global scientific/hi-tech park and tax-free zone* to attract multinationals, corporations and more. 

Bidders have time until 6 February to express their interest and until 28 February to submit their application. The masterplan design contract and 50-year site concessions up for grabs. To be admitted, bidders have to satisfy the requirements needed. When in race, bidders will have additional three months for the submission of their proposals. The path should ended by summer 2017, while *the final selection with the contract's assignment at the best bidder is expected later this year*.

In addition, Italian government already signed an agreement to invest 150 million euro a year of public funds: the goal is to develop a *scientific and big data research centre (Human Technopole)* led by the Italian Institute of Technology. While the State University of Milan, aims to invest 380 million euro in order to build an *university campus of global excellence* and attract best students, researchers from around the world. Assolombarda, the largest territorial association of the entire entrepreneurial system of Lombardy region, also aims to create *an area dedicated to startups*.

Some buildings, areas of Expo 2015







Arexpo, the society for the management of former Expo 2015 site owned by the City of Milan and other institutions, also meet a delegation of London Legacy Development Corporation (LLDC), a public society owned by the City of London. LLDC has recently redeveloped the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park (2012 Olympics). During the meeting at Italian Embassy, both societies have tight the relationships with the hope to collaborate in the future.​


----------



## gabbosan

Can't wait to see the proposals and the projects.


----------



## Axelferis

2.5billion€ for this?
Be sure even half of it won't be done!


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Il Chiostro*
see project info > link











































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Concession for new "Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park" extended to 99 years.*

Two days of crammed *meetings with the real estate investor community* in Milan and London *has led to a lengthening of the concession for the realization of the “Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park”* that should see the light within a few years in the former site of the Milan Expo World Fair. *The concession has been extended from the initial 50 years to a maximum period of 99 years, as openly requested by potential investors.*

It is the biggest development project currently on the horizon in Italy .The first step will lead to the definition of a masterplan for the transformation of the entire area, as well as for the drawing up and elaboration of a business plan for its overall development. The second phase will be focused on the activation of the masterplan and the industrial plan for development (planning, construction of works and management of spaces).​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Bocconi University campus*
design: SANAA
official thread > link


































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Symbiosis*
design: Antonio Citterio and Partners
official thread > link











































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Kennedy Ecodistrict*
Milan | Zone 8

design: Maurice Kanah (bg&k associati)
developer: Palladium Italia Srl, Mazzalveri & Comelli Spa
status: planned








Kennedy Ecodistrict is a real estate development with the follow functions: commercial (up to 2,500 sqm), bussiness office (up to 7,500 sqm), residential (up to 11,714 sqm, including student housing and residences for elderly), tourism (up to 10,000 sqm). The project includes green spaces, playgrounds and areas for sports activities.

The urbanization plan has been approved by City Council, the public agreement has been negotiated with them, architectural designing phase is going to start, so the permit for construction phase could be achieved quickly.

















Among the infrastructure on its doorstep are the highway connections to Turin and Venice, the ones to Linate and Malpensa Airports, the urban transportation network, the high speed railway station and the EXPO 2015's area, which is under a re-development project to locate there a new "Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park".


























Among the buildings featuring the project there is a residential tower with an height of 83 meters.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates One of the penthouses at Zaha Hadid's residences (CityLife area); furniture by Dilmos Milano :cheers:*


----------



## IThomas

*Merezzate Social Housing*
Milan | Zone 5

developer > InvestiRE sgr
area > 50,495 sqm

The project includes the construction of social housing (606 apartments), kindergarten, school, services, playground and more.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Cascina Merlata*
design > different architects
see project info/pics > official thread









































































panoramica.it​


----------



## IThomas

Just a few pics of Bosco Verticale 


Bosco verticale - Milano by Marco Servalli

On the corner by Marco Servalli

Bosco Verticale by Sascha Behr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcogualtieri/35217795165/sizes/h/​


----------



## gianlucozade

*Suning pensa in grande: nuovo quartier generale dell’Inter con campus?*

_C’è una zona di Milano che lascia spazio ai sogni e agli investimenti (dell’Inter?). Si tratta della zona intorno a piazza d’Armi: il masterplan disegnato dall’architetto Leopoldo Freyrie, prevede un eco quartiere che sorgerà intorno ad un cuore verde più grande dei Giardini Montanelli. A questo proposito scrive il Corriere della Sera: “Tra gli investitori interessati allo sviluppo immobiliare di piazza D’Armi c’è anche l’Inter: in queste settimane il club nerazzurro ha avviato colloqui con Invimit, società incaricata dal Demanio per valorizzare l’enorme area a Baggio e già fatto un paio di sopralluoghi. L’ipotesi sarebbe di riunire lì, davanti alla caserma Perrucchetti in via delle Forze Armate, in un unico campus il quartier generale e il centro di formazione giovanile. Oggi l’Inter, anche rispetto al Milan, sul piano immobiliare ha un’immagine frammentata e poco incisiva.” Gli uffici sono in corso Vittorio Emanuele 9, la formazione giovanile ruota invece intorno a Interello, ribattezzata Suning, su un terreno in affitto e la squadra di serie A e la Primavera si allenano nella sede di Appiano Gentile.

*Investimenti Suning* – “I cinesi, nuovi titolari del club (e della sede di Appiano) stanno investendo per rimodernare con lo studio di architettura Dontstop la zona palestra, i campi e gli spogliatoi. Eppure il complesso resta datato e poco flessibile, all’interno di un parco che limita eventuali espansioni e con vari edifici aggiunti nel tempo, poco integrati tra loro. Vero è che per i giocatori la Pinetina è un’icona dal grande valore affettivo. Ma se il quartier generale e il centro di formazione giovanile convergessero verso piazza d’Armi, ottimizzando i costi e razionalizzando gli spazi, non è escluso che anche Appiano possa essere inglobato in un grande campus neroazzurro.”

*Torre Velasca* – “Sul fronte immobiliare, Suning non perde d’occhio neppure la Torre Velasca. Aveva avanzato, tempo fa, una manifestazione d’interesse, per una cifra intorno ai 100 milioni. Ma poi le trattative con UnipolSai, proprietaria, si erano arenate e a Suning era subentrato l’asset manager inglese Orion capital markets. Adesso però i contatti in esclusiva con quest’ultima sono scaduti: Suning potrebbe essere pronta a rifarsi sotto”.

(Corriere della Sera)_

http://www.fcinter1908.it/primo-piano/suning-pensa-in-grande-nuovo-quartier-generale-dellinter-con-campus-il-progetto/


----------



## IThomas

^^








Well, it could be a good idea. Part of Piazza d'Armi might host the new FC Inter youth academy, headquarters... but San Siro must become the new FC Inter stadium; and Ex Ippodromo area should become the new FC Inter village with stores, restaurants, etc. I say this because I like the idea to have all together. If there is not a long-term plan similar the one I mentioned before, I don't sees the reason to invest in Piazza d'Armi.

AC Milan, however, could build a new stadium+village elsewhere. Something like Juventus or AS Roma.


----------



## gianlucozade

IThomas said:


> ^^
> 
> Well, it could be a good idea. Part of Piazza d'Armi might host the new FC Inter youth academy, headquarters... but San Siro must become the new FC Inter stadium; and Ex Ippodromo area should become the new FC Inter village with stores, restaurants, etc. I say this because I like the idea to have all together. If there is not a long-term plan similar the one I mentioned before, I don't sees the reason to invest in Piazza d'Armi.
> 
> AC Milan, however, could build a new stadium+village elsewhere. Something like Juventus or AS Roma.


Yeah, I think it would be a great idea. I imagine something like Manchester City's football academy, or the City Football Academy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wabNqKx8FqA


----------



## IThomas

*Uptown*
Milan | Zone 8

design > Scandurra Studio 
developer > EuroMilano 

Uptown is the new residential complex in Cascina Merlata, close to former Expo 2015 site. Developers bet to bring new 12,000 people in this area which is served by public transports, park and a series of services.








First phase
The R2-R3 lots, designed by Scandurra Studio, provides for the construction of 460 apartments with home automation and reduced energy consumption. Works are expected to be completed by 2019.












































​


----------



## gianlucozade

Apart from Torre Branca, has there ever been proposals for a viewing platform for Milano? I think something of the sort would be a success given the city's alpine backdrop. Examples from the UK:


----------



## IThomas

*Updates CityLife* (366,000 sqm / 3,939,591 sqft)
design > Arata Isozaki, Zaha Hadid, Daniel Libeskind + other Italian and foreign architecture firms
Offices, residences, shopping mall, restaurants, cinemas, museum, services, public park.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BVEu2YkDfuy/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVFA_EWjKFz/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVCW8oPB_eA/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVCzh3yBGCn








https://www.instagram.com/p/BUcU0U3hZdF
















https://www.instagram.com/p/BVIWi6jF0BR/


































​


----------



## IThomas

gianlucozade said:


> Apart from Torre Branca, has there ever been proposals for a viewing platform for Milano?


On some years ago, I've heard of a ferris wheel to be placed in Sempione park... but some NIMBY associations criticized the idea.


----------



## IThomas

"Library of Trees", Porta Nuova's new public park, is still U/C... but the first planted trees and flowers are growing


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those flowers are beautiful.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Fondazione Prada* (Contemporary Art Museum by Prada)
design > OMA, Rem Koolhaas
official thread > link

















































































urbanfile



































​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER. Portions of Spanish Walls are re-emerged in Porta Volta.*

Excavation works were underway for construction the third building of Feltrinelli project (see official thread), designed by Herzog and De Meuron, in Porta Volta area. But archaeologists have found important portions of the ancient Spanish Walls.







































































Over history, Milan has had three sets of city walls built around it in succession: the Roman Walls, the Medieval Walls, and the Spanish Walls. Their traces form concentric rings around the heart of the city; with the Medieval Walls and the Spanish Walls now followed by a route of ring roads: the Cerchia dei Navigli and the Cerchia dei Bastioni respectively. 

The so-called 'Mura Spagnole' (Spanish Walls) were built between 1546 and 1560 in obedience to the will of Ferrante Gonzaga, city governor during the Spanish rule of Milan.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates E1-E2 Building / The Showroom* (Porta Nuova district)

Do you remember the news of few weeks ago about this building in Porta Nuova? see here



Piazza Gae Aulenti by Manuele Cantù​
Well, architecture firm Piuarch announced his project... 



> Monday, you know, is the most difficult day of the week. But an evening spent with a panoramic view on the new Milan skyline could surely increase our mood.
> Her's what we imagine for our Porta Nuova Building!


So, we'll have this new panoramic terrace with a view on the upcoming 'Library of Trees' public park, and on buildings like the Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest) and the UniCredit Tower with Gae Aulenti Square. And soon, near E1-E2 Building/The Showroom, there will be another beautiful tower with greenery and a terrace with a garden (UnipolSai Tower).​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER. City of Milan announces plan for new transportation hub.*








A new transportation hub to connect the city center with Milano Linate Airport; Milan subway network; the rail lines which serves the suburbs; the Idroscalo; and the upcoming Westfield Milan (one of the largest luxury shopping centers in Europe). There is also the intention, within this hub, to build a new station for the trains of national high-speed rail network. 

Local authorities agreed over the plan. "It will be a great hub with the goal to improve accessibility from/to the city. This is Milano Porta Est" said Marco Granelli, Milan Councillor for Mobility. Now it's up to Metropolitana di Milano analyze costs and benefits of each scenario to make the project real.​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER. Skyscrapers, parks and Circle Line: local authorities, FS agreed over the plan of former rail yards.*

The plan, approved by City of Milan, Regione Lombardia, Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane, Rete Ferroviaria Italiana and FS Sistemi Urbani, provides for the redevelopment of seven former railway yards. The plan is included in the big urban transformation expected to revolutionate Milan over the next decade.








Farini > 618,733 sqm / 6,659,986 sqft
Porta Romana > 216,614 sqm / 2,331,614 sqft
San Cristoforo > 158,256 sqm / 1,703,453 sqft
Porta Genova > 89,137 sqm / 959,462.6 sqft
Greco-Breda > 73,526 sqm / 791,427.2 sqft
Lambrate > 70,187 sqm / 755,486.6 sqft
Rogoredo > 21,132 sqm / 227,462.9 sqft








In particular, the plan envisages the creation of new parks; Circle Line with stations; skyscrapers and lowrise buildings to be used for offices, residences, retail, entertainment, culture and services.

Circle Line







The agreement outlines functional vocations for each area. In particular:
Farini > skyscrapers, services, etc; urban park (307,808 sqm / 3,313,218 sqft)
Porta Romana > towers, culture, etc; urban park (93,613 sqm / 1,007,642 sqft)
San Cristoforo > naturalistic oasis of 140,199 sqm / 1,509,089 sqft
Porta Genova > fashion and design; green areas
Greco > university, services; green areas 
Lambrate > university, services; green areas
Rogoredo > social housing, services.

Green areas. Creation of new urban parks.







http://www.ediliziaeterritorio.ilso...-masterplan-tre-aree-172856.php?uuid=AEttubkB
http://www.ediliziaeterritorio.ilso...ano-vale-15-miliardi-194149.php?uuid=AEK32jkB
http://www.comune.milano.it/wps/por...a_verde_agricoltura/scali_accordo_circle_line
http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/cronaca/scali-ferroviari-1.3219077
http://www.milanotoday.it/politica/progetti-scali-ferroviari.html​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER. Milan's canals to reopen with plans for new tunnel*


Darsena by Alessandro​
*Progress is being made in plans to reopen Milan's canal system.* 

HISTORY
The trails of the idea to make Milan accessible from the sea are lost in the chronicles of times that date before the times of the design and construction of the first artificial navigable canal. The canals were a passing route not only for the merchandise on its’ way to Milan but also for the marble of Candoglia used for the construction of the Milan's Cathedral and, in more recent times, a transporting route for the rolls of paper used by the typewriters of Corriere della Sera.

The construction of the Naviglio Grande begun in 1179 and in 1209 the Naviglio arrived to Milan. Since the first day of the construction the best engineers undertook the project and even today it is possible to admire the innovative system of dams conceived by Leonardo da Vinci at the end of 15th Century. Once upon a time: a view of the Navigli, the navigable canals of Milan. It took only 35 years, from 1439 to 1475, to build 90 kilometres of canals on the Milan territory made navigable thanks to the existence of 25 valleys, a characteristic no other city has. The development of the system didn’t stop at this point. On the contrary, when Leonardo da Vinci begun working on the project in 1482, the Martesana was improved and he also started setting up a new system of canals that would make navigation from Valtellina to Milan possible.

It was 1482 when Leonardo da Vinci, as soon as he arrived in Milan, was assigned by Ludwig II il Moro with the task to study a system that would make the navigation from Lake Como to Milan possible. Leonardo, who already designed the system of the dams in order to solve the problem of height difference of the territory making the navigation possible didn't miss the chance to draw some sketches that are preserved today in the Museum of Navigli. Since then the Navigli were characterized by a continuous development particulary by the construction of new canals and dams. This is how the canals' system became a fundamental means of communication for the city of Milan. The historical canals have been closed when the historical city plan changed between 1929 and the 1960s.​

*The first reports of the technical committee, including feasibility studies, will be on the mayor's desk by the end of the month. One concerns the underground tunnel to carry water from the Naviglio Martesana to the Darsena, following the old route of the waterway's inner ring. The second report is the one being prepared by Milan's transport authority, AMAT, including data on the reduced access to the city centre due to work in Area C, in force since February. It also includes projections on the effects of a hypothetical closure to private traffic of the roads running alongside the inner canal ring route, in anticipation of the reopening of the watercourse.*

*Confirming that discussion of the Navigli issue is near to completion, on Wednesday the mayor, during a live Facebook broadcast, said: "I was committed to holding a referendum at the end of the year" or "in January or February 2018" at the latest.* There are two possibilities: "a total reopening, or the opening of individual sections, but creating the conditions for a total opening". The wording of the referendum text is however still to be decided. Sala added: "We will assess the situation, will tell you how long it will take, how much it will cost, what disruption it will cause and what the end result will be". It will be a decision taken together with the councillors: "I'm too biased, I admit; I've written a book on the Navigli; I really believe in this project and think it makes a lot of sense".

Sample: Ponte delle Gabelle with new canals







The underground aqueduct, said Professor Antonello Boatti, one of the technicians, is important to the city, independently of the re-opening of the canals. The project involves separating the River Seveso and the Naviglio Martesana, which in the 1960s were merged into a single canal in Via Melchiorre Gioia, where it intersects Via Carissimi, so that they can travel along a straight line as far as the intersection with Viale Monte Santo. Here, they will merge to become the Redefossi canal. In essence, the Seveso will continue to flow through the Cavo Redefossi, which will also be the subject of two maintenance projects amounting to €15m, while the Martesana will resume its original route along Via San Marco, where there is already a channel, and then from Via Senato down to the Darsena. Its waters are clean, and besides contributing to the maintenance of the port of Milan, will flow along the Naviglio Pavese to irrigate the fields, rather than be dispersed as at present in the River Lambro and then the Po. That's not all. "The presence of the main channel will be useful for residents who use geothermal heating/cooling systems with heat pumps and drain the (clean) groundwater into the sewer", the technicians clarified. This is clean water that today paradoxically ends up in the purification plant. The main channel will also allow partial openings to be made in the inner sections of the Naviglio, from the Incoronata basin to that of Via Varenna or Via Locati.

A heated debate has been taking place at City Hall. Views range from the extreme position of the Green Party's Elena Grandi, who wants "to close off the route taken by inner ring of the canal system, already affected by work on the M4 metro line, to private traffic immediately", to that of the Lega's Simone Di Gennaro, who is concerned about balancing costs against benefits.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Redevelopment / Restyling works of some old/abandoned buildings in Porta Nuova*

*The Corner*
design > 5+1AA



































*UnipolSai Building*
design > Massimo Roj Architects

















*15 Corso Como*


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Winter Gardens*
design > Paolo Caputo Partnership
developer > China Investment Bank
investment > €70 million
official thread (see more info/pics) > link

Construction works are taking place in this new site in Porta Nuova district: 127 luxury apartments with design "Made in Italy". The complex includes services for the residents, while retail and restaurants open to the public. The peculiarity of the Winter Gardens are greenhouses that characterize each apartment, hosting decorative plants, flowers, small vertical gardens, shrubs and vines, sapling citrus and more. Terraces are intended to cover gardens and roof gardens.































































Pics by Andrea Pace

































































I GIARDINI D'INVERNO by ONEOFF

I GIARDINI D'INVERNO by ONEOFF​


----------



## IThomas

*China's hi-tech giant Huawei opens Europe's first flagship store in Milan*








Huawei chosen Italy and Milan to open its Europe's first flagship store: the Chinese hi-tech giant announced that it will be located at CityLife district, under the three skyscrapers designed by Arata Isozaki, Zaha Hadid and Daniel Libeskind; close to bars, restaurants, boutiques, entertainment and services.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BTg-dLljsT2/​
With this move, Huawei launched a challenge to its rivals: Samsung and Apple. The South Korean and American brands are present in the city with two new destinations: the first at Porta Nuova near the Diamond Tower; the second at Piazza del Liberty (not so far from the Cathedral), with an iconic flagship store under construction, designed by Norman Foster.

HUAWEI EXPERIENCE HUB
It is a place where architecture, design and technology meet. The Huawei Experience Hub will be the first in the world to offer an experience completely different. Visiting the store, you will be able to know all the new products immersed in an innovative hi-tech, digital context by Huawei.​


----------



## IThomas

*Antegnani Social Housing*
Milan | Zone 5

area > 36,650 sqm
design > Barreca & La Varra
developer > InvestiRe
investment > 39 million euros

The project involves the refurbishment of the five residential buildings in an decaying, abandoned state. The project will provide for the creation of about 500 apartments of different sizes for social housing. 








The design mainly concerned: the linkage and transversal usability between buildings and the diversification of functions on the ground floor, the organization of open/closed courts and the relationship between buildings and the green system, the rationalization of the volumes.


----------



## IThomas

*With Brexit ahead, Italian bankers are moving to Milan*


Porta Garibaldi, Milano by klausbergheimer​
*Italian financiers who handle some of their country's biggest deals out of London are moving to Milan*, lured by bumper tax breaks at a time of deep uncertainty about Brexit. Investment bankers making the switch include Goldman Sachs' co-head of Italy Francesco Pascuzzi, who also co-heads the global power and infrastructure team, and is looking to move early next year.

*Goldman Sachs and JP Morgan*, for example, *have started looking for new offices in Milan as their current bases*, in the bustling heart of Milan, *are too small to house those seeking to relocate.* Goldman has about 20 people on its payroll in Milan, but expects headcount to double by 2019 as a result of Italian bankers returning from London. JPMorgan, which has a much bigger presence of about 160 staff, aims to significantly increase that number. *"Hiring bankers from London used to be hard, no one was too keen to relocate as London was the place to be in finance. But things have changed" said Leopoldo Attolico, the Italy country manager for Citi, which has 200 Milan staff and expects workers to seek relocation from London.* "Now there is a sense of insecurity among non-UK nationals working in London and we have seen more interest in relocating to Milan, also thanks to new fiscal incentives."

Antonino Mattarella is also among bankers making the switch. In February the 38-year-old, who spent 12 years in London at Goldman Sachs, became Bank of America’s Italy head in Milan. ‎ *Some private equity and hedge fund executives have shifted too.* Giuseppe Prestia, partner at Charterhouse, has just relocated to Milan after handling the private equity house's Italian investments out of London for 13 years, and his firm is considering opening its own base in Italy. London-based buyout funds Cinven and Advent have started beefing up their Milan subsidiaries, with Advent director Francesco Casiraghi being the first to relocate.


Hayez and Flowers by Niklas Rosenberg​
Over the past two decades, thousands of graduates have left Italy with London as a favourite destination. But with Brexit ahead, in a bid to reverse this brain-drain *the government has introduced the 50 per cent, five-year income tax break for high-skilled Italian workers returning from abroad, as well as a flat tax rate of 100,000 euros on foreign income aimed at luring the wealthy of all nationalities.*

Known as a hub for world-class design, fashion and food, the city of Milan boasts 17 Michelin-starred restaurants among about 7,000 bars, cafes and eateries. It is also marketing itself as a modern banking centre with the new skyscrapers. *Apartments in prime areas like the Brera district cost about $12,000 per sqm versus an average of $25,000 in London's exclusive Mayfair. "For someone from London buying in Milan is like going to the supermarket" said Vincenzo Albanese, CEO of estate agency Sigest.*

*International schools are also reporting a pick-up in interest.* "We had a lot of interest from Italians working in London who decided it was time to come back. This has been a trend since Brexit" said Chris Greenhalgh, principal at the British School of Milan. Greenhalgh said *Milan's municipality recently gathered all international schools and asked them to provide details about their capacity as part of a pitch to lure people from London.* St Louis School recently added a third school to its Milan network in expectation of a boom in demand from returning Italians, converting a former monastery into a 600-place school.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 32 Sassetti Building*

Refurbishment/Restyling work completed for this old building located at Porta Nuova district, in front of Palazzo Lombardia. :cheers:








The building was inaugurated today as the new headquarters of "*Milano FinTech District*", an open ecosystem that wants to represent the Italian community of Finance and Technology. It aims to foster the development of Italian and European companies (including startups), and to support the growth of the financial ecosystem of the future. The Milano FinTech District aggregates leading Italian operators and leading technology, media and capital partners for the development of the industry, by promoting collaboration, competition, service interoperability and open innovation.


----------



## IThomas

*FC Internazionale Milano presents Inter Media House*








Inter Media House has been devised to meet the needs of millions of fans so they can enjoy access to the club wherever they are. The project was announced today by FC Internazionale Milano during an event held at Suning Training Centre in Appiano Gentile, which has undergone significant refurbishment to raise the already high standards of excellence. Every last detail is recorded and recounted from these facilities, becoming media content thanks to Inter Media House. The aim is to provide fans with a unique, immersive insight into all things Inter. Inter Media House is there for the creation of new products, harnessing communication to bring supporters closer to their heroes during training and on matchday. 

Inter really will be covered from every angle and some of the new features include special projects involving Virtual and Augmented Reality. The club's media team will create increased premium content to give supporters a unique view of the Nerazzurri's day-to-day life. 






Content will become even more interactive, faster and easier to use thanks to the new Inter app. Inter Official App has been created to provide fans with an even more personalised and exclusive user experience. The app is the best place to go for all your Inter needs. From information on your favourite player to details of training and matches and even ticketing, set the app to “Always on” mode and keep it with you wherever you go in Italy and around the world. There will be a particular focus on the Chinese market. Inter Official App will be available for smartphones and tablets on iOS and Android.

The club television channel is also getting a makeover. Seventeen years on from its creation in September 2000, the iconic Inter Channel will be rebranded as Inter TV. There will be a new name, logo, studios and technology, creating an HD experience for Inter lovers everywhere. Inter TV is currently distributed in Italy exclusively on Sky channel 232 and overseas content will be created both via a twice-weekly magazine show (in more than 50 countries across four continents, Europe, Asia, America and Africa) and daily content (in China on PPTV and Indonesia via a local telephone provider). There will be more exclusive areas of production which will operate on several different platforms, from social media to mobile and the website. The Nerazzurri channel is ready to join fans on this great adventure: #InterIsComing, we give you Inter Media House. 






“Football is changing,” said Inter CEO Alessandro Antonello, “and football clubs are becoming more and more like media and entertainment companies. Inter is a club with a long history – we celebrate our 110th birthday on 9 March next year – and we’ve enjoyed a great deal of success down the years. That’s why we’re one of the biggest football brands in the world. We want to ensure we remain at the forefront of the game in this time of great change by exporting our brand outside of Italy.”

“We compete for people’s time nowadays,” Chief Communications Officer Robert Faulkner explained, “so we must create engaging experiences and inspirational content that enhance fans’ relationship with our club. That’s the idea behind Inter Media House. We want to produce and distribute content and services that are increasingly tailored to users’ needs. Inter Media House is a multimedia platform that will enable us to further develop our brand through entertainment and innovation, creativity and design.”​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Metro 4 | Blue Line* (length: 15.2 km - stations: 21 - estimated passenger traffic: 86 million per year) *+ Metro 1 | Red Line*

















_Construction works around to some M4 stations:_

Argonne







Susa







Dateo







Tricolore







San Babila







Sforza Policlinico







Santa Sofia







Solari







Foppa







Segneri







San Cristoforo







_M1 extension works to Bettola start again after a stand by:_








http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it/​


----------



## IThomas

*Former market at QT8 set to become a Visual Arts Museum*








*QT8 - History*
The QT8 (Quartiere Triennale 8), a popular and experimental district, was brought into existence between 1946 and 1949 (during the post-war period), in occasion of the 8th edition of Triennale in Milan. The project was an opportunity for architects and planners to experiment with new materials and typologies.

*Visual Arts Museum - Project*
From design to design: QT8 district bet its future on a new museum. The plan foresees that old market becomes a Museum of Visual Arts, exposing sketches, studies and projects currently piled up in the archives of Sforza Castle. 

Architects Walter Patscheider and Corrado Serafini donated the feasibility study to the Triennale. "We think of two phases of intervention: convert the former market into a new museum. In detail, there will be a warehouse and an exhibition space, offices, conference halls and other areas opened to the city. If the first part of the project is successful, then we will start with the second one: construct two buildings with exhibit and conference rooms, restaurant, etc" said Patscheider.








"We have been in contact for six months with the City of Milan - says Serafini - the administration is ready to support the first phase". But local authorities are still waiting the delivery of the definitive project. Andrea Cancellato, general manager of the Triennale, speaks of "a coherent idea with the reason why the neighborhood was born. This project will enhance the whole area".​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates UpTown Milan*
design > Scandurra Studio 
developer > EuroMilano 
see project > link

New apartments close to Cascina Merlata residences, shopping mall and upcoming Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park.
The foundation stone was laid some days ago :cheers:









CieloETerra


----------



## gianlucozade

http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Serie...tri-san-siro-220970668271.shtml?refresh_ce-cp


----------



## IThomas

*The renovation of San Siro is a "top priority".*









Pic by Pierre Amato Ciciretti​
The mayor of Milan has met with representatives of AC Milan and FC Inter to discuss the possibility of modernising the San Siro, and he says the signs are positive. The two Serie A clubs are tenants in the city-owned stadium, which underwent significant renovation work prior to staging the 2016 Champions League final. However, more work is deemed necessary to bring the imposing stadium towards a "new era" and it has been mooted that both clubs could contribute financially in these works.

"We share the belief that a modern, renovated stadium provides an element of value to the city of Milan and for the clubs. Both sides have expressed their willingness to invest" the mayor said. "A working group will be opened to assess all the possible options we have available with the aim of identifying the best solution for the demands of the city's two clubs and of the fans" the mayor added.

Milan mayor said that city administration, in collaboration with the two local teams, need six months to elaborate the plan. Milan mayor hopes that refurbishment work begins in 2018.

The Councillor for Urban Planning invited the teams to also considerate the idea to invest in the areas close to San Siro.








https://sport.sky.it/calcio/serie-a/2017/10/03/nuovo-meazza-aperto-tavolo-lavoro.html
http://www.calcioefinanza.it/2017/1...y.it/sport/sansiro-sala-milan-inter.htmlnter/
http://www.milanotoday.it/sport/sansiro-sala-milan-inter.html
http://www.bresciaoggi.it/home/sport/altri-sport/sala-6-mesi-per-ripensare-san-siro-1.6003433​


----------



## IThomas

*Via Ippodromo 8 Residential Complex*
Milan | Zone 8

design > Beretta Associati
developer > Gruppo Carlo Maresca
area > 24,500 sqm
status > ongoing

The residential complex will consist of two buildings, with an orthogonal distribution which shapes an open courtyard, and a 22 levels tower north oriented.








The project shows a double aesthetical language. On the one hand it recalls the local architectural tradition, by using a cladding called "Ceppo di Gré" (an artificial type) for the lower buildings, while on the other hand it tries to highlight the tower, with wooden balconies and boxes for the greenery.​


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER. Milan ranks ninth among the world's most reputable cities in 2017*








City RepTrak® is a global survey based on more than 23,000 consumer ratings, collected in the G8 countries, which ranks the world's 56 most reputable cities based on levels of trust, esteem, admiration and respect. Perceptions are then grouped into three dimensions: Advanced Economy, Effective Government and Appealing Environment. Cities with strong reputations are perceived positively in all three dimensions.

The survey was conducted by Reputation Institute, the world's leading research and advisory firm for reputation, based in Boston (US). 

_The Most Reputable Cities In 2017, with RepTrak Pulse Scores:

TOP 25
01. Sydney 82.3
02. Copenhagen 81.5
03. Vienna 79.8
04. Stockholm 79.6
05. Vancouver 79.2
06. London 79.2
07. Melbourne 79.0
08. Barcelona 79.0
*09. Milan 78.7*
10. Toronto 78.6
11. Amsterdam 78.3
12. Tokyo 78.3
13. Rome 78.1
14. Montreal 78.0
15. Edinburgh 77.8
16. Helsinki 77.7
17. Dublin 77.6
18. Venice 77.5
19. Zurich 77.4
20. Munich 77.2
21. Madrid 77.0
22. San Francisco 76.3
23. New York 76.1
24. Paris 75.7
25. Prague 75.6_

Full ranking > https://www.forbes.com/sites/karste...s-most-reputable-cities-in-2017/#64cbb81c6dcf​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Palazzo delle Scintille / Padiglione 3*
project info > link

Restoration/Refurbishment work. 
Historical building located at CityLife / Tre Torri area will become a new art museum (official name still unknown).


----------



## IThomas

^^
More pics :cheers:













































http://blog.urbanfile.org/2017/10/09/milano-tre-torri-immagini-del-palazzo-delle-scintille/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ_l3VHgwf1/?taken-by=matteodlb​


----------



## IThomas

*Domus Eleganza*
Milan | Zone 7

design > BEMAA Bruno Egger Mazzoleni Architetti Associati
developer > Compagnia Immobiliare Italiana
status > ongoing

















Domus Eleganza is a eight-storeys residential building composed by 57 house units, including panoramic terraces.


























Modernity, elegance, details are distinctive features of Domus Eleganza; its quality is also expressed through the use of materials like zinc titanium and travertine, as well as "Made in Italy" products.


----------



## Axelferis

IThomas said:


> TOP 25
> 01. Sydney 82.3
> 02. Copenhagen 81.5
> 03. Vienna 79.8
> 04. Stockholm 79.6
> 05. Vancouver 79.2
> 06. London 79.2
> 07. Melbourne 79.0
> 08. Barcelona 79.0
> *09. Milan 78.7*
> 10. Toronto 78.6
> 11. Amsterdam 78.3
> 12. Tokyo 78.3
> 13. Rome 78.1
> 14. Montreal 78.0
> 15. Edinburgh 77.8
> 16. Helsinki 77.7
> 17. Dublin 77.6
> 18. Venice 77.5
> 19. Zurich 77.4
> 20. Munich 77.2
> 21. Madrid 77.0
> 22. San Francisco 76.3
> 23. New York 76.1
> 24. Paris 75.7
> 25. Prague 75.6[/I]
> 
> Full ranking > https://www.forbes.com/sites/karste...s-most-reputable-cities-in-2017/#64cbb81c6dcf​[/INDENT]




Happy for Milan but this ranking is a joke when a Global city like NYC is treated like that hno:
This survey isn't serious


----------



## IThomas

*MiCo gets a new look.*








It was launched a contest to redesign the facades of MiCo -Milan Convention Center-, the areas bordering the CityLife Park and the Porta Carlo Magno entrance. The place is also destinated to host artworks of some contemporary artists, so it is necessary to adopt innovative architectural solutions. The competition was promoted by Fondazione Fiera Milano and addressed to architects and engineers under 40, in view of the total upgrading of Via Gattamelata and its surroundings.

The deadline for the submission of proposals will expire on December 15. The final ranking is expected to be announced by 31 January 2018, which will be drawn up by a committee composed by Giovanni Gorno Tempini (Fondazione Fiera Milano), Fabrizio Curci (Fiera Milano), Francesco Conci (Fiera Milano Congressi), Armando Borghi (CityLife) and Mario Bellini (architect).

http://www.affaritaliani.it/notizia...area_vicina_a_citylfe-39194.html?refresh_cens
http://www.monitorimmobiliare.it/ri...ervato-ai-professionisti-under40_201710171343​


----------



## IThomas

*Pharo Business Center*
Milan | Zone 8

design > Park Associati
developer > Generali Real Estate
height > 67 meters
land area > 18,020 sqm








FACILITIES
* Two reception areas
* 185 car parking spaces, 29 motorcycle spaces 
* Kitchen, lounge, and meeting room on every office floor
* Sky bar with panoramic view (940 sqm terrace)
* Possibility of customizing spaces on the ground floor as: auditorium / training center / catering / cafeteria

TECHNICAL SYSTEMS
* Photovoltaic system
* Central heat and air conditioning
* Floating floors
* Fan coil units 4 tubes
* Suspended ceilings with raster bands and examinable panels
* Sprinkler system on all floors

ENERGY EFFICENCY
* Project target: LEED Certification - Level GOLD

















_"Working with volumetric design. Creating new urban infill. Always testing the limits of architectural composition and category, with an emphasis on sustainability. This is the philosophy of Park Associati. The most interesting compositional inspirations come from the urban setting and innovative use of materials and technologies. The result is the Pharo design."_
Park Associati Architects​
















_A STRUCTURE THAT COMMUNICATES WITH THE SPACE_
*Pharo* stands in a location open to all directions, making it easy to get anywhere in or outside the city. Direct access to highways makes the entire complex a strategic center. The tower and, integrated with it in a spatial continuum, two buildings that follow the same mirror pattern, connect to four urban arteries: via Gattamelata, viale Teodorico, via Traiano, and via Faravelli.












































_NEW ARCHITECTURES, NEW VISIONS_
An emblematic architecture. A firm anchor for anyone who wants to be in the heart of change. *Pharo*. Intentionally shifting geometries create extremely striking patterns. A new office center strategically situated between Portello, City Life, and the future Green Street, in Milan’s most densely developed work and business area. A complex that reflects the surrounding urban area and communicates with it, designed according to the most advanced criteria of eco-compatibility and energy efficiency.








_AN IDEAL PLACE FOR DEPARTURE_
With its extremely convenient location, *Pharo* offers easy access to both downtown nerve centers and to airports and train stations. Metro lines M5 and M1 will take you to the Garibaldi and Milan Centrale train stations, which both offer high speed trains, and to Piazza Cadorna and Piazza Duomo, in just a few minutes. The city rail link is also close by and the Linate and Malpensa airports are easy to reach. Easy to get to from any direction, *Pharo* welcomes guests and users of its facilities in a large, well-lighted reception area. Very high ceilings, terraces, and windows. An ornate, prestigious space, emblematic of an architecture that acts as a new urban hub.








Preparatory work. Existing buildings will be completely demolished! :cheers:































































http://blog.urbanfile.org/2017/10/19/milano-portello-pronto-alla-demolizione-palazzo-viale-teodorico/​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Metro 5 | Lilac Line*

Metropolitana Milanese published the extension project of M5 (Lilac Line) towards the north. Construction work will begin in 2021, and it has an estimated cost of 1.06-1.27 billion euro. 

Length > 13.2 km
New Stations > 11 (Testi-Gorki, Bassini, Rondinella-Crocetta, Matteotti, Bettola, Campania, Marsala, Monza FS, Trento Trieste, Parco Villa Reale, San Gerardo, Polo Istituzionale)


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Il Chiostro*
design > Daniele Fiori and Partners
see more > link

New residential complex. The project preservates the perimetral walls of the old building affected by cultural heritage constraints.




































http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2018/01/milano-san-vittore-il-chiostro-di-via.html


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 9/11 Pola Building*
design > GBPA Architects
see more > link

Redevelopment, restyling work of an old office and retail complex built in 1968, located not so far from Palazzo Lombardia.



























Pics by Andrea Pace


----------



## inspire2

*MILAN: Aerial Homage to Milan, Italy - Cinematic 4k drone footage, Duomo of Milano & much more*





Cinematic 4k footage of the evolving architectural panorama or the City of Milan, Italy. Milano, a metropolis in Italy's northern Lombardy (Lombardia) region, is a global capital of fashion and design. Home to the national stock exchange, it’s a financial hub also known for its high-end restaurants and shops. The Gothic Duomo di Milano cathedral and the Santa Maria delle Grazie convent, housing Leonardo da Vinci’s mural “The Last Supper,” testify to centuries of art and culture. This aerial cinematic video showcases: La Scala di Milano, the Duomo di Milano, the Unicredit Tower, Citylife Milano, including close views of Lo Storto by Zaha Hadid, as well as the Castello Sforzesco, the Park Hyatt Hotel


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Metro 4 | Blue Line* (length: 15.2 km - stations: 21 - estimated passenger traffic: 86 million per year)

MILAN UNDERGROUND MAP







Updates from just some stations:

Linate







Forlanini FS







Dateo







Tricolore







Solari







Washington-Bolivar







Gelsomini







San Cristoforo








cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it​


----------



## ilgabbiano

Amazing projects!


----------



## IThomas

*Coima prepares to further invest in Porta Nuova.*









link image​
Coima SGR, an Italian real estate investment company, has completed the capital raising for its Coima Opportunity Fund II. The investment capacity of the fund is over €1.5 billion. 

*The investment include the acquisition of two strategic sites, both located in the district of Porta Nuova with a total area of more than 100,000 sqm of gross surfaces, where the construction of buildings with a tertiary purpose is planned. The designer will be selected through an architectural international competition.*

"The Italian territory represents a strategic natural resource and one of the competitive factors in a policy of economic development - Manfredi Catella, Founder & CEO of Coima SGR said - Our commitment, together with our partners, is to contribute investments that can foster sustainable development with an additional positive impact on the economy and on local communities. With this fund, we have created an important vehicle which, through a fruitful and constructive collaboration with strategic partners, operators, banks, insurance companies, institutions and bodies, will be able to promote innovative projects".​


----------



## inspire2

*MILAN: The city. Aerial 5K Ultra HD Drone Video*





Cinematic 4k footage of the evolving architectural panorama or the City of Milan, Italy. Milan, a metropolis in Italy's northern Lombardy region, is a global capital of fashion and design. Home to the national stock exchange, it’s a financial hub also known for its high-end restaurants and shops. The Gothic Duomo di Milano cathedral and the Santa Maria delle Grazie convent, housing Leonardo da Vinci’s mural “The Last Supper,” testify to centuries of art and culture.


----------



## IThomas

*New Galeazzi Hospital and Research Institute*
Milan | Zone 8
height > 85 meters
developer > Gruppo Ospedaliero San Donato
investment > 200 million euros








A new hospital and research institute will be built at former Expo 2015 site, on a 50,000 sqm surface, as part of the "Science, Knoweldge and Innovation Park" project (see more here). The 85-meters-tall building is devoted to host in one place the Galeazzi Hospital and the Sant'Ambrogio Clinical Institute. 






The building was designed according to the most modern structural engineering innovations and it is equipped with a solar-thermal and photovoltaic roof. The building is sustainable with low energy consumptions and reduced CO2 emissions thanks to the use of self-cleaning materials which also have the ability to absorb smog and purify the air. The building will be served by public transports and it surrounded by a 20,000 sqm garden. Two car-parkings are planned too.








Construction work begins in Spring 2018.


----------



## inspire2

*MEDIOLANUM - 5K Ultra HD cinematic aerial views of Milan, Italy's skyline*

Aerial views of Milano, Italia.






5K Ultra HD video featuring: The Fours Seasons Hotel in Milan, Torre Velasca, The forzesco Castle, The Duomo, Unicredit Tower and Piazza Gae Aulenti, Santa Maria delle Grazie and much more.
Footage shot with DJI Inspire 2 and Zenmuse X7 camera with 16mm lens.


----------



## IThomas

*Back on track: Libeskind's Museum might be built at CityLife*








Ten years ago, american architect Daniel Libeskind teamed up with his Italian partner CityEdge, to design a new Museum of Contemporary Art which was planned to be built at CityLife district. Then the millionaire project was canceled. Now the Museum, according to an article of Italian daily Corriere della Sera, seem is back on track and it might be built next to the three iconic skyscrapers, surrounded by green and pedestrian areas.

The Museum was designed to further enhance the position of Milan in the international art world alongside cities such as New York and Paris. The Museum was also intended to enrich the city's museums list that includes exhibition spaces such as Triennale Design Museum and the Museum of the Twentieth Century.

*MUSEUM - OLD PROJECT*








Libeskind was inspired by the tradition of Italian Renaissance, conceiving a structure that blends together the forms of the circle and square -- a square at the base which becomes a circle at the top and going "slips" by hand, creating tiered facade jutting or inclined. A highly suggestive geometrical evolution on a vertical axis that recalls not only Leonardo's golden section but also spherical astronomy and the process of evolution of art itself, which derives its beauty from the dynamics of transformation, the overlapping of images and the movement of different geometrical figures.









The museum would include exhibition areas distributed on all the floors, a bar/bistrot on the ground floor, a restaurant on the mezzanine overlooking the public park, artisan's workshop for the staging of temporary exhibitions, a bookshop, and the administrative offices. 

Candoglia marble - Milan Cathedral







The museum should have covered with the same marble of the Milan Cathedral. The design excellence of the new museum is apparent not only from its aesthetic and functional appearance, but also from the technology it uses. In fact the architectural design was developed with the aim of achieving the highest possible level of environmental compatibility with the objective of becoming a zero impact building.










*IL CURVO / THE CURVED ONE --- NEW PAVILION*​
In meantime, Daniel Libeskind has designed a new pavilion which will be added at the base of Il Curvo / The Curved One / PwC Tower (see updates).







Here is a rendering created by our SSC user (Skymino)








_Unofficial rendering_​


----------



## IThomas

*Which future for Porta Romana Rail Yard? Architect Zucchi shares his vision.*

Italian architect Cino Zucchi has drawn up his proposal for one of the seven former rail yards in Milan (see more here) and shares his first masterplan with us. Porta Romana Rail Yard, spanning over a surface of 216,614 sqm or 2,331,614 sqft, is part of Milan's ambitious plan to convert the dismitted areas currently owned by Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane, the Italian state-owned holding company that manages infrastructure and services on the Italian rail network. 








Porta Romana - the district
Porta Romana is a former city gate of Milan. It has long been the centre of city life and was the place chosen by the local nobility to build their mansions. Triumphant ceremonies and joyful celebrations were held here. At the end of the 18th century, its importance began to decline as a result of new districts that flourished in different areas of the city.

Porta Romana is located at the end of the corso in a square called Medaglie d'Oro, in the south-east of the city centre. It was once part of the Spanish Walls, which were among the most famous in Europe, a fragment of which remains on the right side of the door. The arch was built in 1598 to designs by Aurelio Trezzi on the occasion of the arrival in Milan of Maria Theresa of Austria, who was on her way to Madrid to marry Philip III of Spain. Its origins, anyway, can be traced further back to the Roman Walls of the city, which had a corresponding "Roman Gate" roughly in the same area. Porta Romana, was indeed the first and the main imperial entrance of the entire city of Milan, as it was the starting point of the road leading to ancient Rome.

Today in this old district, you can still soak up the atmosphere of the old Milan by sipping a coffee at one of the famous historic bars or stopping for lunch at one of the many typical trattorias. Nearby are the Teatro Carcano, built on the ruins of the former convent of St. Lazarus, and the Terme di Milano, an elegant spa complex with saunas, steam baths, Jacuzzi and relaxation areas. 








Porta Romana Rail Yard - Cino Zucchi's masterplan in a nutshell

Strategies to develop according to the architect:
* Activate the street as a social space
* Give breath to the compact blocks
* Reform the dismissed enclosures
* Redesign the ground of great quarters
* Improve the pedestrian and cycle paths
* Valorise the agricultural past
* Create new urban figures








The burying of the rail tracks allows to reconnect the two sides of the neighborhood with a large urban garden leading from Piazzale Lodi to the Museum by Prada Foundation.








A stylish skyscraper overlooks a pedestrian square with an iconic station which connects the Circle Line to the subway network and the bus stops. The plaza also become an exciting place to host culture, retail and dining. The urban development in Porta Romana could include new residential buildings and services as well.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I hope this is realized! My city Toronto is also planning a similar scheme, covering up a rail line that splits the city in two.


----------



## IThomas

*Fondazione Prada's Tower designed by OMA, opens to the public in April.*








The final touch to the Fondazione Prada is ready to be unveiled will open next month, housing the institution's permanent collection. The new tower marks the completion of the foundation's Milan venue, designed by Rem Koolhaas, with Chris van Duijn and Federico Pompignoli. 








The 60-meters-tall tower is one of three new buildings that distinguish Fondazione Prada's complex, in the former gin distillery dating back to the 1910s. The white concrete building will become a recognizable landmark for the Fondazione, revealing itself within Milan's urban skyline while simultaneously framing an unprecedented view of the city through its large windows.








The building is set to officially open on April 20. The Tower develops on nine levels, six of which are exhibition spaces. The remaining three levels host a restaurant and other visitors' facilities. The structure is completed by a panoramic terrace hosting a rooftop bar. The exhibition spaces have been conceived to display works and large installations from the Prada collection, which mostly includes works by 20th and 21st century Italian and international artists, and set to become a resource of potential perspectives which future projects and new artists will contribute to.








The irregular geometry of Tower allows its exterior appearance to vary according to different observation points, and perfectly embodies the architectural vision for the entire Fondazione, which features an ensemble of oppositions and fragments that never congeal into a single image. "By introducing so many spatial variables, the complexity of the architecture will promote an unstable, open programming. The interaction between the spaces and specific events or works of art offer an endless variety of conditions" Koolhaas said in a statement.


----------



## IThomas

*Reportage: CityLife in white.*
By SSC user Luchimi


----------



## gianlucozade

*Milano, in fase di ultimazione il progetto The Corner in Porta Nuova: potrebbe ospitare la nuova sede Inter*

La città di Milano e il suo skyline continua nella sua trasformazione con l'arrivo di nuovi palazzi e grattacieli, che vede tra i suoi protagonisti Generali Real Estate, la compagnia che nel capoluogo lombardo ha costruito il progetto di Citylife e che continua il suo sviluppo: secondo quanto riporta il sito Finanzareport.it, è infatti ormai prossimo alla conclusione il progetto The Corner in viale della Liberazone, nei pressi dell'area di Porta Nuova: una volta ultimato, il nuovo centro potrebbe ospitare la sede della casa di moda Versace e forse anche dell'Inter.

http://www.fcinternews.it/news/milano-in-fase-di-ultimazione-il-progetto-the-corner-in-porta-nuova-potrebbe-ospitare-la-nuova-sede-inter-271472


----------



## IThomas

*Invimit puts Piazza d'Armi on sale*








*Invimit*, the Investimenti Immobiliari Italiani Sgr S.p.A. entirely held by Italy's Ministry of Economy and Finance, *has put Piazza D'Armi on sale. It is an area consisting of 38 former military depot and stores, known as Magazzini di Baggio, and of uncultivated land. Its surface spans over an area of 416,150 sqm or 4,479,401.32 sqft.*

*The rectangular development area* lies between Via della Rovere, Via Olivieri, Via delle Forze Armate and Via Cardinale Tosi and *is made up of two separate portions forming a single individual share of an authorised plot. The redevelopment initiative, to be implemented by means of approval of the Urban Development Plan, allows the creation of 291,300 sqm of GFA (residential, commercial and service sector-private services).*

The zone is predominantly for residential and service sector use, with public and private amenities and commercial enterprises, as well as public facilities such as Borromeo Hospital, Baggio Military Hospital, Parco delle Cave, Bosco in Città, Parco di Trenno and Parco di Baggio, the main urban parks in the municipality. The zone in which the area lies is well served by over-ground public transport and by Line 1 of the underground (Inganni stop 850 m away). Access to the area using private transport is guaranteed by local roads and proximity to the Milan Western Bypass (3.5 km away).​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan rethinks shopping*

*Increasingly large suburban shopping malls and some strategies to bring shopping back into the city centre. 
The future of shopping in Milan.*

*IL CENTRO*







In its first year of operation, Il Centro, designed by Italian architects Michele De Lucchi and Davide Padoa, 92,000 sqm, reported earnings of 600 million euros. Eye-popping numbers that inspired a sort of phase two to enhance customer loyalty: the creation of an indoor skiing facility designed by De Lucchi, along the lines of the SnowZone ski slope in Madrid's Xanadu shopping mall.

*SCALO MILANO*







A year and a half ago, Scalo Milano opened south of Milan. It features 43,000 sqm of sales space (which will be expanded to 60,000) dominated by fashion, food and design (Kartell and Cassina are just two of the brands present at the mall). 

*WESTFIELD MILANO*















It is expected to become one of Europe's largest luxury malls: Westfield Milano will exclude groceries, but will include among its amenities a new station on the Milan-Venice high-speed rail line and a branch of the Genoa Aquarium.

*CONCORDIA MALL*















Concordia Mall is scheduled to open in the second half of 2021 with 365 stores, a leisure & entertainment area, and a mixed residential-office area for a value close to one billion euros, designed by Echo Architecture for Falcon Malls, a company in the Fawaz Alhokair Group. It will occupy a portion of the new MilanoSesto district, the site of the former Falck steel works in Sesto San Giovanni, one of Europe's largest post-industrial regeneration projects (1.4 million sqm, including a health district and housing for 13,000 inhabitants). There will be two shopping areas: a three-level, 80,000-sqm mall in Building T5 of the former steel works, a monument of industrial architecture that will be fully preserved as the fulcrum and symbol of the project; and a retail boulevard through the adjacent mixed residential-office area. 

*CASCINA MERLATA MALL*















Falcon Malls is also the developer behind the other major Milanese shopping mall, Cascina Merlata (designed by Echo Architecture), which should open in late 2020 in the new Uptown smart district northwest of the city, near the planned Science-Knowledge-Innovation Park. The mall will offer retail, food, and entertainment (multiplex cinema and family play area) in 65,000 sqm of space.

*MORE SHOPPING*







Ikea is planning its fourth store in the Milan area. On the other hand, there is a return of shopping towards the city centre. As well as the new Porta Nuova and CityLife shopping areas, Milan has developed a number of Urban Commerce Districts, based on active response to local needs, the integration of shopping and public use, and synergy between production and public access. Milan now features thirteen UCD: Portocentenaro, Isola, Torriani, 25 Aprile, Buenos Aires, Galleria, Romana, Ticinese, Navigli, Giambellino, Vercelli-De Angeli, Brera, and Sarpi.​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano Bicocca University's Dormitory*
Milan | Zone 9
height > 54 m
design > GaS Studio
developer > InvestiRe
investment > € 2,750,000








The project concerns a 15-floors building which will host a new university dormitory, in north Milan's city centre, near the Milano Bicocca University, the Arcimboldi Theater and the Bicocca Village Mall.

Updates


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 74 Via Chiese Building*
design > Park Associati Architects (refurbishment)
see project info > link

Renovation project of an old building with poor energy performance and architectural quality. 

How it was







Project









How it is -- Updates































​


----------



## IThomas

*Arcadia Center*
Milan | Zone 8
design > Giuseppe Tortato Architetti (restyling)
developer > InvestiRe








Project concerns the refurbishment, restyling of an old office building built in the 1970-1980s. 








A new facade skin encloses highly flexible spaces adapted to the latest international standards. A dynamic and representative entrance hall welcomes lounge spaces for informal meetings and multifunctional areas for business.
































State-of-the-art technology, LEED Silver certification, interior spaces with high comfort, innovative plant solutions with reduced environmental impact, complete the project.








Volkswagen Bank and Volkswagen Leasing will be the new tenants.​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan's Porta Nuova and Porta Volta won the MIPIM Award 2018!*








*Porta Nuova and Fondazione Feltrinelli Building (Porta Volta) are the two Milanese projects which have won the MIPIM Award 2018* in Cannes (France), *respectively as "Best Urban Regeneration Project" and "Best Office & Business Development".* Both projects have been developed by Coima -an Italian leading platform in the investment, development and management of real estate- and Hines Italia.








*Milan's Porta Nuova won over the other finalists: Berlin's Puhlmannhof, Moscow's Zarayadye Park and Jakarta's Kalijodo Park. Milan's Fondazione Feltrinelli Building won over London's Bloomberg European HQ, Lima's Real 2 and Chongging's Sunac Chongqing One Central Mansion.*






_*Porta Nuova - Best Urban Regeneration Project*_
Through the consolidation of the three neighborhoods Garibaldi, Varesine and Isola, and thanks to the vision of more than 20 Italian and foreign architects who took part in the project (Cesar Pelli, Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Stefano Boeri, Mario Cucinella, Arquitectonica, Paolo Caputo, M2P Associati, Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel and Partners, Michele De Lucchi, Muñoz + Albin, Petra Blaisse, Andreas Kipar, Lucien Lagrange, Piuarch) - Porta Nuova has been able to renovate a former railway yard of over 290,000 square meters in Milan, which was out of use for decades, into a place with LEED GOLD certified buildings which represent part of the new CBD. Its spaces are leased to leading companies in finance, IT, insurance and consulting, fashion, dining.

_*Feltrinelli Foundation Building & Microsoft House (Porta Volta) - Best Office & Business Development*_
It is the first first public Italian building signed by Herzog & De Meuron and the new seat of the Feltrinelli Foundation and also host the Microsoft House. The building is an inclusive space accessible to all, designed to promote dynamic participation in an ongoing dialogue with the city and the international context. It is the heart of an innovative research effort that aims to investigate and understand the most pressing issues facing contemporary society, with the results of the research being returned to the city of Milan within a dynamic hybridization of languages and processes. Microsoft House, instead, is an hub open to companies, students, and citizens, under a banner of innovation and culture. With a mixture of interiors that are 100% made in Italy where new ways of meeting and working merge with the values of openness, flexibility, energy and technology. The structure is a space for citizens, where participation has the power to open a multidisciplinary window on the transformation underway. 
​


----------



## IThomas

*Update "Library of Trees" Public Park *
design > Inside Outside Studio
area > 90,000 sqm / 968,752 sqft
investment > 14 million euros
see project > link | previous updates > 1-2-3-4


















urbanfile 1 / 2


----------



## IThomas

*Updates UnipolSai Tower* (Porta Nuova)
design > Mario Cucinella Architects
height > 126 m
official thread > link









urbanfile







​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Gioia 22* (Porta Nuova)
design > Gregg E. Jones (Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects), Paolo Caputo Partnership
height > 120 m
official thread > link

Demolition work of old INPS Building.

























































panoramica.it


----------



## FelixMadero

Irreproachable updates!


----------



## IThomas

*Park Associati draws up first masterplan of 'Nuova Città di Rozzano'*








South of Milan there is a border area between the city and the countryside, along the Naviglio canal and immersed in the South Agriculture Park. Here will come up the new village project called "Nuova Città di Rozzano", spanning over a surface of 1,141,476 sqm or 12,286,745 sqft. Italian architecture firm Park Associati has designed a functional mix that creates a new residential settlement with schools, services, commercial and a tertiary pole.








The masterplan identifies the design focuses and the possible scenarios for the implementation of the site. The proposal is of a urban transformation, aiming for an integrated framework of actions that can leed to more sustainability already in the meaning of future design choices: "to build for living", The project investigates the environmental and social dynamics and transport dynamics in the territorial and metropolitan context. The masterplan project topics are the protection and enhancement of agricultural and environmental resources; the sustainable mobility; sustainability and energy efficiency.


----------



## Josedc

A lot of iconic projects!


----------



## IThomas

*Milan discuss possible 2026 Olympic bid with CONI, IOC*








Milan is discussing with the Italian National Olympic Committee (CONI) about possibly bidding for the 2026 Winter Games. Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala met with CONI President Giovanni Malago about his city's interest. "I think Milan has everything required but we won't do anything without a government and its approval" Sala said. Milan awaits that the new national government is formed in the next few weeks.

Despite the rule that prevents the IOC session's host nation from bidding for the Games, Malago discussed the possible bid during a visit with IOC president Thomas Bach in Lausanne, Switzerland. It is rumoured that as Sion is likely to drop out from the bidding process in a June 2018 referendum, this would make it possible for the 2019 IOC session to be transferred from Milan to the IOC headquarters in Lausanne. The Italian bid would then be back on the table as there would be no potential for breaking the bidding rules.

"The IOC appreciates the growing interest within Italy for sport and the Olympic games" Malago said, while also expressing apprehension considering the state of the government. CONI is still recovering from its dropped Rome bid for the 2024 Summer Games, which ended following opposition from Mayor Virginia Raggi.

If the plan goes ahead, Milan intends to organize the Games in the mountain valley of Bormio and the city centre, including facilities such as the Sforza Castle. A new arena would be built at Santa Giulia, while the Mediolanum Forum will be refurbished and the Palalido would be used too, as it is expected to be completed in next months. The Olympic Village, however, would be built in the south-east Milan: local authorities already plan to convert the residences of the athlets into new housing for the university students.

Among the other cities which have shown preliminary interest for 2026 Winter Games: Stockholm (Sweden), Calgary (Canada) and Sapporo (Japan).​


----------



## IThomas

*Pedestrian-friendly spaces are better: here's the new plan to refurbish twelve plazas in the city centre*








Milan will have a total of more than 50,000 sqm new pedestrian areas and over 300 new trees. The twelve projects span over a total surface of 150,000 sqm. The key theme behind each project is "strengthening neighborhood identities". 


Milano - il castello sforzesco by Giancarlo Monti​
The most iconic intervention, however, regards the refurbishment of Piazza Castello-Foro Bonaparte, the area overlooking the Sforza Castle. For this project, in particular, the city is awaiting the green light of the Superintendence of Cultural Heritage.​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* today





































fb page: "semplicemente Milano"


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Il Curvo/The Curved One/PwC Tower* (CityLife)
design > Daniel Libeskind
height > 175 m
official thread > link

scroll>>>

































Pics by Andrea Cherchi








​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Aurora Tower*
design> Calzoni Architetti
developer > Borio Mangiarotti, Panorama s.r.l.
area > 11,800 sqm - 127,014 sqft
official thread > link

New residential complex with a wide variety of apartments; underground parking, retail and private inner garden will be built next to CityLife.




































Pics by Andrea Pace


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Moneta Social Hosing*
design > Beretta Associati, Mpartner
developer > InvestiRe
area > 21,000 sqm

The new social housing complex will provide the construction of 320 apartments in 15-floors building (x3) and 7-floors building (x3), as well as private garden. 


















Pics by Francesco Langiulli


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Winter Gardens*
design > Paolo Caputo Partnership 
developer > China Investment
official thread > link

The project located in Porta Nuova concerns the construction of luxury apartments, services, retail and restaurant. The peculiarity of the Winter Gardens are greenhouses that characterize each apartment, hosting decorative plants, flowers, small vertical gardens, shrubs and vines, sapling citrus and more. Terraces are intended to cover gardens and roof gardens.































































Pics by Andrea Pace


----------



## IThomas

*Udpates UpTown Cascina Merlata*
design > Scandurra Studio
developer > Euromilano, Intesa San Paolo Bank

The project located at Cascina Merlata, a site next to the upcoming "Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park", concerns the construction of apartment buildings surrounded by public park and services.



























Pics by Luis Cristian Plasencia Lujan


----------



## IThomas

https://www.facebook.com/dearmilano.it/photos/a.206185353078730.1073741828.195183057512293/578126682551260/?type=3&theater​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan runs for the Olympics*








*THE INTERNATIONAL OLYMPIC COMMITTEE (IOC) TODAY ANNOUNCED THAT SEVEN NATIONAL OLYMPIC COMMITTEES (NOCS) HAVE EXPRESSED OFFICIAL INTEREST IN HOSTING THE OLYMPIC WINTER GAMES 2026 – WITH OTHERS ALREADY CONSIDERING 2030 AND BEYOND. THIS IS THE FIRST GROUP BENEFITTING ENTIRELY FROM THE OLYMPIC AGENDA 2020 REFORMS, WHICH OFFER A COST-EFFICIENT, TRANSPARENT AND FLEXIBLE DELIVERY OF THE GAMES FROM CANDIDATURE THROUGH TO LEGACY.*

*The NOCs and cities are:
* Austrian Olympic Committee (Graz)
* Canadian Olympic Committee (Calgary)
* Italian Olympic Committee (Cortina d'Ampezzo/Milan/Turin)
* Japanese Olympic Committee (Sapporo)
* Swedish Olympic Committee (Stockholm)
* Swiss Olympic Association (Sion)
* Turkish Olympic Committee (Erzurum)*

“I warmly welcome the NOCs’ and cities’ interest in hosting the Olympic Winter Games. The IOC has turned the page with regard to Olympic candidatures. Our goal is not just to have a record number of candidates, but ultimately it is to select the best city to stage the best Olympic Winter Games for the best athletes of the world,” said IOC President Thomas Bach.

*These interested cities and NOCs will continue with the new Dialogue Stage in which the IOC provides NOCs with greater support, technical advice, communications assistance and materials to develop the best possible candidature.* The new approach enables cities to create the most feasible, legacy-enhancing Olympic Games possible. *During the Dialogue Stage, the IOC will work together with the cities and NOCs to narrow the field and ultimately produce the best possible host city.*

*The New Norm will also afford increased flexibility in designing Games that meet the long-term development goals of the city, region and country.* The seven-year preparation journey has been significantly simplified, and hosts will receive more support from the IOC and the wider Olympic Movement. Legacy is a priority from the very start of the planning through to final delivery and well beyond. The implementation of the IOC’s reforms will ensure that these elements are incorporated across the board and monitored from the earliest stages of Games planning and organisation. 

“It’s no surprise that so many incredible cities have come forward to compete for the Olympic Winter Games in 2026 and 2030,” said Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti. “The reforms laid out by Olympic Agenda 2020 created a clean, clear candidature process for Los Angeles, and many cities from around the world will benefit from these reforms as they bid in the coming months.”

olympic.org​


----------



## IThomas

*OpenZone*
Milan UA | Bresso 
design > Michele De Lucchi Architects
developer > Zambon Group
investment > €56 million 








*Zambon will double the size of OpenZone, the Life Sciences campus created by the group as a fundamental part of its Open Innovation philosophy. Construction of the first building will begin in 2018 and is slated for completion in 2021. The complex will consist of two towers with space for state-of-the art research laboratories and business projects for startups with innovative ideas in the healthcare field.*

OpenZone currently encompasses 15,500 sqm of office space, 7,500 sqm of laboratories, and 1,600 sqm of GMP laboratories, and is home to over 20 organizations working in the Life Sciences field. These include some of the most important biotech companies in Italy (Axxam, EryDel, MolMed, Newron, Nicox, to name just a few), and also Italian Angels for Biotech (IAB), an association of 35 professionals from the Life Sciences sector (entrepreneurs, investors, executives and scientists), which was created to help close the gap between scientific excellence and value creation by providing funding and managerial support for industrial projects. 

There is also Zcube, a research venture of the Zambon group, which created the Open Accelerator, an accelerated course specifically for the Life Sciences, in other words a "gym" where young entrepreneurs can train to meet the challenges of a very complex marketplace and increase the technical and business knowhow that they will need to create and develop successful innovative start-ups.

And obviously the OpenZone serves as the headquarters of the Zambon group, a modern, multinational, family-owned company based in Italy that has been in the pharmaceutical and fine chemicals industry for 111 years with over 2,800 employees in 19 countries on 3 continents, namely Europe, America and Asia.

















*In view of the development plan, which will bring the total space to 37,000 sqm, OpenZone is setting itself up to play a leading role on the innovation and research front in the Life Sciences sector, and positioning itself as an entrepreneurial ecosystem of excellence that will work in synergy with Human Technopole, Healthcare and Research City at MilanoSesto, and other players in the Life Sciences field, affirming its own distinctive elements.*


----------



## IThomas

*Sports Life City*
Milan UA | San Donato Milanese
design > studio Form_a, Onirismstudio, Wip architetti s.r.l, studio Laura Gatti
investment > + €190 million
official thread (see updates) > link

A new project in San Donato Milanese (south-east Milan's city centre) dedicated to sports, spanning over a site of nearly 280,000 sqm. It will host a new arena of 20,000 seats, a secondary arena of 1,500 seats, 8 tennis field, restaurants, shops, a medical center, a residence for the athletes and a new sports high school with a student campus dedicated.

The private investment amounts to over 170 million euros, plus 20 million for urbanization and environmental compensation works. A new junction will permit to connect the new development with the Milan Ring Road.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan "will benefit from Brexit" as the city grows in confidence and status, say designers and critics*
DeZeen

*Milan is becoming a major cultural destination that could attract creative businesses away from London, according to leading figures in the city for its Design Week.*

Margriet Vollenberg, the Dutch curator behind the city's Ventura Centrale and Venture Future exhibitions, said Milan was becoming a "world city". "Brexit is an opportunity for Milan," she said, speaking during Milan design week, the world's most important design festival, which is underway in the city this week. "Businesses are coming here" she told Dezeen. "Milan used to feel like just another European city but now it's a world city. It will benefit from Brexit,as Italian people who left the city to start businesses in London return". Vollenberg heads Utrecht-based Organisation in Design, but has been curating shows in Milan since the launch of the Ventura Lambrate design district in 2010. She said the city has recovered from years of decline and is now full of confidence.








Vollenberg, who lived in Milan from 2000 to 2005, said that people in the city were now more open to foreigners than before and that English was regularly spoken by inhabitants, in contrast to the time when she lived here when people only spoke Italian. She added: "There is now money in the city for investment and to support people with ideas. Things are happening. And the city is a much more pleasant place to live since they made so many improvements."

Other key design-world figures in the city for Milan design week agreed. "The Expo, which wasn't very exciting culturally, was the catalyst for all of this," said critic and writer Alice Rawsthorn. "I think it brought a new energy to Milan, and new investment from new areas that developed, and all that development accelerated. I think it has had a great legacy for the city, building on all the great restaurants, the lovely old shops, the gardens and so on." Rawsthorn added that the opening of new cultural buildings in the city had made a difference.

Milan is home to the third largest metropolitan economy in EU after London and Paris, and the Italian stock Exchange. And it is considered the capital of global design and fashion, with a high concentration of leading brands in both sectors based in and near the city. Yet it suffered in the aftermath of the 2008 financial crisis, which hit the city's key banking sector. It also saw its prestigious fashion and design industries threatened by the rise of the far east as a manufacturing base. 








In addition, the former industrial city fell behind rival cities in terms of its environmental quality, suffering from gridlocked traffic and air pollution. For years, it lacked the political will and coordination to adapt. But Milan has invested heavily in its infrastructure, with major pedestrianisation schemes, new parks and cycle-hire projects among initiatives that have transformed Italy's financial capital.

Britt Moran of Milan-based design duo DimoreStudio said the city was now a "fantastic place". "Milan has absolutely got its shit together this year" said the American-born designer, referring to the events taking place during design week. "It's amazing, you can feel it everywhere. I go by bike everywhere so I'm all over the city, and you can see so many new things in so many new neighbourhoods." "With the Salone del Mobile, it gets more and more interesting," he added. "It's a complete design capital." "The city is changing for the better. Milan is a fantastic place and it's not huge so it's accessible. It's small enough to feel like home, but it offers a lot of contemporary architecture, art and exhibitions. The quality of life is amazing here."​


----------



## IThomas

*Porta Nuova & CityLife collage*


----------



## Axelferis

How can Milan be 3rd after London & Paris?
Amsterdam? Frankfurt?


----------



## IThomas

^^
They have considered the European regions (NUTS2 regions) 2015 GDP - Source Eurostat
Lombardia (Milan) €357,200 million
...
Darmstadt (Frankfurt) €190,178 million
Noord-Holland (Amsterdam) €141,784 million


----------



## IThomas

*Intesa SanPaolo thinks to build new skyscraper in Milan*
IlSole24Ore








Intesa SanPaolo -the largest banking group in Italy by market capitalization, and second by total assets- is planning to build a new skyscraper in Milan. It's likely that the new headquarters will be built at MIND (Milano Innovation District) near Rho-Fiera Milano Exhibition Centre and the high-speed rail network.

The choice to build at MIND Milan Innovation District, according to the rumors, is in pole position because this 1.1-million-sqm site will soon host a huge pole including advanced services and scientific functions. Other areas have been taken in consideration such as MilanoSesto, Santa Giulia and Cascina Merlata.

In terms of size, however, sources close to Intesa have said the banking group is opting for the construction of a building with 30,000 sqm GFA or two buildings with a total GFA of 50,000 sqm. The decision is awaited to be taken by this year, so that the skyscraper can be completed in 2020.​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That building in the background is interesting, looks like a really early example of facade retention.


----------



## Galro

It dates from 1955 while the retained facade dates from 1902.


----------



## papoff

^^
the facade belongs to a hotel damaged during the bombings of the world war II and then moved to this more modern building.

the square, piazzetta del liberty (liberty little square), takes its name from this facade.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates "Library of Trees" Public Park *
design > Inside Outside Studio
area > 90,000 sqm / 968,752 sqft
investment > €14 million
developer > Coima
see project > link | previous updates > 1-2-3-4




















































































































































































urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Gioia 22* (Porta Nuova)
design > Gregg E. Jones (Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects), Paolo Caputo Partnership
height > 120 m
investment > €150 million
developer > Coima
official thread > link

Demolition work of old INPS Building is near to the end. Construction work of the new eco-sustainable highrise will begin this summer and it is expected to be completed in 2020. The tower was designed to host offices and prime retail/restaurants. The project includes new underground parking and 3,000 sqm of public spaces. 

















































































repubblica


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Kindergarten BabyLife* (CityLife)
design > 02ARCH – Ettore Bergamasco, Andrea Starr-Stabile
investment > €3.5 million

New public kindergarten at CityLife area. The designers were asked to identify a solution consistent and integrated with respect to the placement of the building and the architectural choices and composition. They had to take into special consideration: the volumes and the architecture around it (the three skyscrapers); the design of the public park; the system of pedestrian and cycle paths and the main roads.





















































































































corriere


----------



## IThomas

*MilanOne: a new chance for the defunct project?*
AffariItaliani

Milan continues its race towards the sky and a new skyscraper may be built in the city. But this time, however, the site will not be in Porta Nuova, UpTown, MIND or CityLife, but at Milanofiori. After years of battles, it seems that "MilanOne" is back in vogue, according to a rumor emerged from the Brioschi's shareholders' meeting. The Italian real estate company intends to build a skyscraper to be used for offices. Still early to give further data, but something is happening.

Old project - MilanOne (204 meters | 46 floors) - Design: 5+1AA


----------



## Josedc

what a sexy beast!


----------



## Turgeman

Josedc said:


> what a sexy beast!


----------



## Josedc

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## inspire2

*MILANO AEREA: Aerial Skyline At Night*






Skyline An Aerial Showreel Of Milan At Night - Drone Compilation

Cinematic 4k footage of the evolving architectural panorama or the City of Milan, Italy. Milan, a metropolis in Italy's northern Lombardy region, is a global capital of fashion and design. Home to the national stock exchange, it’s a financial hub also known for its high-end restaurants and shops. The Gothic Duomo di Milano cathedral and the Santa Maria delle Grazie convent, housing Leonardo da Vinci’s mural “The Last Supper,” testify to centuries of art and culture.


----------



## IThomas

*CityLife' second phase: Generali launches international competition*
corriere.it / affaritaliani.it

*Italy's largest insurance group Generali, the developer behind CityLife project, has launched an international architectural competition aimed at design two new skyscrapers scheduled to be built on the north-east area, bordering with Viale Boezio and Viale Duilio.*








Generali intends to build the office skyscrapers, add new Daniel Libeskind's residences on the south-west area, and complete the public park. 
In meantime, the third tower (Il Curvo/The Curved One/PwC Tower) is under construction.









urbanfile-papoff

Bonus pic  Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower






https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28086765828/sizes/l​


----------



## gianlucozade

Does anybody know when _The Corner_ is due to be completed in Porta Nuova? I have read recently that Inter are planning on moving their headquarters there.

http://www.thecornermilano.it/index.html

http://www.passioneinter.com/notizie-nerazzurre/nuova-sede-inter-dal-2019-gli-uffici-saranno-in-porta-nuova/


----------



## papoff

^^
according to the following article, within 1 year



> Il nuovo quartier generale dell’Inter sorgerà in zona di Porta Nuova, in quello che la società stessa considera un punto strategico. Una scelta che era nell’aria da tempo e che è sempre stata slegata dal possibile spostamento del Suning Training Center da Appiano Gentile a Milano. L’Inter, dunque, avrà presto una nuova casa di proprietà, ormai è solo questione di tempo. Entro un anno il trasloco sarà definitivo.


calciomercato.it


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Interior spaces of the Fondazione Prada's Torre*
design > OMA / Rem Koolhaas, with Chris van Duijn and Federico Pompignoli
see more > previous article

The white concrete structure, overlooking the converted industrial site in the south of the city, marks the completion of the new arts centre by Italian luxury fashion brand Prada.








The 60-metre-high tower will include works by some of the world's best-known contemporary artists. Entering from a plaza, past a row of thin transparent columns, visitors are faced with giant elevator doors. Inside, the lift is half lined in marbled pink, while the other half is almost entirely glazed. This enables panoramic view across the complex's tiled roofs and instantly recognisable gold building, once the box emerges from a diagonal shaft that supports the tower.








Gallery spaces with pale wood floors and white walls occupy six of the building's nine levels. Some are rectangular in plan, while others have a trapezoidal shape.

The building's most decorative interiors are its bathrooms. Close to the top, deep red tones are used inside the lavatories. Meanwhile, the mirror-clad cloakroom towards the base of the tower conceals washrooms with bright chartreuse walls and black fixtures.

Connecting the gallery levels are a pair of parallel staircases that pass each other in opposite directions, separated by glass walls. Undersides of handrails are illuminated by hidden tracks of lighting, while the gridded landing walls glow with a pinkish tint.








The restaurant defines the space as "a collage of themes and pre-existing elements combining works of art and design furniture" according to architect Koolhaas. 

The space is divided into two areas: the bar and restaurant, characterized by the large floor-to-ceiling windows and the walnut wood parquet flooring. At the centre of the bar a counter is decorated with spirits and liqueurs from all over the world meanwhile a fireplace surrounded by soviet chairs and tulip tables by finish american architect and designer Eero Saarinen.

Art punctuates the atmosphere of the restaurant with works by Italian master Lucio Fontana including "Cappa per caminetto" and "Testa di medusa". A polychrome ceramic pillar by the same artist marks the entrance to the restaurant hall whereseats are arranged on three offset levels.

On the third level original furnishings of the Four seasons New York restaurant designed by Philip Johnson in 1958 live along side installation elements from Carsten Höller's the double club. Across all three, paintings by William N. Copley, Goshka Macuga, John Wesley and pop artist Jeff Koons adorn the walls. Other artworks created for the foundation by prominent artists include Thomas Demand, Nathalie Djurberg & Hans Berg, Elmgreen & Dragset,Joep van Lieshout and Tobias Rehberger.

Outdoors a triangular terrace overlooks the urban landscape of Milan.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Apple Piazza Liberty*
design > Foster + Partners
developer > Apple Inc.
official thread > link

Grand opening + pics by night 







IMG_4975 by Costantino Conti

IMG_4977 by Costantino Conti

IMG_5021 by Costantino Conti

IMG_5017 by Costantino Conti

IMG_5015 by Costantino Conti

IMG_5012 by Costantino Conti

IMG_3056 by Costantino Conti

IMG_4992 by Costantino Conti

IMG_5010 by Costantino Conti

IMG_4989 by Costantino Conti​


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## IThomas

*Via delle Orsole Complex: winner of the competition unveiled*
architetti.com








The winner of the design competition for the redevelopment of a building complex in Via delle Orsole has been unveiled. A group of architects --from Transit Architecture Studio, WiP Architecture Technical Engineering, United Consulting, MSC Associati-- won the contest.

The team has chosen to demolish the existing building, with the exception of the small building leaning against the Church of Santa Maria alla Porta. The new building aims to "reiterate the forgotten ancient values" in a contemporary key and making use of the buildings' colors present in the neighborhood. "In an era of globalization and interventions that are indifferent to the context, we have chosen to be Milanese. We wanted our project to talk as much as possible with the surrounding. Our references are therefore Terragni, Ponti, Mangiarotti, BBPR" the designers explained.








The rhythm of the main façade is punctuated by a regular structure that recalls the Milanese architecture of the second half of the 20th century. The building will host retail, offices and residential.​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan's urban transport system ranks among world's most efficients, according to McKinsey&Co. report*


IMG_1154 by Luca Andrea Doria​
Cities matter. They are the engine of the global economy and are already home to more than half the world's population. So many factors affect the experience of people living in them. Mobility is just one such factor, but it's one of the more critical components of urban health.

The McKinsey & Company report seeks to identify the most important aspects of mobility that make transit systems work, or not, and to compare them across 24 global cities as a means of helping leaders learn what they need to know to improve the health of their cities. The methodology behind this research is unique in its approach, in that it analyzes 95 different indicators, surveys residents, and taps into the expertise of dozens of experts to present an authoritative picture of urban mobility.








*TOP TEN CITIES | OVERARCHING URBAN MOBILITY RANKING:*
01. Singapore (64.1%)
02. Paris (62.1%)
03. Hong Kong (60.0%)
04. London (58.0%)
05. Madrid (57.2%)
06. Moscow (56.1%)
07. Chicago (55.6%)
08. Seoul (54.7%)
09. New York (54.6%)
*10. Milan (54.1%)*​








​*Milan is currently among the most motorized European cities, welcoming around 850,000 commuters daily, which is a significant amount, considering the relatively small city population. These are great challenges for the transportation system. However, the city addressing the challenge, aiming to rebalance its transportation network toward more sustainable transport modes, and has already achieved significant progress there.*

*Objective achievements
Milan succeeds at coping with its relatively high motorization rate and ensures efficient private transport. Additionally, the city has best-in-class shared schemes and is highly convenient for transfers.* 

* Despite the high motorization level, the city manages to have efficient private transportation, however, at an expense of its affordability. In 2012 Milan introduced "Area C" a congestion charge applied in the city center. The scheme lowered traffic by 33%, which is approximately 40,000 cars daily, in the first month. The long-term effect was also significant, and led to lowering the number of cars by approximately 28%. The scheme also bans the entrance of vehicles that do not meet required emission standards.
* One of the greatest features of Milan's transport system is the shared transports—since shared mobility is one of the pillars of Milan's sustainability plan, it has developed significantly over recent years. The city currently offers approximately 3,000 shared cars, of which almost 30% are electric, about 4,650 dock-sharing bikes, of which 1,000 are electric, around 12,000 dockless shared bicycles, and even 100 fully electric scooters. Enhancement of shared transport has already shown results: about 12% of respondents have already decided to give up a private car and about 8% are likely to do so in the future.​
*Residents' perceptions
Residents are satisfied with both the current state and the changes in rail infrastructure, efficiency, shared transport, and environmental impact, while being more skeptical about other aspects.*

* Milan residents appreciate the availability of rapid rail service. Its network ensures coverage of 75% of jobs and 54% of the population and includes 4 metro lines (M1, M2, M3, M5) and 12 lines of suburban rail, which together serve more than 1 million passengers daily.
* Sustainability is also an aspect in which people favor the recent changes, implemented under the city's Plan of Sustainable Mobility. Its cornerstones are popularization of shared transport and enhancement of pedestrian and cycling infrastructures—the city has added more than 70 kilometers of cycling lanes since 2011 and plans to add 250 more by 2024.
* Residents' major concern both in terms of the current state and the changes is about convenience and especially ticketing, which is in fact comparatively well developed.​
***






Milan is currently expanding its metro rail network with the Blue Line (M4), which is planned to open in 2022. The line would be 15 kilometers long with 21 stations, and all the trains would be automatic. This would provide more frequent service and increase capacity up to 24,000-28,000 passengers per hour. ​


----------



## vfG

To me the analysis underestimates the importance of concidering the full metropolitan/urban area...

They seem to only count the city population for Milan (according to administrative zoning or agglomeration?) which is 3.2M ppl while it's metropolitan area is rather 7M ppl.... Over 2x the ratio

The same goes for the so called Greater Paris where only 6.5 million ppl are counted while it's metropolitan area is closer to 12M ppl... Almost 2x the ratio


This kind of approach clearly disadvantages cities like Moscow, where the communal population is 12M ppl while the urban area counts 17M ppl... 1.46x the ratio. 

This is quite a misleading study. They say Milan 4 métro lines and 7 suburban train lines transports more than 1 million ppl daily but I live in a 2.3 million ppl metropolitan area and it's 34km only metro system serves 700.000 passengers daily. 

And for comparison, a city like Barcelona (6M ppl in its metropolitan area) has a more extensive network than Milan... But is totally ignored by this study... 

To me this study clearly fail to tackle the challenges some cities will have to overcome in the current century. They need to extend their field of analysis.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates from Porta Nuova / Centro Direzionale*

*Edge Milano* (refurbishment old building)
developer > Antirion
see project > link

280719941








*Porta Nuova Centro Apartment Building* 
design > Arassociati, Studio AG&P Milano 
see project > link














Pic by Andrea Massetti







*Winter Gardens*
design > Caputo Partnership International | developer > China Investment Bank
see project/official thread > link

















urbanfile
























*Bonnet Tower* (refurbishment old building)
design > PLP Architecture | developer > Coima
see project/official thread > link









Pics by Andrea Pace







*Torre Galfa* (restyling)
design > Maurice Kanha and BG&K Associated Studio | developer > Unipol
see project/official thread > link













*Gioia 22*
design > Gregg E. Jones + Caputo International Partnership | developer > Coima
see project/official thread > link













​
*UnipolSai Tower*
design > Mario Cucinella Architects | developer > Unipol
see project/official thread > link

CMB has won the tender for the construction of the new UnipolSai Tower for a value of 110 million euros. The tower will be U/C in mid-September, construction work will take less than three years.









Pic by Riccardo Mastrapasqua


----------



## IThomas

*Richard Ginori Complex turns into WPP Campus Milan*
design | BDG, BMS 
height | 70m x 4
client | WPP plc - Wire and Plastic Products
official thread | link

_WPP is the world leader in communications services. A global powerhouse of creative talent, we help clients understand and reach audiences, build brands, sell products and services, grow their businesses and prepare for the future._

*In Milan, a group of leading creative agencies aim to redevelop a collection of low-rise and neglected industrial buildings with a canal facing frontage of over 200 metres establishing a new centre of excellence for the future.*








The WPP Campus Milan, spanning over a 30,000 sqm site, will host 65 international companies working the the fields of advertising, marketing and new media.








The UK-based architecture studio BDG, which has curated various WPP campus around the world -such as those of New York City, Shanghai and London- has redesigned the area. Italian architecture firm BMS has collaborated too.


----------



## BlueBalls

Love all these redevelopments, surely Milan is the most dynamic city in Italy if not all of southern Europe.


----------



## IThomas

*C40 Reinventing Cities: Milan unveils short-list of the international competition*








*A global competition for innovative carbon-free and resilient urban projects*
Initiated by the C40 Cities Climate Leadership Group and made possible thanks to the support of Climate KIC and ofo, Reinventing Cities is an unprecedented global competition to drive carbon neutral and resilient urban regeneration. 16 cities have identified together 45 underutilized spaces to redevelop, including several empty plots of various sizes and abandoned buildings, historical mansions, underused markets, a former airport site, car parks to transform, and an abandoned incinerator and landfill.

Through this competition, C40 and the participating cities invite architects, developers, environmentalists, neighbourhood groups, innovators and artists to build creative teams and to compete for the opportunity to transform these sites into new beacons of sustainability and resiliency. They will also have to demonstrate how innovative climate solutions can be achieved in combination with noteworthy architecture and local community benefits.

see more: c40.org, c40reinventingcities.org






*5 Sites to be refurbished/developed in Milan -- Here's the shortlist*
The finalist teams, which comprise architects, designers and real estate developers, are invited to participate to the second phase of contest which will start in September. By January 2019, the finalist teams have to elaborate their final project proposal, including the economic offer. At the beginning of next year, the City administration will then identify the winning project for each of the five sites.

In the graph: sites description and projects, still unknown to the public, that have advanced in the second phase.








comune.milano.it​
*What's up Milan?*
In this interview with Italian architect and engineer Carlo Ratti, Professor at Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) where he directs the Senseable City Lab, learn about why major Italian cities such as Milan became important sites for the exchange of creative ideas.


----------



## IThomas

*Agroscalo 2020: the temporary project for Porta Genova*








*Agroscalo 2020: a model of urban regeneration, circular economy and sustainability. Agroscalo 2020 is a temporary and experimental multifunctional project: the productive agricultural field will arise in Porta Genova's rail yard.*






"The project - explain the architects Andrea Caputo and Salvatore Porcaro - is based on a circular economy model that wants to overcome the city-countryside contrast , promoting a sustainable lifestyle. In fact, it is planned the establishment of agricultural activities: from the cultivation to the transformation of over 150 species of herbs, shoots, flowers and vegetables, up to the sale. The project includes connecting paths, pavilions, a panoramic greenhouse, areas equipped for fitness and playground. The spaces will be able to host fairs, weekly market, educational workshops and public meetings".
























The City Councilor for Urbanism, Pierfrancesco Maran, stressed that "Agroscalo 2020 has all the characteristics to return to be in the short term, an area to public use, reconnecting the Navigli and Tortona area through the creation of a multifunctional place for adults and children".








*The Councilor also said that the city administration is working on an international call to draft the masterplans of the large seven disused rail yards present in the city. In particular, the largest site is that of Farini (over 60 hectares, located next to Porta Nuova): further details should be unveiled in September.*​


----------



## IThomas

*Preview: Carlo Ratti unveils first details of the University of Milan's new Science Campus*








*Porous communal areas, natural oases, maker spaces and robotically-assembled brick facades feature in Carlo Ratti Associates' schematic design for the University of Milan's new Science Campus.*

International design and innovation practice CRA-Carlo Ratti Associati has worked with Australian real estate group Lendlease to develop the schematic design for the *University of Milan's new Science Campus, Science for Citizens*. The design proposes a rethink of the traditional university court or cloister, with maker spaces and parametric brick facades assembled by robots. The new Campus will be located within *MIND (Milan Innovation District)*, the innovation park under development on the former site of Milan's 2015 World Expo – also based on a general master plan by CRA. In the framework of a public-private partnership scheme, the project sets the basis for a tender dealing with the project financing, which will open in fall 2018.








The design responds to the decision by University of Milan to move its scientific disciplines to a new campus – from the Città Studi area in eastern Milan to MIND. The project puts forward a vision for an open campus that becomes a testing ground for innovative methods for education, while fostering exchanges between the university and the surrounding neighborhood. The Science Campus will host over 18,000 students and almost 2,000 researchers.

The project is based on some fundamental principles, like the courts, the parametric bricks, the idea of a common ground and open university and the harmony between city and nature.








"The modern university campus was developed in Italy around the year 1000. Its principles have kept informing the design of higher education spaces for over a millennium now" says Carlo Ratti, founding partner at CRA and director of the MIT Senseable City Lab. "However, today MOOCs, learning by making, continuous education and so on demand a fundamental rethinking of the architecture of the university – fostering more interactions both inside the community and outside it ("town and gown"). This challenge is what inspired us in developing the design for the new campus for one of the world’s greatest universities" Ratti says.​


----------



## IThomas

*Starbucks' third Reserve Roastery opens in Milan: it's the first Italian store and the largest in Europe.*
wired.it | investireoggi.it | wallstreetitalia.com








Final preparations are brewing for the official opening of Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Milan. The Grand Opening Party will take place on Thursday and will see the participation of artists for a show to be held in the public square in front of the store. The opening in Italy is a milestone for former CEO Howard Schultz because it was in Milan where he was first inspired to turn Starbucks into what it is today.








Located at the historic Palazzo Delle Poste building on Piazza Cordusio, this 2,500 sqm retail space will host the Milan Reserve Roastery: Starbucks first outlet in Italy as well as the first Roastery to open in the Europe, Middle East and Africa region, and the third globally. Starbucks has invested 30 million USD for this Milanese roastery and café. It will employee nearly 300 workers, including baristas, bakers, mixologists and coffee roasters. 

















Starbucks will collaborate with Italian artisan bakery Princi to serve a variety of exclusive products to its clients. Starbucks, in partnership with Italian real estate developer Percassi, has announced it would be ready to open 300 stores across the country in just six years.​


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Amazing!!!


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Starbucks Reserve Roastery Milano*

Starbucks dream come true. The U.S. multinational is taking on a mainstay of Italian culture: a thick thimbleful of powerful black liquid served at the bar in cafés throughout the country, 6 billion times a year, according to Italian catering federation FIPE. The company hopes that "the most beautiful Starbucks in the world" will entice customers in for a new coffee experience.

Outspoken former CEO Howard Schultz -- who quit the chain in June amid talk that he could run for the White House in 2020 -- has repeatedly said that the company would come to Italy with "humility". "During my first trip to Milan in 1983, I was captivated by the sense of community I found in the city's espresso bars – the moments of human connection that passed so freely and genuinely between baristas and their customers". 






The building at night and a few pics of the interiors








vogue.it | | corriere.it | repubblica.it

Artistry and craftsmanship behind the marble sculptures found throughout the Milano Roastery: from sourcing at the quary to the finishing touches no detail is overlooked.





The story behind one of the most distinctive elements of this store: the curved brass wall that visualizes the history of Starbucks, the geography of the company and cultivation of coffee.





The inspiration behind the timeless clackerboards found at global Reserve Roasteries. 
The same process that was created to revolutionalize how railway stations and airports around world display information is now meticulously recreated in the name of coffee.





See how the woodwork inside the Milano Roastery was carved, shaped and finished to fit the aestheic vision for the space including intricate details such as the stunning main bar.





Watch how the marble for the bars in the Milano Roastery was selected, shaped and designed to create some of the most distinctive elements of the space. Learn about the unique challenges that come with marble craftsmanship.





Watch the process for creating the Palladian floors in the Milano Roastery. The handcut stones are based in Italian tradition using a pavement style called Venetian Terrace from the 16th century.





Discover how the intricate ceilings of the Roastery were designed and crafted by Italian design company Atena. Featuring uncommon shapes and engineering it is an entirely different way to create a ceiling.





See more about this store -- https://www.starbucksreserve.com/en-us/locations/milano/highlights​


----------



## IThomas

*Cinema Zara: fashion brand reopens its pop-up store in central Milan and it's "techno-marvelous".*
grazia.it | marieclarie.it | vogue.it








*Fashion group Inditex will try to capture world's customers by reopening the global Zara flagship on Corso Vittorio Emanuele, four-storey store in central Milan. The 1941 building, which was a cinema until the retailer took it over in 1999, is "a model for the online and in-store integration concept". Customers, indeed, can visit a special online section and collect their purchases at the shop.*








Thanks to the renovation work that has lasted four months, the 3,500-square-meter store will also have a new online section, that allows clients to buy and collect orders made online. A technological solution that shortens the waiting time, since the products do not have to leave any logistics center. On the other hand, it offers the possibility to access a selection of the latest proposals of the brand and acquire them from the web page. 
















This store has also incorporated interactive mirrors equipped with RFID, capable of identifying the outfits that customers want, as well as their possible combination with other garments and accessories selected by the team of stylists. It's a store that turns shopping into an interactive experience.








From an architectural point of view, the renovation recovers the essence of the original 1941 building and incorporates the latest customer-oriented technologies. Care for the details also goes through a correct choice of materials. The walls have the same ocher-colored stuccos that communicate perfectly with the colors of the Italian marble floors present in the store: the Breccia Aurora and the Rosso Verona. The entrance room also presents mosaics and the wonderful central chandelier, made of Murano glass.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan becomes the European capital city of the NBA.*
repubblica.it | eurosport.it | sport.sky.it








*The NBA and EPI s.r.l. have announced today the opening of the NBA Official Store in Europe, inside the Galleria Passarella, a few steps away from Piazza San Babila, in central Milan. The NBA would like to inaugurate the flagship store in December 2018.* 

The NBA will offer tourists and citizens from all over Europe a great shopping experience, with a wide range of merchandising and exclusive products.

"The opening of this store in Europe underlines NBA's ongoing commitment to reach our global fan base" said Vandana Balachandar, responsable for the NBA. "Given the increasing interest in Italy for the NBA official products, our partnership with EPI, leader in Italy and Europe in the integrated management of sports merchandising stores, will allow us to offer fans a wide range of official merchandising and will help them to celebrate their passion for the NBA".

Currently, the NBA operates in its Official Stores of New York City and Doha.​


----------



## Astaire007

07 October 2018


----------



## IThomas

*Farini, San Cristoforo: Milan launches international competition to design urban regeneration masterplans.*

FS Sistemi Urbani and Coima Sgr have presented the international competition for the drafting of the urban regeneration masterplans of two out seven dismitted railway yards present in the city. (see more)

Multidisciplinary teams -composed by architects, engineers and other professionals- will have the chance to design two new areas of the city, in a two-stage competition, according to the conditions of the Program Agreement signed in 2017 between the City of Milan, Lombardia Region, Ferrovie dello Stato (Italy's state-owned holding company that manages infrastructure and services on the Italian rail network) and Coima Sgr (Italian real estate trust fund).

















The two sites object of this international contest are:

*FARINI -- 618,733 sqm / 6,659,986 sqft*
The site is located in the city center, close to Porta Nuova/Garibaldi district and Milano Garibaldi Rail Station. Farini would host new public park (307,808 sqm / 3,313,218 sqft) and pedestrian areas, with a mix of functions (residential, office, retail, culture, entertainment) -- skyscrapers/high-rises/low-rises.








* SAN CRISTOFORO -- 158,256 sqm / 1,703,453 sqft*
The site is expected to become a naturalistic oasis.








****

PHASE ONE
* Deadline for the request for clarifications: October 31, 2018
* Deadline for publication of the clarifications: November 9, 2018
* Delivery by applicants of the application for participation and the documentation: November 23, 2018 
* Publication of the composition of the Selection Committee: November 26, 2018 
* Publication of phase one results, with the selection of the Groups admitted to phase two: December 21, 2018

PHASE TWO
* Inspection of the Groups: January 8, 2019
* Deadline for the request for clarifications: January 18, 2019
* Deadline for publication of the clarifications: January 30, 2019
* Delivery by applicants of the documentation: March 29, 2019
* Awarding: April 10, 2019

See more: "International competition for the preparation of a masterplan for the regeneration of the Farini and San Cristoforo railway yards in Milan". COMPETITION BRIEF AND GUIDELINES " http://www.scalimilano.vision/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Tender_guidelines_english.pdf​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates "Library of Trees" Public Park*
design > Inside Outside Studio
surface > 9.5 hectares
investment > €14 million
developer > Coima, Municipality of Milan
see project > link | previous updates > 1-2-3-4

The park acts as urban connector, cultural campus and botanical garden. Paths are drawn from different areas (residential, commercial, governmental) around the site, creating a grid of connections that overlap and cross with one another. These paths, together with the irregular fields that are created in-between, can overcome height differences and underlying traffic tunnels, create sound-walls and bridge streets. 

The planting design for the fields is composed of a series of carefully selected species. Each plot offers a different type of growth and program. Circular forests are scattered over the site and will grow into roofs of foliage of different color and structure that fl oat above the park. A series of cultural, educational, social and commercial buildings are placed in the park and along its edges, their program triggering interest and income for the area and thus securing a high-level maintenance program for the park.








The Park will finally be inaugurated on October 27th, 2018. Photos have been shot from street level and the 24th floor of the UniCredit Tower. 














































































































​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Il Curvo/The Curved One/Pwc Tower* (CityLife area)
design > Daniel Libeskind
height > 176 m
developer > Generali
official thread > link






































urbanfile



























Photo credit: papoff



















































​


----------



## Ampelio

^^Amazing Milan


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Fastweb Headquarters and Piazza Adriano Olivetti (Symbiosis project)*
design > Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel and Partners
official thread > link








Bordered by the large glazed facades of the headquarters of Italian telecommunications company Fastweb, the public square has been dedicated to Adriano Olivetti (1901-1960), an Italian engineer, politician and industrialist whose entrepreneurial activity thrived on the idea that profit should be reinvested for the benefits of the whole society. He was known worldwide during his lifetime as the Italian manufacturer of Olivetti typewriters, calculators and computers.

The plaza and the building, located behind Foundation Prada (the new art museum whose project was curated by archistar Rem Koolhaas and local architects) are part of Symbiosis, which represents a masterplan for an innovative and energy efficient urban renewal project in a former industrial area in Milan which is undergoing a profound transformation. 



























































































​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan plans new government headquarters.*
corriere.it








On the sidelines of the Farini area --a vast dismitted land of more than 60 hectares for which was launched an international competition to design a urban regeneration masterplan (see more)-- the City of Milan intends to locate a new settlement for the concentration of its non-territorial technical and administrative offices, with the aim of rationalizing and gradually divesting the buildings currently occupied in various parts of the city. The concentration will concern functions that do not need to be decentralized on the territory, improving accessibility by users and environmental performance and efficiency of the sites.

The intervention, which is expected to take place in two phases, involves a first area of municipal property, between via Messina and via Cenisio, and a second area in via Messina, adjacent to the first, which affects a municipal property falling in the margins of Farini. The new government headquarters (of 70,000 sqm of built area, but expandable up to 110,000 sqm) would host about 6,500 employees. The site is already served by the M5 underground station.

"It is one of our future goals: we want to lay the foundations for the project and collect the funds for the construction of these new federal buildings", said the Councilor for Urban Planning, Piefranceso Maran.​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

_Biblioteca degli Alberi_ park opened to public yesterday https://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/10/...xSJSdnfPLzyf3zNFYMogU3IkKHIP-fuifGJ-iRDE3xRr0





















MORE PICS >>>> HERE


----------



## Icewave

Just give Olympics 2026 to Milan 
Really WOW!! 
I love every city that renovate, preserve, modernize old historic buildings 
Also, build new green ones & increase green spaces 
And most important Milan is so cultural .. so need nothing more


----------



## FelixMadero

next page >>>


----------



## isoA4




----------



## Josedc

Man, I love Milan!


----------



## isoA4




----------



## IThomas

*Isola 10* (formerly known as Via Alserio 10)
Milan | Zone 9
design | Asti Architetti (new); Melchiorre Bega (original)
developer | Savillis Investment Management, Abitare Co.
site surface | nearly 5,000 square meters
status | ongoing








Isola 10 borns from a refurbishment project for a pre-existing building: it involves a profound aesthetic transformation of the former office complex designed by architect Melchiorre Bega (designer of Galfa Tower) in late 1960s, keeping the perimeter and the supporting structure unchanged. 










​
The complex, to be delivered in mid-2020, will include 68 apartments (and nearly one hundred parking spaces), all in energy A class, located in three buildings (the main building called "the tower", plus a sort of terraced urban villa on two levels and a small independent structure) surrounded by 2,000 square meters of greenery.

"The study of the building, which in terms of size and location is comparable to an entire block, has represented a special challenge" says architect Asti. "The structure will remain as it is now, but the design will change dramatically. The chosen materials have a natural effect: woods, stone and glass dominate the scene. The natural light will then be the element par excellence".










​
The outdoor spaces are characterized by the new curved glass façades. The study of interior spaces has favored the presence of large and pleasant apartments to live, equipped with terraces with a view on the city' skyline. The apartments are equipped with high-quality products and decorated with 'Made in Italy' furniture. On the ground floor of the complex are located the hall -which includes a reception reserved for the concierge service-, multiple multi-purpose areas, play areas, coworking area and fitness center.












***









Urbanfile​


----------



## Ampelio

meteoforumitalia said:


>


^^wow magnicifo :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

*The "green UFO": Citterio, Viel & Partners offer first suggestion for Piazzale Loreto.*
repubblica.it








A garden on several levels, with a staircase leading towards a 10-meters-high leaning platform. Below shops, restaurants and services positionated in a system of concentric circles, connected with the subway station. This is, in brief, the first suggestion offered by architects Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners for Piazzale Loreto. The City of Milan is working to refurbish this huge space: the main idea is to create 7,000 square meters of extra pedestrian area.



> _"The urban nodes of Milan harbor a multiplicity of unexploited opportunities for urban development. Our vision for the remodeling of Loreto is just one of the possibilities we see for creating value for the city: a new pedestrian-friendly area that rebalances and extends the corso Buenos Aires shopping street with a new center for activities and leisure."_
> 
> Citterio, Viel & Partners











​
"Such project is in line with the new Territorial Plan for the City of Milan and draws one of the scenarios that could be realized" said Councillor of Urban Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran. The Councilor has further explained that he is aiming to launch the public tender for the first half of 2020. Piazzale Loreto is just one of the squares of Milan whose design will be changed, and the life of many city's districts with it.

Piazzale Loreto today







_Piazzale Loreto, located not so far from Milan Central Station, is one the symbol places of Italian modern history: it was the scene of the public display of Benito Mussolini's deadly body (1945)._

See more about the topics mentioned above:
* #Milano2030: the city dumps old territorial plan, says "yes" to new skyscrapers.
* Piazzale Loreto get a €25 million makeover-- HISTORY, PROJECT​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Maggiolina Residences*
design | Don't Stop Architettura
developer | Abitare In
site surface | 15,000 sqm
website | abitareinmaggiolina.com

The ecosustainable residential buildings offer an exclusive view on Milan skyline, green spaces and services. The project aims to unify the traditional Milanese lifestyle with the contemporary architecture, offering an innovative product of high quality and living comfort. 











Photo Credit: Tommaso Sala​
Rendering


----------



## IThomas

*TheAngle - 3 Corso Italia *
Milan | Zone 1 
design | Genius Loci Architettura (refurbishment)
developer | Savills Investment Management SGR S.p.A.
website | theangle.it
status | ongoing








In the heart of Milan, stands a historic building with a characteristic angled shape destined to become a new icon of city life. Thanks to a redevelopment project based on the criteria of sustainability and energy efficiency, The Angle combines prestige deriving from an iconic façade with flexible and efficient office spaces, designed to ensure the highest standards to its modern day users. Efficiency becomes comfort, elegance is throughout and sustainability underpins a smart working environment.








The project gives value to period interiors and transports the historical beauty that already resides in the building into a modern and elegant environment. The renovation remodels the space to the benefit of guests and users, creating a subtle connection between present and past. The result is a magnificent atmosphere that speaks a contemporary language able to attract and inspire upon entrance. 








The ground floor and the basement areas are intended for retail use and characterized by high visibility and by retail frontages of great impact. The presence of large terraces for exclusive use is one of the strengths of the building which offer ideal environments for the organization of open air events and provide unique views from the internal office spaces.
















The Angle provides its users with interesting and customizable retail and office spaces with an area of over 8,000 sqm which ensures the highest flexibility and occupancy efficiency. The space dedicated to retail regards a total area of 1,200 sqm and is located at ground floor, mezzanine and basement levels. The offices with a total surface area greater than 4,900 sqm are located over the seven upper floors of the building.












***








urbanfile​


----------



## Ampelio

*source : wheremilan.com


^^When Il Curvo (Generali Tower) finished


----------



## IThomas

^^
Il Curvo/The Curved One (Daniel Libeskind) will host PwC headquarters, not Generali (Lo Storto/The Twisted One by Zaha Hadid).  
The skyscraper is expected to be totally completed in Q4 2019/early 2020.
You can see updates on the official thread --- https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015





CityLife, Milano by Alessandro

Curvo in crescita by milanophotogallery










Photo Credit: Valter Repossi

***

CityLife


----------



## IThomas

*Updates ENI Headquarters*
design | Morphosis Architects, Nemesi & Partners
developer | ENI S.p.A.
status | U/C
official thread | link

New eco-sustainable headquarters for Italian oil and gas giant ENI. Once completed, the complex will host 4,600 employees.










​
The three office buildings are developed horizontally and arranged around the square, the symbolic heart of the project. The lighting of the entire area allows the recognizability of the various zones and functions that take place there. The concept design gives shape to the exploration and production process through metamorphic architecture, a continuum fluid and dynamic, rich interconnections, symbolizing the transformation of the natural elements into energy.

184962041

***



























urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Corso Como Place*
design | Lee Polisano - PLP Architecture
developer | Coima sgr
status | U/C
official thread | link

The complex comprises two buildings: a 70-meters-height tower and a low-rise building, intended to host retail and office or hotel activities.
Corso Como Place will be close to Piazza Gae Aulenti, Milano Garibaldi station and Feltrinelli building/Microsoft House. 

















***


----------



## IThomas

*Milan and ski resort of Cortina d'Ampezzo have presented their bid to host the 2026 Winter Olympics at a Tokyo meeting today.*

"I'm proud to say that the citizens have responded with remarkable enthusiasm to the vision and challenge of becoming an Olympic host city" Milan Mayor told delegates from 206 Olympic committees from around the world. He said the bid combined the attraction of the Alps "the most beautiful mountains in the world", and the city of Milan, which he said was a "globally recognised brand".







CONI President, Giovanni Malagò: https://www.coni.it/images/1-Primo-piano-2018-fine/Malagò_Speech.pdf 
Milan Mayor, Giuseppe Sala: https://www.coni.it/images/1-Primo-piano-2018-fine/Sala_Speech.pdf
Veneto Governor, Luca Zaia: https://www.coni.it/images/1-Primo-piano-2018-fine/Zaia_Speech.pdf
Olympic champion, Arianna Fontana: https://www.coni.it/images/1-Primo-piano-2018-fine/Fontana_speech.pdf​


----------



## IThomas

*Fifty proposals for two dismitted rail yards: Farini and San Cristoforo.*
fsnews.it | architetti.com

*The first phase of the international competition (see more) aimed at design the masterplan of two, large dismitted rail yards -Farini and San Cristoforo- has ended. A jury, with architect Dominique Perrault nominated as President, will select among the 50 candidates up to 5 design groups, in accordance with the participation and selection procedures. In phase two, the designers aim to design the best masterplan. The winning team is expected to be announced in April 2019. The designers, however, will be asked to adjust and/or amend the masterplan submitted in light of the outcome of the public debate, proposed by the competition organisers.*

"Such a high number of participants, most of whom are young international professionals, shows the appeal of Milan as a laboratory for sustainable urban innovation", commented Coima CEO Manfredi Catella. Carlo De Vito, FS Sistemi Urbani President, is also positive:"We expect innovative and sustainable solutions. This can be the occasion to redesign an important part of the city. It will be one of the biggest requalification projects in Milan and Europe".

The Masterplan will contain steering solutions concerning:
1) the system of spaces, public and general interest services;
2) the connection and accessibility system, the roadway, cycle-pedestrian and public transport system, designed in an integrated way with the overall area of public and buildable spaces, and sustainable environmentally and cost-wise;
3) the morphological and general settlement structure;
4) the feasibility of each phase, indicating sustainable solutions throughout the entire implementation process and feasibility scenarios.​


----------



## FabriFlorence

Alieno said:


> ^^
> 
> *Updates* - I'm sorry, today's news... but this project was blocked just today by the European parliament.
> Yesterday they said that the project would be open in 2022.:nuts:


Why?


----------



## Alieno

^^

Officially for two reasons: because the project is in an area already congested by traffic and there is also too much pollution in that area.


----------



## IThomas

*Connecto Center*
Milan | Zone 4
developer | Generali Real Estate
official website | connectocenter.it

Located in south-east Milan --perfectly connected to an integrated transport system consisting of an Underground railway network, Ring Road,
High-Speed Network, over-ground transport system, Highway, Motorways, Airport-- Connecto Center is a place for business and not only.








Connecto will be part of an area (Rogoredo-Santa Giulia) chosen by various multinationals for their headquarters, such as BMW Italia, Eni, Saipem, Sky, Unipol.

*RED BUILDING*









*PURPLE BUILDING*









*GREEN BUILDING*









*YELLOW BUILDING*







​
Connecto Center will also host a complete range of services and a commercial mix designed to meet every possible requirement. Communal spaces have been designed on the ground floors alongside the lobby areas and in the mezzanines of all the buildings. There is a conference centre in the middle of the courtyard.








The project sets out to reach an overall Class A energy rating, as well as contemplating the idea of obtaining an international standard sustainability rating (LEED, BREAM and others).

***​
*Updates*









photo credit: Stefano Bianco​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Alieno said:


> ^^
> 
> *Updates* - I'm sorry, today's news... but this project was blocked just today by the European parliament.
> Yesterday they said that the project would be open in 2022.:nuts:


Why? How can a European parliament block a project?

I am from Portugal and I never knew that the European Parliament had that power.


----------



## Tanus

DiogoBaptista said:


> Why? How can a European parliament block a project?
> 
> I am from Portugal and I never knew that the European Parliament had that power.


It has not actually been blocked, it's a petition to the European Parliament by a group of citizens that the European Parliament has judged admissible.


----------



## kerouac1848

We have a lot of contentious decisions over planning here and I've never heard of the EP getting involved or people even taking cases to them. It seems very odd and I'm struggling to see how the EP itself can do this. What's the actual legal basis? It sounds like something to do with environmental laws, but then why aren't they taking the case to the ECJ if it's EU law or even an Italian court if the legislation has been transposed? I mean you can send a petition to the British Parliament and the government but that doesn't oblige either institution to actually do anything.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Symbiosis (second phase)*
official thread | link
developer | Beni Stabili (Covivio)
website | areasymbiosis.com

The buildings, designed by Anna Giorgi & Partners, will be built at Porta Romana, near the new Fastweb headquarters and Piazza Adriano Olivetti. 
Negotiations with the tenants are still ongoing.


































photo credit: Valter Repossi​


----------



## tonttula

DiogoBaptista said:


> Why? How can a European parliament block a project?
> 
> I am from Portugal and I never knew that the European Parliament had that power.


I don't believe they can do that.

We had a example here where Marriott was building a hotel tower right next to the wealthiest suburb in Finland. After all Finnish legal means were depleted and supreme administrative court denied any further complaints for the construction permit - the billionare Mohamed Al-Fayedin who has a house in the area put together a complaint to the European Commission.

The complaint was about some supposed rare bats in the area and the hotel breaking EU's Habitats Directive. Finnish court system said the complaint did not block Marriott from starting to build, but because of the years of complaints and legal fees the project went bust.


----------



## gianlucozade

*Updates The Corner -- Viale della Liberazione 16/18*
design | Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia AF517
developer | Generali Real Estate
official website | thecornermilano.it

The Corner is the result of the redevelopment of a building constructed in the 1970s. The building, located at Porta Nuova/Garibaldi, will host the global headquarters of luxury fashion brand Versace and the offices of Inter.


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Milanord2 Shopping Center*

The European Union will send a letter to the Italian institutions. So we will have to wait to know the content. But everything seems to be going well. The project goes on.

I'm sorry for what happened but sometimes journalists and bureaucracy are a maze.

We also have some more details about the project. It seems that exterior design has changed:

(thanks to Drewx)






There is also a video with more details (but with the old design).

The project will include:

- Parking for 7500 cars.
- Business Park (offices, green spaces, cycle paths).
- Subway Station.
- Interchange parking with the subway.
- Bus Station.
- 500 bicycle seats.
- 4,5 km of new cycle paths.
- € 16 million for the Grugnotorto public park.
- Piazza Gramsci renovation.
- Piazza Italia renovation.
- Shopping Center (over 300 shops).
- Multiplex Cinema (14 screens - 2500 seats).
- Planetarium (140 seats).
- Public spaces for cultural activities.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPG0YNKF204


----------



## IThomas

*Updates De Castillia 23/Unipol Building (Porta Nuova)*
design | Progetto CMR - Massimo Roj Architects
heights | 53 m, 15 m
client | Unipol
website | urbanupunipol.com

The project gives life back to a building left unfinished for many years. The wide-spectrum restoration work aims not only at changing completely the building's aesthetical features, but also and foremost at improving its functionality, its energy performance and overall management efficiency. A peculiar element of the building is the new facade, sewed on the complex as a precious glass dress that reflects sunlight in a constantly different way, giving a vibrant feeling of unexpectedness to the building. A prismatic facade in dialogue with the surrounding buildings and well inserted in the architectural language of the district. Part of the external surfaces is covered with titanium dioxide, a specific material that can "melt" the polluting agents in the air through an advanced photocatalytic process.









































urbanfile

***


----------



## wakka12

All these projects are so sleek and stylish. Nice to see italians still take pride in producing amazing architecture :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

*Goodbye, San Siro! AC Milan, FC Inter Milan to invest €600m in new stadium -- La Repubblica*








Today's edition of Italian newspaper La Repubblica claims that the city's two football clubs have embraced the idea of ​​building a new stadium and that San Siro faces an uncertain future, with the demolition among the options. In recent weeks, a delegation of the two clubs travelled to the United States and visited some ultra-modern stadiums, including the Mercedes-Benz Arena in Atlanta.

San Siro (officially known as the Giuseppe Meazza Stadium) was opened in 1926 and boasts a capacity of 80,018. But while it remains one of Europe's most iconic stadiums, it has been showing signs of wear and tear for a number of years and there is an ambition to make the new stadium one of the most modern and innovative not only in Europe, but in the world.






Ivan Gazidis and Alessandro Antonello – the CEOs of AC Milan and FC Inter respectively – have meet with financial consultants Goldman Sachs. AC Milan and FC Inter would make a €600 million investment to build their new stadium. To finance part of the costs, the clubs will sell the naming rights of the new stadium at a rate of €25 million/year.

The new stadium will be covered, with a capacity of 60,000 seats, and a separate entrance for the two teams. The field and the first ring would be under the ground level to limit the impact on the neighborhood. While the new stadium is being built, the teams will continue to play in the old. AC Milan and FC Inter will also transfer museums and other artefacts of interest to the new stadium, which should be completed by 2023. The project would include entertainment and retail areas. There will also be a 5,000-seat arena for musical events. If Milan will host the 2026 Olympic Winter Games, the opening ceremony will be held in the new stadium.​


----------



## papoff

no


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Etruscan Art Museum*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects

The project will create a place to showcase the Etruscan art collections of Luigi Rovati Foundation. The project entails rehabilitation of an historical building and the enlargement, underground, of an exhibition area which will be open to the public. The landscape rehabilitation project was designed in an accord with the Superintendence for Architectural and Landscape Heritage. The museum is expected to open in 2020.









































urbanfile


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - Milanord2 Shopping Center:*




Drewx said:


>


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - MIND Masterplan:*




Drewx said:


>





*MIND - University Campus:*




Drewx said:


>


----------



## IThomas

*Milano2030: strategies and objectives behind the new PGT Territorial Plan*
Municipality of Milan: Milano 2030 documents
press: repubblica.it | ansa.it | milanotoday.it

*By 2030, Milan will be a city increasingly connected to its metropolitan area as well as the globe. At the same time, it will be a city with a local focus, with special attention given to the main squares and transport nodes that are central to the expected growing youth population and the city's middle class. The city will be even more innovative and inclusive. A green and resilient Milan will require the same quality of urban space for the city center as for the suburbs; neighborhoods characterized by a strong local identity. By overcoming the physical, social, economic distances between the city and its periphery, growth will be inclusive, extended to all neighborhoods, and will engender improved quality of life for all residents.*









big format​
The new Plan provides strategic objectives and measurable indicators. Keep reading to learn more about Milano 2030.

*1. Connecting Milan, the metropolitan area and the world*
The core of a wide metropolitan area, Milan aims to increase accessibility through massive investments in public transport: the construction of the new M4 metro line, the extension of other metro lines beyond the city boundaries (eg. M5 extension towards Monza and Settimo), and the strengthening of the railway belt, in addition to the development of high speed trains and of the regional railway service. 








Milan expects the evolution of the urban form to go hand in hand with the advancement of public transport, focusing on the relationship between future development and mobility. Thanks to a model that integrates built densification and regeneration of public space, transit hubs -- which currently attract millions of people daily -- are expected to become major metropolitan spots. This is underpinned by the logic of urban growth that clusters residents within a short distance from a train or metro stop, to reduce dependency on private mobility.








*2. An attractive and inclusive city of opportunity*
Milan's youth population is expected to increase by 2030. It is critical that new incentives open the way for the "Fourth Economy" to bring innovative production back to the urban core -- offering new job opportunities to Milan's youth as well as to residents from all social classes, ages, and backgrounds.

Six areas in Milan's periphery, accessible to all and placed on strategic axes, will additionally be developed with the intent of attracting international investment and serving as centers of economic opportunity. These outposts could be used for a range of purposes: from institutional and administrative offices, to structures to support cultural production, hospital facilities, classrooms and university services, incubation spaces for startups, large sports facilities, or depots for sustainable mobility.








*3. A green, livable, resilient city*
Sustainability and resilience are at the center of the vision for future Milan. Compared to current regulations, the new city plan provides for the reduction of land consumption by 4% -- made possible by a unique approach corralling over 3 million sqm previously zoned for agricultural use or new constructions. The Milan 2030 strategy envisions the expansion of the Southern Park by 1,5 million sqm; the creation of a consolidated Metropolitan Park, connecting all existing parks (including Northern and Southern Park), as well as the city's fragmented network of public and private spaces, into ecological corridors. Overall, the city of 2030 will boast 20 new urban larger parks/gardens. 








The redevelopment of Milan's railyards will open up an additional 65 hectares of green space, which will not only house the city's third largest park at Scalo Farini, but will also be the structure of "Green Track" -- a new ecological system that is developing along the railway, partially financed by the EU Clever Cities project. Milano 2030 also include a forestation plan which foresees a considerable increase of trees number in the metropolitan area. 








Also important to Milan's resilience work is the new city plan’s increase in environmental performance standards required for existing and newly constructed buildings, through the Article 10 of the Implementation Rules; the new standards demand higher energy efficiency, re-naturalization and de-pavement (including green roofs), and the certification of CO2 reduction.








*4. 88 neighborhoods*
Milan 2030 outlines several initiatives for overcoming barriers between the inner and outer city. Selective densification is the principle applied to the regeneration of main squares located between the city center and the periphery. These squares currently function as traffic hubs and as gaps in walkability; in gaining a new identity, they will be able to stimulate investment and improve the city’s attractiveness and livability. The redevelopment of 7 disused railyards along the railway belt as well as a project for reopening the Navigli, the historical water channels of Milan, will additionally help forge a unified identity for the 88 neighborhoods. 








Milan's regeneration, far from being solely focused on the changing skyline, already embraces public space as a fundamental common good. Interventions on public squares both large and small are being undertaken with the aim of strengthening local neighborhood identities, favoring walkability, increasing green space, and supporting local shops and tourism. They favor safety, cohesion, and social inclusion, building off of widespread services which are designed in particular for young people, the elderly, and the most fragile sections of the population.








*5. A city that regenerates*
Diffuse regeneration of the urban fabric will be encouraged in specific areas of Milan. Where levers and incentives can be utilized, the city expects them to stimulate the renovation of degraded lots -- thus increasing urban quality, enhancing the functional mix and services, and overall facilitating the economic, social, and cultural development of the city’s most vulnerable sectors. The main target of regeneration is the struggle against vacant areas and abandoned buildings. 








To reactivate disused public areas and create new opportunities, firstly, Milan has taken part in the Reinventing Cities initiative promoted by the C40 Cities Climate Leadership Group. The city launched an international competition for the regeneration of 5 sites under high sustainability standards, especially in terms of carbon neutrality. Moreover, the plan puts forth obligations for the private sector to either demolish abandoned buildings or to present a recovery project, under penalty of losing the existing building rights. Finally, the city's Peripheries Plan has paved the way for renovating and assigning 3,000 vacant public housing units by 2021.​


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## cristof

2 huge new shopping malls Westfield and milanord? isnt it too much for Milan?


----------



## IThomas

Further two large malls will be completed near the former Expo site and at Sesto San Giovanni (MilanoSesto project). This post could be helpful. 
In Milan and surrounds, however, there are already other shopping centers/outlets, as well as department stores and fashion districts (eg. Montenapoleone, Buenos Aires, etc.). As for food&retail overall, the city will have more if we consider the planned redevelopment of a few abandoned/dismitted areas. Don't forget that Milan is one of the largest metropolitan areas in Europe, such as London, Paris or Madrid.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Various construction sites *

*PwC Tower/The Curved One* -- CityLife
176 m; design | Daniel Libeskind Studio; client | Generali Real Estate
















photo credit: Paolo Marchesi​







*UnipolSai Tower* -- Porta Nuova
126 m; design | Mario Cucinella Architects; client | Gruppo Unipol














photo credit: MaPiReflex







​
*Gioia 22* -- Porta Nuova
123 m; design | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, Paolo Caputo Partnership; client | Coima














photo credit: Tommaso Sala







*Torre GalFa* -- Centro Direzionale
109 m; design | Maurice Kanha -- original design (1950s) Melchiorre Bega; client | Gruppo Unipol






















photo credit: Urbanfile







*Corso Como Place* -- Porta Nuova
70 m; design | PLP Architecture; client | Coima

















urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Cascina Merlata*

The various construction sites located at Cascina Merlata, an area near the upcoming MIND - Milano Innovation District, concerns the realization of residential buildings surrounded by public park, school, shopping mall and services.








*UpTown* 
client | EuroMilano, Intesa San Paolo Bank
design | Scandurra Studio
website | uptown-milano.it

*Lots R1, R2*
































































photo credit: Valter Repossi-Urbanfile

*Lot R3*
































































photo credit: Valter Repossi-Urbanfile


































​
*Torre Primavera - Social Housing*
client | DomoService
website | domoservicelombardia.com

*Lot R5* 








































photo credit: Valter Repossi-Urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Palazzo Lombardia - 161 m (Porta Nuova/Garibaldi)*
Finally, Palazzo Lombardia "shine" again: let architecture shapes be the real protagonist! 
After complaints by citizens (including SSC users), the regional government has decided to remove the "stickers". :banana: 

































urbanfile​


----------



## poinc

Finally :lol:


----------



## IThomas

*"Sovraparco": LAD and Hypnos Studio presented their proposal for Piazzale Loreto*








Following *Citterio, Viel & Partners*'s proposal, Italian architects *LAD* and *Hypnos Studio* have presented their project for the urban regeneration of Piazzale Loreto, an area dominated by fast-moving traffic.








The two architecture firms have collaborated to design "sovraparco" – a proposal for a suspended garden in the heart of Milan. The concept looks to radically transform the existing roundabout by constructing an elevated green area over the entire junction, bringing a generous slice of nature into the city environment and creating a new public plaza space for the people of Milan to gather and relax. 








Floating above the plaza, the green space forms a protective shell from the city's traffic and pollution. Access to the garden is gained by stairs and an elevator, and once inside it is organized on two flat levels. The first level hosts stairs and an elevator, as well as some services and covered spaces. In the center there is a large oculus, opened downwards to the plaza underneath.​


----------



## Josedc

Amazing!!


----------



## IThomas

*Updates SeiMilano*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects, Michel Desvigne Paysagiste, ARUP Italia 
client | Borio Mangiarotti S.p.A., Värde Partners 
official thread | link

Spanning over a surface of 413,000 sqm (or 4,445,495 sqft), the SeiMilano project proposes the theme of the "garden city", pursuing a model of urban development characterized by the close symbiosis between architecture and landscape. The project includes residences, offices, retail and dining areas, leisure activities, services, pedestrian areas and a new public park.

New renderings


































































​


----------



## IThomas

*Teatro alla Scala: Mario Botta adds a new tower*

Following the early 2000s restoration and extension of the Teatro alla Scala, architect Mario Botta was entrusted to further enlarge the undisputed king of Opera Houses. 

Early 2000s extension







Teatro alla Scala doesn't need any presentation: regarded as the leading opera and ballet theater in the world, it was built in 1776-1778, and has staged the first nights of important operas, including those by Giuseppe Verdi, Vincenzo Bellini and Giacomo Puccini. It was the favourite theater of such opera legends as Maria Callas and Giuseppe Di Stefano and holds a special place in the hearts of many Milanese, and not only.








​
The new extension project is situated on the back of the fly tower and re-places the existing building of a bank. The new building in via Verdi will host the theater's offices and will also feature a set-back tower that will host a new rehearsal room for the ballet. At the stage level an additional space for scene construction will further enhance the efficiency of the theater. Below the ground floor a new large rehearsal room is built to allow the orchestra to rehearse separately from the actors and the ballet.










New project



















urbanfile​


----------



## poinc

IThomas said:


> * SeiMilano*


Huge project :applause:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

IThomas said:


> *Updates Cascina Merlata*
> 
> The various construction sites located at Cascina Merlata, an area near the upcoming MIND - Milano Innovation District, concerns the realization of residential buildings surrounded by public park, school, shopping mall and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots R1, R2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: Valter Repossi-Urbanfile


^^


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Milanord2 Shopping & Entertainment Centre*










​
Plans have officially been unveiled at the Triennale di Milano exhibition for the Milanord2 shopping and entertainment centre at Cinisello Balsamo, north Milan. The private investment amounts to 1.2 billion euros. Over 6,000 new jobs will be created once the project is completed.










​
Milanord2 will be a dynamic and strategically well-located retail and leisure destination which will house 98,500 sqm of retail stores and 10,000 sqm of restaurants, cafés and bars. The 41,000 sqm Sky Plaza will host free, open-air games and sports activities along with many cultural events.

_Sky Plaza: L-R - Trampoline Park, Surf Wave Pool, Skate Park and Ice Rink_

































​
The centre, which is only 30 minutes from central Milan, will include a multiplex cinema, children's play areas and a marketplace for fresh, local productions as part of the family-friendly offering. The aim is to create a day-out experience for people of all backgrounds and generations in a unique new style of multi-use shopping environment, which will provide a community hub for the city and the wider region.


























​
Milanord2 is very well connected – it houses a metro station and is also served by several bus routes, ample car parking, bicycle stations and cycle paths.

Work on Milanord2 has now commenced, with construction expected to complete in 2022.



































photo credit: Frankie 23​


----------



## PortoNuts

Milan keeps surprising.


----------



## IThomas

*World-renowned architects compete for CityLife's next phase*











photo credit: Antonio Schinco​
Two iconic, innovative towers will be built at CityLife area, near the skyscrapers trio designed by Pritzker Prize architects *Arata Isozaki* and *Zaha Hadid*; and *Daniel Libeskind*. While *Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower* and *Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower* have been completed, the third skyscraper -*Il Curvo/The Curved One/Pwc Tower*- is still under construction.

CityLife's next phase, in brief:
*Office tower 1 | 20-25 floors* 
* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (Italy)
* BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group (Denmark), in collaboration with Carlo Ratti Associati (Italy)
* Dominique Perrault Architecture (France)
* PLP Architecture (United Kingdom)
* SOM-Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (United States)
* United Network Studio (Netherlands)

_Winning design to be unveiled by this summer._

*Office tower 2 | 40 floors or more* (or in alternative, office/mixed-use towers 2 and 3)
* Architects TBA​


----------



## IThomas

*Hotel dei Cavalieri*
Milan | Zone 1
design | Emilio Lancia (original design); One Works (renovation)








Hotel dei Cavalieri occupies part of a wedge-shaped building situated in the city center of Milan, designed by Emilio Lancia in the 1949. The rounded main facade, facing Piazza Missori, represents a main landmark feature of this well-known eleven-story Milanese urban block.








The scope of the interior services is the refurbishment of the main public areas of this four-star hotel: the entrance lobby at ground level, the business lounge and café at the mezzanine, the business center and breakfast hall at the first level and the roof top restaurant. The design concept is to study the historic characteristics of the building and its decorative interior. To add value to the existing through the new interiors and to provide a warm and pleasant customer experience. 








The design of the main lobby at the ground floor gives great attention to the choice of materials, textures, and details. All the finishes join the historical elements, such as the wooden staircase and boiserie, to remind of the powerful timeless elegance of Milanese Art Deco. For the breakfast hall, white is chosen for walls and ceiling to enhance natural lighting. The combination of the existing onyx columns, new gypsum frame, and wooden flooring gives a bright and stylish atmosphere overall. Elegant decorative patterns, precious materials, and black and white upholstered furnishings combine to give the restaurant a contemporary language in line with the Milanese lifestyle. The outdoor terrace is characterized by a new cantilevering glass canopy, mirroring the rounded design of the main facade.










***​*Updates*









photo credit: Paolo Maga​


----------



## Ampelio

IThomas said:


> *World-renowned architects compete for CityLife's next phase*
> 
> 
> Two iconic, innovative towers will be built at CityLife area, near the skyscrapers trio designed by Pritzker Prize architects *Arata Isozaki* and *Zaha Hadid*; and *Daniel Libeskind*. While *Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower* and *Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower* have been completed, the third skyscraper -*Il Curvo/The Curved One/Pwc Tower*- is still under construction.
> 
> CityLife's next phase, in brief:
> *Office tower 1 | 20-25 floors*
> * Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (Italy)
> * BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group (Denmark), in collaboration with Carlo Ratti Associati (Italy)
> * Dominique Perrault Architecture (France)
> * PLP Architecture (United Kingdom)
> * SOM-Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (United States)
> * United Network Studio (Netherlands)
> 
> _Winning design to be unveiled by this summer._
> 
> *Office tower 2 | 40 floors or more* (or in alternative, office/mixed-use towers 2 and 3)
> * Architects TBA​


^^Can't wait to see this area filled with more towers :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

*Milan draws up plans for Porta Nuova's next generation skyscrapers*
milanorepubblica.it | milanotoday.it | corriere.it | ilsole24ore.com | ilsole24ore.com 

Gae Aulenti Square








photo credit: Lorenzo Manara​*An international competition will redesign the area connecting the Gae Aulenti Square/"Library of Trees" Public Park with the Milan Central Station.*

Italian real estate agency Coima is paying €191.6 million for the last property in Porta Nuova. Coima has bought the Pirelli 39 complex from the Municipality of Milan through a public auction process (the auction base was set at €87 million), beating off the other competitors. The building was originally designed in the 1950s to host municipal technical offices, which remained there until 2013, and was later left unused. Such acquisition, however, follows another one carried out in the previous weeks: Coima has paid €130 million for Telecom Italia's former headquarters from German group Deka Immobilien Europa. 

Coima currently has over €5 billion in assets under management, with €1 billion of acquisitions in the last twelve months and an investment capacity of an additional €2 billion. The total investments in Porta Nuova, including the recent acquisitions, reach €3 billion and represent over 50% of the grade A office market in the CBD.

Pirelli 39, Telecom Italia building and surrounds







The will of public institutions and private investors is to pursue projects of architectural excellence meeting state-of-the-art standards in sustainability and innovation, resulting in a responsible redevelopment of areas of the territory that become integrated into the existing urban fabric. A return to nature, history and culture, new technologies, development of services, beauty, ethics, accessibility, community are the key factors toward the Milanese urban regeneration.

in gray: projects U/C; in white: planned skyscrapers (unofficial design); in yellow: vision. 








courtesy: Urbanfile​
*It's rumored that a new elevated and hi-tech public square, connected with the rest of the neighborhood through pedestrian connections, will host the new iconic mixed-use skyscrapers.* In the meanwhile, the Municipality has said that another old property, located near the De Castillia 23/Unipol Building, will be put on sale. This could pave the way for the construction of another highrise in the next few years.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Milan Swiss Center*
















Built in 1949-51 to replace the Hotel Cavour, it was Milan's highest tower until 1954, when it was overtaken by the Breda Tower. The 80-meters-tall tower was designed by architects Armin Meili and Giovanni Romano as a replacement of the former Swiss Association that was destroyed by a 1943 bombing raid. Nowadays, it also houses among others the Swiss General Consulate, the Swiss Institute of Culture and the Swiss Chamber of Commerce, as well as offices of Switzerland Tourism and Swiss TV and Radio. The building is owned by the Swiss Federal Authorities.

***​
Restoration work



































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

next page


----------



## IThomas

*Porlezza/San Giovanni sul Muro Urban Office Campus*
Milan | Zone 1
design | OneWorks
developer | InvestiRe sgr

Situated in the city center, this project occupies a deep urban block plot articulated around a common private garden built upon three levels of underground parking. The office buildings, built in the 1960s and 1970s, each with its specific dimensions, constraints, potentials, and architectural features are part of this extensive renewal project. The project entails a new double entrance lobby, the rationalization of flexible typical internal layouts and new services, however, the main focus is on the refurbishment and enhancement of the internal courtyard and rooftop terraces. 

The domestic inner courtyard is designed to become a nice, domestic and quiet "secret garden" full of greenery and seating places, to be used also for events and private exhibitions. The rooftop terrace, currently in poor conditions and not in use, is redesigned including a new small glass pavilion, with a unique view of the Cathedral, to be used for meetings, events and/or as a CEO private office. A relatively tight main façade overlooking the main street is balanced by a deep articulation of the blinding fabric, facing a private inner courtyard currently in derelict conditions. The 7,500 sqm office building sits on a relevant commercial gallery directly linking the main street to a next commercial square where relevant development are currently ongoing. The purpose of the building refurbishment is focused on placemaking and creating an interesting address for possible tenants.

*Porlezza*









*San Giovanni sul Muro*

















***​
*Updates* Strip-out and reclamation work

*Porlezza*


















*San Giovanni sul Muro*
















urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Citterio & Viel won design competition for "Gioia 20".*
Five architects will draw up Porta Nuova Gioia masterplan.
sources: Il Sole 24 Ore | Corriere della Sera | Coima | Casa & Clima

PORTA NUOVA GIOIA MASTERPLAN
Following the urban redevelopment of Garibaldi-Varesine-Isola, *Italian real estate agency Coima has aggregated areas totaling an overall surface area of over 150,000 sqm and 20,000 sqm of public spaces to complete the development of the Porta Nuova district and to create an innovative project alongside the Municipality of Milan which will create a new urban regeneration corridor*, from the Central Station to the Farini Railway Yard and to the Expo areas (future MIND) crossing through Bovisa.

*A commission was set up for the preparation of a single unified masterplan. It will be coordinated by Gregg Jones* of Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects (United States) – which handled the Porta Nuova masterplan – *along with a qualified team comprised of Patricia Viel* of the firm Citterio & Viel (Italy), *Chris Choa* of AECOM (U.S.) – which handled the masterplan for the London Olympics-, *Ibrahim Ibrahim* of Portland (U.K.) -specialized in the animation of public spaces-, *as well as Jim Burnett* of the firm OJB (U.S.) *and Andreas Kipar* of Land (Italy) *as landscape architects.*









Gioia 20 will be built in a site nearby Gioia 22.​
GIOIA 20 COMPETITION
*The winner of the architecture competition for the planning of two lots in the Porta Nuova Gioia area was also announced: the Milan-based architecture firm Antonio Citterio & Patricia Viel.* The firm's proposal was selected based upon criteria focusing on expertise in environmental sustainability, innovation, technology applied to buildings and innovative uses of space. The planning competition saw the participation of 50 architecture firms from around the world, among which 19 were selected, including: Atelier Alfonso Femia (Italy), Bohlin Cywinski Jackson (U.S.), Gensler (U.S.), Grimshaw (U.K.), Herzog & De Meuron (Switzerland), KPF (U.S.), MAD Architects (China), NBBJ (U.S.), Hembert Penaranda (Colombia), OMA (Netherlands), Pickard Chilton (U.S.), SOM (U.S.), United Network Studio (Netherlands), Citterio & Viel (Italy), Carlo Ratti Associati (Italy), Ingenhoven (Germany), PLP Architecture (U.K.) and Wilmotte & Associes (France) with Studio Transit (Italy), with the last five shortlisted prior to the final selection.

*Gioia 20 project include a highrise and low-rise building to be built on the crossroad of Via Melchiorre Gioia-Pirelli-Sassetti.* "Our approach to this project was to reflect on an element that is meaningful per se but also part of a vaster urban design, basing our conception of this architecture on innovative technological principles but, more importantly, on cultural ones, devising a new way of using architecture and its tangible and intangible relationships with the city" remarked architect Patricia Viel.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Gioia 22* 
design | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, Caputo Partnership 
height | 123 meters
official thread | link

Mixed-use tower (office, retail) in Porta Nuova, with 3,000 sqm of public spaces. 
It's rumored the tower will host the headquarters of Italian banking group UBI Banca.



































urbanfile -- Photo Credit: Valter Repossi - Tommaso Sala








Photo Credit: Salvatore Turi























​


----------



## IThomas

*C40 Reinventing Cities / Milano: winning projects unveiled*

*A global competition for innovative carbon-free and resilient urban projects*
Initiated by the C40 Cities Climate Leadership Group and made possible thanks to the support of Climate KIC and ofo, Reinventing Cities is an unprecedented global competition to drive carbon neutral and resilient urban regeneration. 16 cities -Auckland, Chicago, Houston, Madrid, Milan, Montréal, Oslo, Paris, Portland, Reykiavìk, Rio de Janeiro, Salvador, San Francisco, Vancouver- have identified together 45 underutilized spaces to redevelop. Through this competition, C40 and the participating cities invite architects, developers, environmentalists, neighbourhood groups, innovators and artists to build creative teams and to compete for the opportunity to transform these sites into new beacons of sustainability and resiliency. They have demonstrated how innovative climate solutions can be achieved in combination with noteworthy architecture and local community benefits.

*Four sites to be refurbished, four new projects for Milan*

*Doria | 610 sqm* 
_Empty plot currently used as car park, located on one of the most dense neighborhood of Milan and is perfectly connected to public transportation. The city expects for the development of a new construction, including high quality amenities and pacification of the adjacent public space._








Winning project | *Co-Inventing Doria*
Design | Studio di Architettura DRMI, Giulia Pannella
Team representative | Rete fra imprese "B Smart"

Co-Inventing Doria wants to be a living manifesto of sustainable urban renovation, where private and public spaces interact, creating a friendly, resilient and sustainable environment for citizens and visitors. The project is made of two cardinal elements: the carbon neutral hostel and the new green axis of Viale Doria. The hostel is made with an innovative envelope, the breathing wall, able to recover energy and to filter ventilation air, providing a highly comfortable indoor experience. The energy use of the building is minimized in its whole life cycle and renewable energy sources are widely exploited on site, enhancing the overall building performance. Viale Doria is conceived as a multifunctional street, designed with a chronotropic approach where urban spaces evolve with time, following citizen’s needs. The street has a predominant pedestrian dimension, with wide spaces for vegetation and multiple ecosystemic services, including carbon capture and storage. The hostel connects with the new green outdoor inviting young people to enter and walk down the wide staircase that slopes towards the green open courtyard. Altogether the project is conceived to engage citizens on sustainability, providing an interactive experience and educating to proactive sustainable behaviors.

Key Components & Solutions:
• Co-Inventing Doria is an ambitious project made of a carbon-neutral hostel and the new green Viale Doria. It combines high performances and consistent solutions on all key environmental challenges.
• Significant share of clean energy thanks to a photovoltaic rooftop of 22kW and a water-to-water heat pump of 300 kW.
• Modularity and flexibility of spaces and wide use of biosourced materials (wood, natural fibres)
• The building’s envelope is an innovating “breathing wall” that recover energy and filter air
• Many solutions to foster low-carbon mobility and pacified Viale Doria
• Several activities to encourage social cohesion and green lifestyle (Info data to educate residents, Plant finder, smart parking, 0 km food.)








*Serio | +5,000 sqm* 
_This vacant plot, located at the heart of the urban regeneration of the Porta Romana district, a former productive area under redevelopment where innovation and regeneration florish. The site's direct proximity to the brand-new Prada Foundation's art complex enhances its high potential._










​
Winning project | *Vitae*
Design | Carlo Ratti Associati
Team representative | Covivio

Abbey and Charterhouse were European lighthouses for safeguarding and rediscovering human thought; centres of knowledge and invention for our communities. Vitae reflects in these models: architecture apparently confined but permeable, promoting harmony between public and private life. Nature is a reference, a tool contrasting today’s climate and pollution challenge. The “Green Spiral”, a path with a vine pergola rising to the top of the building symbolizes the DNA double helix, the embrace between research and biophilia. The married grapevine rows on the roofs and alternates with terraces and vegetable gardens. The seasonal greenhouses and the Giardino dei Semplici are collective environments for experimentation. The project also develops an overall strategy to reduce its carbon footprint and its environmental impact through a wide range of solutions for clean energy, sustainable construction materials, low-carbon mobility and water management. Vitae is consolidated by strong partnership with local actors and develops sustainable activities and green lifestyle. It will host spaces for public events for nutrition and education, molecular oncological research and guesthouses for international researchers. It proposes an advanced urban coexistence model linked to the best European tradition, all for new Humanism.

Key Components & Solutions:
• Vitae aims for a 40% energy reduction and 26% CO2 emission reduction. 95% of electricity is certified green, 43kW of photovoltaic panels will be installed as well as heat pump (geothermal source). In addition, the building incorporates many energy efficiency measures.
• This project offers a high-level green identity and foster biodiversity thanks to hydroponic gardens, a vineyard on the spiral roof, green catering and educational activities.
• The project promotes sustainable mobility through electric vehicles and pedestrian facilities.
• Water is managed through the recovery of rainwater and the reuse of grey water.

official thread | link








*Scuderie de Montel | +16,000 sqm*
_The site includes two historical buildings to renovate and valorize. New activities can be developed connecting to the dynamic of the area, where sports, entertainment and green spaces prevail._








Winning project | *Teatro delle Terme*
Design | Architetto Giancarlo Marzorati, J+S
Team representative | Giancarlo Marzorati

Teatro delle Terme proposes a new urban park characterized by blue-green infrastructure. The former historic stables will be converted into a thermal activity centre. The project is conceived in a harmonious way using thermal water springs present in the subsoil. The project aims to significantly reduce energy and water consumption thanks to on-site energy production through photovoltaics, solar thermal panels and creating a connection to the district heating network thus using waste-to-energy energy recovery. The project provides a good management of construction materials, using insulating wood fiber and building with wooden frame structures. Finally, the project will offset all its residual CO2 emissions by purchasing carbon credits. Teatro delle Terme will be an oasis of well-being and sustainability closely connected to water, earth, greenery, plants and food.

Key Components & Solutions:
• On-site energy production is key to this project thanks to photovoltaic electricity generation on-site, solar thermal panels and connecting to the district heating network using waste-to-energy.
• The project also provides good management of building materials, especially using thermo-insulating wood fiber and wooden frame structures.
• Attention has been paid to offset the residual CO2 emissions by purchasing carbon credits on the voluntary market.








*Scalo Gredo Breda | +62,000 sqm* 
_The site is part of the Milan strategic plan to transform underused railway areas of the city. It presents a great opportunity to enhance the connections between the mixed-use historical neighborhood of Precotto and the former industrial area of Bicocca, with housing and services related to the university campus._








Winning project | *L'Innesto*
Design | Barreca & La Varra
Team representative | InvestiRe srg S.p.A.

Innesto, the first Zero Carbon “Housing Sociale” project in Italy, is the showroom of Milan’s new sustainability strategies. Innesto proposes the development of an innovative 4th generation district heating (4GDH) system, powered by renewable sources (including an urban wastewater heat-recovery system). The design of Nearly Zero Energy Buildings is coupled with a pre-assembled construction technology and an optimal mix of bio-sourced materials. The aim is to reduce CO2 emissions and reduce waste, allowing the structure to be disassembled and 100% recycled. Soil excavation is minimized and treated on site applying bioremediation techniques to be re-used for landscaping. Vegetable gardens, a nursery garden, natural based roofs, and edible landscapes will create an agricultural heart. A comprehensive sustainable mobility approach provides citizens with full accessibility of mobility needs. The project promotes active mobility, public transport, sharing systems and a drastic reduction of private vehicle use through reduced availability of parking areas. Beyond reaching zero carbon, Innesto encompasses a bold proposal for a private Milan Zero Carbon Fund aiming to implement citywide solutions to reduce GHG emissions and the settlement of a Circular Economy District promoted by primary institution. A 30-year commitment to integrated management is made by leveraging innovative tools and value-adding shared spaces that establish relationships between residents, involving the entire neighborhood: A Human Adaptive Zone.

Key Components & Solutions:
• L'Innesto will be the first carbon neutral social housing project in Italy.
• The project aims to achieve carbon neutrality in 30 years thanks to a low-carbon district heat network, powered by on-site renewable sources and, that connect the neighborhood and lower emissions.
• The project has a 60% green space target. Greening the neighborhood is supported by tree cultivation and horticulture activities.
• The project has an ambitious mobility strategy: limiting car parking spaces (only 100 spaces for 700 tenants) and including 1200m2 of bike garage, 10 electric car charging terminals and a shared neighborhood car fleet.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates UnipolSai Tower*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects
height | 126 meters
official thread | link

The new eco-sustainable iconic tower is located in Porta Nuova district; it will host the new headquarters of Italian insurance group UnipolSai. The base is a spacious common hall connected to the Gae Aulenti Square, the "Library of Trees" Public Park, an auditorium and a cafeteria. Offices and training areas occupy the tower and a central void stretches from the hall to the highest end of the building. On top, a green terrace hosts several exclusive spaces for meetings and exhibitions.









photo credit: Mr_Beat


----------



## Andre_idol

Uh, looking good that tower!


----------



## IThomas

*Updates IRCSS Treatment and Research Healthcare center* 
developer | Gruppo San Donato
official thread | MIND - Milan Innovation District

The total surface of the area is 50,000 sqm: 20,000 occupied by the new building and the remaining 30,000 are for parkings and greenery, which will also include a part equipped as a park. The new building (85 m) will develop vertically with 16 planned floors. Particular attention will be paid to environmental impact, so space for the use of environmentally friendly materials, the use of renewable energy and maximum commitment to reducing emissions.









niederstaetter

View from above


----------



## IThomas

*Principe Amedeo 5 Building*
Milan | Zone 1
design | Vittorio Grassi Architetto & Partners (restoration)
developer | Covivio








Built in 1850, the building was the first headquarters of the American Consulate in Milan. Ever since a prestigeous location address, it has now returned to its original splendour. The cutting-edge high tech renovation project has brought a strong contemporary aspect into the historical context of the property. two blocks of different ages, that develops around a central courtyard that has still a considerable historical value.








The internal courtyard has been remodelled in perfect harmony with the neighbouring gardens of Porta Venezia, and creates a striking inner view. The courtyard spaces have been enriched with varieties of indigenous greenery. The inner pavilion has been redeveloped with the creation of a new glass facade with carachteristic timber fins. The external facade has been restored to its original elegance. An astonishing 600 sqm glass attic offering a stunning view of the Milan skyline has been added on the top of the four overground floors.

The renovation work has allowed the building to achieve a LEED Gold rating and an A-class energy rating. The installation of a photovoltaic system guarantees a reduction in energy consumption for the entire building. The interior spaces have been designed with maximum flexibility and adaptability to different needs. Wheter the desire is for open or individual offices, versatility is the key word. The natural light that illuminates every space turns the workplace into a location rich in atmosphere, with a distinctive personality.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

2 new towers for Milan. they will be located in a plot which is adiacent to MIND area (former expo2015 area) where the 90 m Galeazzi hospital is being constructed (as shown in the previous posts), and where several >100 m more towers are planned, and close to Cascina Merlata new residential neighbourood already under construction with lots of towers of 80-90 m of height.

these new 2 will be *140 *m and *100 *m tall, by "Park Associati" architects.














































https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/06/06/milano-baranzate-area-ronchi-di-park-associati/


----------



## IThomas

^^
Official thread :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

bulky and isolated.
milan could do better.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Axelferis said:


> bulky and isolated.
> milan could do better.


Not questioning your opinion about how they look like.
But talking about the 'isolation', it is not exactly that way

The area is nowadays a no-men's land at the very border of Milan's municipality, cut out by the highway and contiguos to an industrial area within the small municipality of Baranzate











https://goo.gl/maps/yZCMerFap1qn13ct5

In the very next future they're going to develop the area on the other side of the highway (a huge brownfield since 5/6 years ago) which is the former Expo 2015 site in transformation due to the project MIND which, among research centers and an university campus, forecasts many corporate towers.
Thank to this, they wanted to _de facto_ include this wasted area within MIND project. You can even see on the renderings a bridge connecing to MIND area; a closer look reveals there are some sort of PRT (Personal Rapid Transit) vehicles on it, which is the meaning of transport they're thinking to implement to distribute people inside MIND area



















A possible further development is the transformation of the industrial area, which, as I said, is on another municipality, to integrate with the whole project

I can go on, because MIND project involves all the surrounding areas, generating connections and synergies, but I know I'm a heavy talker and don't want to be too boring


----------



## Axelferis

Ok thanks for explanation but this design is awful.
I hope they won't replicate this sort of thing for the ex expo area.


----------



## Josedc

I like it


----------



## IThomas

*Updates The Corner -- Viale della Liberazione 16/18*
design | Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia AF517
developer | Generali Real Estate
official website | thecornermilano.it

The Corner is the result of the redevelopment of a building constructed in the 1970s. The building, located at Porta Nuova/Garibaldi, will host the global headquarters of luxury fashion brand *Versace* and the offices of football club *FC Inter Milan*.

































































UrbanFile


----------



## IThomas

*Updates PalaLido (renamed "Allianz Cloud")*
capacity | 5,138 seats

The arena will be the new home ground of the local team *Powervolley Milano* (Men's Volleyball League Serie A1). The Municipality of Milan has invested 18 million euros to build the sports venue. German insurance group Allianz, according to a contract signed with the Municipality, is paying 2 million euros to get the sponsorship rights for the next five years. 


























































































source​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates The Corner -- Viale della Liberazione 16/18* 
design | Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia AF517
developer | Generali Real Estate
official website | thecornermilano.it

Branded interior spaces and terrace by football team FC Internazionale Milano.
The renovated building will also host Versace, Huawei and other two companies.









































































​


> An inauguration involving the entire Nerazzurri family opens the curtains to unveil the club's new headquarters: Inter HQ. The new set-up in Viale Liberazione is highly innovative and modern, which reflects the ambition and vision of the club. It was with these elements in mind that this iconic location in the city, symbolic of Milan's new global and technological edge, was chosen.
> 
> Located within the building known as 'The Corner', Inter's new inner-city headquarters comprises five floors as well as a panoramic terrace boasting a view that extends from the Madonnina to the San Siro. The space is characterised by a sharp visual identity that sees the Nerazzurri brand play a central role, together with the great players that have graced the club through its history and the international nature of the Nerazzurri.
> 
> The working environment offers pleasant natural brightness, created by large windows that cover this space in the heart of the 'innovation district' of Porta Nuova, and is complemented by carefully selected furniture and innovative technological implements. The final result is a space where the various workstation zones are accompanied by dedicated areas for sharing and collaboration, a setting that has been developed to enable productivity and efficiency.
> 
> The ninth floor of the structure, which is truly one of a kind, is dedicated to welcoming guests and hosting events. It comprises a multi-purpose media room as well as the Inter Heritage area and a completely renovated Trophy Room, a fully-fledged multimedia set-up that tells the entire story of the Nerazzurri's glory in a single glance.
> 
> Eco-sustainability is one of the values ​​that the club wants to uphold in this new era. The building selected for the club's new base is one that has been reclassified, with close attention paid to environmental respect and energy efficiency, earning it a LEED Gold certification.


source | inter.it


----------



## IThomas

*IBM open its European Studios in Porta Nuova*
sources | ilsole24ore.it, edge9.hwupgrade.it, 01.ibm.com, coimares.com, larepubblica.it

The Pavilion designed by architect Michele De Lucchi becomes IBM Studios. The U.S. hi-tech company has chosen this building as a place to position its new hub for the group's innovation in the heart of Porta Nuova and therefore of the hi-tech Milan, set between Microsoft and Amazon headquarters on one side; LinkedIn and Google headquarters on the other. 










​
*IBM Studios will be the hub for technological innovation and is set to be its beating heart: a world level environment capable of bringing onto the field the highest level of digital knowledge and fostering collaboration with companies of all types and dimensions, with associations territories, institutions, universities, research centers, developers and students.* It will be an open space, welcoming first and foremost the general public, where open innovation will be the primary focus.



















*Milan*, which has beaten out competition from other European cities such as London and Paris, *is the place chosen by IBM to create its Studios in Europe: a showcase of possibilities, a way to let people reach out and touch the potential of digital innovation. In an area spanning 4,000 sqm square meters, additional businesses/activities will develop, involving 2,500 technical specialists. In addition to a more scenographic area open to the public, the "bottega" of innovation featuring maxi-screens and experience rooms with extensive use of virtual and augmented reality, there will also be areas dedicated to specialists, where IBM technicians will develop with companies artificial intelligence or cloud application projects.*








"It will be a place for Milan but also for Italy, a site that we have selected after having considered another 25 alternatives. Ten million people pass through Gae Aulenti Square every year, and what we were looking for was just that, a place fostering contact and dialogue, not just a simple office. It was necessary to have an iconic place for people to experience, right on the street level, on a par with artisans’ shops, to gain an understanding of just how important the role of innovation is and to accelerate the development of skills".


----------



## IThomas

*Italy wins bid for 2026 Olympics. Milan to host the 25th edition of the Winter Games.*










​
The city of Milan and the ski resort of Cortina d'Ampezzo have been announced as the hosts of the 2026 Winter Olympics. The International Olympic Committee voted for Italy's bid ahead of Stockholm-Are, Sweden, to stage the event. With such result, Italy has made history: no country has ever won two Winter (or Summer) Olympic bid elections against at least one other nation in a 20-year span and held the Winter (or Summer) Games twice in that stretch. The last time that Italy hosted the Games was in 2006, in Turin.

344614672​
Milan 47 - 34 Stockholm
1 abstained

There were only two candidates left after other bidders - Sion (Switzerland), Sapporo (Japan), Graz (Austria), Calgary (Canada), Erzerum (Turkey) - had earlier dropped out of the race with concerns over the event's size and cost.











OFFICIAL WEBSITE​


----------



## Axelferis

Congratulations!!


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Gioia 22 (Porta Nuova)*
height | 123 m
design | Gregg E. Jones (Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects), Paolo Caputo Partnership
client | Coima
official thread | link

The tower will host offices and retail/restaurants. The project includes new underground parking and 3,000 sqm of public spaces.













































photo credit: Joshua84














​


----------



## IThomas

*Torre Milano / Stresa 22*
Milan | Zone 2
height | 86 m
design | Beretta Associati
client | Impresa Rusconi








The work is characterized by an accurate design of the tower's base, in order to create the best integration with the near existing buildings. The complex is organized into three buildings: in the north the tower is linked to a 3 storeys low-rise building overlooking via Privata Belgirate, in the south to a second building, also of 3 storeys, which encloses the existing building curtain of via Stresa, and in the end it connects to the green area of piazza Carbonari, through a garden facing the circle.
















The overall operation interfaces both with the near urban scale, including a low-rise residential construction rich in green areas, and with a wider visual range, which connects with the new business district of Porta Nuova. The rationalist composition aims to add an element of order, considering the nearby architecture by Giò Ponti and Luigi Caccia Dominioni.








The design of the apartments’ layout follows the typologies with the living areas characterized by different ceilings height, with a double height in the living room (one floor and a half high), following up on the layouts realized for via Scarsellini and via Ampère. The ground floor has a special services equipment, including a swimming pool, a gym and a bowling green, everything enhanced by green spaces designed in-depth.

***​
*Updates*

























urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano 2030, ten years to change again.*
abitare.it










​
*Milan is about to undergo a new series of big transformations. And the Olympics have nothing to do with it. The objectives of a programme for development include parks and gardens, the outskirts and sustainability. Pierfrancesco Maran, the city councillor responsible for Urban Planning, here discusses these plans with Italian design and architecture magazine Abitare.*

The new Urban Centre of the city of Milan has been open for just few months, and can be found in the Triennale. Until September this new centre will be one of the stands at the 22nd International Exhibition, the one devoted to Milan, and in the autumn it will assume its definitive form as a place for discussion of the changes taking place in this city. It is not a mere info point, then, but a place where it will also be possible to bring a critical spirit to bear on discussions. Pierfrancesco Maran, the city councillor responsible for town planning, parks and gardens and agriculture in the municipality of Milan, says that “this is a way of holding a conversation with the people of Milan and with the many Italians and foreigners who come to visit the Triennale and the city. We have conceived of this site as a place for debate and for initiatives that will involve a number of people and allow for an exchange of views.” 

The reason why the municipal administration of Milan is setting up the means for a permanent dialogue with the city’s inhabitants should be sought in a new series of transformations which are about to be set in motion. With the long period of regeneration of disused industrial areas at an end, the time has come to focus attention on abandoned infrastructures, and in particular the hubs of the railway network that used to serve the production base of the industrial city and now lie unused. There are seven of them in Milan, and they are the subject of a planning agreement between the municipality of Milan, the regional government of Lombardy and the Italian State Railways. Their location and size mean that Milan’s railway yards represent an enormous resource for urban development together with the area that hosted Expo Milan 2015 and a system of disused or underutilized military barracks. These areas are the heart of the new PGT, the regional administration plan for Milan that is going through an implementation process. As the introduction to the PGT declares: “This plan is intended to lead Milan towards 2030, carrying on with the positive development of our city on the basis of three new aims: extending the momentum Milan is experiencing to all ages and social sectors, taking into account the increase in population, especially of people under 35 and over 85; broadening the growth to all areas of the city, not just those that have benefited from it in recent years and combining development with an improvement in the environment, in the quality of life and in the size of parks and gardens.”








*Councillor Maran, you have given the PGT a title that sounds like a mission and you talk of a different system of values. What do you mean by this?*
The system of values in which we are operating today is different from the one that led to the city’s rise in the 1980s. Now it is a question of combining legitimate aspirations of individual growth with collective values. There are three keywords on which the plan for the city of the future hinges: sustainability, parkland, quality. These will be the fundamental values of the city’s common space. The key idea is that the presence of parks and gardens is no longer in conflict with work and development. Open spaces will become a factor in improving the quality of life. Creating twenty new parks in Milan, as we have decided to do, is not an environmental challenge. It represents a different idea of city dwelling.

*Will the transformations of Milan be able to involve the periphery on this occasion?*
Prior to the last series of major transformations, the centre of the city was limited to its oldest part, the area inside the perimeter of the Spanish Walls. Today we can say that it has been extended as far as the outer ring road, the one along which the trolleybuses of the 90/91 line run. Over the coming years the objective is to embrace much of the outer suburbs. The council can and must guide this process. To do so we have developed a number of instruments. There is the major project for the transformation of the railway yards, which are not located in the centre; there are “shock” policies aimed at encouraging private investment on the outskirts, such as the halving of the charges for change of use, or regulation with regard to abandoned buildings that provides for the penalty of a significant reduction in the value of the site if you don’t renovate or demolish the disused buildings located on it. This is a regulation that places the onus on the owners. Property is a right, but also a responsibility. In addition, we have decided to allocate half of the tax revenues from interventions in the centre to zones outside the centre. The idea is to promote interventions that will raise the quality of life in the suburbs.








​
*What are the key points of the future transformations?*
The development of the city will continue along its north-west axis, from the Scalo Farini railway yard to the Bovisa and the Expo area; to the south, with the transformation of the Scalo Romana, which completes the work of regeneration of the area begun with the Fondazione Prada, and then towards Rogoredo and Santa Giulia, where a new sports hall will be built. Many places abandoned in the 1990s and 2000s are also undergoing transformation today, such as the area of Porta Vittoria, now assigned to the York Capital Management Fund, the former Calchi Taeggi College, the Adriano district.

_*So Milan is going to become a perfect city?*_
We have overcome the problems arising from the financial crisis in the real-estate sector, but not everything has been resolved. Fortunately the gaps in the urban fabric with no future are few and connected to the absence of infrastructure. There remains the question of red tape. The regulations are complex and the procedures, even though simplified, still eat up a considerable amount of energy and resources, with repercussions on times and costs. Then we have to go on investing in public housing. For thirty years the working-class districts have been left without adequate investment and in the hands of unauthorized builders. Milan has 70,000 public housing units, partly owned by the regional government and partly by the municipality. Since we resumed management of council housing, entrusting it to MM, we have begun to combat unauthorized building. We have made substantial investments and now intend to assign all three thousand vacant units by 2021.

_*Speaking of timescales, 2030 is not so far away. You’ll have to get a move on…*_
By the end of this year the new PGT will be approved and implemented. In 2019 we have seen the drawing up of the first master plan for the Scalo Farini, one of the yards to undergo transformation. The project for the Expo area will follow and in this case we’re talking about 2024. In the occasion of the Winter Olympics of 2026, Porta Romana will become the location of the Olympic Village. But our aim is to integrate the Olympics into a plan that will work without the games.​


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

DALE's BACK !!


----------



## Dale

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> DALE's BACK !!


:banana: My closest ancient population are the Lombards.


----------



## LtBk

How many housing units is under construction in Milan metropolitan area?


----------



## gianlucozade

*Renovation work begins on Suning Training Centre ahead of 2020/21 Season*

Work has begun at Suning Training Centre in Appiano Gentile as part of a modernisation programme that will see the complex reach new heights in terms of sports performance, support infrastructure and staff working areas, with completion expected by the summer of 2020.

The improvements will adhere to the highest standards of technology, innovation and efficiency, with the project guided by a future-oriented approach designed to enhance the performance of the club’s athletes while taking care of the environment.

The complex will be designed to allow the players to enjoy the best possible conditions as they focus on their training and preparation, enabling them to concentrate on optimising their technical and athletic performance in a stimulating, comfortable environment with simple styling. The complex has been designed to chime with the club’s traditional values and coexist in perfect harmony with the surrounding area.

The first step will be the construction of a new building which will house the first-team players’ rooms, the private first-team restaurant and other facilities for the coaching staff and management team. The current clubhouse will be renovated during the spring of 2020, with the modernisation works set to be fully completed by the start of the 2020/21 season.

The new building, which has been designed for the club by COIMA Image, uses a prefabricated wooden construction system patented by WoodBeton. It is a sustainable solution that combines modern design with cutting-edge technology while respecting the surrounding environment, fulfilling the club’s aim of creating an environment within which sporting activity of the highest standard can thrive.

“Inter is working hard to renovate the infrastructure owned by the club,” said FC Internazionale Milano Corporate CEO Alessandro Antonello. “Having already opened our new headquarters, the latest investment focuses on the modernisation of Suning Training Centre We will create a sports facility of the highest qualitative standards, incorporating cutting-edge technology.”

“The renovation of our training ground is a fundamental step in the club’s growth strategy, a strategy that began decisively when the Suning Group took over Inter,” said FC Internazionale Milano Sport CEO Giuseppe Marotta. “The Appiano Gentile training ground is the beating heart of our club and we want to further enhance it, ensuring it is a facility that helps our players and all the staff who support the first team to achieve the highest levels of sporting excellence.

“It must be the nucleus within which we create a spirit which instils an unbreakable bond between our players, creating a solid group whose sole objective is to win every single match we play. For all of these reasons, we believe that the improvements we have already made and those that will be added in the coming months are of absolute strategic importance.”

The works – which were halted after the first team returned from the tour of Asia, in order to ensure the best possible conditions for the team to gear up for the start of the season – will resume in September. None of the works will interfere with the day-to-day training activities of the team, which will continue to take place at Suning Training Centre as normal.


----------



## IThomas

*Updates 9/11 Pola Building* 
design | GBPA Architects
client | Kryalos

Redevelopment work of an old office and retail complex built in 1968, located not so far from Palazzo Lombardia.























































*Updates Palazzo di Fuoco*
design | GBPA Architects
client | Kryalos
see the project | link

After winning the architectural design competition, GBPA Architects was commissioned to renovate an office building, named "Palazzo di Fuoco", designed in the 1960s by architects Giulio Minoletti and Giuseppe Chiodi, located in Piazzale Loreto. The "Palazzo di Fuoco" was an innovative project for the time, a real palette of new ideas and technological devices, in which light, color and transparency became the conducting themes. An original architecture which was exhibited at a point of urban significance.
































































urbanfile​
*Updates Pharo Business Center*
design | Park Associati
client | Kryalos
see the project | link

Demolition of the old bloc has been completed. 

The new building will be built on a site that offers a great deal of potential both for its strategic position in terms of access routes to and from the city centre and for its proximity to new developed CityLife and Portello. The composition has been articulated in a number of volumes, including an element that extends upwards 70 meters. The top of the building has been designed like a kind of lantern, a bright light that by day and night stands out from the urban fabric, creating a landmark for the whole area and beyond.




































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Unipol Tower*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects
client | Unipol
height | 126 m / 413 ft
official thread | link

The tower will rise in Porta Nuova district, near the 'Library of Trees' public park and the Gae Aulenti square, between UniCredit Tower and Solaria Tower. The eco-sustainable tower has a spacious common hall, an auditorium and a cafeteria. Offices and training areas occupy the tower and a central void stretches from the hall to the highest end of the building. On top, a green terrace hosts several exclusive spaces for meetings and expositions.






































Andrea Cherchi


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This one will be so fantastic, I can't wait to see it finished. ^^


----------



## NOMAD€

LtBk said:


> How many housing units is under construction in Milan metropolitan area?


of course I don’t know the exact number but my perception is that they are building quite a lot and they will keep building in the next decades

also I can say units get sold quite quickly


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Corso Como Place / Accenture Tower*
design | Lee Polisano - PLP Architecture (renovation)
client | Coima 
heights | 70 m / 230 ft ; 19 m / 63 ft
official thread | link

The site is close to Gae Aulenti square, Milano Porta Garibaldi station and the new, iconic Feltrinelli building by Herzog & De Meuron. A small plaza and a pedestrian path will connect the complex with the nearby high street retail streets such as Corso Como. The complex comprises two buildings: an office tower and a new "pavilion" for retail. The tower, however, was built in 1962 and it is under renovation. Once completed, Accenture -a multinational professional services company- will become the tenant of the tower.


























































































urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

*Tokyo meets Milan: Uniqlo opens in a renovated historical palace.*










​
"I am a firm believer that physical stores will never cease to exist" said Tadashi Yanai, founder and chairman of Uniqlo. "We are happy to be in Milan, where tradition and passion for fashion are combined with innovation. Here before there was a bank and look now: it is the perfect marriage between Italian design and Japanese style". The Japanese fashion brand has unveiled to citizens and tourists "one of the Uniqlo's most beautiful stores in the world". It is located in Piazza Cordusio, one of the most important junctions of Milan's city centre, nearby another historical palace which hosts the Starbucks Reserve Roastery Milano.
























Italian architecture firm Park Associati was engaged in the refurbishment of the historical palace which was designed by Francesco Bellorini and Ippolito De Strani.








The restyling results in the re-functionalisation of the entire building that houses offices on the upper floors; on the ground floor, first floor and basement the Uniqlo megastore. The floors from the second to the sixth become office areas, with emphasis put on the large glass surfaces and the flexible divisible spaces that allow for multi-tenancy.








The creation of the two elements that characterise the project --an added storey and the covering of the inner courtyard-- have been possible by moving and expanding surfaces and volumes, in exchange for an energetic upgrading of the building. Following a philological restoration, the building's facade has been cleaned and painted in two warm tones of grey that make it more contemporary while emphasizing its original style.

The roof on the sixth floor previously housed a platform that was mainly occupied by equipment, has been destined for new offices. The opaque glass cover imparts lightness, an almost ethereal feeling, to the added storey, its surface reflecting changes of light throughout the day. The sections on the glass surface --plates of steel and fibre cement-- recall those on the facade, thus making the added storey perfectly integrated with the building without giving the impression of wanting to imitate its features.








The creation of the inner courtyard's glass roof has helped redesign the Uniqlo spaces on the lower floors completely. The roof has in fact created complete continuity between the large retail areas, as well as providing a covered passageway of direct communication between the square and the neighbourhood behind it. The three floors making up the Uniqlo store will be given visual continuity through a staircase connecting them and an internal bridge located on the first floor.










​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Garage Traversi*
design | SPI - Società Progettazione Integrali
client | Invesco Real Estate

Garage Traversi was designed by architect Giuseppe De Min. The building, located near Piazza San Babila, was completed in 1939 and it hosted the first automated multi-storey garage without ramps, an exclusive design for the time. After 60 years of proud activity and a further 20 of inactivity, the building is now being renovated. 








Current ribbon windows will be changed to ensure energy efficiency in the retail space. Vertical connections and lifts will be installed where the car elevators used to be, an ideal continuation in space and time of efficient use of space in the building. Garage Traversi will become a luxury shopping centre for retail and two rooftop terraces, with view on the city, for dining and entertainment. Renovation work is expected to be completed in June 2020.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

this evening from 2 webcams:


----------



## IThomas

*Via Orefici (Passaggio Centrale) / Rothschild*
Milan | Zone 1 
design | GBPA architects
client | Rothschild & Co Italia SpA
area | 2,500 smq
















GBPA Architects has been awarded the architectural design and the interior design for the fit-out of the new offices in Milan of Rothschild & Co Italia SpA. The choice to place the new offices in this building, also subject of intervention, is in itself a choice that connotes the will to emphasize the image of prestige and historical-cultural importance.
















Inside the large and important spaces, reserve the customer area the most characteristic volumes of the last floors, enhanced by elements that recall the formal rigor of the architecture and its attention to the materials and craftsmanship of the product, supported by very sophisticated technological choices. These elements of tradition and the past, even recent, find completion in the operating areas where the finishes, the furnishings, the lighting are strongly contemporary and innovative and in full respect of contemporary standards that characterize the workplaces.


----------



## IThomas

*New San Siro Stadium: first render leaked.*
corrieredellosport.it / milano.corriere.it / calciofinanza.it

The Populous's plan for FC Inter Milan and AC Milan's proposed new world-class stadium will remind fans of both clubs of the city's historical, famous Duomo according to a report from Corriere dello Sport. But the design also reminds some architectural features of the old San Siro. The new stadium should be built nearby the Meazza. The latter, built in 1925, will be demolished according to the proposed plan.










​
The below image shows that the new stadium will be a parallelogram covered in glass with a real futuristic design to it, which is a far cry from the other plan still in the race which has a more traditional look. The spires will change colors during the events. The transformation of the surrounding areas includes park, offices, restaurants, boutiques, museum, entertainment, hotel, services and more. The proposal also includes three buildings with heights of 143, 97 and 68 meters. The total investment amounts to over 1.23 billion euros.










​
It is also interesting to note that Populous' project, however, presents something similar to an old plan -- 150,000 seats (June 1949).










​
The official presentation of both propolals (Populous; Progetto CMR-Manica), however, will be held in the next days.​


----------



## IThomas

^^

The two proposals:

*POPULOUS*










​
*PROGETTO CMR-MANICA*










​
More to be unveiled...​


----------



## ILTarantino

Populous project = the main tower would be 143 meters high.


----------



## IThomas

*ICS International School* 
Milan | Zone 5
design | Barreca & La Varra
client | Covivio Real Estate
investment | €20.6 million








ICS International School, part of the NACE Schools group (one of the six largest private international schools in the world), will open in Milan's Porta Romana district, nearby the Fondazione Prada museum by OMA and the Fastweb building.

The iconic building, generated by the juxtaposition of two blades with different profiles, presents ample terraces. Large glass surfaces and metals, with refined workmanship, allow the facades to interact with the surrounding environment. The school will host also collective activities (canteen, gym, swimming pool and auditorium) on the ground floor, open to the city, and a large outdoor playground. The building is scheduled to have the highest levels of energy efficiency and green certification (Leed Platinum, Energy Class "A").

*Updates*










































































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*San Siro, Milan Council OK's new stadium "public-interest" ruling. 
But the Meazza should get a new life instead of being entirely demolished.*











San Siro/Giuseppe Meazza Stadium​
With a "public interest" declared, the city's two football clubs FC Inter Milan and AC Milan will be able to proceed with their project. Further negotiations with the City Council will take place. Changes will be required, regardless of whether the clubs chose the Populous or Progetto CMR-Manica project (see more 1 - 2).


> Milan's City Council voted in favor of the "public-interest" over the project presented by FC Inter Milan and AC Milan, for the construction of a new state-of-art stadium in the San Siro area. The Council expressed itself with 27 Yes, 11 No and 8 abstentions in favor of the agenda that authorizes the Mayor to begin negotiations with the clubs for the construction of the new sports venue, in compliance with some conditions, including the reconversion of the Meazza and a reduction of the planned volumes (the city's territorial plan puts the index at 0.35, but the clubs have foreseen it at 0.63; an agreement should be found on this topic). Also the Council asked for financial guarantees: construction works, once started, will be completed even if one of the two clubs would change owner.


milano.fanpage.it



> "The project - the document states - must consider (during its design, construction and maintenance) the priority of minimizing the environmental impact (air quality, noise pollution, consumption of energy and water resources, soil consumption, increase the permeability, sustainable mobility) by creating a "car-free" village, which connects the neighborhood through green corridors to large areas located to the west". The agenda also calls to paid attention to green areas: "The project will have to foresee a significant increase in the number of public green areas available, in compliance with environmental criterias included in the new Territorial Government Plan". The document also asked "a substantial revision of the proposed volumes". And that "the area's sporting vocation must be strengthened".
> 
> Then there is the chapter of the Meazza: "In light of the opinions expressed by the Superintendence of Cultural Heritage, the Polytechnic University of Milan and the Conferenza dei Servizi, the total demolition option of the Meazza Stadium is rejected. Therefore a specific proposal must be envisaged in about the re-functioning of the existing building. In any case, every effort must find effective solutions with a high architectural-landscape quality for the redevelopment project, based on the needs of the city, also imagining new and renewed functions (women's football teams, youth's football teams, other sporting events, cultural shows, concerts, other)".


rainews.it

Milan Mayor has commented on the decision of the City Council. These are his words in an interview with Sky Sports: 


> "I am pleased with the favorable opinion. I also voted and I have voted favorably. But what I think is that the volumes that have been requested are excessive, and the clubs know it. Now it begins the real discussion with them. We must bring this project a bit more in the interest of the city".


inter-news.it​


----------



## tommolo

DiogoBaptista said:


> Saved and renovated? Thats outrageous. The church gonna be destroyed and gonna be uncharacterized.
> 
> The Berliner Stadtschloss is currently under construction, would you find the demolition correct?
> 
> This small church have value no matter the age it have. This new project is cheap, banal, ordinary, tasteless and it ruins a really beautiful church. Thats a fact!
> 
> Thanks about the Meaza info. You saved my day!


In Milan churches from the early XX century like this (or better, way better) are literally countless, we're talking about some _hundreds_, literally.
That's why this one, who elsewhere may be regarded as a pretty piece of architecture, in Milan is just a drop in a sea and had no heritage protection over it.
I'm very well aware of the heritage of Milan, but in this case (a church made in concrete built beside an old fair site with no artistical value inside) I see no need to preserve this building, given also where it stands.
The Berlin Castle (or Humboldt Forum) is another thing, of course, and it must be rebuilt as it was, and it's being rebuolt by an Italian architect!


----------



## IThomas

*Bovisa reborns with Parco Gasometri*
ilsole24ore.com










​
In the past, one of the symbols of productive Milan; in the perspective, a know-how destination. Here is the project for the recovery of gasometers in the Bovisa neighborhood. The City of Milan has approved a project that will lead towards the construction of the new ''Parco Gasometri'' in the neighborhood, where the Polytechnic University of Milan is present with one of its campuses.

One of the two gasometers will host co-working spaces for the start-ups of the PoliHub business incubator (whose existing spaces are saturated, albeit systematically enlarged several times) and services for students, citizens. The other gasometer will host indoor sports activities. On the same lot is expected to be built a new multi-functional building with zero emissions, to host university laboratories and related offices. The project also envisages for the creation of new green and sports areas accessible to citizens.








The investment amounts to 22 million euros. Construction work is scheduled to begin in June 2020.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Merlata Mall* - New renderings

The new shopping mall (70,000 sqm GLA), served by local public transports, will be built in Cascina Merlata nearby residential towers (some of which completed and others U/C), services, public park; and the future MIND - Milano Innovation District. It would include 190 stores/boutiques, 40 restaurants, 1 fresh market, 1 cinema multiplex, entertainment (10,000 sqm) and services. The mall would serve an area with 15,000 residents, 25,000 students, 38,000 workers, 5,000 researchers, 15,000 visitors of the area, 30,000 visitors of the mall. It will welcome 125,000 people per day.





































​


----------



## IThomas

*Monza will have a small version of Boeri's Vertical Forest.*
ilcittadinomb.it








Monza, a northern suburb of Milan, will have a smaller version of the famous complex built in Porta Nuova district. Architect Stefano Boeri, the father of Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest), has signed the project for the redevelopment of a disused area in Via Foscolo. According to the preliminary plan, it consists of three buildings to be built in the most central area of the site and arranged around green spaces.





Bosco Verticale in Porta Nuova district​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Feltrinelli Porta Volta Building*
design | Herzog & De Meuron
official thread | link

*The project enters in the second construction phase: the other 'wing' has to be built. 
The first tranche of the project has been completed: the building hosts Feltrinelli Foundation and the Microsoft House.*

In 2018, this project received the MIPIM Award as "Best Office & Business Development". The building is an inclusive space accessible to all, designed to promote dynamic participation in an ongoing dialogue with the city and the international context. It is the heart of an innovative research effort that aims to investigate and understand the most pressing issues facing contemporary society, with the results of the research being returned to the city of Milan within a dynamic hybridization of languages and processes. Microsoft House, instead, is an hub open to companies, students, and citizens, under a banner of innovation and culture. With a mixture of interiors that are 100% made in Italy where new ways of meeting and working merge with the values of openness, flexibility, energy and technology. The structure is a space for citizens, where participation has the power to open a multidisciplinary window on the transformation underway.

First 'wing' completed

Feltrinelli Porta Volta by Vasily Baburov




Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng






Project with the 'second' wing







During the excavation works, however, archaeological traces of a portion of the city's ancient walls have also been found. 

















The Municipality also presented a plan for the urban reorganization of the overall area by creating new greenery.


----------



## urbanflight

IThomas said:


> *Monza will have a small version of Boeri's Vertical Forest.*
> ilcittadinomb.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monza, a northern suburb of Milan, will have a smaller version of the famous complex built in Porta Nuova district. Architect Stefano Boeri, the father of Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest), has signed the project for the redevelopment of a disused area in Via Foscolo. According to the preliminary plan, it consists of three buildings to be built in the most central area of the site and arranged around green spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosco Verticale in Porta Nuova district​


Amazing project :nocrook:


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Gioia 22*

Design | Pelli Clarke Pelli, Caputo Partnership
Height | 123 m
Client | Coima
Investment | €150 million
Official Thread | link

The tower will host offices and retail/restaurants. The project includes new underground parking and 3,000 sqm of public spaces.
























































urbanfile





































photos credit: Tommaso Sala









​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Unipol Tower*

Design | Mario Cucinella Architects
Height | 126 m
Client | Unipol
Investment | + €100 million
Official Thread | link

The eco-sustainable tower is nearby the 'Library of Trees' public park and the Gae Aulenti square, between UniCredit Tower and Solaria Tower. It has a spacious common hall, an auditorium and a cafeteria. Offices and training areas occupy the tower and a central void stretches from the hall to the highest end of the building. On top, a green terrace hosts several exclusive spaces for meetings and expositions.
























































urbanfile















​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates ENI Village*

Design | Morphosis Architects, Nemesi & Partners
Client | ENI
Official Thread | link
A new village for Italian oil and gas giant ENI, whose project interprets the historic and current values ​​of the company, is under construction in San Donato Milanese area. Design concept embodies the values ​​in a campus organized around three individual ecological buildings that embrace a vibrant public square with service for people. The project tells the wealth of geological stratification and soil composition: landscape as a source of energy and life, research and innovation towards new sustainability. The concept design gives shape to the exploration and production process through metamorphic architecture, a continuum fluid and dynamic, rich interconnections, symbolizing the transformation of the natural elements into energy.

Site area: 73,826 sqm
Buildings:
• 2,000 sqm - entrance
• 2,400 sqm - restaurants
• 2,500 sqm - conference room
• 450 sqm – wellness area
• 650 sqm - area fitness
• 450 sqm - library
• 52,000 sqm - offices
• 12,000 sqm - directional offices
• 2,800 sqm - meeting room
• 1,500 sqm - depot
• 650 sqm - services and technical area




















urbanfile 









184962041​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates MIND - Milan Innovation District* (over 1 million sqm area)

Design | multiple architects (TBA)
Official Thread | link
Official Website | mindmilano.it
The former site of universal exposition Expo Milano 2015 will be transformed into "MIND - Milano Innovation District " with the aim of creating a place open to the world that can promote territorial excellences, add value to the investments already sustained and to the Expo legacy. What's MIND? It will be a hub of global excellence for companies, scientists and researchers, students, operating in the fields of Life Sciences, Healthcare, Biotech, Pharma, Agri-food, Nutrition, Data Science and Big Data. MIND will have outstanding architectural features, able to attract investment and generate economic benefits throughout the country with scientific, recreational, cultural, sports, residential, productive and tertiary functions.

*Approved Plan. The entire project is based on individual lots, which will be subject to its own international design competition. Architects, despite having a fair amount of freedom, will still be required to follow the guidelines indicated in the program.*

Public scenario:
187,000 sqm - Statal University of Milan - "Sciences for Life" campus
127,000 sqm - Culture / Sports / Entertainment
95,000 sqm - Hospital and Research Centre - San Donato Group
35,000 sqm - Human Technopole
30,000 sqm - Social Housing / Student Housing

Private scenario:
305,000 sqm - Offices / Tertiary
90,000 sqm - Residences
30,000 sqm - Productive
15,000 sqm - Hotels

Unofficial design and heights - The plan below is an indicative scenario









This layout represents the completion scenario of the individual lots.









Unofficial design - Just a sample of how MIND could look like
















The public society behind MIND has said that so far 117 multinationals, Italian and foreign companies, operating in specific economics sectors (including IT, pharmaceutical, chemical, engineering), have presented an express of interest for the area.​


----------



## rohmerin

I'm reading years back, thank you for your amazing work, IThomas, and I wonder what did it happen to El corte inglés. Now is a starbucks. They had a lot of troubles in the family with the heirs and one was put out of the business. May be it was too expensive? Or they did not sell enough in Spain. Arabs put a lot of money, I think. 

All this recent years in Milan, do they have a name like "Milano da bere" in the 80s??? because it seems richer and cooler and faster than the 80s. 

What did happen with the reopening the old navigli channels? Any news? Do the people like the idea? 

I'd kill for living in Milan. My favourite, of course, is San Babila and all the 20s and 30s Razioanalismo period that you Italians, I know, usually hate.
I really love love love Duca Lamberti novels written by that genius Scerbianenco, and the WWII really black period with Luisa Ferida and the nazis in the city (in fiction).


----------



## IThomas

Thank you 

El Corte Ingles. It was rumored that the Spanish department store would have opened in Piazza Cordusio, inside a historical palace owned by UniCredit Bank. The building, however, is not the same that recently hosted Europe's first Starbucks Reserve Roastery store. But the city already has a good commercial offer with many boutiques, department stores and shopping malls (this without considering the new openings). Among other things, indeed, Galeries Lafayette is scheduled to open in the Westfield Milano (it will be one of Europe's largest ones). Weeks ago, I have also heard that Harrods was interested to open in Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, between Piazza del Duomo e Piazza San Babila.

Cooler and faster than the 80s? The city has found a renovated optimism, new investments, is attracting a new young wave from the rest of Italy and abroad, and has organized beautiful events (not only the Expo 2015). And in meantime, tourism has increased, there are important projects that are waiting to be under construction (such as the expansion of Porta Nuova's skyline; the completion of CityLife; MIND; the redevelopment of the seven dismissed rail yards, including Farini; and more). Also the city is aiming at the implementation of the so-called "Milano 2030 Plan", which includes parks, squares, etc. Public transport networks will be enlarged too. For sure, the next big challenge are the 2026 Olympic Games.

Navigli reopening. Although there are critics, most of the citizens are in favor. The project, however, is in stand-by.


----------



## rohmerin

Well, I was a kid in the original " bere" period, but now, the present, Milano looks totally *drunk* with dozens of projects, new neighborhoods, another metro line, parks, museums, skyscrappers (not a huge fan), Fundazioni, remaking façades, everything is new, taller, less grey, and much more *expensive*. 


Be careful, may, be the nebbia never has gone away: Great video, horrible Mediaset (we suffer it too): 

MILANO DA BERE - ANNI 80 ( Mode Tv Tendenze Economia ( Documentario

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpCkoe4WsgM&t=647s

Using google, I found that El corte inglés (you don't miss anything, the business is so 20th century, boring) https://www.eleconomista.es/empresa...centro-en-el-Palacio-de-Correos-de-Milan.html and they said in 2015 they wanted to open in that former Post office building in Cordusio circus. I know Westfield in west London. Not my cup of tea, sorry. 
Galleries sound much better: good food in perspective.

So changing, that what Ugo Tognazzi said in that masterpiece *Romanzo Popolare*, is never anymore: every worker knows the fumo e la sua ciminiera in distanza.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Project for the completion of CityLife district revealed.

A huge 'gate' building designed by BIG 



















MORE PICS >>>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/11/15/milano-tre-torri-ecco-la-nuova-porta-di-accesso-a-citylife/


----------



## Axelferis

very sleek and achieve perfectly the silhouette of this zone.
congratulations Milan


----------



## meteoforumitalia

110 m (+ 4/6 meters of artificial hill above the street level). The Project is approved. Works: 2021-2023


----------



## tommolo

rohmerin said:


> My favourite, of course, is San Babila and all the 20s and 30s Razioanalismo period *that you Italians, I know, usually hate.*


I would not generalize that assertion. Many love the earlier architecture, the neoclassical and liberty/art nouveau city that is easy to find everywhere, but the art deco-rationalist and even the "Novecento" style (see Muzio for instance) are nowadays almost completely integrated in the multilayered alphabet that compose this city...many loves it, as we say in Italy, this style has been already almost "storicizzato", that means somewhat digested and accepted as another recent layer of architectonical history...check out for instance the majestic book "entryways of Milan" to see how this style too is finally reaching critical acclaim...I don't know many Milanese who would not say that Villa Necchi by Piero Portaluppi is great, for instance...


----------



## IThomas

Architect Bjarke Ingels won the international competition for the new project in CityLife. Let's see what will happen in Porta Nuova...


----------



## rohmerin

tommolo said:


> I would not generalize that assertion. Many love the earlier architecture, the neoclassical and liberty/art nouveau city that is easy to find everywhere, but the art deco-rationalist and even the "Novecento" style (see Muzio for instance) are nowadays almost completely integrated in the multilayered alphabet that compose this city...many loves it, as we say in Italy, this style has been already almost "storicizzato", that means somewhat digested and accepted as another recent layer of architectonical history...check out for instance the majestic book "entryways of Milan" to see how this style too is finally reaching critical acclaim...I don't know many Milanese who would not say that Villa Necchi by Piero Portaluppi is great, for instance...


I meant "hate" all that sound to Mussolini and vettenio nero. Like that gorgeous tower in San Babila, the other in Porta Venezia, la Borsa, il palazzo di Giustizia,, some cinemas, etc. I found all them just beautiful. Curious you mention that beautiful Villa in Milan, when I was in 2012, I met Milanese people, and I asked them for the Villa and the film* Io sono l'amore.* where it was filmed. None of them knew either.

Or I just met the reddish types, I don't know. 

En tiempos de rojos, hambre y piojos. Lol.


----------



## poinc

Great conclusion for the City Life project.


----------



## Josedc

yes! I saw his IG post yesterday and was so pumped! Beautiful addition to the area


----------



## tommolo

rohmerin said:


> I meant "hate" all that sound to Mussolini and vettenio nero. Like that gorgeous tower in San Babila, the other in Porta Venezia, la Borsa, il palazzo di Giustizia,, some cinemas, etc. I found all them just beautiful. Curious you mention that beautiful Villa in Milan, when I was in 2012, I met Milanese people, and I asked them for the Villa and the film* Io sono l'amore.* where it was filmed. None of them knew either.
> 
> Or I just met the reddish types, I don't know.


Villa Necchi (hosted by FAI, the Italian National Trust) is a beautiful piece of architecture and every architecture lover in the city knows it, I think you just met people from the greater Milan area or someone who did not know it. Probably "reddish" people as you say tend to hang around Villa Necchi much more than right wing ones...at least in my impression...

Architecture is almost no longer connotated, also center-left wing people like me appreciate the quality of design and preserve it. It's heritage.
We are used to it because we have lot of great architecture made in hard times, but Domus Aurea has is not guilty for Nero being an a**hole!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

UrbanFile said:


> *Milan | MIND - Lendlease starts the partnership with companies that will give life to the innovation ecosystem*
> 
> 
> Lendlease, a leading international group in real estate, infrastructure and asset management and in the regeneration of urban areas, presented yesterday, November 17, 2019, the new phase of Mind - Milano Innovation District. A closed-door meeting was held today in the presence of national government institutions, the Lombardy Region and the Municipality of Milan in which the Milan Polytechnic, IRCCS Policlinico San Matteo Foundation and international guests took part, including the University of California, MaRS Discovery District, Waterfront Toronto, along with Lendlease, Arexpo, Galeazzi Hospital, University of Milan, Human Technopole Research Institute and Triulza Foundation.
> 
> Lendlease brings national and international excellence for scientific, technological and digital experimentation to MIND. The first 55 companies will experiment with MIND Milano Innovation District technological, scientific and digital innovation projects with an innovative and collaborative methodology, the "Federated Innovation Model", which combines open innovation with the more traditional one of companies.
> 
> Companies will bring their innovation and research teams to Mind within the system that will gather national and international excellence among large, small and medium enterprises. These will benefit from a place of interchange that will guarantee intellectual property and, at the same time, actively contribute to the birth and development of Mind's innovation ecosystem.
> 
> [...]


The rest of the article (in Italian) >>> HERE





















SOURCE >>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/11/...vc60uVKhESh2lD16VhtezI_O3tTur0AI-WZG5doxeluCU


----------



## IThomas

*Updates De Castillia 23* 
design | Progetto CMR - Massimo Roj Architects
height | 53 m
client | Unipol
website | urbanupunipol.com

The project given life back to a building left unfinished for many years. The wide-spectrum restoration work has aimed not only at changing completely the building's aesthetical features, but also and foremost at improving its functionality, its energy performance and overall management efficiency. A peculiar element of the building is the new facade, sewed on the complex as a precious glass dress that reflects sunlight in a constantly different way, giving a vibrant feeling of unexpectedness to the building. A prismatic facade in dialogue with the surrounding buildings and well inserted in the architectural language of the district. Part of the external surfaces is covered with titanium dioxide, a specific material that can "melt" the polluting agents in the air through an advanced photocatalytic process.


De Castillia 23, Milano by Alessandro

De Castillia 23, Milano by Alessandro


----------



## cristof

Is Westfield Milan under construction? They plan a 2020 opening .still realisable


----------



## Alieno

^^

The opening has been postponed to 2022. But, yes, they are working:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsB_dtQ8S8


----------



## IThomas

*Porta Romana: CVP designs sustainable office complex*








The competition entry for the office complex in Milan envisions a building that fosters the well-being of its users, and aligns with the highest standards of environmental sustainability. The complex, designed by Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners, is structured around a sequence of spaces that unfold around a green garden at the center - a public space that remains open to the wider community. The building's spatial diagram follows patterns of activities, collaboration and exchange, representing and reinforcing the spirit of the organisation.








The complex will be built in Porta Romana area, nearby the *Fondazione Prada* arts centre by OMA (see more: 1-2); *Vitae* by Carlo Ratti Associati (one of the winning projects for "C40 Reinventing Cities" / Milano); and other buildings such as the Fastweb building and the ICS International School by Barreca & La Varra.


----------



## IThomas

*Porta Nuova: architecture competition for Pirelli-Gioia corner*










​
*The contest involves drafting a design strategy for the complex at Via Pirelli 39* (the site at the center of the pic above) *and the surrounding areas according to various possible development scenarios. In addition to the development part of the building complex, also required is the concept for the redevelopment of some public spaces. The results of the contest will include the identification a general design winner for the area layout and the architectural building designs that make up the building complex.*

Upon notification by the selection committee, the announcing party may assign design assignments for certain parts of the building complex to participants in the second phase, within the general design and under the winning participant's coordination. The assignments, the results of the contest, will, therefore, include: a) services relating to: the general design of the area layout and coordination of the relative designs, b) services relating to the final design and artistic view of the individual buildings, as better specified in the attached draft contract.

Parties interested in participating in the contest must submit proposals by the deadline of 8th of January 2020. Participants selected for transition to the second phase shall develop a design on the basis of the guidelines and the documentation provided. Given the particular nature of the places which are the subject of the contest, final participants may produce different, various regeneration scenarios.










​
*Architecture firms behind the new projects:
"Pirelli 39" site > 5 candidates to be selected in the first phase of the international competition. Names TBA.
"Pirelli 35" site > the selected candidates (short-list) are: Snohetta, KPF - Kohn Pedersen Fox, Park Associati. *



















​
A single masterplan for the area will be coordinated by Gregg Jones at Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, together with Patricia Viel from Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners; Chris Choa from AECOM; Ibrahim Ibrahim from architects Portland, with landscape architects Jim Burnett from OJB and Andreas Kipar from Land.​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Gioia 20*
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners
height | 106 meters
investment | +270 million euros
official thread | link

New renderings.

The mixed-use project envisages a highrise and low-rise building to be built in Porta Nuova. The buildings will be located nearby Gioia 22 by Pelli Clarke Pelli and Caputo Partnership.

"Our approach to this project was to reflect on an element that is meaningful per se but also part of a vaster urban design, basing our conception of this architecture on innovative technological principles but, more importantly, on cultural ones, devising a new way of using architecture and its tangible and intangible relationships with the city" said architect Patricia Viel.

Construction work: 2020-2022.


















​


----------



## Pabbo

*MILAN | Projects &amp; Construction*

Carino


----------



## IThomas

*The Catholic University of Milan unveils expansion plan*

After the Statal University (new "Sciences for Life" campus at MIND-Milano Innovation District, designed by Carlo Ratti Associati), the Polytechnic University (new spaces at Città Studi by Renzo Piano; and Bovisa), the Brera Fine Arts Academy (planned new seat at Farini) and the Bocconi University (new campus designed by Japanese firm SANAA), also the Catholic University of Milan has unveiled plans to expand its spaces, with the goal to attract more students in the city.










​
The Catholic University, however, has a different "philosophy" than others. Both for historical and archaeological reasons, there will be conservative interventions to obtain more classrooms and services in the 19th-century building of the Garibaldi barracks, a complex born on the ashes of the medieval monastery of San Francesco Maggiore, and which became Garibaldi's headquarters in 1845, after 36 years of work begun in the Napoleonic era. A work that gave it its current conformation "quadrangular and neoclassical".

The project by the architect Gianmaria Beretta (Beretta Associati), with the collaboration of Redesco and Tesker, consists on the redevelopment of the complex, under the direct protection of the Superintendency of Archeology, Fine Arts and Landscape. The design phase will be completed within the first half of 2020. The first construction phase should begin in the second half of 2020. The entire complex is scheduled to be completed in 2026, with also the completion of the second phase.



































sources: urbanfile​
The redevelopment of the old barracks -within the complex- will also include the removal of the elements extraneous to the original structure, and the use of the attics. The main access will remain from Piazza Sant'Ambrogio, which is going to be enhanced. The new fundamental element of the project, however, will be a large glazed body located in the center of the northern courtyard. It will have a hypogeum entrance: in this sector, instead, a large auditorium and a 400-seat classrooms complex will be built, for a total of 2,500 seats in the basement floors only.






















































sources: corriere​


----------



## IThomas

edit​


----------



## IThomas

*Piazza Castello's new face: more trees and white granite for the restyling project.*


















​
A new triple row of trees, with other different species of plants and flower beds; the pavement in white granite of Montorfano and gray gneiss. The definitive project for the regeneration of Piazza Castello gets the go-ahead after the positive opinion of the Superintendence of the Cultural and Landscape Heritage. 


















​
The city has approved the first intervention lot - related to the areas of Piazza Castello and Via Beltrami - and now we will proceed with the executive design and with the start of the tender procedure, with the aim of starting construction work by 2021.










​
See more about Sforza Castle > link​


----------



## IThomas

*C40 Reinventing Cities: Milan announces new seven sites to be redesigned*

*The City of Milan, one of the members of C40 Cities organization, has announced that new seven sites will be redesigned. The move follows the first experience of the city that in the previous months has selected the winning projects for other four sites (see more here).*

Through this competition, C40 and the participating cities invite architects, developers, environmentalists, neighbourhood groups, innovators and artists to build creative teams and to compete for the opportunity to transform these sites into new beacons of sustainability and resiliency. They have demonstrated how innovative climate solutions can be achieved in combination with noteworthy architecture and local community benefits.

***​
_Which are the Milan' sites included in the new edition of C40 Reinventing Cities?_

*Ex Macello | 165,300 sqm - 1,779,274 sqft*







Situated in the south-east district of the city, in the district of Calvairate, the Ex Macello is a disused area, the site of the communal slaughter house and of the poultry and rabbit market in the real estate compendium of the Milan wholesale market. Composed of degraded and abandoned buildings dating from the first few decades of the 1900s, the area can be seen as an important element for the district's regeneration, straddling residential areas and a series of large enclosures undergoing redevelopment. 

Expected plan: Regenerating a degraded area by maximising urban and environmental quality, and social and operational mix including social housing, in synergy with the context.

*Nodo Bovisa | 91,000 sqm - 979,516 sqft*







The Nodo Bovisa site is a gateway to the city via the international Malpensa airport and railway junction between the centre of Milan and north of the metropolitan area. It is a strategic hub along the north-west central line, which is being developed from the Porta Nuova district up to the Milano Rho-Pero Exhibition Centre, formalising some of the more significant urban transformations in progress within Milan. This includes the former Scalo Farini (see 1-2), the Bovisa-Goccia area, the Stephenson area, the Cascina Merlata residential and business development and MIND-Milan Innovation District.

Besides the station and the forecourts in front, which are today used for parking, the site is composed of an extensive brownfield in the Bovisa district, east of the tracks, which is involved in the extensive reconversion of large industrial areas into research and innovation centres. This includes the Negri Institute and the Design and Engineering campus of the Polytechnic of Milan, which has started up widespread generation in disused areas for offices, laboratories, start-up incubators and spaces for culture and residences in response to a growing demand for homes, specifically for students. To the west of the railway, in the Bovisa-Goccia area, the Municipality of Milan and Polytechnic of Milan are committed to upgrading the area around the former gasometers, providing for a large park, the expansion of the campus and the establishment of a science park.

Expected Plan: Regenerate the district, setting up mixed urban functions, consistent with context; upgrading the station and the public areas to improve accessibility; boosting up interchange services.

*Scalo Lambrate | 70,170 sqm - 755,304 sqft* 







Situated in the city's eastern area, the site consists of a marginal area outside a found railway belt which separates it from the adjacent university campus, which includes the historic districts of Lambrate to the north and Ortica to the south. The Scalo Lambrate site is part of Milan's strategic plan for the regeneration of disused railway stations. The site is set in an urban context in which significant transformations have already occurred, and constitutes a valuable opportunity for redesigning marginal areas including the railway and for repairing the existing urban fabric in continuity with functions and public spaces which are already present.

Expected plan: Social housing for sale and rent, including student accommodation, at accessible prices with complementary functions. Public spaces, green areas and related services. 

*Monti Sabini | 52,000 sqm - 559,723 sqft*







The Monti Sabini site consists of an unbuilt area, including uncultivated green spaces, in the Vigentino district. This vast urban area represents the southernmost belt of the built up city towards the Agricultural Park in southern Milan. 

Expected plan: Completing the town planning and environmental restructuring process in progress, setting up new urban functions (private and social) and services and developing open spaces. The proposals should develop activities of the public interest and articulate the offer of housing solutions.

*Piazzale Loreto | 20,000 sqm - 215,278 sqft*







The Loreto site is found in the north-east precinct of Milan, in one of the most accessible areas of the city. It connects with Milano Centrale and Porta Garibaldi stations by underground link in less than 10 minutes, which are hubs for high-speed trains, providing access to the district of Porta Nuova in addition to the Città Studi university campus. It is a the main crossroads along the historic north east axis, which is currently undergoing transformation and being developed from the centre connecting the Corso Buenos Aires commericial district with the Viale Monza and Via Padova lines.

Today Piazzale Loreto presents itself like an heavily trafficked element of division, a feature that jeopardizes its urban quality as shown by the absence of pedestrian crossings and the low usability of green areas. For these reasons the Milan 2030 strategy identifies the Piazzale Loreto perimeter as one of the "Squares" connecting city center and peripheral districts where town planning regulations have been envisaged to foster investments to reorganize public space; the aim is reconnecting and renew the surrounding districts.

The site consists of: an eight-storey building above ground along Via Porpora; one underground storey at the center of the square –with access to the metro line– with a series of tunnels housing offices, warehouses, technical premises and shops; and the square itself, on which the town planning projects will have to encompass an efficient mobility reorganisation and the connection between public spaces and the adjacent streets, with priority being given to pedestrian and cycle-traffic in complete safety.

The reorganization of the plaza will have to offer accessible and liveable spaces, to allow the attainment of new buildable areas above ground, possibly connected with the underground storeys, and to give rise to new volumes to be integrated in the existing context. Reinventing the plaza on the basis of solutions inspired to the principles of sustainable mobility will allow the beginning of a regeneration process able to give a new look to this area of the city.

Expected plan: Developing of Piazzale Loreto as a "bridge" connecting Corso Buenos Aires, Viale Monza and Via Padova through the reorganization of the mobility aiming at high quality public spaces.

*Crescenzago | 13,000 sqm - 139,930 sqft*







The site is near the registered office of the RCS MediaGroup publishing house, within easy reach of the Lambro Park and one stop from the internationally renowned San Raffaele IRRC (Institute for the Research and Cure of Cancer) Hospital. It lies in a mainly residential area, where popular building trade dating back to the 60s alternate with other more recent ones, such as the winner of the "Abitare Milano/1" in Via Civitavecchia competition and the "Urbana New Living" social housing compendium in Via Rizzoli.

Expected plan: Social housing for rent at accessible prices, experimenting with new models and residential services to generate social mix, integrating green areas and minimising CO2 emissions.

*Palazzine Liberty | 10,000 sqm - 107,639 sqft*







The complex is found in the south-east district of the city, in the Calvairate area. The Palazzine was part of the broader public slaughter house industry developed in the late 1930s and was specifically the part intended for offices, concierge and residence in the Annonary City, of which they represent its historical and architectural evidence. The Palazzine represent a key element for the process of urban regeneration underway around the popular Molise Calvairate building complex, which includes the former "Frigoriferi Milanesi" (Milanese Refrigerators) site, which is presently the setting of exhibition and culture spaces and work studios; the Porta Vittoria district built on the areas of the former freight terminal, in completion phase, which will provide of residential, commercial, tertiary and accommodation facilities in addition to a linear park and a sports centre; and the "Magazzini Generali" (General Markets) complex which is undergoing a development plan which foresees the restructuring of existing buildings. Re-inventing the Palazzine Liberty is an extraordinary opportunity to have the recovery of building heritage of historical-architectural value coincide with the establishment of new services, in the district and in the city.

Expected plan: Architectural and functional recovery including activities that promote also public use and the establishment of services of public or general interest, in relation to context.

***​
*Deadline for the submission of the expression of interest and design proposals is May 4, 2020. The city will unveil the winning projects in early 2021.*​


----------



## IThomas

*Updates Aerial photos by Atellani*

*Porta Nuova* (left), *CityLife* (centre)










click to enlarge

*CityLife*










click to enlarge










click to enlarge​
Bonus pics: *Il Curvo/The Curved One/Pwc Tower* (height: 175 m, design: Daniel Libeskind) - T/O










https://www.instagram.com/p/B5lA-xJIuYA/










photo credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

*A2A Tower*
Milan | Zone 5 
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners
height | 145 m
official thread | link

A new headquarters for Italian utility company A2A. The iconic and eco-sustainable skyscraper, designed by Italian architecture firm Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners, is scheduled to be built in Porta Romana neighborhood, nearby the Fondazione Prada arts centre by OMA (see more: 1-2) and the former Porta Romana Rail Yard (future hosting site of the 2026 Olympics Village). 

The skyscraper, according to the first rumors, should have a height of 145 meters (28 floors and 1 underground), with a total area of 37,000 sqm. Nearby old buildings will also be upgraded. Construction work should be completed in 2022.


----------



## Josedc

that looks pretty far out


----------



## NOMAD€

it’s quite central actually


----------



## danb82

wow that’s very close to the road I live. I’m just out of shot to the left of the photo. That’ll be pretty dominant in the skyline there.


----------



## IThomas

*HippodrHome *
Address | Via Ippodromo, 8 (Zone 8 - Municipality of Milan)
Station | M1 - Lampugnano
Architect | Studio Beretta Associati
Developer | Gruppo Carlo Maresca
Website | hippodrhome.it

HippodrHome is a new residential project in energy A class and with a view on the city' skyline. Located not so far from the Meazza/San Siro Stadium, the new complex -with 145 apartments of various sizes (from 42 to 188 sqm)- joins innovative technologies and services for its residents, in a neighborhood already looking to the future also thanks to the new "sporting and entertainment district" _(see more: 1-2)_ planned by the two football clubs AC Milan and FC Inter Milan. The 22-storey tower and the horizontal blocks present large terraces, an open-air extension of the living rooms, to combine the private dimension of the house with the greenery that surrounds it.





































*




















































*










*







*

Update | Demolition of the existing buildings


















urbanfile


----------



## JBsam

I guess the Human Technopole will be the replacement for the BioCerba cluster which was cancelled several years ago.


----------



## LtBk

How many housing units are under construction in Milan?


----------



## IThomas

I don't have official data. But lot of housing units are being built, and more should be built until the end of this decade.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan announces plan to reduce car use after long nationwide lockdown.*










*Milan is to introduce one of Europe's most ambitious schemes reallocating street space from cars to cycling and walking, in response to the coronavirus crisis. The city and surrounding Lombardia region are among Europe's most polluted, but under the nationwide lockdown, motor traffic congestion has dropped by 30-75%, and air pollution with it. City officials hope to fend off a resurgence in car use as residents return to work looking to avoid busy public transport. *

The "Strade Aperte (Open Roads)" plan, includes streets transformed into cycle lanes, new and widened pavements, 30kph speed limits, and pedestrian and cyclist priority streets. The locations include a low traffic neighbourhood on the site of the former Lazzaretto, a refuge for victims of plague epidemics in the 15th and 16th centuries. Other works could start on an 8km stretch of Corso Buenos Aires, one of the city's most important shopping streets, by the beginning of May – with a new cycle lane and expanded pavements. At the same time, there is the need to do not have overcrowded subways, tramways and buses, and therefore timetables will have to be reorganized. To avoid having other cars poured into the city, more sharing vehicles will be added to the fleet: more bicycles, electric scooters and even kick scooters.



















Marco Granelli, Councillor for Mobility and Public Works, said: "We worked for years to reduce car use. If everybody drives a car, there is no space for people, there is no space to move, there is no space for commercial activities outside the shops. Of course, we want to reopen the economy, but we think we should do it on a different basis from before. We think we have to reimagine Milan in the new situation. We have to get ready; that's why it's so important to defend even a part of the economy, to support bars, artisans and restaurants. When it is over, the cities that still have this kind of economy will have an advantage, and Milan wants to be in that category."

Janette Sadik-Khan, a former transportation commissioner for New York City, is working with Milan on its transport recovery programmes. She says Milan, which is a month ahead of other world cities in the trajectory of the pandemic, could provide a roadmap for others. "A lot of cities and even countries have been defined by how they've responded to historical forces, whether it's political, social, or physical reconstruction" she says. "The Milan plan is so important is because it lays out a good playbook for how you can reset your cities now. It's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to take a fresh look at your streets and make sure that they are set to achieve the outcomes that we want to achieve: not just moving cars as fast as possible from point A to point B, but making it possible for everyone to get around safely. I know we'll be looking to Milan for guidance from New York City."

Pierfrancesco Maran, Councillor for Urban Planning, said: "We should accept that for months or maybe a year, there will be a new normality, and we have to create good conditions to live this new normality for everyone. I think in the next month in Milan, in Italy, in Europe, we will decide part of our future for the next decade. Before, we were planning for 2030; now the new phase, we are calling it 2020. Instead of thinking about the future, we have to think about the present."


----------



## IThomas

*Photos of Porta Nuova & CityLife*









Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Malaran25








Paolo Marchesi - DearMilano








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni








Elena Galimberti


----------



## IThomas

*Photos of CityLife & Porta Nuova by night*


Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni


----------



## LtBk

IThomas said:


> I don't have official data. But lot of housing units are being built, and more should be built until the end of this decade.


Thanks for answering.


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## IThomas

*Hines completes acquisition of former San Siro Hippodrome: what's the new project?*










Hines has completed the acquisition of the Ex Trotto area and the Ex Training Centre complex in Milan's San Siro district. The former hippodrome would be transformed into a major residential-led mixed-use scheme. The preliminary urban regeneration project, which will be submitted to the appropriate authorities in the coming months, aims to reclaim a total area of 150,000 sqm (1.6 million sqft), restoring to the city an area that has been unused for some time. An initial proposal, in line with the green character of the district, could include a park of more than 30,000 sqm (323,000 sqft) and a residential offering. Services aimed at the San Siro district and the wider community could also play a key role in addition to specific services. The initiative would see an investment of around 350 million euros. The masterplan was overseen by Kohn Pedersen Fox, assisted by Starching as local architect, Land as landscape architect and by Freyrie Flores Architettura. Technical work related to the environment was carried out by REAAS while mobility and traffic by MIC – Mobility in Chain. Prelios Integra jointly coordinated the project with Perelli Consulting.

Lars Huber, CEO at Hines Europe, commented: "This is an important investment in the future of Milan. We will leverage our expertise in urban regeneration and residential development projects across Europe and around the world, working with local authorities and partners through our team in Italy to create a dynamic and sustainable new community. Our investment in Milan underlines our strategy to be a leader in residential and major urban mixed-use developments in Europe, with a strong presence on the ground in key locations". Mario Abbadessa, Senior Managing Director and Hines Italy Country Head, commented: "We're delighted to have completed this transaction, which, to us, represents a big step forward in Milan’s urban development and is consistent with our philosophy of long term investment based on living and rentals."

Il Sole 24 Ore


----------



## Tucson2018

I've never been impressed with these glitzy New City developments, I certainly wouldn't live in one!


----------



## IThomas

Updates *New San Siro Sport-Entertainment District 
FC Internazionale Milano and AC Milan unveil two new concepts, designed by Populous and Manica/Progetto CMR, for the reconversion of the current Giuseppe Meazza Stadium and the creation of a Sport and Entertainment District in the San Siro area.*

FC Internazionale Milano and AC Milan have submitted to the Municipality of Milan a preparatory document for the feasibility project for the creation of a new world-class stadium and a Sports and Entertainment District in the San Siro area. The two new proposals are the result of a constructive dialogue with the Municipality and have been developed in accordance with the 16 conditions provided by the Municipality and the City Council in November 2019. The new concepts designed by Populous and Manica/Progetto CMR provide for the retention of a part of the current Giuseppe Meazza Stadium within a new retail and sports district that can be used 365 days a year, including about 106,000 square metres of green space (nearly double the current 56,000 square metres of green space on the current site).

It will be a hub dedicated to retail, sports, cultural and leisure activities both outdoors and indoors, including a running track, a cycle path, an outdoor gym, a skateboard park, a five-a-side pitch and sports museum: most of the sports services will be available free of charge to the Milanese and citizens of the surrounding areas. Both concepts would deliver an innovative district dedicated to the next generation, cutting edge for its low environmental impact and high sustainability, creating a new meeting place for social and recreational activities in the neighbourhood. FC Internazionale Milano and AC Milan believe it is essential, especially in light of the current moment, to commence a project that represents more than one billion euros of private investment, which will generate thousands of new jobs and serve as a cornerstone for the future development of the city of Milan and Italian football.

*POPULOUS*


















*MANICA/PROGETTO CMR*


----------



## IThomas

*A large pedestrian area for Piazza San Babila (and surrounds)*









The works for the M4 subway will lead, in the intention of the Municipality, to the creation of a continuous area that from the Duomo, through Corso Vittorio Emanuele and Piazza San Babila, will lead to Largo Augusto and, through the redevelopment of Piazza Santo Stefano, to the pedestrian area of the Statal University of Milan between Via Festa del Perdono and Largo Richini. The main idea is to fix the areas now occupied by construction sites by giving more space to pedestrians, greenery and bicycles as well as the connection with public transport and taxis.


----------



## IThomas

*Piazza Cordusio: restyling of the "ancient ellipse" in the heart of the city*








The Municipality of Milan and the Superintendency for Cultural Heritage gave the go-ahead to the project coordinated by Freyrie Flores Architettura and Mobility in Chain. The 8-million-euros restyling work provides for a "return to the origins", as pedestrian-friendly as possible, and it will eventually remember how the square was a long time ago. The goal is to start preliminary work in Summer 2020 and complete the restyling in Autumn 2021.

The square, which hosts Italy's oldest traffic light, will regain coherence from an aesthetical point of view. The final stretch of Via Dante will be closed to private motor vehicles; while in Via Orefici, the sidewalks widened. The historic pavement --on which the Superintendency insists so much-- will be rearranged. Rows of potted trees will be added (unfortunately there is no room for tree roots under the square level).
































The differences in height would be eliminated and the trams flow will become linear, with a single-track in Via Tommaso Grossi. On the sidewalk of this street will then be engraved an inscription: "Ma il pregio del suo Paese natio, l’onore della sua dolce Milano, andava innanzi a ogni cosa...". In this context, the bronze statue of poet Giuseppe Parini will be enhanced, as will that of writer and philosopher Carlo Cattaneo in Largo Santa Margherita.


----------



## IThomas

*San Babila Business Center*
design | Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners

The renovation of San Babila Business Center, of Galleria San Carlo, and of Galleria Passerella 2, in the heart of Milan's historic center transforms a 21,000 sqm block of buildings into a flexible and sustainable space.









By meeting the highest international building standards for environmental sustainability and personal well-being, the project creates a flexible space able to adapt to its users' needs, while preserving the original architectures as designed in the 1950s by renowned architects, Gio Ponti, Fornaroli and Soncini brothers.




























The mixed-use building block (office and retail) has an E-shaped layout and comprises seven floors above ground and five basement floors hosting storage, plant rooms and parking spaces. Overlooking Corso Vittorio Emanuele II and Corso Europa, the two main wings of the building benefit from outstanding visibility. By replacing the original windows' frames with new black fixtures, the building's facade overlooking Corso Europa shows a lighter and modern look, while highlighting the supporting structure. The facade of Galleria Passerella 2 now features a continuous glass surface, after the removal of the old facade made of prefabricated concrete. ACPV also intervened by opening the buildings to the city.










Lobbies are wider and more visible from the outside, with the characteristic spiral staircase of Galleria San Carlo that can now be seen from the street, in perfect harmony with the urban landscape.










The rooftop of the block on Corso Vittorio Emanuele hosts a 320 sqm terrace with a stunning view over the Duomo cathedral and the city's skyline.


----------



## IThomas

*Wood Court Restaurant*
design | INS Ilaria Nava Studio









Located in the Groane Park, north Milan, the architectural space of this restaurant is made up of unexpected diagonals that forcefully split the shell, opening its most intimate part -a central concave space exposed to the south- to nature, with the wood insinuating itself into the building. And the building, symbiotically, becomes an enveloping form that protects nature and draws the visitor's eye to connect with it, where the wooden deck becomes the stage for oaks and birch trees.



















These external spaces enhance the relationship between man and the power of nature thanks to the design of the specially devised wooden overhangs, a roofing system organised in intersecting planes, which is also a characteristic element of the restaurant interior, like planes that organically glide out towards the heathland.










The generous use of wood in the courtyard, with the red cedar covering and the Ipè wood decking, creates a visual, spacial and material connection with the woodland. The principal facade, with a western exposure/orientation and parallel to the road, is characterised by a set of larch vertical panels that at night generate a seductive pattern of light and shade. These panels, in addition to protecting the internal space from glare, at dusk, provide an acoustic and visual barrier in relation to the road.




































The challenging structural project is one of the valuable elements of the building: the pitched roof is devised as a combination of intersecting planes with 20 metre spans. This solution exploits the internal spaces to realise a single open space and to create long glass facades beneath the extensive overhang of the courtyard. The glazing in the external courtyard is made up of large fixed and sliding doors that open to create 9 metres of uninterrupted light bringing together the inside and the outside in a unique extraordinary sensory space.










The design vision thus finds synthesis in the external courtyard, that welcomes visitors between wooden surfaces, inclined spaces, the rustle of leaves and evening dew: it is here where the complete symbiosis between architecture, man and nature is realised.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Porta Nuova* 

































Pirelli 39-35 site: project to be unveiled in September, according to a rumor.

Active threads with the latest updates: Gioia 22/UBI Bank Tower -- T/O; Unipol Tower -- U/C; Gioia 20 -- construction work ready to begin.

_See more in this area: Corso Como Place; Winter Gardens._

District in transition





Photo Gallery | Updates - "Unipol Tower", "Gioia 22/UBI Bank Tower" and "Corso Como Place"
















Dimitar Harizanov








Nino Ferrante








sajotto








Andrea Cherchi








Paul Pablo








Paul Pablo








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Palazzo ENI*
design | Morphosis Architecture; Nemesi Studio
official thread | link










Nemesi Studio









urbanfile









​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *SeiMilano*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects; Michel Desvigne Paysagiste; ARUP Italia 
official thread | link

Spanning over a surface of 413,000 sqm (or 4.5 million sqft), the mixed-use project (housing, commercial, tertiary/offices, educational, culture, services, public park) recovers an abandoned site and proposes the theme of the "garden city", pursuing a model of urban development characterized by the close symbiosis between architecture and landscape.









MilanoPanoramica













​


----------



## Dale

I’m happy but also amazed that construction around the world continues. This recession is MUCH worse than 2007-2008.


----------



## IThomas

*Torre Faro/Pharo Tower/A2A Tower* 
Milan | Zone 5
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners
height | 147 m
official thread | link

It has been officially presented today the iconic and eco-sustainable project "Torre Faro" (Pharo Tower). It would host the headquarters of Italian multi-utility group A2A. Designed by Italian architecture firm Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners, it is scheduled to be built in the Porta Romana neighborhood.

The highrise is nearby the former Porta Romana Rail Yard (hosting site of the 2026 Olympics village), as well as the Fondazione Prada arts center (and its white tower designed by OMA, with a height of 60 meters), the ISC International School by Barreca & La Varra, and not so far from Vitae by Carlo Ratti Associati. Another tower is already present in the neighborhood: designed by architect Paolo Chiolini and built in the early 1960s, it is 89 meters tall.

















The Torre Faro has a height of 147 meters, 28 floors and 1 underground, with a total area of 37,000 sqm. There will be a Sky Garden open on one side, and also an 360° view accessible to the public on the top floor. An artificial waterfall is going to be created on the facade of the nearby old building; a circular water pool would be placed at the base of the skyscraper.








Work will also regard the complete renovation of the nearby old buildings and the upgrade of the Piazza Trento.








​HIGH-QUALITY RENDERINGS WILL SOON BE PUBLISHED.


----------



## Silverhawk

Nice tower. Good addition for Milano and good height taking in consideration the zone where is gonna be built.


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Urban Garden*

400 meters away from the Porta Romana Rail Yard, the future seat of the Olympics 2026 village: the project will include the construction of a new residential complex with different sizes of apartments, and an internal garden of 3,000 sqm.

















urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

*Park Towers*
Milan | Zone 3
design | Asti Architetti

Overlooking the Lambro Park, the new eco-sustainable development will be completed by December 2023. The complex covers an area of approximately 8,000 sqm and involves the demolition of an industrial building and the subsequent construction of three buildings for residential use, including two towers (77 and 55 meters) and an horizontal low-rise building. The residential complex will offer apartments of various sizes, 5,000 sqm garden, and a series of services (such as co-working areas and gym) for its residents.

Interior design is all 'Made in Italy' too. The future tenants will be able to purchase the Poliform interior design pack for kitchen, living, bedrooms furnishings. For the bathrooms, the partner chosen is Ideal Standard. While an agreement was signed with Roda for outdoor furniture. Marazzi and Labor Legno were selected for the floors and walls. Flos and Lym for lighting. The future inhabitants of Park Towers will also be able to request fully customized furnishings thanks to the collaboration with Momenti. Inside the apartments, the BTicino smart system will provide home automation control, which can also be managed remotely via the dedicated app. Furthermore, each apartment will be equipped of controlled mechanical ventilation (VMC) with heat recovery.








​


----------



## IThomas

*Spazio Lenovo: Lenovo's first flagship store in Europe opens in Milan.








*

Born out of Lenovo's cutting-edge IT vision, Spazio Lenovo is a cultural ecosystem dedicated to digital innovation; a space that combines a wealth of experience with the chance to get to know about the latest technology trends. In addition to the store and showcase of Lenovo's most innovative products, Spazio Lenovo includes a space for events; rooms for workshops, briefings and business meetings; areas dedicated to Lenovo's partners; the Lenovo Lounge; a coworking area; and a café.








Spazio Lenovo has opened in Corso Matteotti: it encompasses a comprehensive offering of events and cultural activities and a training platform on the different applications of technology aimed at diverse audiences, from families to students, professionals or entrepreneurs.










Lenovo is a Chinese tech giant, US$50 billion Fortune Global 500 company, with 63,000 employees and operating in 180 markets around the world. Focused on a bold vision to deliver smarter technology for all, Lenovo is developing world-changing technologies that create "a more inclusive, trustworthy and sustainable digital society".








"Spazio Lenovo brings Lenovo's vision of Smarter Technology for All to life in a new physical space where people come in contact with technology and see how IT can improve individuals' lives and businesses while deriving better societal outcomes. We are happy to open Europe's first Lenovo store in Milan", said Luca Rossi, Senior Vice President, Intelligent Devices Group, Lenovo.


----------



## IThomas

IThomas said:


> *Pirelli 35*
> Milan | Zone 9
> design | Park Associati, Snohetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Italian architecture firm Park Associati and the Norwegian studio Snohetta have won the design competition to redevelop the Via Pirelli 35 building. Both have* *better interpreted the competition guidelines*, especially the ones regarding sustainability, environmental impact, the continuity with the area's urban transformation, the relationship between the building and the block. *Pirelli 35 was built in the 1960s, originally designed by architect Melchiorre Bega.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The new architectural project involves the redevelopment of the building's 40,000 square metres on two levels, respectively of ten and five floors. This involves transforming a closed environment into an open space characterised by two architectural elements that intertwine and form an internal square.* The building will retain its commercial use, but will be completely redesigned to achieve maximum efficiency, sustainability and flexibility. With a minimised environmental impact, avoiding the energy expenditure of a complete demolition and the consumption of more raw materials for a complete reconstruction, Pirelli 35 is qualified to obtain LEED Platinum, WELL, Cradle To Cradle and Wiredscore (for building connectivity) certifications. *The work is expected to be completed by 2023.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The property is located in Porta Nuova. In partnership with the Municipality of Milan, the Italian real estate group COIMA is preparing a unitary master plan to be presented during the year.* The area would include 20,000 sqm of new public spaces, and nearby buildings of Gioia 22, Gioia 20 and Pirelli 39 (for the latter there is another design competition ongoing).





IThomas said:


> The current building presents three wings on its back. It's possible that they are going to demolish them or reshape those volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the project description, indeed, they talk about "*two architectural elements that intertwine and form an internal square*". Probably, the side on via Bordoni (pic above) will be more "interesting".
> 
> In the Italian forum, someone has suggested that Park Associati may have focused on one side (the one represented by the rendering above, in my last post), giving it a more "sober and elegant" look; while Snohetta may have worked on the other, creating something different. We'll see. Let's wait for other renderings.
> 
> The nearby old building (renamed "The Corner"), for example, has been completely refurbished by architecture firm Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia. Now it presents three different facades, as you round the corners.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After - Two different facades, facing the two main roads​


Pirelli 35: New renderings of the back side (via Bordoni). It looks like that they have followed the concept of different blocks and diversified facades. Something similar to what has been done in the nearby building "The Corner".

The complex -hosting offices and commercial activities- should be connected with the rest of the city, towards the 'Library of the trees' Park, via Pirelli e the former Varesine, making passages and internal courtyards open to the public.








Interview with the founders of Snøhetta and Park Associati:


> "I often came to Milan when I was studying in Vienna in the 1980s: I fantasized about the projects I would have realized here one day. For every European architect, working in Italy is a point of arrival" says Kjetil Thorsen, founder of the Novergese studio Snøhetta. "Milan can be the leading city in the conversion of the existing buildings. Blocks built in the 50s, 60s, 70s and 80s offer great possibilities to the architects" says Michele Rossi, founder of Park Associati.
> 
> "In Milan, there is the opportunity to rethink the existing in a different way from other Italian cities", insists Thorsen. "It is a hub of design, of modernity, an ever-tense bridge between the past and the future. We have deep roots in European architecture and not a day goes by in our Oslo office where our work is not marked by the Italian design heritage. It was a natural path to work here one day, and I am happy to have done it with Italian architects, I believe in mutual contribution. There are no archistars, but professionals who have to understand the contexts". As in Pirelli 35, in which "we were sober and innovative, with collaborative thinking".
> 
> "Pirelli 35 is a work whose revolutionary strength does not lie in bold forms or aesthetic eccentricity but in the materials, details and dialogue of the city", specify the architects. "The mandate was to connect the block to the rest of the city towards the Library of the Trees Park beyond Gioia, towards via Pirelli and towards the former Varesine, making passages and internal courtyards of the building accessible to the public". "We had a respectful approach to the city context, keeping the DNA of the historic building translated into the contemporary world" continue Rossi and Thorsen, defining theirs as a "successful Indian marriage", in which even tough moments of confrontation were fundamental to get to a shared design". Between bridges, ups and downs and demolitions, urban paths have been created that "like a stream of water move around the building". A structure that does not have a front and back but two sides, and whose specificities "are not visible from the renderings": "Once built it will speak for itself".
> 
> corriere.it


----------



## IThomas

*Updates *Random photos 








Milano Panoramica

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni








Paul Pablo








Paul Pablo​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan to get new trams made by Stadler*

*Azienda Transporti Milanesi (ATM), Milan's public transports company, has signed a framework agreement with **Stadler** for the supply of up to 80 TRAMLINK trams for Milan. The framework contract has a maximum value of 172.6 million euros. *ATM also placed a first order for 30 vehicles. Once delivered, these will be the first Stadler trams to operate in Italy. Milan's tram network covers 182km.

ATM initially selected Stadler as its chosen supplier in July 2019. Now that the validity of that award has been finalised, the two parties have signed the framework agreement. It has a runtime of six years.
Stadler TRAMLINK for Milan







​*The 80 bi-directional vehicles are designed for use on urban and interurban networks.* ATM wishes to expand its transport offering but also to replace ageing rolling stock. The new trams will give passengers a more comfortable ride, thanks to the modern vehicle dynamics. Each tram will consist of three cars and measure 25m in length. The stainless steel vehicles also feature three innovative bogies which make the trams quieter, even on Milan's network, which has very tight curves. This will be an improvement for both passengers and residents.

The low-floor trams have three doors on each side to allow passengers to board and alight quickly. The trams also have wide central walkways so that passengers with reduced mobility can get around easily inside. The TRAMLINK trams are equipped with anti-collision technology, which is activated in the event of a potential collision with pedestrians, cars or other obstacles. The driver’s cabs are designed to maximise driver visibility.


----------



## cristof

what is the economic growth of Milan per annum ? I believe the pourcentage of gpd of Milan in the national economy must be superior to 25 pour cents and prior to Roma. i See that Milan is improving a lot but I don’t recall having seen Milan in internatioral chart comparing cities like liveability or freedom of economy index and so on... still Amsterdam or Dublin and lots of German cities seem ahead . Can someone explain why Milan is not a more recognised city internationally. Out of context what I was in London I remembered having met lots of youth from Milan and they were very well manered people trying their chances in britain because of the gleam economic development in their own city . Is it still the case , youth people still flee from Milan ? To try their chance ?


----------



## IThomas

According to ISTAT data, the economy of the Lombardia region accounts for 22% of national GDP, making it Italy's economic powerhouse; follows that of Lazio with 11%, while the rest is divided among the other 18 regions. According to EUROSTAT data, instead, Lombardia is the second largest EU region (NUTS2) in terms of nominal GDP, behind Ile de France. Milan is recognized as a global Alpha city, in the same ranking of cities such as Los Angeles, Chicago, Toronto, Melbourne, Seoul. For comparison, Paris and London are respectively Alpha+ and Alpha++.

I know that Italian young come to London to learn English and make a life/job experience: someone stays there (I know a guy who studied at the Florence's Academy of Fine Arts... he went to London some years ago, together with his boyfriend - who graduated in engineering at the Polytechnic of Turin-, and since his transfer, he continued to work in a graphic design/advertising agency), others move elsewhere in Italy or simply return to Milan. If I am not wrong, there are 500K Italians in London. I don't know if -and how- things will change after Brexit process is completed.

Btw, here are some old articles:

The Economist: "The angel of the north: Italy's second city shows up the rest of the country. Once dismissed for its dullness, Milan is booming".
Financial Times: "Milan moves to lure London asset managers after Brexit. Italians make tax changes to tempt fund company executives and portfolio heads".
Wallpaper: "Milan wins Wallpaper* Design Award for Best City".
The Guardian: "How the megacities of Europe stole a continent's wealth: while hi-tech cosmopolitan centres like Milan flourish financially and culturally, former industrial towns continue to decline".


----------



## IThomas

*FederlegnoArredo Building and Hotel*
Milan | Zone 8
design | Michele De Lucchi








Fondazione Fiera Milano -the company behind Milan's trade fair and exhibition centers- and Federlegno Arredo -the Italian Federation of wood, cork, furniture, lighting and furnishing industries- have signed a contract to build a new multi-use complex on a 6,000-sqm-site nearby CityLife. Designed by Italian architect and industrial designer Michele De Lucchi, it will include offices, an exhibition area, hotel with up to 180 rooms, services.








The new structure, served by Portello stop (M5 subway - lilac line), will guarantee adequate space for an organization that crossed national borders some years ago and has its sights set increasingly on global targets. "We want to give a modern, eco-sustainable, hi-tech and highly functional 'home' to the group. The building is the expression of our philosophy and know-how, the prestige of the wood-furniture supply chain, and of the 'Made in Italy' quality that the whole world recognizes" says President of Federlegno Arredo.


----------



## Axelferis

Does someone has an idea about this real estate program she bought?


----------



## IThomas

Hi @Axelferis, the apartment is inside the "Giardini d'Inverno" (Winter Gardens) - design by Caputo Partnership International.

The building has 16 floors above ground, 6 underground, and 127 apartments. The peculiarity of the Winter Gardens are the 110 greenhouses that characterize each apartment, hosting decorative plants, flowers, small vertical gardens, shrubs and vines, sapling citrus and more. Terraces are intended to cover gardens and roof gardens. The building offers internal services such as a 24-hour concierge and a condominium gym. Then there is also a Spa, pool, and a series of commercial areas open to the public, but with a separate entrance for residents respecting the private life of the condominium. The building was realised in the A+ energy class and the space of the attic has 200 metres of solar and photovoltaic panels. Interior design is customizable, a team of designers follows the customer's needs.

Project





Interview with the designers and experts involved in this new complex


----------



## Axelferis

Thank you IThomas 😉


----------



## Josedc

I hope Milan stays off the radar, I love "hidden gems" like Milan. Artistic superiority, breathtaking arquitecture and plainly exquisite


----------



## IThomas

*1 Piazza Fidia*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Stefano Belingardi Studio, Deerns Italia
client | Prelios








This project envisages the conservation of the structures of an old building, but these are going to be reshaped. 1 Piazza Fidia will become "transparent" and it would have a prismatic appearance. Located near Bassi Business Park, it was designed to host commercial spaces, offices, terraces, and a small internal garden. The works subject to the intervention also concern the complete renovation of all the systems, in order to obtain LEED and BREEAM environmental certifications.


















***​*Updates* Reclamation and strip-out works of the existing building have recently started.

























urbanfile
​


----------



## IThomas

*GarofaloPaisiello*
Milan | Zone 3 
design | Mario Cucinella Architects, Milano Contract District
client | DeA Capital Real Estate
official website | garofalopaisiello.it








​The project regards the construction of a new residential complex, on a site currently occupied by an old office complex built in the 1970s.
















​The demolition and reconstruction intervention between via Garofalo and via Paisiello will involve the substantial modification of the pre-existing volumes, recovering the entire surface. The project tends to minimize the footprint of the building on the ground, by creating internal courtyards. A system of greenhouses and loggias offers private hanging gardens, a reference to the Milanese buildings' terraces, rich in vegetation.








​The new building will offer various sizes of apartments, with a series of services for the residents, including 24h conciergerie and fitness area.








​Interior design would be Made in Italy, including brands such as Listone Giordano, Ernestomeda, Cesana, Lema, Cotto d'Este, Ceramica Globo, Albed, Gessi, BTicino. A team of experts -however- is at disposal of the customers, in order to find design solutions for their needs.



















***​*Updates *Current situation of the lot.


----------



## IThomas

*Dimore Milanesi*
Milan | Zone 5
design | Calzoni Architetti
client | Savills Italia
official website | dimoremilanesi.it








Located in the Porta Romana area, this architectural regeneration project combines a building from the early 20th century (housing the old factory Monti e Martini), another building built in the 1960s (the first seat of the Faculty of Computer Science of the State University of Milan) with new volumes of contemporary taste to house elegant apartments. The monumental entrance staircase of the old building is maintained, the precious marble will be restored, the wood paneling and high plinths integrated with contemporary design.








The residential complex offers different kinds of apartments, but equally capable of combining aesthetics and functionality: from two-room to four-room apartments, penthouse and duplex, up to the exclusive patio villas.








DimoreMilanesi also offers a private garden and a series of services for its residents: concierge, delivery area, co-working spaces, gym, bike storage, box & car charge. Milanese home design company Molteni & C. was selected as partner for the interior design.










***​*Updates *Current situation

















urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*10 Via Adamello*
Milan | Zone 5
design | Arassociati
client | Beni Reali








The project involves the construction of a new building complex, consisting of a low 4-floors horizontal building that completes the "curtain wall" on Via Adamello and a 16-floors tower, at the center of the lot. Located in the Porta Romana area -nearby recent developments such as Fondazione Prada cultural complex, and other ongoing projects such as Vitae by Carlo Ratti Associati, the A2A Tower by Citterio & Viel- the two buildings are formally independent of each other, with the exception of the system of main atriums which connects them.








The buildings on the ground floor are also equipped with common areas for its residents -including a gym and smart working areas- in close relationship with the internal garden, characterized by an enveloping design with broken geometries that conforms around the tower. The apartments, with loggias, will have an interior layout designed to offer the highest level of comfort.

***​*Updates* The demolition of an existing industrial building and the reclamation of the lot were already in progress.

*















*
urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano City Village*
Milan | Zone 4
design | Sergio Festini & Architetti
client | Abitare In








Located in the Calvairate area, not so far from the upcoming 2026 Olympic Village, the project regards the demolition of former industrial buildings and the construction of a new residential complex. The close relationship with the consolidated city is signalled by the attention paid to the heights of the new buildings: on the urban fronts and towards the public space of Via Tacito and Via Cadolini, the volumes are compared with the average heights of the buildings near the lot and then increase towards the centre of the lot with tower buildings of 15 floors that are compared on the internal space of a central square and garden of 5,000 square meters. Milano City Village will offer a series of services for its residents such as gym, Spa, 24h conciergerie, smart-working areas.








At street level, the entrances and common areas draw a different volume as the base of the building, in some cases permeable to the view and to the paths. The facade design for a formal coupling of the floors on the model of a double order reduces the impact of volume and urban scale while the project acquires a high level of recognition. The apartments on the top floors are treated in different ways: the 15th floor is part of the double height system, increasing the height for housing the condominium systems on the roof; the seventh floor, with a view of the road, leaves the principle of the double order and will be distinguished as a separate volume. The class A+ apartments have large balconies and terraces.








The materials chosen and used for the cladding and the different components of the buildings are combined with the colours of the architecture in the area, with particular references to the Milanese and Italian tradition of residential construction – adapted to contemporary construction technologies – such as the ventilated facade system in light travertine porcelain stoneware. Interior design will include Italian brands such as Idea Group, Res, Marka Total Living, Unopiù, Morassutti Arredamenti, Caimi, Zucchetti, Mobilegno, Alessi, Olivari, BTicino.










***​*Updates *Construction work.

















​


----------



## Shenkey

Amazing work in Milano, if only Rome could get its act together.


----------



## Axelferis

Rome is a lazy city. They don’t want to enter the XXI th century.
Milan knows it and do the job.


----------



## BlueBalls

I want Italians to design the architecture in my city


----------



## Josedc

Rome is majestic and needs very little to prove that. 
Milan is majestic in its own right


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Gioia 20*
design | Citterio-Viel
official thread | link

Located nearby completed projects (eg. Palazzo Lombardia, the Winter Gardens Residences and the BAM/Library of Trees" Public Park) and others under construction or planned (eg. Gioia 22 and Pirelli 35), the Gioia 20 project regards the construction of a multi-use complex comprising two buildings of 106 meters (Gioia 20 East) and 64 meters (Gioia 20 West), accessible by the M2 subway (Gioia station), with open-space offices, residences, restaurants, and terraces. The intervention also regards the creation of a new tiny square connecting the new tower and Gioia 22. The project -selected through a design competition- was chosen for its environmental sustainability and technology applied.

To note: the overall area -in the future- will also see the extension of BAM's pedestrian areas to include a larger area of spaces accessible to the public, helping to regenerate the nearby streets, with the help of a team formed by Italian and foreign architects from Citterio-Viel, Land Italia, Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, AECOM, Portland, OJB.

The empty lot (bottom right) will host Gioia 20 East








First preparatory work








View from Coima Pavilion and the Vertical Nest/Unipol Tower: Gioia 20 East will be built between the Gioia 22 (the sliver-shaped tower) and the Pirelli 39/UTC (that with the adv on the facade)


----------



## IThomas

Updates* CityLife Residences, CityLife Park*
design | Studio Libeskind

A new lot with further residential buildings designed by Daniel Libeskind, in collaboration with local firms, is under construction.














Alberto Fanelli








Focchi








Andrea Cherchi​The residences, however, will be similar to those already built in the nearby lot...








​As for the public park, instead, a large slice is being added. This area will also include an underground parking.








Michele Stella
​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Pirelli 39*
Waiting to know the winning project, here are just three of the discarded proposals.
The following design teams were among those who participated in the international competition:

Obicua, BMS Progetti, Studio Marinoni, Antonio Pratelli Architect, Patrizia Poizzi Landscape Architecture








Studio Transit, Aronica ingegneria, Tekser, DSB Landscape design, MCI Infrastructures Engineering, Eurodesign Crotti 








Aoumm, JDS Architects, AEI Progetti, Tandem Mobility and Transport 








​Recap - But who's running for the highest prize? These are the finalists:

3XN Architects, with SLA
David Chipperfield Architects
Stefano Boeri Architects, with Diller Scofidio + Renfro
Heatherwick Studio
Vittorio Grassi Architect and Partners, with Woods Bagot
Wilmotte & Associés


----------



## IThomas

*DOSSIER: Public set to choose official logo for the 2026 Olympics.*






*The Italians, and not only, are set to choose the official logo for the 2026 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games. The public, indeed, will be able to vote for their preferred design online during the popular "Festival of Italian Song", mostly known as "Sanremo Music Festival"*, a major annual event since 1951. *The 71st edition of Sanremo Music Festival will run from March 2 to 6, 2021.* *The logo will then be revealed for the first time during a live television event called "Olympic Night" on RAI 1* as part of an agreement struck between the Organising Committee and the Italian national public broadcaster RAI.





Organizers said the MoU "represents the first step of a collaboration between the national broadcaster and the Organising Committee which, through a series of joint projects, will mark the approach to the Olympic and Paralympic Games of 2026". "From here to the opening ceremony, in fact, RAI and Fondazione Milano Cortina 2026 will work together, with the aim of raising awareness of the values of Olympic and Paralympic sport promoting the Winter Games, who will return to Italy twenty years after Turin 2006" Milan Cortina 2026 said. Italian National Olympic Committee President Giovanni Malagò, Italian Sports Minister Vincenzo Spadafora, and Italian Paralympic Committee head Luca Pancalli attended the MoU signing ceremony.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Porta Nuova*
Videos 360° and virtual reality. Enjoy!

Corso Como - Piazza Gae Aulenti - BAM




BAM - Piazza Gae Aulenti - Corso Como




Piazza Gae Aulenti


----------



## IThomas

*Parco dei Gasometri*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Polytechnic University of Milan








The historical development of the Bovisa area is linked to the Via Bovisasca: one of the first attestations of the Cascina Bovisa is present in the Teresian Cadastre of 1721-1722. The construction of the railway in 1857 will constitute one of the main drivers for the industrial development of the area. The Pavia-Masera Plan of 1912 and the new railway line, however, modify -and at the same time confirm- the soul and morphological profile of the Bovisa, isolating strongly such loop of the suburbs from the rest of the city. Between the 1970s and the 1980s, the area will see the phenomenon of de-industrialization.

The site in the 1950s and 1960s







The project -developed by the Polytechnic University of Milan and local professionals for the Municipality of Milan- strengthens, develops and organizes the quality and quantity of usable greenery, configuring a system aimed at promoting a perception of high environmental quality, of great importance for the naturalistic, ecological and social enhancement of the area. The areas are designed in close relationship and harmony with an architectural project capable of enhancing harmony of forms through figurative and spatial proposals designed specifically for each area of intervention and for each individual function connected to both the university activities and that of the neighborhood and the city.

FUNCTIONS








ROUTES/PATHS








GREEN AREAS








*The Garden of the Arts and Sciences















*








*Deng: a laboratory for the energy*
















*Smart City - Innovation Hub*
























*Sports Factory















*
































*OVERALL VISION*







































​see more > link
​


----------



## IThomas

*Municipality launches international design competition for the Museum of the 20th Century.*








*The **Museum of the 20th Century** was inaugurated ten years ago. Today, the Municipality of Milan presents "NovecentoPiùCento", the international design competition for the expansion of the Museum through the conversion of the second Arengario into a museum building, as well as the creation of a new aerial connection between the two Arengarios and the arrangement of the public space between the buildings. The public investment amounts to around 30 million euros.*








Mirroring the arch of the Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery, the Museum today represents one of the symbolic places of Milan, a combination of art and architecture, also expressed by the helical ramp and the room that houses the neon by Lucio Fontana designed by Italo Rota & Partners. Inside there are almost 400 artworks exhibited and about 6,000 in the archives, presenting to the public the collection inherited by the city over time.

With this competition, the intent is to reinforce the idea of a living museum in continuous transformation. With the "NovecentoPiùCento" competition the goal is to exhibit another 100 works to the public, thus closing the thematic chronological story of the 100 years of the twentieth century and projecting the gaze into the 21st century. Furthermore, among the purposes, there is the implementation of services (such as conservation laboratory, cafeteria, bookshop and a new auditorium, which can also be used independently) according to a new concept of the museum which, alongside the typical and consolidated functions of conservation and display of heritage, aims at enriching the cultural offer and involving the community.






The design competition is open to architects and engineers and is composed of two phases.
The main deadlines for the competition procedure are as follows:
22 February 2021, h. 13 - Deadline for receipt of project proposals relating to the first phase;
08 March 2021, h. 17 - Communication of the project proposals admitted to the second phase of the competition;
10 May 2021, h. 13 - Deadline for receipt of project proposals relating to the second phase.

Preliminary Document Design > link
Official Website > novecentopiucento.concorrimi.it


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Metro4*

*Municipality and ATM seek emerging artists to create "art stations". *Milan's new subway line M4 (21 stations; 15.2 km) will be enriched with contemporary artworks. This is the goal of Arte4, the open-ended competition launched by the Municipality of Milan and the Milanese public transports company ATM for artistic interventions in the M4 stations. "The goal" explains the Councilor for Urban Mobility and Public Works, Marco Granelli "is to transform the areas of the M4 into spaces of urban interest as well as improve the city even at the underground level. Arte4 will be able to give both citizens and travelers a series of spaces that are not only functional but also attractive".










Metro 4 (Linate Aeroporto stop) - construction work





*An extension of the "blue line", which has yet to come into operation, has also already been announced.* As announced in recent days, in fact, on the one hand, it points towards Buccinasco, Corsico and Trezzano sul Naviglio, on the other towards the Idroscalo and Segrate. 

Moreover, the arrival of the M4 line will bring new pedestrian areas, trees and greenery (below some examples).


----------



## IThomas

*Merry Christmas to all SSC members!






















































*


----------



## Shenkey

Milano is on fire 🔥

How come that there is so much happening in the last decade? New major? Was it also before and outside world just didn't notice? Or is it totally transformed since Expo due to state funding that kick started it all?


----------



## LtBk

That's a good question.


----------



## IThomas

Shenkey said:


> Milano is on fire 🔥
> 
> How come that there is so much happening in the last decade? New major? Was it also before and outside world just didn't notice? Or is it totally transformed since Expo due to state funding that kick started it all?


The "transformation" began in early 2000, I mean with the first visions/ideas/discussions to change large areas of the city, and not only. Over time, however, the city adopted new urban laws/guidelines. Besides "small" projects, the next major challenges for the city are large areas such as MIND or the seven dismissed rail yards (see Farini, Porta Romana, San Cristoforo and others), as well as improve public transports and continue with interventions such as reforestation plan ForestaMi, urban decor, and pedestrian spaces. The "dream", for many, still remains to reopen/recreate the waterway system designed by Leonardo Da Vinci, who operated in the city centuries ago.

Another point that counts a lot -according to me- is that unlike cities such as Rome, the newly elected mayor (depending you belong to a political party/coalition or another) tries to respect and carry on the work done by the previous mayor, at least for important projects. The change was also helped by the collaboration of institutions and foundations in the city, investors, etc. Expo 2015 was only the "candle on the cake". Obviously, the world event helped the city to have new visibility, with also a consequent growth of the number of tourists each year.






Something similar will happen with the Olympics, the city hopes so. After the "good result" of the Expo, Milan started to think at the Summer Games. The first idea was to host the 2024 edition, but the Italian National Olympic Committee had chosen Rome due to a series of reasons. Milan said 'ok', with a bit of 'sadness'... Rome Mayor canceled the bid after a while. In the aftermath, the city thought to run for the 2028 edition. But the IOC had already assigned the Olympics to Los Angeles! LA and Paris were among those in the run for the 2024 edition. Then the city accepted the invite of the Italian Olympic Committee to run for the 2026 edition: Milan was in the race against Stockholm, who lost. Other cities (Calgary, Erzerum, Sapporo, Graz, Sion) canceled the bids over time. At the beginning, also Turin was included in the Italian bid but then left.


----------



## LtBk

To me Milan(and most of Northern Italy) represents an Italy who wants to improve itself, move ahead and prosper in 21st century. Rome represents an Italy who is stagnatae, stuck in old ways, and refuses to change. It's a generalization I know, but it's something I noticed.


----------



## IThomas

The situation is much more complex. And it's more a divide between urban and rural areas, big cities and provincial towns, where life, rhitms, overall things are different. Talking about the south, for example, Bari and Palermo have shown great desiree for "change", both have reached their objectives too... but they know there still a lot to do. Btw, it's something that has happened in the "shadow", without having the great resonance of Milan, for example. But Milan is also the city where there is a great mix of citizens from other Italian regions, thanks to the presence of university students, professionals, talents, etc. This without consider the presence of foreign people. In this sense, it would be like if Milan is what NYC is for the United States. So, for this reason it gets great attention and most investments. Then there are the "exceptions", where also small places across Italy are focused on the future, by uniting "old" and "new". Said that, I think cities overall experience their moment of growth and decline, and there are those who improve the situation and maintain that status (less or more). Today's Rome is not the same of that of early 2000s, same as for Milan. Rome has experienced some worst chapters, it must only start to put its shit together. Also Naples, for example, has tried to improve on many fields (to me, many still see the city and nearby areas with stereotypes/prejudices). Among other large urban areas in northern Italy, according to me, a place like Bologna is now much more "dynamic" and livelable than Genoa (country's oldest city). I'll avoid to cite places such as Venice or Florence. I'd say the country overall need those tools to improve certain things (eg. reduce bureocracy to construct new infrastrucures) and become again "attrattive" for most foreign investors.


----------



## LtBk

IThomas said:


> The situation is much more complex. And it's more a divide between urban and rural areas, big cities and provincial towns, where life, rhitms, overall things are different. Talking about the south, for example, Bari and Palermo have shown great desiree for "change", both have reached their objectives too... but they know there still a lot to do. Btw, it's something that has happened in the "shadow", without having the great resonance of Milan, for example. But Milan is also the city where there is a great mix of citizens from other Italian regions, thanks to the presence of university students, professionals, talents, etc. This without consider the presence of foreign people. In this sense, it would be like if Milan is what NYC is for the United States. So, for this reason it gets great attention and most investments. Then there are the "exceptions", where also small places across Italy are focused on the future, by uniting "old" and "new". Said that, I think cities overall experience their moment of growth and decline, and there are those who improve the situation and maintain that status (less or more). Today's Rome is not the same of that of early 2000s, same as for Milan. Rome has experienced some worst chapters, it must only start to put its shit together. Also Naples, for example, has tried to improve on many fields (to me, many still see the city and nearby areas with stereotypes/prejudices). Among other large urban areas in northern Italy, according to me, a place like Bologna is now much more "dynamic" and livelable than Genoa (country's oldest city). I'll avoid to cite places such as Venice or Florence. I'd say the country overall need those tools to improve certain things (eg. reduce bureocracy to construct new infrastrucures) and become again "attrattive" for most foreign investors.


Thanks for the input. What other cities in IT are dynamic right now aside from Milan and Bologna? Turin?


----------



## Pitchoune

IThomas said:


> ... was only the "candle on the cake".


Funny, in French we would say « cherry on the cake »


----------



## Ingenioren

I think it's sad that they have to alter the form of the Pirelli building to keep activity in it...


----------



## IThomas

^^^
In Porta Nuova, another tower has been refurbished, but totally altering its aspect: see Corso Como Place.

BTW, among the possible scenarios indicated in the Pirelli 39 competition guidelines, there was also the complete demolition of this 1960s tower.














The selected project, however, maintains the old tower and brings it into the "future" by creating the standards required for modern offices, and updating its technological performances. The 'horizontal element' on Viale Melchiorre Gioia, instead, is entirely transformed, becoming not only a hub open to the city but also connecting the nearby BAM (Library of Trees Public Park) with Via Pirelli (the road connecting the area with the Central Rail Station). In the future, other lots on that road may change and revolutionize the street.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Ingenioren said:


> I think it's sad that they have to alter the form of the Pirelli building to keep activity in it...


It's not Pirelli Tower. It is the so called 'pirellino' (little Pirelli) which stands about 500 mt West of Pirelli Tower and its adress is 39 via Pirelli. Hence the nickname

Pirelli Tower









Via Pirelli 39 Tower


----------



## papoff

edit


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love this project! Both the restored tower and the new one


----------



## Arch98

A little read about the Pirelli building renovation project









Pirelli building renovation project to be breath of fresh air for Milan


Two prestigious architecture firms, Stefano Boeri Architetti and Diller Scofidio + Renfro, have joined forces to envision an ambitious reimagining of Milan's existing Pirellino (aka Pirelli Tower) and the immediate area. The project will involve the renovation of an old office tower and the…




newatlas.com


----------



## IThomas

Arch98 said:


> A little read about the Pirelli building renovation project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirelli building renovation project to be breath of fresh air for Milan
> 
> 
> Two prestigious architecture firms, Stefano Boeri Architetti and Diller Scofidio + Renfro, have joined forces to envision an ambitious reimagining of Milan's existing Pirellino (aka Pirelli Tower) and the immediate area. The project will involve the renovation of an old office tower and the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newatlas.com


The article is a bit messed.



> (...) Two prestigious architecture firms, Stefano Boeri Architetti and Diller Scofidio + Renfro, have joined forces to envision an ambitious reimagining of Milan's existing Pirellino (aka Pirelli Tower) and the immediate area. (...)
> Originally built in 1950 for Pirelli, the 127-m (416-ft) tower is now in serious need of some work and hasn't actually been in use for a few years as it doesn't meet current EU regulations. (...)


The "Pirellino" is not "Pirelli Tower", but "Torre Uffici Tecnici Comunali" (or "Pirelli 39", as a reference to its address via Giovanni Battista Pirelli 39), designed by architects Bazzoni, Fratino, Gandolfi, Putelli.

"Pirelli Tower" or "Grattacielo Pirelli" is instead another building, designed by Giò Ponti, and located nearby the Central Station.











> The most notable aspect is the new residential tower. It's not clear yet how tall the new building will be


The new residential tower "Botanica", designed by architect Stefano Boeri, is 110 meters.

BTW, here is the official thread of this new project > link


----------



## IThomas

Updates *SeiMilano*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects; Michel Desvigne Paysagiste; ARUP Italia
official website | seimilano.com
official thread | link

Spanning over a surface of 413,000 sqm (or 4,445,495 sqft), the SeiMilano project proposes the theme of the "garden city", pursuing a model of urban development characterized by the close symbiosis between architecture and landscape. The project includes residences, offices, retail and dining areas, leisure activities, nursery/infant school, services, pedestrian areas and a new public park.









































urbanfile


----------



## altrove

IThomas said:


> Updates *SeiMilano*
> design | Mario Cucinella Architects; Michel Desvigne Paysagiste; ARUP Italia
> official website | seimilano.com
> official thread | link
> 
> Spanning over a surface of 413,000 sqm (or 4,445,495 sqft), the SeiMilano project proposes the theme of the "garden city", pursuing a model of urban development characterized by the close symbiosis between architecture and landscape. The project includes residences, offices, retail and dining areas, leisure activities, nursery/infant school, services, pedestrian areas and a new public park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanfile


This neighbourhood looks really cozy! I like it!


----------



## IThomas

*Porta Nuova' skyline*
















Francesco Cuccio​


----------



## IThomas

*Forrest in Town*
Milan | Zone 6
design | Daniele Fiore Architect & Partners; Boffa, Petrone + Partners
client | Gruppo Building
official website | forrestintown.it







Forrest in Town will be built in the area of the former Galbani factory, adjacent to the Naviglio Grande, with its old churches, taverns and the lapping of canoes that cross the Naviglio. Over time, in its surroundings, some important realities have arisen such as the IULM University and San Paolo Hospital.





​The project develops along the sides of a trapeze, according to the ancient typology of the Milanese court. In the center, the residential complex is embellished by a park of 5,500 sqm which overlook all the buildings, which do not exceed three floors above ground and which propose different housing solutions: from the apartment, two and three-room apartment, also with private garden, up to the town house, with development sky ground.
























The natural materials, wood, wrought iron, stones, roofs covered with tiles and plaster in the typical colors of ancient Milan, will characterize the common areas and housing units, giving a country soul and at the same time refined design. For recreation and sports and wellness activities of the residents of the complex, Forrest In Town will host, below the park, a SPA with Turkish bath, gym and indoor pool. Completing the intervention, along one side of the complex, facing Via Zumbini, some commercial spaces that, in size and appearance, recall the old neighborhood shops, with access only from the outside, in order to preserve the privacy and safety of residents.


























***​*Updates*









































urbanfile​


----------



## Arch98

This project looks super cozy


----------



## IThomas

*Proposal for the densification of Milan*
Urban regeneration: high-rises and more green areas

The themes of urban redevelopment and regeneration have long been at the center of public debate in Milan, in the wake of a dynamism that is profoundly transforming the face of the city. From the "Neighborhoods Plan" to the projects of the seven dismissed Railway Yards, from the new San Siro Sporting-Entertainment District to MIND-Milan Innovation District (former Expo site): Milan is undergoing an unprecedented process of urban and infrastructural transformation. The fundamental document of this transformation is the newly adopted Territorial Plan "Milano 2030". Starting from the main challenges - environmental protection, right to housing, mending the areas between "city center" and "peripheries" - the discussion on the new plan offers the opportunity to identify new strategies in agreement with the overall objectives outlined by the Municipality.









NOMAD€ ​
The proposal by the architect Massimo Roj (founder and CEO of Progetto CMR) and engineer Gianni Verga (former Councilor for Urban Planning and President of the College of Engineers and Architects of Milan) was presented to representatives of the major real estate investors active on the Italian market. At the center of the proposal, which aims to define a real modus operandi for urban regeneration, there are seven areas identified on the basis of similar characteristics and needs for intervention, all built between the two great wars or in the post-WW2 period. These social housing neighborhoods now require substantial structural redevelopment interventions and present difficulties due to the lack of services, green spaces, and aggregation centers, in a context of strong marginality. At the same time, however, these areas are already affected by numerous infrastructural connections with the rest of the city, and for this reason, they have a strong potential for development.











































Starting from these assumptions, Roj and Verga argue that the simple "conservative restoration" of the existing buildings is no longer sufficient as well as economically disadvantageous for the Municipality. A different word is therefore proposed: "densification". Densifying, first of all, means saving on land consumption, obtaining new spaces for common green areas, but also making better use of existing infrastructures - transport, health facilities, schools - which are compatible with a densification process. In addition, the renovation of the building stock and the establishment of new services make it possible to avoid the processes of "ghettoization", favoring a heterogeneous social mix, towards a polycentric city model, made up of virtually self-sufficient and connected districts. "The term regeneration means, in short, to redo pieces of the city: to redo it as a whole, from an urban and building point of view, to redo it for the service infrastructures, but also to redo it for the inhabitants", says Verga.
















But how a such radical regeneration plan work in practice? Verga and Roj outline a step by step process based on the involvement of private operators, at no cost to the public administration: the latter develops the strategic plan and selects -through a public tender procedure- the private operators; these develop the identified areas, carrying out the interventions of densification and putting the properties on the market according to the defined criteria. Finally, the private sector compensates the public entity following the sale of the areas, through the development of new buildings for the public and the redevelopment of the public space adjacent to the intervention.
























To illustrate the proposal, Verga and Roj presented a pilot scheme of densification of the Selinunte quadrilateral, in the San Siro district, a social housing complex built between 1935 and 1947. Through three phases of intervention, starting from Segesta - where the M5 stop is - aims to radically transform the appearance of the quadrilateral: no longer a series of low buildings arranged in a "row", but more high-density cores with a mix of functions arranged around common green areas. According to the hypothesis, in this way it is possible to triple the built area, at the same time reducing the covered area by 16% and increasing the usable green area by tenfold. An ambitious plan, which demonstrates the possibility of running urban, social and environmental regeneration on the same level.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Innesto*
design | Barreca & La Varra
client | Fondo Immobiliare Lombardia (InvestirRE sgr), Fondazione Housing Sociale
official thread | link

Innesto was the winning project for the regeneration of one of the sites (former Greco-Breda Railway Yard) included in the C40 Reinventing Cities competition. Spanning over a surface of 6 hectares, Innesto is a Zero Carbon Social Housing project and proposes the development of an innovative 4th generation district heating (4GDH) system, powered by renewable sources. The design is coupled with a pre-assembled construction technology and an optimal mix of bio-sourced materials. The aim is to reduce CO2 emissions and reduce waste, allowing the structure to be disassembled and 100% recycled. Soil excavation is minimized and treated on site applying bioremediation techniques to be re-used for landscaping. Vegetable gardens, a nursery garden, natural based roofs, and edible landscapes will create an agricultural heart. The project has also an ambitious mobility strategy: limiting car parking spaces (only 100 spaces for 700 tenants) and including 1200 sqm of bike garage, 10 electric car charging terminals and a shared neighborhood car fleet.

Reclamation work
























urbanfile
























​


----------



## Frenchlover

@IThomas. This densification Plan is very interesting but it concerns only 1,4 M inhabitants in Milano City whereas the Metro Area is about 6,3M... Is there any "Piano Rigolatore" for the Metro Area and its 4,9 M inhabitants more ?


----------



## LtBk

And people say Milan is boring.


----------



## IThomas

Frenchlover said:


> @IThomas. This densification Plan is very interesting but it concerns only 1,4 M inhabitants in Milano City whereas the Metro Area is about 6,3M... Is there any "Piano Rigolatore" for the Metro Area and its 4,9 M inhabitants more ?


Besides Municipalities, the other administrative levels are Provinces and Regions. In 14 Italian provinces, however, the word "Province" has been replaced with "Metropolitan City", but this has nothing to do with the Metropolitan Area (as it may be in other countries). In the case of Milan, for example, it most corresponds with a part of its urban area.

BTW, these are some links:

GeoPortal of the Lombardia Region
Metropolitan Territorial Plan of the "Metropolitan City of Milano" (old "Province of Milano")
PGT of the Metropolitan City of Milan and the Province of Monza and Brianza
GeoPortal of the Municipality of Milano
Milano Next / PGT Milano 2030

Below, for example, there is a map -updated to July 2020- concerning mobility.
It can be "interesting" to see how the existing subway network could expand in the future (see the segments in blue dashes).








click for big format


----------



## Josedc

As appealing as it sounds, does the plan consider how much pollution will all of this cause? it seems like a massive use of resources. We don't diminish our carbon footprint by planting more trees, we do it by cutting down on our current pollution


----------



## IThomas

There is the will to improve public transports, reduce the use of private vehicles as much as possible, create new green-pedestrian areas as well as increase the use of shared vehicles (green cars, bikes, e-scooter, etc.).

Furthermore, it was also approved the "Air and Climate Plan", based on three main objectives:

fall within the limit values of the concentrations of atmospheric pollutants PM10 and NOx (fine particles and nitrogen oxides) to protect public health
reduce CO2 (carbon dioxide) emissions by 45% by 2030 and become a Carbon Neutral City by 2050
contribute to limiting the local temperature increase in 2050 to within 2°C, through urban cooling actions and reduction of the heat island phenomenon in the city.




Some links:

The Plan
Section 1. A clean, fair, open and supportive city.
Section 2. A city that moves in a sustainable, flexible, active and safe way.
Section 3. A city that consumes less and better.
Section 4. A greener, fresher and more liveable city that adapts to climate changes.
Section 5. A city that adopts conscious lifestyles.
***
Additional video about waste collection


----------



## IThomas

*Cassala 57*
Milan | Zone 6
design | Il Prisma
client | FASC Immobiliare srl

The building was introvert, hardly identifiable and poorly homogeneous. The project's intervention consisted of four specific goals: to reinforce the openness of the building towards the outside, to create new spaces for easing connectivity among people, to build a new image and new perception of the building and, lastly, to give it a new identity. The square built in front of the building opens it towards the outside. Transparencies, light and distinctive decorative elements all contribute to create the building's new image. The new hub is part of the Regus network, the operating brand of IWG plc, the global giant of flexible workspaces present in Italy with over 70 locations with the Regus, Spaces, HQ and Signature brands.








‍

***​*Updates*
How it was








How it is
































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Maggiolina Residences*
design | Don't Stop Architettura, Studio PP8
client | AbitareIn

The project comprises two eco-sustainable residential buildings, private garden and services.

































urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Porta Nuova*
*Vertical Nest / Unipol Tower*
height | 126 m (414 ft)
design | Mario Cucinella Architects​
The highrise will host public and private functions - including offices, cafeteria and skygarden. The steel structure is scheduled to be completed by April; the cladding by December.









Paolo Marchesi








































urbanfile








Dimitar Harizanov








Fabio Costantini









*Gioia 22 / UBI Banca Tower*
height | 122 m (401 ft)
design | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects; Paolo Caputo Partership International​The highrise is going to be completed: it will host offices, retail. A little square connects Gioia 22 with Gioia 20.
(Waiting for likely integrated interventions in the nearby lots).









Paolo Marchesi
























urbanfile








Claudio Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov









*Gioia 20*
heights | 104 m (342 ft); 67 m (220 ft)
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners​First works are being carried out. The two lots located at the crossroad of Viale Melchiorre Gioia and Via Pirelli will change the current aspect. The black glazed buildings will host offices, residences, restaurants. As the nearby Gioia 22, the complex is served by subway and has an underground parking. In this area, however, are planned other interventions (Pirelli 35, Botanica, P39, GreenHouse) and an unitary masterplan for the public spaces.


























*Corso Como Place*
heights | 70 m (296 ft); 19 m (63 ft)
design | PLP Architecture​Complete makeover of an old 1960s tower. While Accenture has rented the offices in the vertical building, the lower building will host retail/food (still unknown the chains/brands). The zero carbon complex is connected to the pedestrian street Corso Como and the nearby Gae Aulenti Square.
















Lobby - linear wood panels cover the ceiling and elegantly meet with the De Castelli brass panels.






















*EDGE Milano*
design | OnSiteStudio​After undergoing a radical renovation and volume breakdown, the 1970s building -once hosting the AtaHotel Executive- will become EDGE Milano. It has been confirmed that U.S. hi-tech giant Oracle, Swiss pharma company Novartis, will become tenants of the building complex.

































urbanfile














*Vespucci Residences*
design | Arassociati​The 10-story high building is constructed in support of the nearby buildings, adapting itself to their height with lower units forming a private courtyard with an exclusive garden inside. This completely free-standing building allows to develop ample typologies with double exposure, characterized by large linear terraces softened by green, almost like hanging gardens.

































urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

*Bernina 7*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Il Prisma
client | Kryalos








Local architecture firm Il Prisma has realized a refurbishment project for an old building, making it eco-sustainable, open and in dialogue with its neighborhood.








The goal was to give it new life: to make it an open system, dialoguing with the external environment in the present and the future – an outpost of the neighborhood that anticipates the Milan 2030 by offering a privileged point of view on the transformations in the area of the former Farini rail yard (see more).
















Bernina 7 is the first building that triggers dynamics of life not yet present in the area: an ecosystem that amplifies the ways of working through four key points of the open concept:

Open Work – imagining a building that is ready to welcome modern, efficient and flexible ways of working, with different accesses, the availability of outdoor spaces and large terraces ready to take up spaces of decompression as well as nature regaining its space over the city.
Open Square – allowing the building to manage different levels of relationship between public and private spaces, with a dynamic and open welcome area, designed as a system for regulating the modularity of the square, and with two buildings as front magnetic boxes that light up to make the road safer and more alive.
Open Landscape focuses on the theme of sustainability: Bernina 7 will transform its external areas and roofs into green squares, terraces and gardens that will not only encourage local biodiversity but will also provide people with places to experiment with new sociality thanks to a privileged point of view on the area's landscapes – which is also due to the addition of two panoramic floors. The building will be updated according to LEED protocols to ensure its improved energy balance and also a certified quality of the environments intended for the multiple activities of its users.
Open Farini is the desire to anticipate all the issues that the transformation of the Farini rail yard will put in place in the years to come. It means turning towards the Farini area to be ready to see and be seen by the city of the future.

















***​*Updates*
How it was








Current Status








quantos​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

IThomas said:


> In 14 Italian provinces, however, the word "Province" has been replaced with "Metropolitan City"


That's actually uncorrect.
Metropolitan cities are a 'second level' elected institution as who will lead them is elected directly by the majors of the municipalities within em. Old provinces management was elected by citizens in a regular poll.
Even their role is different as old Provinces just had some power on some road mantainance, on fishing and hunting regulation, not many more.

Città Metropolitana, on the contrary, if there is the will to make it work properly, could have the power of coordination of urban planning of its components, public transport, enviroment.
The problem is it doesn't work properly.

First of all, the size is the same of the old Province without even trying to study a proper size accordingly to the metro area. For istance Rome and Turin's Metropolitan Cities with the size of the former enormous Provinces are too big (for Turin it includes even part of the Alps), while the two cites in Italy which needed a proper Metro Area institution the most, Milan and Naples, got a too small Città Metropolitana. Anyway a growth with closest municipalities voluntarily reaching is allowed by the law.

Then there is the problem of money, as this new institution lacks of funds and has not the power to tax people.
Unfortunately they were created with the purpose to reduce public expenditures, which is right. But having just this as polar star they lack of functionality.
Anyway, with political will, Città Metropolitana could work even that way


----------



## LtBk

This is probably not the right thread to ask, but what are some of things that Milan has improved on in past 10-20 years aside from public transport and skyscrapers?


----------



## papoff

the first things coming in my mind: pedestrian areas, parks (more than 1,000,000 m2* of new/regenerated green areas), pollution (not enough, but we have had an improvement)

* based on my memory, maybe they are more


----------



## Dale

papoff said:


> the first things coming in my mind: pedestrian areas, parks (more than 1,000,000 m2* of new/regenerated green areas), pollution (not enough, but we have had an improvement)
> 
> * based on my memory, maybe they are more


Is the pollution a function of heavy industry ? Inversion due to topography ? I’ve read that, never mind Covid, Lombardy gets hit hard, every winter, with respiratory illnesses.


----------



## Arch98

Bernina 7 is a very nice revitalization of an otherwise pretty bland building.


----------



## papoff

Dale said:


> Is the pollution a function of heavy industry ? Inversion due to topography ? I’ve read that, never mind Covid, Lombardy gets hit hard, every winter, with respiratory illnesses.


the po valley is one of the most populated regions of europe and the less windy at the same time.
the worst combination for pollution.
in winter we must add the fumes from the boilers and the increased use of cars..

milan is working hard to reduce per capita cars and to lower emissions but it is not a war that a city can win alone


----------



## Pierpo

papoff said:


> the po valley is one of the most populated regions of europe and the less windy at the same time.
> the worst combination for pollution.
> in winter we must add the fumes from the boilers and the increased use of cars..
> 
> milan is working hard to reduce per capita cars and to lower emissions but it is not a war that a city can win alone


I would also add to that the peculiar orography of the Po Valley, that is an immense "bucket" for all the pollution created in it, with Alps and Appennini as edges.
That, togheter with the Earth rotation, basically traps all the pollution in the western part or at the edge of it.
Hence the pollution problems of Milan, but also of Turin.
In Turin for example, weather is crazy due to the Alps nearby It could rain for days as clouds don't dissipate, or by contrary it could not rain for months as clouds are stuck on the french side of the Alps or simply jump over Turin.

Po Valley is definitely densely populated and overpolluted but the conformation of the territory doesn't help at all.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Symbiosis - D Building*
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners; SCE Project
client | Covivio
official website | areasymbiosis.com

The building spreads over 9 floors above ground hosting tertiary, auditorium, green terrace (which wll host events, sports and recreational activities), rooftop with green pergolas; and two levels underground parking. Along the sides of the building has been designed a large public pedestrian space that connects Piazza Olivetti to Via Vezza d'Oglio and Via Orobia. At Via Orobia, the building forms a setback generating a new small court diaphragmed by a system of green areas that extend from the Ruderale Garden (next to the Prada Foundation) to via Vezza d'Oglio. The building has been designed with the intention to achieve the certifications LEED v4 Core & Shell Platinum and WELL v2 core certification Bronze.









vecchiosogno







​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Torre Milano*
design | Beretta Associati; SCE Project
client | Impresa Rusconi
official website | torremilano.it

Residential complex in Maggiolina area, with 105 apartments of various size, organized into three buildings: a 24-floors tower with an height of 86 meters and two low-rise buildings. The tower offers a wide visual range on Porta Nuova skyline. The ground floor has a special services equipment, including a swimming pool, a gym and a bowling green, everything enhanced by green spaces designed in-depth. The rationalist composition aims to add an element of order, considering the nearby architecture by Giò Ponti and Luigi Caccia Dominioni. Work is scheduled to be completed in 2022.

























duepiedisbagliati
















Andrea Cherchi























Torre Milano




Torre Milano: smart home with BTicino and Amazon Alexa


----------



## IThomas

*Welcome | via Angelo Rizzoli 2*
Milan | Zone 3
design | Kengo Kuma & Associates
client | Europa Risorse, PineBridge Benson Elliot








*It has been presented today the new visionary project by Kengo Kuma & Associates for the city of Milan.* *It is "Welcome", the biophilic building complex of the future in which people and nature interact harmoniously, in an organic and horizontal architecture capable of listening to the context in which it is inserted. *The project was commissioned by the independent platform Europa Risorse.






*The project will be completed in 2024 and will allow the individual to have access the most sophisticated technological and digital requirements, but also effective measures to protect people from future pandemics. *








_"Milan is a city that presents a unique and exciting combination of modernity and tradition from the point of view of art, architecture and craftsmanship and this makes it the ideal place to carry out our work. Thanks to the Italian craftsmanship, it is possible to achieve a high level of quality through an organic approach to design and planning of wood" said architect Kengo Kuma.

Yuki Ikeguchi, partner of Kengo Kuma & Associates and designer of Welcome, added: "Biophilic architecture: living in symbiosis and in contact with nature. 'Welcome' is a project that involves the use of organic and natural elements that stimulate our senses and support our tendency to find comfort and inspiration in natural contexts. It is an architectural space completely integrated with vegetation and made of organic materials. A biophilic urban approach brings life back to the city. It will be the start of a new era in which green architecture intervenes to redefine the urban horizon, increase the quality of the city space and improve the public activities of the area. This favors creativity and innovation in working life and beyond. Natural elements in architecture such as vegetation, light, air and wood stimulate the senses and make a difference in the workplace, lifestyle and improve physical and mental health, as well as productivity. Sustainability is the main theme of our future and a social responsibility for any sector and society. Welcome offers a work environment model that promotes corporate innovation in favor of sustainability"._

















_







_​
*'Welcome' is a mixed-use development anchored around a newly established public piazza. The project will include offices, co-working spaces, meeting rooms, and auditoriums, as well as restaurants and lounges, shops, a supermarket, a wellness area, and places for temporary exhibitions.*

Welcome is going to be built in an area occupied by an abandoned complex designed by Piero Portaluppi and completed in 1960. The site, located nearby the RCS MediaGroup headquarters (designed by Barreca & La Varra), will be easily accessible because it is a few steps from the subway stop Crescenzago and in an ideal place to get into the city center, Central Station, Linate Airport and highways. Zero CO2 emissions, renewable energy, consumption control, water recovery, greenery and endemic species as an integral part of the architectural project, human and sensorial scale are just some of the elements that characterize this project.








The project is structured in six bodies flooded with natural light and flexible, layered, rotated and intertwined, which slope down like natural amphitheaters towards the park. The structure sees the use of three chosen materials, combined in a synergistic way to generate a natural and contemporary architecture: concrete for the foundations and the basement, which leaves the scene above ground to steel and wood. The energy generation system for heating and cooling together with the important use of photovoltaic panels will allow for maximum sustainability of the intervention, creating a project that anticipates the future of post-COVID19 work spaces. Health and well-being of people with Well Platinum certification targets; Leed Platinum energy efficiency; compliance with anti COVID19 guidelines (Ashrae, Rheva, Aicarr and ISS Report); circularity in building materials and their use; no fossil fuel; resilience to climate change for a climate-neutral future. It is on these pillars that Welcome proposes itself as the most advanced ecological intervention in Europe.


----------



## IThomas

*Italian champions, Pellegrini and Tomba, present possible logos for the 2026 Olympic Winter Games.*
The Organizing Committee launches a competition to let people decide the next Olympic emblem.

The great challenge of the Milano Cortina 2026 Olympic Winter Games officially kicks off from the Ariston stage. During the final evening of the 71th edition of the "Festival of Italian Song", mostly known as "Sanremo Festival", one of the most followed television annual events in the country, an extraordinary pair of Olympic champions have presented the first act of the Italian Olympics and Paralympics in a world exclusive.

Federica Pellegrini and Alberto Tomba have revealed the two possible logos of the 2026 Olympics and have launched an unprecedented competition: the popular vote will decide which one will become the next Olympic emblem. The possibility to vote will remain open for two weeks on the official website and on the official app. The result will then be announced during a special episode of the "Soliti Ignoti" on RAI 1 which will also involve the first personalities of sport, entertainment and society civil society called to represent the Games as Ambassador.

*#TeamFutura*
"The simplest gestures can change the world. In sport and in life, great victories are won day by day, gesture after gesture.
The Olympics and Paralympics are an unique opportunity to leave a light and beautiful mark.
Milan Cortina 2026: the future is a victory for everyone".



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=285553143145615



*#TeamDado*
"Together we can build a better world through sport. A world where everyone can play and win.
Milan Cortina2026: enter the games!".



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=476481113356023



*Vote on the official website > **link*







*The Games will involve the entire country.*
Bring the values and magic of the Olympic and Paralympic Games to all of the Italian municipalities. With this objective, the Milano Cortina 2026 Foundation, the Organizing Committee of the next Italian Games, and the National Association of Italian Municipalities (ANCI) announced the signing of an important Memorandum of Understanding. There is the commitment to collaborate in the dissemination of Olympic and Paralympic values throughout Italy, but also to promote sports among young people so that sports can continue to represent an essential element of a healthy lifestyle. The project aims to build a program of initiatives and events to bring the values of active and inclusive sport to the entire country.


----------



## IThomas

^^^
I have voted for #TeamFutura. And you, guys? This is my personal interpretation of the logo 










If our team should win...

Milano Cortina 2026 and the other logos of the Olympic Winter Games.









Milano Cortina 2026 and the other Olympics logos of this decade.


----------



## jrb

A growing skyline, new towers, property development, and property construction, Milan and Manchester have a lot in common. Plenty of great proposals coming from Milan. I enjoy looking at this thread.


----------



## papoff

i had the same feeling when i went in manchester (2 times) some years ago


----------



## LtBk

Milan or Manchester would be a good thread in the Skybar.


----------



## IThomas

Fun fact: Milan' sister city in England is Birmingham, not Manchester. The agreement was signed in the 1970s.
Among other sister cities in Europe: Lyon in France and Frankfurt in Germany. In the U.S., it's Chicago.


----------



## LtBk

Maybe you should create Milan or Manchester thread on Intl Skybar.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan, Covid-19 pandemic does not stop the shopping of luxury homes.*
Many buyers arriving from London, after Brexit, but also from Sweden and Brazil.



> *Single houses - starting from 10-14 million euros -, urban villas in the Magenta area and Via dei Giardini, but also penthouses in Piazza Duse and Giardini della Guastalla, for over 4-5 million euros. These are some of the expensive homes sold in recent months in Milan. A demand that comes more and more from foreigners, mostly European and South-American buyers* (...)
> 
> "Many foreigners move their residence and work activity to Milan" says Barbara Magro, head of Magro luxury real estate. "Those who buy in the city enter prefer buildings and houses with a historical flavor in general. Houses from 300 to 2,000 square meters in size. The advantage of Milan is that it is one of the vibrant cities with the lowest prices on the international scene".
> 
> "The high-level properties have remained out of the pandemic crisis" - underlines Gabriele Torchiani, partner of Tirelli & partners - "Maybe there are small price roundings, just for bargaining satisfaction". Torchiani confirms that these sold off-market houses are sold in a few weeks, just the time to accept the offer. The prices of the luxury homes in the Quadrilatero remain above 15,000 euros per square meter (the top values in the area exceed 26,000 euros per square meter). Prices that in the last five years have risen by 20%, returning to pre-financial crisis 2008 prices. (...)
> 
> Foreign buyers came from London due to Brexit and from the rest of Europe to take advantage of the flat tax, which was introduced in 2017. British, German, French, but also Swedish, Norwegians and Brazilians, while Asians are less present in Milan. How much do you spend on a prestigious home? "The budget of the Italians is about 3 million to 5 million euros, for foreigners generally from 5 to 20-25 million. The foreigner also buys sky-land buildings" says Barbara Magro. Popular addresses are via Serbelloni, via Mozart, Brera area. Everyone says they want to shop in a quiet city where life is good. And Milan, for many, meets the requirements. (...)









*Milan. In 2020, the prices for new homes increased by 1.8% (€5,700/sqm).*
The effects of the pandemic are modifying demand, which is increasingly focused on larger homes such as four-room apartments.



> (...) Among the areas that grow the most in the city: Greco (3,750 euros/sqm; +17.2%), Corvetto (3,700 euros/sqm; +16%), Solari-Napoli (6,500 euros/sqm; +15%), Piazza Udine (3,600 euros/sqm; +14.3%; Forlanini and Mecenate (3,400 euros/sqm; +12.4%), Musocco - Villapizzone (3,075 euros/sqm; +11.8%); Lambrate (3,400 euros/sqm; + 11.5%), Brianza - Pasteur (3,650 euros/sqm; + 7.4%), Bovisa and Dergano (3,500 euros/sqm; +6.9%), Santa Giulia and Rogoredo (3,150 euros/sqm; +5%; Nirone and Sant' Ambrogio (9,500 euros/sqm; +5%), Fulvio Testi and Ca' Granda (3,200 euros/sqm; +4.9%), Abruzzi - Romagna (4,800 euros/sqm; +4.9%), Gallaratese and Trenno (2,750 euros/sqm; +3.8%), Niguarda (3,200 euros/sqm; +3.2%), Turro and Precotto (3,300 euros/sqm; +3.1%), Bicocca (3,300 euros; +3.1%), Istria and Maciachini (3,500 euros/sqm, +2.9%), Buenos Aires and Vitruvio (5,300 euros/sqm; +2.9%). (...)
> 
> Trends
> "The impact of the Covid-19 pandemic is clearly reflected in the real estate sector and the data must be read very carefully," said Beatrice Zanolini, director of the Chamber of Commerce of Milan, Monza Brianza, Lodi. "The student residence, smart working, greater sensitivity to the quality of life, the commercial sector and the change of course of many companies are just some of the factors that deserve our attention".
> 
> "The three main real estate trends of Milan 2021 will be the transition from 'residential' to 'living', the 'Milan of neighborhoods', and the definition of a 'wellness-oriented approach to living'" added Vincenzo Albanese, President of FIMAA Milano, Lodi, Monza e Brianza. "Thanks to the great interest in the residential sector in recent months, there will, in fact, be an important spread of alternative projects such as student housing, senior living, and developments dedicated to renting. The "city of neighborhoods" will be consolidated, in which the quality of living will be perceived as strictly connected to the presence of services within a short distance (city of 15 minutes), greenery, and mixed-use neighborhoods. We will see the emerging of the wellness-oriented residential approach (the psychophysical well-being of spaces, materials, lights and colors). Milan concluded Albanese - "it has all the credentials to restart from the discontinuity generated by the pandemic and become even more attractive, not only for international capitals but also for those who choose it to work and live there".


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Torre Velasca*
design | Asti Architetti, FOA Studio Architetti Associati (restoration, refurbishment)
client | Hines Italia, Prelios








Designed by BBPR, it has been one of the most discussed buildings of the end of the 1950s decade. Since 2011, the tower (106 m) was placed under protection status as a historic building. _(Read more about the tower's history and technology in the previous post > link)_

The tower comprises over 20,000 sqm of office, multifamily and retail space. The refurbishment and modernization project is aimed at transforming the tower into a high-quality office-led, mixed-use scheme, and fully reposition the surrounding square.

















Paul Pablo


----------



## IThomas

*The Nest - via Fontana 20*
Milan | Zone 1
design | Barreca & La Varra, Grazzi + Marciello Architetti
client | Filcasa
official website | thenestmilano.it








In Milan's city center, The Nest is going to be built: a new residential complex with scenographic architecture. The residence, indeed, consists of two different volumes: one is a wooden cylinder, the other a dynamic cube, softened by a lush green cladding.








The Nest presents apartments that differ in size, shape and distribution. Each apartment is a unique piece, a design element subject to a careful distribution and functional study, with the aim of effectively optimizing the space.








Molteni, one of the leading groups in the high-end furniture sector with a 100% 'Made in Italy' production, collaborates for the creation of the interior spaces, with customized packages of furniture, according to the customer's wishes.








​The Nest will offer to its residents a private garage in the basement and two stations for the condominium electric car sharing. There will also be services such as a concierge, and an internal courtyard.

***​*Updates* Demolition work of the existing building.

























urbanfile​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Cascina Merlata neighborhood U/C



View attachment 1143738
View attachment 1143740
View attachment 1143743
View attachment 1143746
View attachment 1143752
View attachment 1143758
View attachment 1143763
View attachment 1143771
View attachment 1143776
View attachment 1143785


View attachment 1143797
View attachment 1143801
View attachment 1143804
View attachment 1143809
View attachment 1143818
View attachment 1143821
View attachment 1143823


View attachment 1143857
View attachment 1143858
View attachment 1143860
View attachment 1143864
View attachment 1143866
View attachment 1143875
View attachment 1143880
View attachment 1143882
View attachment 1143883
View attachment 1143887
View attachment 1143891
View attachment 1143895
View attachment 1143900
View attachment 1143906



View attachment 1143944
View attachment 1143952
View attachment 1143956
View attachment 1143958
View attachment 1143970
View attachment 1143981
View attachment 1143987
View attachment 1144004
View attachment 1144007
View attachment 1144010
View attachment 1144016
View attachment 1144023
View attachment 1144030
View attachment 1144050
View attachment 1144055
View attachment 1144061
View attachment 1144066
View attachment 1144073
View attachment 1144083
View attachment 1144092
View attachment 1144094


by *duepiedisbagliati*


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Vertical Nest / Unipol Tower*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects
client | Unipol Gruppo
official thread | link

The highrise (126m - 143ft) presents a shaped facade made of steel, wood and glass. The 'Vertical Nest' will host the offices of Italian insurance and banking group Unipol, a commercial space, an auditorium, a panoramic roof garden with a space for meetings and public events.









Andrea Cherchi








Alberto Fanelli








duepiedisbagliati








Milano Panoramica


----------



## IThomas

^^^
Viale Melchiorre Gioia - How this view is going to change with the addition of Vertical Nest/Unipol Tower and Botanica
(Rendering by Joshua84)


----------



## IThomas

*Moebius*
Milan | Zone 2
design | Q-Bic Architettura & Design
official website | moebiusmilano.it








Over 700 square meters of surface, an imposing "library" of liqueurs to welcome visitors, a room within a room enclosed in a sort of "aquarium" suspended four meters above the ground: in the post-industrial context of a former textile warehouse, a few steps away from Milan Central Station, there is Moebius, by chef Enrico Croatti. It presents many souls: gastronomic osteria, tapa bistrot, cocktail bar, vinyl store and a destination for live music. But also a place to stop, read, study, listen music.








To connect the souls of the restaurant, in a constant dialogue between ancient and modern, is a 700-year-old olive tree, inserted in a spectacular glass case. The concert stage, on the other hand, is housed in a futuristic metal gallery, which opens onto the hall on one side and onto the outdoor greenhouse-veranda on the other, in a more intimate atmosphere.

















Industrial materials such as iron and concrete, vintage objects combined with contemporary architectural elements: this is the formula adopted by Florence's based architecture firm Q-Bic, to give a modern identity to a large empty box, made of brick walls and a high ceiling at 12 meters.


----------



## IThomas

*Frigia Student House*
Milan | Zone 2
design | Frova Nasini Architetti
client | Castello sgr

Project of a new residence for university students, located nearby Milan Bicocca University and served by local public transports.










***​*Updates*









duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## Silverhawk

Excellent for Milano. This new building will help to increase the density in the skyline.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Torre Tirrenia / Liberty Tower*
design | Eugenio and Ermenegildo Soncini (original); Asti Architetti (refurbishment)

Built in the 1950s, as part of the post-WW2 reconstruction plan of Milan, the Torre Tirrenia is located in Piazza del Liberty, in front of the large steps leading to Milan's most iconic Apple store. The main idea behind Torre Tirrenia was revived on a gigantic scale in the 1970s by American architect Minoru Yamasaki, in the vertiginous ribs of the Twin Towers in NYC. _(Read more in the previous post > link)_

Refurbishment work has been completed. The building will host offices and retail.













































Gusmeroli​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano Verticale UNA Esperienze*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Asti Architetti, Vudafieri Saverino Partners, P'arcnoveau Landscape Design
client | Gruppo UNA Hotels & Resorts








Milano Verticale UNA Esperienze is a 4 star superior hotel, with an international character for business and leisure, whose taste is rooted in modern Milanese tradition while combining an eclectic mix of contemporary excellence. Located in Porta Nuova, it will open in April, into a totally renovated existing building.








The hotel consists of 173 rooms spread over 12 floors plus the rooftop on the 13th floor and 4 Penthouse Suites with large panoramic terraces and jacuzzi pools. The hotel includes event spaces, meeting rooms, a 1,000 sqm inner garden, garden bar, contemporary osteria, fine dining restaurant.








The design is a contemporary tribute to the tradition of Milanese design - visible in numerous details, such as the choice of the Lombard stock and polychrome marbles, a hymn to the distinct modernity of the works of the great post-war Milanese masters. The project also celebrates the Milanese under statement, like the tradition of hidden gardens.


----------



## jrb

I'm a City fan. But I'll share this picture of the San Siro with you from....











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372511348911960064


----------



## IThomas

*From 5th Avenue to Piazza Cordusio: FAO Schwarz opens flagship store in Milan.*
The international expansion of the FAO Schwarz is kicking back into high gear, as it prepares to land in Milan. FAO Schtwarz is one of the most famous brands, together Starbucks Roastery Reserve and Uniqlo _(see more about the stores: 1-2-3)_, which are filling the historical palaces of Piazza Cordusio, after some banking and insurance groups have relocated in the new highrises of Porta Nuova and CityLife. The Milanese flagship will include the FAO Schwarz clock tower and dance-on grand piano, in addition to the in-store product demonstrations and flair that the retailer is known for. The American brand is expected to open its three-floors store in the fourth quarter, just in time for the holiday shopping season.




__ https://www.facebook.com/FAO/posts/10157552979456930


*Melià Hotels International opens luxury hotel in Piazza Cordusio.*
Meliá Hotels International and Generali Real Estate have partnered to open a new luxury hotel in the city centre: Grand Melià Milan. The announcement confirms the confidence in Milan and the recognition of the investment opportunities within the city, as the travel industry recovers following the Covid-19 pandemic.

The 5-star hotel will be the result of the complete refurbishment and restoration of the historic Palazzo Venezia, one of the most recognisable buildings in Piazza Cordusio. The transformation of the building into a luxury hotel will be the perfect transition owing to its monumental architecture and innate elegance, coupled with state-of-the-art, world-class hospitality. After the renovation, the building will comply with the criteria required to obtain the LEED Gold certification, an international sustainability recognition that is particularly remarkable in the case of a historical building. Furthermore, as a hotel, the building will be accessible to the public for the first time in its history.

After an extensive renovation, the building will preserve its majestic historical facade and will house 70 luxurious rooms. The hotel will offer unparalleled food and drink experiences, offering gourmet travellers a selection of the finest Italian and international cuisine. The building will also feature a rooftop bar and terrace, offering breath-taking 360° views of the city from a unique viewpoint, under the characteristic dome. The hotel is set to open in 2023.


----------



## IThomas

*Residenze Princype *
Milan | Zone 8
design | Studio Marco Piva, Milano Contract District
client | DeA Capital
official website | princype.com








The project -located in Via Principe Eugenio- proposes a modern architectural solution able to re-establish a continuity with the city's public landscape and the other surrounding buildings, consolidating the relationship between the building and the public spaces.








The excellence of Italian and international hotels translate into a contemporary residential lifestyle, with extreme attention to detail, through the selection of high-level finishes and materials, and the careful design of the spaces thanks to the collaboration with Italian brands such as Ernestomeda, Lema, Gessi, Cesana, Castiglioni, BTicino.

















The architectural language proposes an alternation of large green terraces on the top floors of the building, which emphasize lightness and give impetus to the composition, also evoking the traditional feature of historic Milanese residences.








Princype includes exclusive conciergerie, Spa, fitness area, kids area, co-working area, meeting rooms, food & delivery storage, exclusive rooftop. Princype is also a gas free building powered by heat pump, a building with low energy consumption also thanks the presence of photovoltaic system; and all garages are equipped with a charging station for electric cars.










***​
*Update*









*







*
urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Autogrill 1958 - Autogrill Villoresi Ovest*
Lainate | Milan
design | Angelo Bianchetti (original), Andrea Langhi Design (restoration)
client | Autogrill








​One of the symbols of Italy's post-WW2, the "Autogrill Villoresi Ovest" also known as "Autogrill 1958", when it was built along the A8 Motorway of the Lakes, had a futuristic appearance that welcomed travelers at the gates of Milan. It was opened in 1958.

















The architect Angelo Bianchetti, who designed this area, wanted to think of something that would convey the idea of the future. He designed three self-supporting arches that join a central ring and form a sort of dome-shaped scaffolding, about twenty meters higher than the circular building below. In the center, there is the food area, with a huge teardrop chandelier hung from the ceiling to give a classy touch to something that was considered "extremely modern".









ALD


----------



## LtBk

I'm surprised FAO Schwarz is still around.


----------



## FelixMadero

I didn't understand why they chose that classical chandelier inside an ultra modernist building!!!!


----------



## IThomas

*East Garden*
Milan | Zone 3
design | Arassociati, SCE Project
client | Sigest Real Estate
official website | eastgarden.it








Between Città Studi and Lambrate borns East Garden. The project consists of 4 residential buildings, connected to the garden level by a walkway, favoring a direct relationship with the green.








The 107 housing units (one-room/two-room/three-room/four-room apartments, penthouses) are characterized by a view on the 10,000 sqm garden. The wide choice of materials and furniture allows the complete customization of each apartment. The stoneware facades are modeled by a variety of loggias and balconies. The complex was designed to comply with all energy standards (A class) and reduce CO2 emissions.

A hall with reception service characterizes the East Garden entrance. The environment is equipped with a condominium meeting room, spaces for smart working, locker rooms, bicycle storage rooms with independent access from the garden and waiting areas. Among other things, there is also a fitness area surrounded by windows overlooking the greenery.










***​*Updates *









duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Milano City Village*
design | Sergio Festini & Architetti
client | Abitare In
official website | abitareinspa.com

New residential complex with internal square and 5,000 sqm garden.
_See previous post and learn more about the project details > __link_









Orcokahn








duepiedisbagliati








​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Pharo Business Center*
design | Park Associati
client | Kryalos

Pharo is articulated in a number of volumes, including an element -a sort of lantern- that extends upwards 67 meters. Designed according to the most advanced criteria of eco-compatibility and energy efficiency, the building is situated on the cusp of multiple urban conditions, with Citylife and Portello at its doorstep, and two arterial access paths to the city center bounding it on either side.









duepiedisbagliati


----------



## prinzdan92

The amount of haute-design projects for a city of the scale of Milan is just Mind-Blowing 🤯 🤩 🥳


----------



## cristof

is Westfield milan under construction? Are there any pics of the construction sites ? I would greatly appreciate to see them


----------



## LtBk

Is the first section of Line 4 Metro delayed to end of May?


----------



## IThomas

cristof said:


> is Westfield milan under construction? Are there any pics of the construction sites ? I would greatly appreciate to see them


Westfield group has decided to put the project in stand-by due to Coronavirus pandemic.
But works for other two large malls, instead, are ongoing: Milanord2 and Merlata Bloom Milano.

Milanord2





Merlata Bloom Milano















Among the completed ones in recent years there are: Il Centro, CityLife, Scalo Milano Outlet
The latter is going to add furher spaces...











LtBk said:


> Is the first section of Line 4 Metro delayed to end of May?


The opening of the M4 first section (3.9km) was postponed. Among the three stations there is that of Linate: the airport, which acts as the main attraction, is struggling due to pandemic. Since traffic volumes are low, it seems not convenient to open the first section yet.


----------



## LtBk

What is the new opening date?


----------



## FelixMadero

I hope covid put an end to suburban shopping malls forever!


----------



## IThomas

LtBk said:


> What is the new opening date?


There is not an official date yet.

Talking about Coronavirus, however, the Italian government is "reopening" to tourists. A "green" pass will also be introduced.



> *"We're reopening. Come visit Italy", Draghi says after G20 tourism meeting.
> Rome set to introduce travel passes sooner than much of the rest of Europe.*
> Italy is ready to welcome back the world, Premier Mario Draghi said after a G20 tourism ministers meeting. "Today the tourism ministers met, and that is one of the first dates of the Italian presidency of the G20," he told a press conference. "It is a symbolic meeting. The world wants to travel to Italy, the pandemic has forced us to close but Italy is ready to welcome back the world. I have no doubts that tourism to and in Italy will re-emerge stronger than before". Draghi added that COVID passes for travelling to Italy would be issued from the second half of May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO QUARANTINE
> The pass would allow tourists to travel to Italy without the obligation to quarantine, "as long as they can prove that they have recovered from Covid, (been) vaccinated or tested negative" Draghi said.
> 
> *"Welcome tourists," says Foreign Minister.*
> Italy is ready to welcome foreign tourists, Foreign Minister Luigi Di Maio said. "we are reopening, with the aim of kickstarting tourism and the economy again. We must support the tourism sector, shop owners, restaurateurs. We must do business and create jobs. Italy is ready,* we are working to totally supersede the (10 pm) curfew, but not lower our guard. *We are working to welcome foreign tourists to Italy, in total safety".


As for vaccination program, Italian government hopes to reach the target of having 80% of the adult population vaccinated by the end of September.


----------



## IThomas

*Snam Headquarters*
Milan | Zone 5
design | Piuarch, Studio Antonio Perazzi
client | Snam








*A new headquarters for Snam*, an Italian energy infrastructure company, will be built nearby Porta Romana Yard, Carlo Ratti Associati's Vitae and the Fondazione Prada cultural complex.

*The project concept focuses on people and how we will be working in the future*, integrating a wide range of elements to accommodate tomorrow's working needs: in addition to flexible and efficient offices, it will host various inclusive spaces dedicated to social interaction between people. The alternation of working environments with spaces dedicated to collaboration, creativity and innovation will also be accompanied by services that will help ensure high levels of wellbeing for people. A space where the office is no longer just a physical place of work, but a destination, a context in which to generate value and experience a sense of community.








The continuity of greenery between outdoor and indoor spaces will serve as an element promoting air quality in the working environment.* Outside, a garden of over 8,500 sqm (91,500 sqft) will be created and which includes a "verzura" theatre, which will also be open to the public for outdoor educational activities and events. *A landscape with a recognizable design, innovative, ecological and at the same time very respectful of the environment.

Designed according to the highest standards of sustainability and comfort, the building will attain the most important national and international certifications in terms of energy efficiency (LEED & WELL which are of the same level as Gold, BRAVE, CENED, Casaclima).


----------



## IThomas

#ItalyTomorrow, the National Recovery and Resilience Plan.
*City gets funds to build the European Digital Library of Information and Culture.*

Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi has presented the National Recovery and Resilience Plan (PNRR), Italia Domani (Italy Tomorrow), defining it as an "epochal intervention" aimed at repairing the economic-social damage caused by the advent of Covid-19 pandemic and, at same time, fix the country's structural weaknesses, laying solid foundations for the relaunch of Italy and build "a more prosperous, fair, sustainable and resilient" country in the years to come. The plan is accompanied by reforms and a solid investment program, worthing 248 Billion euros, oriented into six "macro-missions" (each one divided in sub-categories): green revolution and ecological transition; digitalization, innovation, competitiveness and culture; infrastructures for a sustainable mobility; education and research; gender and social inclusion, territorial cohesion; healthcare.

"Culture will make a great contribution to the restart of the country", commented Culture Minister, Dario Franceschini. "The plan introduces fundamental resources that demonstrate how culture is at the center of this government's choices. From interventions on the great cultural attractors in metropolitan cities to a major operation to relaunch historical villages, to interventions on the anti-seismic safety of places of worship, to digitization, creativity and the strengthening of the cinema industry".

The City of Milan will receive 101.6 million euros for the construction of the "European Digital Library of Information and Culture": the new building will be part of the "Great Cultural Attractors", along with other projects in Venice, Trieste, Turin, Genoa, Po Delta, Florence, Rome, Reggio Calabria, Palermo, Bari, Trapani, Naples.


----------



## IThomas

*Green Between - Tessiture Urbane*
Milan | Zone 3
design | Studio ARW, AG&P Greenscape, Stantec, Mobility in chain, Fondazione Housing Sociale
client | Redo








*The Municipality of Milan has presented a project that will transform a car park into a mixed-use development, including ecological social housing. *The "Green Between - Tessiture Urbane", indeed, was proclaimed the winner project of the C40 Reinventing Cities competition for the Crescenzago area.








Located nearby RCS Mediagroup Tower and Headquarters by Barreca & La Varra and the upcoming Welcome-via Angelo Rizzoli 2 by Kengo Kuma & Associates, the project spans over a surface of 15,000 sqm (161,500 sqft), and comprises 360 housing units (for young singles and families), market square, "smart" garden, vegetable garden, orchard, bar, shops, small health center, minimarket, atelier, coworking spaces, bike hub, mobility hub (with electric car-sharing), fitness area, playground, basketball/football field, spaces for minor sports. Green Between is nearby M2 subway station Crescenzago. A new cyclo-pedestrian road will connect the area with Lambro park.
















































*Sustainability is at the center of every design choice*: the energy consumption will be minimized thanks to the use of renewable resources of local production (heat pumps powered by renewable energy also through the use of photovoltaic panels), while greenhouse gas emissions will be neutralized thanks to the adoption of mitigation and compensation solutions and commitments. The intervention aims to achieve Carbon Neutrality and provides for the construction of buildings that will improve the standards set for the NZEB (Nearly zero energy building).
















































As the tender required, *great attention is given to the community dimension of the neighborhood*: through the Redo app, residents will be able to access information on the services offered, regulate the use of shared equipment and common spaces and digitally monitor the impact of emissions into the atmosphere of their daily activities. The social aspect of the project looks above all to the young present and future generations.








"We have included this area in the C40 Reinventing Cities call because we wanted to identify a high-quality project, capable of responding in an innovative way to the environmental and social challenges of the neighborhood," says City Councillor for Urban Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran. "I think that the winning proposal has fully grasped the spirit of the tender which, we recall, asked for ten sustainability objectives to be met, by making a decisive territorial mending between the Lambro park and via Palmanova". "Green Between is also one of the cornerstones of Milan 2030 Plan, by offering new sustainable and affordable housing solutions and an example of the '15 minutes city' with greenery, public spaces and services available to all residents".


----------



## IThomas

*Piazzale Loreto: from traffic-congested crossroads to a new liveable square.*
Italian team won the international design competition.









​
The team led by Ceetrus-Nhood wins the tender for the urban redevelopment of Piazzale Loreto in Milan with the LOC - LORETO OPEN COMMUNITY project. The international competition was promoted by the Municipality of Milan together with C40 Reinventing Cities and is aimed at promoting urban transformation through projects that are attentive to the community, resilience, urban and architectural regeneration.
















The approach to integrated sustainability desired by Ceetrus Nhood and carried out under the direction of Arcadis Italia, which carried out, in addition to the technical coordination of the entire project, environmental consultancy, project and development management and engineering was decisive for success.* The project*, realized thanks to the plural contribution of Metrogramma Milano, Mobility In Chain, Studio Andrea Caputo, LAND Italia, Temporiuso and Squarati Srl,* aims to become a model of living in Milan that promotes public and collective space. LOC will transform Piazzale Loreto from a large traffic hub into an open-air green square, linked to NoLo to ensure continuity to the Corso Buenos Aires, Viale Monza and Via Padova axis. *
































The project declares in its own name LORETO OPEN COMMUNITY the desire to become an icon and symbol for the entire city, finally able to restore the true meaning of the word "square" to its citizens; today segregated as a mere traffic-congested crossroads. Piazzale Loreto will be transformed into an inclusive place, a public space and a quality environment that will be a symbol of contemporary architecture and life for Milan.

















​LOC will be a business incubator and attractive mixed-use hub, including commercial activities, neighborhood kindergarten, spaces for socio-cultural events and much more.* It's composed of a system of squares developed on three levels that will reconnect the street level, the access to the subway and the roofs of the buildings with steps and ramps that fluidly connect the street level with the underground level.* The need to reforest and have more and more green spaces in the city is one of the main objectives of LOC in continuity with the programmatic work of the Municipality of Milan; *the buildings that emerge from the masterplan appear as "green icebergs", determined in their shapes by the strength of the architectural design of the public space. Added to this is the building in Via Porpora*, with wood facades, integrated into the square system.
















































Piazzale Loreto - Numbers:
Today
17,500 sqm the current surface of Piazzale Loreto - 41% (7,259 sqm) today for non-driveway use
4,775 sqm are flower beds and bushes that cannot be used by citizens
2,484 sqm for soft mobility

Future
12,118 sqm of non-driveway surface as a cycle-pedestrian area (+69%)
5,382 sqm of vehicular traffic (31%)
1,107 sqm new bicycle area
65 parking spaces eliminated
40 spaces for bicycles
13 electric charging stations
500 new trees
4,250 sqm of planted area
4,745 sqm of photovoltaic panels
35% the overall reduction of CO2 in the 8,411 sqm area of SL, in addition to the existing area of Via Porpora of 2,860 sqm








































Scheduled construction work: 2023-2026
Investment: +60 million euros


----------



## IThomas

*Former Alfa Romeo Area *
Garbagnate Milanese + Arese | Milan
design | Chapman Taylor

*The mixed-use project, located north-west of Milan's city center regenerates a former industrial area spanning over a surface of +650,000 sqm / 6.7 million sqft, turning it into an ecologically and socially sustainable neighbourhood planned according to "15-Minute City" principles and well integrated with the wider metropolitan area. *The site was part of an Alfa Romeo car plant. The development is nearby the "Il Centro" Shopping Mall. Not so far, it's located the Alfa Romeo Historical Museum.






The masterplan creates several themed areas, united by a single overall identity, with synergy between the architecture, landscape and mix of uses and amenities. The aim of the design is to provide a green, people-orientated and wellbeing-friendly place in which to live, work, shop and have fun. A new urban promenade links the core of the district, with its higher functional density, with a more open suburban area, which is immersed within a large green space. This promenade acts as the development's spine, to which all amenities and attractions are connected. The extensive landscaping and wellness park provide a place in which to relax and to be closer to nature.








The main commercial entrance creates a gate and garden space defined by its light canopy, creating the feeling of a vibrant gateway piazza – a place for shopping, staying, eating and enjoyment. The space will also act as the main transport hub for the new district, hosting a new tram and bus stop, a bicycle station and other services. A retail promenade offers a pleasant walkway lined with covered porches which facilitate walking during all seasons and weathers. The facades of the commercial units are designed in uninterrupted succession and the green paths are wide and open. The promenade is a link with several public squares and open spaces as well as a variety of functions.








The development's main piazza connects the retail/leisure area with the residential and office areas. It is a multi-sided, open space with a mix of public and private buildings. An open-air green theatre is the piazza's focal point, offering a venue for events and entertainment. The district's core is a multifunctional area featuring an array of spaces catering for mobile younger professionals, including comfortable and affordable residences equipped with everything necessary to live and work for a limited period in the city.








The residential accommodation is a mixture of build-to-rent and affordable dwellings, with the architecture a modern reinterpretation of Milan's Cascina farmhouse style. At ground floor, active frontages are provided by the main entrance lobby, co-working spaces, wellness areas, concierge, reception and leisure facilities. The main aim is to is to create the basis for a strong sense of community identity, reinforced by the common areas where people meet, socialise and relax together. A temporary living district is designed for people looking for a temporary home away from the city, but still well connected with the metropolis physically and digitally. This area is separated from the district core to emphasise the feel of a quiet life in a natural environment.








In line with 15-minute city principles, functions and amenities providing for the daily needs of residents, such as groceries, can be found within 5 minutes' walk while, at 15 minutes' walking distance, there will be the more weekly or monthly needs, such as DIY stores. At 10 minutes' distance, the inhabitants can find the park, sports, leisure, health clinics and other community assets.


----------



## Shenkey

that square remodel is 🔥


----------



## IThomas

*Forlanini Mi&You*
Milan | Zone 3
design | Metrogramma
client | CDP

A big complex in the form of a mixed community called Mi&You, comprising senior living-student housing-sport, along Viale Forlanini and not so far from the Milano Linate Airport, is currently being designed on behalf of Italy's State lender Cassa Depositi & Prestiti (CDP).


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Aerial and random photos*









Stefano Bianco








F. La Notte








Dimitar Harizanov








Davide Galloni








Dimitar Harizanov








Davide Galloni

















Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Claudio Colombo








J84C








Fabio Reati








Sergey Bykov








-








Paolo Marchesi








Elena Galimberti








Sergey Bikov








Erosgramm








Wearttour








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








Mario D'Angelo








Andrea Cherchi








Davide Galloni








Francesco Saggio








Davide Galloni








Andrea Cherchi








Valter Pacchiarani








Baldo..








Expatmominmilan








Mario D'Angelo








Gianluca Di Tullio








Marco Stolco








Davide Galloni​


----------



## IThomas

*Team led by UNStudio won competition for health-themed urban district in north Milan.*








*Bruzzano is a district located in north Milan. The development site spans over a surface of 135,000 sqm (1.45 million sqft) and it's part of the "Inoltre-Sharing the City" plan. The proposal for the masterplan competition is aimed to define new targets for the city of Milan integrating overarching metropolitan and European strategy. *

The sustainable environmental strategy could be part of any new city development, thus, carbon neutrality targets, biodiversity, urban climate resilience and life quality are base targets that the design aims to achieve.* The design for the Bruzzano masterplan proposes to form a new community where health, nature and people are at the centre of the urban design. *

To achieve neighbourhood level inclusivity and accessibility the design team imagined an ecosystem in which people, nature and technology live in symbiosis. To achieve this the concept follows three important themes:

"_Nature-Nature_": to create a built environment affecting healthy behavioural decisions and public spaces that foster positive emotions. To establish the strong presence of purposeful green areas that connect different smart green ecosystems with different lifestyles.
"_Inclusive Neighbourhood_": to integrate nature and human living, different demographics and social groups with the intention to broaden social and urban diversity. A loose network of neighbourhoods where diversity is embedded in the urban fabric which is able to attract a multiversity of users from younger to older generations.
"_Care Communities_" integrating healthy living, healthcare, technology and community connections. The presence of a hospital on the site triggers the concept of a so called 'Care Community', based on health, care and wellbeing: a completely new social quality in life defined by urban design.
In this proposal, technology forms an integrated part of the design that can set up short and long term targets, execute, monitor and enhance built and green environment. The project has the potential to become an innovative testing ground for healthy green tech, used for testing new systems which can be scaled and used throughout the neighbourhood and the city and adapted for other areas in the future, when proven successful.

WHAT'S NEXT?
*In the coming months, UNStudio, Studio Blendini Ghirardelli Architects, **Systematica**, **LAND Italia**, **Manens-Tiffs**, **GAD** -in collaboration with Unipol- will work intensively on the further development of the masterplan. *


----------



## IThomas

*MoLeCoLa*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Park Associati, Habitech, ESA Engineering, Bollinger+Grohmann, Mobility in Chain, Greencure








*Enhancement of public transport, student accommodation and services, cycle and green paths, a system of squares: this is MoLeCoLa. The design team headed by Italian architecture firm **Park Associati** won the **C40 Reinventing Cities** international competition launched by the Municipality of Milan for Bovisa Node. Reinventing it is an opportunity for it to act as a hinge between the areas separated by the tracks, to repair the district and to integrate the station as a gateway to a strategic urban functions system.*

SITE
The Bovisa Node site is an area comprising about 91,000 sqm (980,000 sqft) including the Milan Nord Bovisa-Politecnico station, a gateway to the city via the Milano Malpensa international airport and railway junction. It is a strategic hub along the north-west central line, which is being developed from the Porta Nuova district up to the Milano-Rho Exhibition Centre, formalising some of the more significant urban transformations in progress within Milan. This includes the former Farini Yard, the Bovisa-Goccia area, the Stephenson business park, the Cascina Merlata residential and business development and the MIND - Milan Innovation District, the setting of the Human Technology Park and the Science faculties of the State University of Milan in the post Expo area. In order to heighten accessibility, the "Milan 2030" strategy locates the following in one of the "Nodi" (Hubs) areas: gateway to the city for which town planning regulations are foreseen aimed at catalysing investments in order to develop the existing infrastructures and trigger urban regeneration.

Besides the station and the forecourts in front, which are today used for parking, the site is composed of an extensive brownfield in the Bovisa district, east of the tracks, which is involved in the extensive reconversion of large industrial areas into research and innovation centres. This includes the Negri Institute for Pharmacological Research and the Design and Engineering campus of the Polytechnic of Milan, which has started up widespread generation in disused areas for offices, laboratories, start-up incubators and spaces for culture and residences in response to a growing demand for homes, specifically for students. To the west of the railway, in the Bovisa-Goccia area, the Municipality and Polytechnic are committed to upgrading the area around the former gasometers, providing for a large park, the expansion of the campus and the establishment of a science park.
















PROJECT

"The development of the Bovisa node, with the upgrading of the railway and the recovery of abandoned areas, together with the major projects of the Politechnic University for the expansion of the Campus and the construction of a public park of over 300,000 sqm, represent an extraordinary opportunity to mend parts of the territory disconnected and strengthen the station as a reference point for mobility, creating a strong connection along the axis that goes from Porta Nuova and Farini Yard to MIND Milano Innovation District and Cascina Merlata," says the Councilor for Urban Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran.

*The area becomes a multimodal hub at the center of a new neighborhood alive and active all hours of the day and every day of the week, through the creation of squares, cycle paths, gardens and green areas, sports fields, dehors. 

The connection between the areas of Bovisa and Villapizzone is guaranteed by two new cycle and pedestrian paths*: the first runs along via Andreoli and crosses the district crossing the railway parallel to the tram line to continue west along via Lambruschini; the second, further north, allows a further bypassing of the railway for soft mobility, putting the MoLeCoLa sector in direct connection with the new development of Bovisa-Goccia.








*Three new connections are also activated along the north-south axis, designing routes with different landscape and mobility characteristics*: a driveway along via Bovisasca, a cycle/pedestrian promenade in the center of the lot and a walk surrounded by greenery in the strip that runs alongside the railway. A tree-lined boulevard will also connect the three squares that will activate an urban street, joined together by a tree-lined avenue along which the tram line extends together with a cycle and pedestrian path. *The three environments have different characteristics: *

*Piazza Alfieri is redesigned as a space for organizing temporary activities by exploiting the breadth of the public space and the wooden roof that allows it to host markets and other functions at any time of the year;*
*the station square is designed as an interchange node between all the different mobility possibilities offered by MoLeCoLa - tram, cycle path and velostation, parking areas for scooters and shared bicycles, railway station;*
*the square along via Lambruschini is instead conceived as a new entrance door to the area to the west of the station, a space dedicated to the students of the Via La Masa campus and the new reality of Goccia.*
*















*​
*The project involves the construction of two student residences and new housing*, with a wide range of rental solutions dedicated to students, young workers or professionals, even for short periods.* The buildings develop into a courtyard and are connected by large green areas, play areas for children, vegetable gardens, multipurpose spaces and for sports. On the ground floors, coworking spaces, commercial activities, neighborhood services are created according to the principles of the "15-Minute City". It's also scheduled the construction of the new headquarters of the public transports company Ferrovienord. *
















*All the buildings have been designed with entirely wooden structures, which can be dismantled with reduced environmental impact. The buildings are equipped with a district heating and cooling system, photovoltaic panels and green roofs.*


















​*MoLeCoLa is a predominantly pedestrian-oriented development, which promotes electric mobility among the residents, workers and visitors of the district* through the provision of infrastructures for recharging vehicles, dedicated parking spaces and other incentives. *The project complies with the LEED for Neighborhood certification*, the sustainability certification protocol that evaluates not only the energy performance of a neighborhood, but also the use of water resources, the impact of new buildings in the existing context, efficiency and the presence of green spaces, pedestrian areas and spaces for the community. *The goal is to complete the works by 2026.*


----------



## Josedc

Milan just exudes style


----------



## IThomas

*ADI Design Museum - Compasso d'Oro (Golden Compass)*
design | Migliore + Servetto Architects, Italo Lupi Studio
clients | Municipality of Milan, ADI - Association for the Industrial Design








*From the Arco lamp by Achille Castiglioni to the Grillo telephone by Marco Zanuso, from the 1957 Fiat 500 to the Sacco armchair by Zanotta, the 9090 coffee maker by Richard Sapper for Alessi, and much more. This is the **ADI Design Museum Compasso d'Oro*, to really surprise us with the ability of design thinking, to give us beautiful objects, but above all capable of changing our way of life.

Milan has long been considered the international capital of design thanks in large part to its Salone del Mobile, as well as to its history of brands and talents who have helped shape the world's tastes. Now the city is further spotlighting its links with design through the opening of the ADI Design Museum Compasso d'Oro, *a space that aims to retrace the aesthetic, industrial and economic evolution of Italian industrial design through the decades.*








Nestled between the Monumental Cemetery and the city's Chinatown, *the museum hosts the permanent exhibition of the Historical Collection of the **Compasso d'Oro** (the first and most recognized award in the field of industrial design) and temporary exhibitions of multitemporal deepening that are in dialogue with the Collection. *ADI Design Museum is a place of storytelling and enhancement of the Italian design system, a meeting place for the design community, but also a point of reference for the general public, who will be able to understand more the true meaning and value of design, through the pieces of the collection, the innovative format of proposal of thematic insights, conferences, workshops for the youngest and events. In this context of creativity and innovation, the quality food also finds space. On June 1, 2021, Officina Design Café by CHIC Charming Italian Chef, one of the main services offered by the museum, will be inaugurated, together with the Officina Design Shop bookshop.
































































































































Architect Mara Servetto likened the main room to a cathedral and stressed how the project they came up with was intended to serve as exhibition space. "We scaled back the use of materials to the bare minimum, with thin sheets of wood and iron…and using lighting both artificial and natural as a third material". "Our goal was to develop an open project that allows flexibility and that would not overshadow the rich variety of objects on show" Servetto noted, pointing for example to the juxtaposition of a tractor to a dentist's chair and smaller objects such as a fork. "It's a place of encounter, open and inclusive for design enthusiasts, industry professionals, companies, as well as young people, curious people and families" added Andrea Cancellato, the museum's director.


----------



## FelixMadero

Next page...


----------



## LtBk

Next


----------



## LtBk

Are there any projects that use neo-classical designs like those in Berlin and other cities in Europe?


----------



## IThomas

LtBk said:


> Are there any projects that use neo-classical designs like those in Berlin and other cities in Europe?


I'd say no, since building something new with a neo-classical design would probably be considered "kitsch". Mostly Italians, however, are very critical and conservative when it comes to historic-artistic heritage, so they would like to protect everything. And sometimes, architectural chunks (eg. small wall portions) with a certain "cultural" relevance are even integrated in the new projects.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Porta Nuova*
*Vertical Nest / Unipol*
height | 126 m (414 ft)
design | Mario Cucinella Architects​
The highrise comprises public and private functions - including offices, cafeteria, auditorium and skygarden. "Vertical Nest" will host Unipol headquarters.

*







*
















RAI
































































Urbanfile























*Gioia 20*
heights| 104 m (342 ft); 67 m (220 ft)
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners​The black glazed buildings, capable to absorb CO2, will host offices, residences, restaurants. The complex has an underground parking. It's rumored KPMG will become tenant of the office spaces in Gioia 20's east tower.


















*Botanica / P39 / Greenhouse*
heights | 110m (361ft) / 97m (318ft) / 27m (89ft)
design | Stefano Boeri Architects; Diller, Scofidio + Renfro​
A mixed-use project -served by public transports- that regenerates an existing office tower and a bridge building over the Viale Melchiorre Gioia, both built in the 1960s. The bridge building, in particular, is transformed into a Greenhouse with plants and trees: it is a hub open to all, with events, shows, exhibitions, café, retail, wellness. The development also includes the construction of Botanica, a new residential tower with flora and fauna distributed across multiple floors, capable to absorb 14 tons of CO2 and produce 9 tons of oxygen per year. With 2,770 sqm of photovoltaic panels, the tower will be able to self-produce 65% of its energy needs.

















Marco De Bigontina























​What's next?
*Largo Aldo De Benedetti, 1* | The Municipality would like to alienate the building as it happened for Pirelli 39/Torre Uffici Tecnici Comunali (now rebranded "P39"). So, a new building -probably a tower- could be built in this lot (ca. 3,300 sqm), located between Vertical Forest and Palazzo Lombardia. The Municipality, however, must waiting for "better times" -while the world try to re-emerge from Covid-19 pandemic- to sold the property via public tender.
















*Via Giovanni Battista Pirelli, 30-32* | There were rumors suggesting a makeover of this old complex or its complete demolition, followed by the construction of something new. The site is nearby new-built and planned developments (Gioia 22, Gioia 20, Pirelli 35, P39/Greenhouse/Botanica, Winter Gardens) and faces a street connecting the Central Station with the "Library of Trees" public park.

















urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Lambrate Streaming*
Milan | Zone 3
design | Caputo Partnership International, Tekne, Studio Giorgetta, Ambiente Italia Progetti, artist Giorgio Milani








*Affordable housing immersed in a new public park of over 41,500 sqm *(446,702 sqft)* and poetic verses on the rail wall: this is Lambrate Streaming, the winning project of the **C40 Reinventing Cities** competition launched by the Municipality of Milan for the redevelopment of the dismissed Lambrate rail yard.* The project is based on the square-park binomial, with a system of services and public spaces, in full compliance with the rules set by the Program Agreement of the Municipality of Milan for the regeneration of former railway yards.








"After Farini, San Cristoforo, Greco and Porta Romana, today also for Lambrate we have a masterplan that projects the city into 2030" says Councilor for Urban and Green Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran. "We want more greenery and affordable houses, services, integrated mobility system in line with the '15-minute' city" says Maran. "Milan is a city undergoing profound transformation, ready to welcome a more sustainable and people-friendly future" declares Deputy Mayor, Anna Scavuzzo "And where the synergy between public and private continues to find fertile ground for innovative projects that respect the urban contexts. Reinventing Cities is certainly one of the most interesting experiences not only in our city, but also at an international level and I believe that, even more today, it is an important sign of recovery and rebirth for all of us".

*Heart of the project is the public park, equal to nearly 65% of the site*, which extends along the entire length of the area, drawing its 900 trees and areas equipped for sport, both the western edge towards the railway, and the eastern one, creating a relationship with the already urbanized neighborhood and with the Shared Garden of San Faustino. *The total amount of greenery reaches 47,700 sqm *(513,439 sqft),* also considering the green terraces and condominium gardens, for a total of 55,800 sqm *(600,626 sqft)* of public spaces and public use, equal to +87% of the land area.*

















​*In the center of the new development, there is a system of three interconnected squares*: the "central square" is flanked to the north and south by two "garden squares", planimetrically identical to the first, and by two further triangular "door squares". *All along the system of public spaces there will be orchards, educational and community gardens, equipped recreational areas, playgrounds and sports fields for adults and children, dog areas.

The wall of the railway embankment is going to be redeveloped with an artistic, configured as an "urban backdrop" engraved with poems and verses related to the themes of the train and the journey by Milanese poets*, with the involvement of the Piacenza artist Giorgio Milani.
















*As foreseen by the Program Agreement, affordable housing solutions will be created (mainly for young people and students).* Added to this is the creation of services for the neighborhood: a* cultural and recreational center for exhibitions, childcare services, coworking spaces, a youth gathering center and support for fragile categories, neighborhood businesses can be created.* For the detailed design of public spaces, a process of listening and involving citizens and stakeholders will be guaranteed.
























*The new buildings*, which will develop along the central axis of the yard, *will have dimensions and heights similar to those already existing, and on their roofs will be installed photovoltaic panels capable of generating clean energy at the service of the complex. The entire intervention aims at the Carbon Zero strategy* *within 30 years*, through the implementation of a decarbonization plan.









*The construction of two cycle paths is also foreseen*; one to the west, along the railway embankment, connecting the Lambrate station and via Rodano, one within the new urbanized area. *New sidewalks will also be created to ensure connections *with viale delle Rimembranze and the underpass of via Bassini, a fundamental link with the Città Studi area. *Areas will be created for bike sharing, charging stations for electric vehicles and a mobility hub with services dedicated to sustainable mobility* and with the function of an information point on the intermodality offer. There are three connections with the existing road network: with via San Faustino, in the central section of the area with via Crespi and to the south with the junction on the existing roundabout between via Trentacoste, San Faustino and via Cima.


----------



## IThomas

*Scarampo / FFM Tower*
Milan | Zone 8
design | Michele De Lucchi
client | Milan Fair Foundation
official thread | link

Federlegno Arredo abandons the proposed project of its new headquarters due to the Coronavirus pandemic. But the 6,000 sqm site will be occupied by a new project, designed by Michele De Lucchi, for the Milan Fair Foundation. It has already received a positive opinion from the landscape commission of the Municipality of Milan.

The tower will host offices, services, hotel with 180 rooms at service of the nearby Mico-Milan Convention Centre. A pedestrian bridge will cross the avenue connecting the site to the tree-lined pedestrian path above the former FFM pavilions, from Gino Valle square to the Citylife Park. The project, indeed, will enrich the areas of Portello and CityLife, where work is about to begin on The Portico, designed by BIG and Atelier Verticale.


----------



## Axelferis

Inside a residence building in Porta Nuova:


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Milano Linate (city airport) *

*







*​
*The restyling of Milan Linate Airport was presented today. After major redevelopment works started in 2019 and completed on schedule -despite Covid-19 pandemic- the Milan's city airport presents itself with a completely renewed look.*








After the renovation of the facade in 2018, the architectural and ambiance restyling project of the terminal began. For the operational areas, the project was inspired by the *guidelines of "neuroarchitecture"*, neuroscience applied to architecture, which aims to create spaces capable of arousing well-being by minimizing stress and anxiety. The works at the Linate terminal involved the *architectural and functional redesign of the check-in area, the security filters and the duty free area. *In addition, the airport was expanded with *a new area developed on 3 levels which include the new gates from 1 to 8, a new shopping arcade and a new food court.*

*























*​
The architectural elements, colors and materials used for walls, floors and ceilings have been chosen to reduce the stress as much as possible. The security area has been implemented with *latest-generation technologies that simplify and speed up control operations. *The innovation of the Linate security system also starts from check-in: with the "Face Boarding" system, passengers can associate their document and boarding pass with the biometric fingerprint of their face and up to the moment of boarding he will no longer have to show any documents, thus speeding up transit through the various checkpoints. The new area of the terminal has obtained the *BREEAM-in use excellent certification*, the environmental certification of buildings built according to the principles of sustainability. The criteria for which the new structure has obtained this recognition are: *energy saving, health and well-being of users, attention to the use of resources (water, construction materials, soil consumption), waste management and pollution environmental.*






To create a sense of place in tune with Milan, a collaboration was established with Triennale Milano , which made available a series of works by famous Italian designers from the Triennale collection. *The works will be exhibited along the passenger flow, to enrich and give an identity to the airport terminal. Every six months Triennale will exhibit a new selection of works. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402223467487891469

***​*Linate stop (M4)*
The new M4 subway line will make its first test run by July 2021. This is what was announced by the Mayor. "To make it operative, there must be a minimum of economics. Traffic on Linate is at 30% of its normal capacity" due to Covid-19 pandemic. "We will take a test trip to show what the new line looks like". The first section will regard Linate Airport-Forlanini. The next step, however, will be the stretch with arrival to San Babila, scheduled for the end of 2022.


----------



## IThomas

*Hyperloop lands in Italy, designed by Zaha Hadid Architects.*

Zaha Hadid Architects in collaboration with Hyperloop Italia will design the futuristic high-speed train line, conceived and already carried out in various parts of the world by Tesla's CEO, Elon Musk. The program was launched last month with the aim of building a more accessible, safe, and green transport network, thanks to both the use of recycled, low-impact materials and a significant cut in emissions. The project uses passive magnetic levitation technologies powered by renewables inside low-pressured tunnels in order to minimize friction. (...)






On the Hyperloop, passengers and cargo will be able to travel up to 1,200km/h as early as 2030, according to the most optimistic estimates. Specific routes have not yet been announced (for now the project is considering the connection between Milan and Malpensa airport) but the network could allow to cover travel distances such as Rome-Milan in less than thirty minutes.


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Vertical Nest / Unipol Tower*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects
official thread | link

The highrise is T/O. Construction work continues in the interior spaces, the lower part of the building, and the facade.









Dimitar Harizanov
​


----------



## BlueBalls

Damn good looking tower, the whole cluster has a nice variance already


----------



## IThomas

*via Alserio 10 | Isola 10 Apartments*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Asti Architetti
official website | isola10.it

The project starts by changing the use classification of the building, from offices to residences, to begin redevelopment and enhancement of the entire block, to create a new building with organic, fluid forms featuring large apartments overlooking terraces. The original structure of the building was designed by architect Melchiorre Bega in 1968: it has been preserved along with its curved fronts emphasised by the presence of large full-height openings, for which natural-effect materials and wood panelling have been used.

BEFORE








NOW


----------



## IThomas

*viale Sarca 223 | Urban Cube | Il Sole 24 Ore Headquarters*
Milan | Zone 9
design | Park Associati

BEFORE







​This retrofitting intervention turned a monolithic and introverted structure into an open and accessible building. Many of the buildings built in the 1980s in the Bicocca district are now the object of restyling and adaptation to the new sustainability needs of the urban fabric.

NOW







​The alternation of transparent glass sections and screen-printed glass panels separated by metal pilaster strips outlines glazed spans that reflect light differently. The double-height loggias break the uniformity of the facade's surface, creating a sense of three-dimensionality.
















The entire north side and the external stairwell to the south are covered with press-formed micro-perforated painted sheet metal; for the other two facades, this material creates a volume similar to a diaphragm that gives a perception opposite to that of glass, an ethereal covering of the building's two opposing fronts that resembles a lightweight veil.
























A cantilever roof leads to the entrance hall. The interiors host a café, a garden, office spaces, radio studios, showroom and meeting rooms. A terrace covered by a canopy adjacent to the glazed meeting rooms on the tenth and penultimate floor houses a roof garden. The project obtained the LEED certification, GOLD, Core and Shell class.


----------



## IThomas

*Fili: Cadorna-Malpensa axis will reborn under the green drive*








​*The railway axis that connects the Milano Cadorna Rail Station with **Milano Malpensa International Airport** aims to become the backbone of a new sustainable development of the Milanese metropolitan area*, which will have as nerve centers, in addition to Cadorna and Bovisa, also the stations of Saronno and Busto Arsizio, which will be modernized and equipped with new functions. *The "Fili" project* -promoted by FNM, Ferrovienord and Trenord together with the Lombardia region- *provides for a greater regeneration. It will include the creation of a 72.7 km bicycle path and the planting of 800,000 trees.*















*Milano Cadorna
The Hanging Synthetic Forest will be developed in one of the most evocative areas of Milan*, crossed by Leonardo da Vinci's route stretching from the Sala delle Asse of the Sforza Castle to the Last Supper in Santa Maria delle Grazie, and it will produce oxygen for the city of Milan. It is a pioneering project *covering an area of 72,000 square meters, aiming to re-establish a bond between the city and the natural environment through the development of high-quality, livable and accessible public spaces. Besides green areas and pedestrian zones, the area will also be equipped with further urban services*, to be integrated into the metropolitan centrality, in a harmonious blend with the high accessibility characteristic that Milano Cadorna railway station has and will have, coupled with an updated attitude to meet traveling citizens' needs.
















*Milano Bovisa
The Bovisa Hub is city's gateway from Milano Malpensa International Airport, the railway crossroad between the city center and the northern part of the metropolitan area, as well as a strategic highly accessible hub.* From the urban regeneration point of view, the foreseen works will serve as a way to reconnect the realities separated by the tracks, in order to promote both their dialogue and integration, as well as the settlement of strategic urban services to better enhance the areas and to create a district with its very own identity, which will be harmoniously integrated with the evolving surroundings. To this end, right next to the railway station, FNM Group's new Headquarters will rise, leveraging on the best building technologies with low environmental impact and low carbon emissions, contributing to the area’s regeneration by providing a service of regional and metropolitan interest, as part of the Reinventing Cities call. (See more here).








*Saronno*
It is a project with a strong urban impact in Saronno, around one of the main network's crossroads. *It involves the reorganization of the technological and maintenance infrastructure of the Saronno Centro hub*, in order to achieve high operating and safety standards and improve both accessibility and viability. *The railway station*, as well as some neighboring areas, *will witness the renovation of the Fabbricato Viaggiatori, by removing the remaining structures that house offices that will be relocated within the groundbreaking Hub, restyling the railway station's central underpass and implementing elevators*, which will also serve the Fabbricato Viaggiatori. Finally, the project includes *the creation of bicycle and pedestrian paths and the overall redevelopment of the station entrances adjacent areas, with some works performed on external surfaces. The new railway hub will also host the* Museo delle Industrie e del Lavoro Saronnese (*Museum of Industries and Labour of Saronno*), a historically important testimony of the manufactures and the industriousness of the city and the territory.








*Busto Arsizio
The project's objective is to implement an urban regeneration plan to transform a historical break in the city into a new urban life centre, allowing reactivating urban connections*, acting as a driving force for the development of the partly impoverished surrounding areas, while triggering a redevelopment process through further works. The redevelopment initiative will involve an area of 39,500 square meters, allowing reactivating urban connections, acting as a driving force for the development of the partly impoverished surrounding areas, while triggering a virtuous redevelopment process.


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ We have some dates for the project?


----------



## IThomas

FelixMadero said:


> ^^ We have some dates for the project?


The objective is 2026.


----------



## IThomas

*Helix Santa Giulia | via Romualdo Bonfaldini 107*
Milan | Zone 4
design | Michelangeli Design
official website | link








A site occupied by an old garage is going to be replaced by new residential buildings. The two volumes will be located no so far from the upcoming Palazzo Italia, one of the new indoor arenas that are scheduled to host the events related to the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games.
















​Helix presents various kinds of apartments in energy class A+ and is equipped with technologies related to home automation. The buildings present large indoor and outdoor spaces thanks to the presence of large terraces projected towards the street, and the vegetation that passes from a level to another.








The project includes condominium services and a private garden.










***​Demolition and reclamation work

















urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Piazza Castello*
Milan | Zone 1
design | Genuizzi Emanuele, Strambio De Castillia Vincenzo, Banal Giovanni, Ragazzo Enrico, Carloni Andrea, Taddei Roberto.








The City of Milan is going to reinterpret and enhance the Piazza Castello area, starting with the re-design of the urban spaces, the spatial aspect of the historical city and the monuments found there, allowing it greater usability suitable to contemporary collective rituals.
















These spaces will be confirmed as places of great civic and symbolic expression, as part of that system of great monumental urban spaces that goes from Piazza del Duomo along the axes of via Mercanti, via Orefici and via Dante, through the Sforza Castle to reach Sempione Park.








The project has three goals:
1) To simplify what is already there, in the sense of reducing as much as possible the number and type of the many components on the ground that over time have overlapped, sometimes incoherently, since post-WW2 (eg. signs, road signs, kiosks, technical devices, different types of elements of the urban furniture, and illumination).
2) To integrate the various design materials in a solution that is synthetic both in usage and form. The design and the materials for the pavements, the plan for the vegetation and trees, the concept for traffic flow and parking, the illumination design and the elements for illuminating, the plan for the elements of urban furnishings, the project or positioning of the technical elements (manhole covers, grates, parking barriers, ventilation grilles for underground services).
3) To hybridize the different forms of usage both in the formal and the functional aspects, starting even from the reinterpretation of the types of boulevard, as manifested in the "urban boulevard" of Foro Buonaparte and the "landscape boulevard" of Piazza Castello.












































***​Demolition work


































urbanfile

​


----------



## IThomas

*Museo del Novecento | Museum of the 20th Century*
Milan | Zone 1








In December 2020, the Municipality had launched a design competition for the expansion of the Museum of the 20th Century through the conversion of the second Arengario into a museum building, as well as the creation of a new aerial connection between the two Arengarios and the arrangement of the public space between the buildings.
















The winning project - designed by architect Sonia Calzoni, in collaboration with Pierluigi Nicolin, Ferdinando Aprile, Giuseppe Di Bari, Bruno Finzi - has been unveiled today.








The goal's competition was to create further spaces to exhibit other artworks and create a conservation laboratory, cafeteria, bookshop, new auditorium. The artworks by some of the greatest Italian artists of the 20th century, carefully selected to be integrated into the itinerary of the museum, will enrich the civic collection.

There are two solutions for the connection between the two buildings. The first solution provides for an overhead walkway, located about 20 meters high, consisting of a reticular beam fixed directly to the existing side columns of the buildings. The second solution, involves the transformation of via Marconi into an external atrium of the museum in direct contact with the city.


----------



## LtBk

Any updates on the new M4 metro line?


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## IThomas

*U.S. Consulate General*
Milan | Zone 8
design | ShoP Architects, Genius Loci Architettura








The approximately 10-acre campus will provide a secure, sustainable, and resilient platform for U.S. diplomacy. In addition to the new Consulate building, the project includes restoration of the historic Liberty-style building on the Consulate site. The restored building will allow for expanded Consular services and space for public engagement. The historical building has relevant historical importance: after surviving World War II bombings, during the Seventies, it became the major shooting range in Italy.
























The project is registered with LEED – a green building certification program that recognizes best-in-class building strategies and practices – and has a goal of Gold certification. The U.S. government is going to invest between 150 and 200 million USD for this project.


----------



## Josedc

they are expanding their diplomatic facilities everywhere


----------



## IThomas

@Josedc They are present in the city since the late 19th century.
Then they have transferred into a 1940s building, designed by architect Giò Ponti.



















With the project above, instead, they are relocating and expanding their spaces.


----------



## Lombardia1970

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/gallery_01_overview_6b093-jpg.259742/


----------



## Lombardia1970

new project L'innesto Milano the construction site of the Milan Greek railway yard has begun pirelli I link to the images of the project


----------



## Lombardia1970




----------



## Lombardia1970




----------



## IThomas

^^^
We already have a specific thread about this project 








MILAN | Innesto | 65m | Prep


INNESTO Milan | Italy design | Barreca & La Varra • developers | Fondo Immobiliare Lombardia (InvestirRE sgr), Fondazione Housing Sociale INNESTO, the first Zero Carbon “Housing Sociale” project in Italy, is the showroom of Milan’s new sustainability strategies. INNESTO proposes the...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Lombardia1970 said:


> Milan Greek railway


Milano Greco. It is Greco. It's the name of a district (a former town once separated from Milan).
You can't translate it


----------



## Lombardia1970

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Milano Greco. It is Greco. It's the name of a district (a former town once separated from Milan).
> You can't translate it
> 
> View attachment 2255122


You have right sorry


----------



## IThomas

*Calvino 11*
Milan | Zone 8
design | Scandurra Studio
client | Varallo Real Estate
official thread| link







Calvino 11 is an eco-sustainable residential tower (82 meters) with apartments of different sizes, nearby the future mixed-use development Farini Yard, in an area with services and public transports. The project includes h24 conciergerie, common spaces for the condominium's residents (co-working spaces, gym, sauna), a winter garden, underground garages. The building facades include materials such as press-folded and perforated aluminum sheets; tempered printed glass; green marble slabs from the Alps. The building roof is equipped with photovoltaic panels.


----------



## IThomas

A recap about some of the residential towers being built at the moment.
(Click to see more in the dedicated threads).

*Città Contemporanea* | 92 m | 83 m | 75 m (two out three already completed)
*East UpTown* | 90 m | 50 m | 50 m
*Torre Milano* | 86 m
*HippodrHome* | 80 m
*Park Towers* | 77 m | 55 m
*Trilogy Towers* | 69 m | 53 m | 46 m


----------



## IThomas

*New San Siro Sports-Entertainment District,*
*Mayor found a deal with the clubs: less cement in the 'village' nearby new stadium.*
*The Opening Ceremony of the 2026 Olympics will be the last major event hosted at the Meazza.*









The old San Siro/Meazza Stadium, opened in 1926.​
"FC Inter Milan and AC Milan have agreed with these proposals," said Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala, updating fans and citizens on the situation of the New San Siro Sports-Entertainment District after the meeting with the two Serie A football clubs. "I believe that the junta can proceed quickly to deliberate the public interest". The clubs have agreed to cut the volumes of the new buildings around the new stadium, returning to the limits indicated by the Territorial Government Plan (PGT) for hotels, offices, commercial areas, and more.

"I've presented the position of the Municipality to the clubs," said Mayor. "There are three fundamental prerequisites to be able to move on to the executive phase of the project". "The first is that the new stadium will have to substantially respect the key lines and volumes contained in the feasibility study that has already been presented to the Municipality". "The second point calls for the reconversion of the area of the Meazza, in order to develop a project having sports and entertainment activities, inserted into a green context (also in this case it was already indicated in the submitted dossier)".









The "Cathedral of Football" - The New Stadium of Milano.​
Third point, "the concessions of volumetric rights for urban development, ancillary to the stadium, will not be derogated from what is permitted by the current Territorial Government Plan". Translated: the urban impact on the area will be 'lightened', so as to satisfy (perhaps) the opposition of the Greens. The clubs had initially presented a project for which the share of the building index exceeded that provided by the PGT, equal to 0.16, or equivalent to an additional gross area of 46,679.40 square meters.

Finally, the Mayor said that the opening ceremony of the 2026 Olympic Winter Games will take place at the Meazza. It will be the last major event hosted in the old stadium, "a tribute to its glorious history".


----------



## Mansani

IThomas said:


> *New San Siro Sports-Entertainment District,*
> *Mayor found a deal with the clubs: less cement in the 'village' nearby new stadium.*
> *The Opening Ceremony of the 2026 Olympics will be the last major event hosted at the Meazza.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old San Siro/Meazza Stadium, opened in 1926.​
> "FC Inter Milan and AC Milan have agreed with these proposals," said Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala, updating fans and citizens on the situation of the New San Siro Sports-Entertainment District after the meeting with the two Serie A football clubs. "I believe that the junta can proceed quickly to deliberate the public interest". The clubs have agreed to cut the volumes of the new buildings around the new stadium, returning to the limits indicated by the Territorial Government Plan (PGT) for hotels, offices, commercial areas, and more.
> 
> "I've presented the position of the Municipality to the clubs," said Mayor. "There are three fundamental prerequisites to be able to move on to the executive phase of the project". "The first is that the new stadium will have to substantially respect the key lines and volumes contained in the feasibility study that has already been presented to the Municipality". "The second point calls for the reconversion of the area of the Meazza, in order to develop a project having sports and entertainment activities, inserted into a green context (also in this case it was already indicated in the submitted dossier)".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Cathedral of Football" - The New Stadium of Milano.​
> Third point, "the concessions of volumetric rights for urban development, ancillary to the stadium, will not be derogated from what is permitted by the current Territorial Government Plan". Translated: the urban impact on the area will be 'lightened', so as to satisfy (perhaps) the opposition of the Greens. The clubs had initially presented a project for which the share of the building index exceeded that provided by the PGT, equal to 0.16, or equivalent to an additional gross area of 46,679.40 square meters.
> 
> Finally, the Mayor said that the opening ceremony of the 2026 Olympic Winter Games will take place at the Meazza. It will be the last major event hosted in the old stadium, "a tribute to its glorious history".



For sure they will cut down the buildings around such as the skyscraper.


----------



## IThomas

*UBS: "Milan, one of the most promising real estate markets for investing"*

*"The risk of housing bubbles on average has increased over the past year, as has the potential severity of a price correction in many of the cities observed by the index" said a UBS statement.* Frankfurt, Toronto and Hong Kong are at the top of the index this year and therefore represent the three cities with the greatest risk of a bubble among the real estate markets analyzed. The risk is also high in Munich and Zurich, while both Vancouver and Stockholm have returned to the bubble risk zone. Amsterdam and Paris complete the list of cities with a bubble risk. All of the US cities valued – Miami (which replaces Chicago in this year's index), Los Angeles, San Francisco, Boston and New York – are in overvaluation territory. Imbalances in the real estate market are also high in Tokyo, Sydney, Geneva, London, Moscow, Tel Aviv and Singapore, *while Madrid, Milan and Warsaw still have fair valuations.* Dubai is the only underrated market and the only city ranked in a lower category than last year.

*From mid-2020 to mid-2021 only four cities (Milan, Paris, New York and San Francisco) have not seen an increase in their real estate prices. *In five cities, however, there was even double-digit growth: Moscow, Stockholm and the cities around the Pacific, Sydney, Tokyo and Vancouver. A mix of special circumstances fueled this price rally. "The coronavirus pandemic has relegated many people to their homes, amplifying the importance of living space and leading to greater availability of payment for housing" said Claudio Saputelli, Head Real Estate of UBS Global Wealth Management Chief Investment Office.

*Milan thus confirms itself as one of the most interesting cities globally, a nice driver to attract investments in Italy. Major urban redevelopment works, from the former Porta Romana Yard to MIND Milan Innovation District, will change again the face of a city that is preparing with ferment for the 2026 Olympics.* And in the city there is already a rush to buy, also for investment, in the aforementioned areas, in view of the upcoming improvements.


----------



## Ecopolisia

And, I suppose the Xi-chinese cities is not even on the statistical index-chart what we have above,simply because it's almost infinitely long being its current index-chart-line more than it has ever been or compared to the other ones 50 times all together.

So, long that it got two or three whole new colors that the visual/layout designer thought it was too unnecessary and almost infeasible to have it on this index-chart at the end of the day..LOL..😅😄👍


----------



## Atmosphere

I'm surprised at Dubai to be honest, with rents 40% down compared to 2014. Is there a threat with a more in depth discussion about that graph?


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Vertical Nest / Unipol Tower*
client | Unipol Group
design | Mario Cucinella Architects
height | 126 m (+413 ft)
official thread | link

The highrise comprises public and private functions - including offices, restaurant, congress hall, panoramic roof garden with a space for meetings and to host cultural events. The cavedium presents a skylight at an altitude of 80 meters to delimit a "bioclimate" space, designed to optimize the performances of the building. The facade, with its shaped geometry, is also a metaphor of the web-like system of social relationships. Vertical Nest will host the headquarters of Italian insurance group Unipol.









themilaneseguy


----------



## Lombardia1970

new opening famous American Toy shop Fao Schwarz arriva a Milano Fao Schwarz arriva a Milano


----------



## IThomas

Updates *VP22 / via Vittor Pisani, 22*
design | Tectoo Architects; Milan Ingegneria
client | Antonello Manuli Holdings

VP22 will be a new office building with the highest standards of energy efficiency, characterized by the presence of an additional volume above the big terrace and an internal courtyard. The volume, considering the site limits, has been designed to maximize the gross surface currently on-site while respecting the alignment with the adjacent buildings, the facade line, the level of the arcade confirming the proportions and the rhythm of the columns. The study of the facade was developed through solar studies to understand the lighting condition of the internal environment testing the solar path around the building through the seasons. The building is covered by extruded white ceramic elements which have been customized identifying four different typologies according to their orientation creating a different perception of the facades.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *The Skydrop*
height | 120 m / 394 ft
design | PRP Architettura
client | Carfin92 Real Estate
official thread | link

Located nearby Famagosta station (M2 subway - green line), the Skydrop is a new office tower. The design of the building was conceived in compliance with the highest energy standards, promoting a sustainable approach and recognizing the performance in terms of energy and water savings and the reduction of CO2 emissions. On the west side of the building and on the south front, a green area is defined. The terraces allow the planting of plants of 5/6 meters in height, guaranteeing their safe development over time; their presence encourages visual communication between indoor and outdoor spaces. The building is surrounded by about 9,000 square meters of garden. Of great importance is the alternation between evergreen and deciduous species which guarantees a "seasonality" of the greenery.

























urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati


----------



## IThomas

Updates *The Portico / CityWave*
heights | 111 m / 364 ft; 61 m / 200 ft
design | BIG; Atelier Verticale Architetti; Systematica
client | Generali Real Estate
official thread | link

The building completes the large urban redevelopment project "CityLife", representing -at the same time- a sort of gate for people coming from Largo Domodossola and going to the central square Piazza Tre Torri. The Portico, with a 141 meters-long suspended roof, pays homage to Italian traditional architecture and Milanese historic twin buildings. Integrated into the public park, the Portico will include offices, hotel, panoramic terraces with a restaurant, and more.

The building will be powered exclusively by renewable energies (including the largest photovoltaic park in Milan and one of the largest in Italy, with an area of about 11,000 sqm of panels; and the collection and reuse of rainwater). The Portico is also designed to consume less energy than the standard, with a saving of 520 tons of CO2 per year or equal to the emissions absorbed by 20,000 trees, reaffirming the positioning of Milan among the protagonists in terms of environmental sustainability and the global cities fighting the climate change.

































urbanfile
















​


----------



## IThomas

Alberto Papagni








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Alessandro Barberio








Oleksii Drozdov 








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

*A|X Armani Exchange Flagship Store*
Milan | Zone 1
design | Giorgio Armani and his team of architects
client | Armani Group








​*The first A|X Armani Exchange flagship in Milan* *it's the biggest and most representative unit in Europe.* "Every project that pertains to Milan has a special meaning for me" said Italian fashion designer Giorgio Armani. "My world does not have boundaries, but its center is here. This opening represents an important step in the history of the Armani Group and in the evolution of A|X Armani Exchange". The inclusive spirit of the brand is emphasized by the choice of the popular location, Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, which Armani defined as "the perfect location" as it attracts customers of different generations, "a heterogeneous public by age, provenance and inclinations". The designer defined A|X Armani Exchange as a label that has "always been in sync with the world of young people and the most dynamic of the brands in our portfolio".








*The two-level store fits harmoniously into part of a building designed by architect and industrial designer **Gio Ponti**. *Although minimal it delivers a high visual impact. The corner facade is immediately striking with its three large windows, complete with window displays and adorned with the illuminated letters A and X. Fluid and effective, the choice of colors and materials is minimal. Floor-to-ceiling oak slats, a distinctive element in Armani's minimal language, define the space. They filter the light while simultaneously providing support for product shelving. A stone effect has been used on the floor while the ceiling features exposed electrical installations embracing an industrial look and the lifts and stairs that connect the two floors feature transparent glass. Finally, a black LED screen runs around the upper perimeter of the store, displaying graphic information and logos.








*The entire project was designed to reduce its environmental impact*, from the selection of materials and finishes to the coverings and lighting. From metal to glass, the materials used are easily disassembled, reusable and recyclable. The ceramics are produced employing a percentage of recycled material ranging from 20 to 40%. The wood and the coverings come from certified FSC (Forest Stewardship Council) forests. The lighting system, designed to limit waste, features the latest LED technology. Avantgarde systems and technology make the shopping experience unique with large-scale video walls and Smart Checkout and POS mobility for smoother payment.


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Park Towers / via Ruggero Ruggeri, 20*
heights | 77 m / 829 ft; 55 m / 592 ft
design | Asti Architetti
client | Gruppo BlueStone
official website | parktowers.it
official thread | link

Overlooking the 773,000-sqm (8.2 million sqft) Lambro Park, and served by public transports (M2 Udine station), the new eco-sustainable residential complex covers an area of approximately 8,000 sqm (86,111 sqft) and the construction of three buildings for residential use, including two towers of 77 and 55 meters (829 and 592 ft) and a horizontal low-rise building. The residential complex will offer 106 apartments of various sizes, a 5,000 sqm (53,820 sqft) garden, a playground, a small urban vegetable garden, and a series of services -- such as co-working areas, gym, spaces for animal care, electric stations for the vehicles -- for its residents. Interior design is all 'Made in Italy': the residents will be able to purchase from brands such as Poliform, Ideal Standard, Marazzi, Labor Legno, Flos, Lym, Momenti. Inside the apartments, the BTicino smart system will provide home automation control, which can also be managed remotely via the dedicated app. Furthermore, each apartment will be equipped of controlled mechanical ventilation (VMC) with heat recovery.

















urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati
















​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi

dji_export_1644743477763-01 by Luuk Huisman

dji_export_1644743561841-01 by Luuk Huisman

dji_export_1644743458323-01 by Luuk Huisman
dji_export_1644743464333-01 by Luuk Huisman
dji_export_1644743584774-01 by Luuk Huisman








Sabato Antonio Gagliardi








theplan 

milan streets by Beppe Pentassuglia​


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Torre Milano / via Stresa, 22*
height | 86 m / 282 ft
design | Beretta Associati
client | Impresa Rusconi
official website | torremilano.it
official thread | link

Torre Milano is a new residential complex comprising a tower (86 m / 282 ft) and a low-rise horizontal building, for a total of 105 apartments of various sizes, served by local public transport. The apartments' interior layout emphasizes comfort and liveability, without renouncing prestigious finishes which owners can define with Milan Contract District, choosing among the best interior and home design brands. Apartments are planned with an eye to the latest trends in the production, use and storage of energy, putting sustainability first. Torre Milano will also be a smart building: Amazon's virtual assistant Alexa will be integrated in all units through the MyHOME_UP platform developed by BTicino. Residents of Torre Milano are spoiled for choice when it comes to leisure time: the swimming pool and gym for exercising close to home, the co-working space for combining life and work, the party room and the playground, the belvedere and the garden for enjoying the greenery and the sunshine.

























































urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

Updates *ENI Headquarters*
design | Morphosis Architects; Nemesi & Partners
client | DeA Capital Real Estate
official thread | link

New eco-sustainable headquarters for Italian oil and gas giant ENI. The buildings embody the layered composition of the Earth, evoking tectonic conditions in which diverse biological matter are incubated over millennia to produce life-fueling energy. The buildings' programmatic zones are organized in strata, with articulated elevations and striated colors drawing hues from the local context. The interconnected buildings, linked by sky-bridges, rise above public areas to encircle a central, multilevel square with dining and social spaces. The preserved historic ENI building serves as the main entrance gateway to the new campus and houses a public Exposition Hall and meeting rooms. A fourth building, the new Management Center of Snam, defines the campus' eastern edge.

The complex is designed to meet energy class A requirements and achieve LEED Gold Italia, with various strategies employed to reduce overall energy consumption, preserve natural resources, and create a healthful and productive working environment for employees. Adopted actions: building orientation is optimized; landscaping favors biodiversity and local plants; green roofs, facade shading, and photovoltaic systems aid in cooling and powering the complex; waste and rain-water recycling ensure resources are maximized and conserved; office environments and social spaces maximize natural light and airflow and use low-energy radiant heating/cooling.









WeBuild


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Helix Santa Giulia / via Romualdo Bonfaldini, 107*
design | Michelangeli Design
client | LS Immobiliare
official website | link

Helix is a residential project presenting various kinds of apartments in energy class A+ and is equipped with technologies related to home automation. The buildings present large indoor and outdoor spaces thanks to the presence of large terraces projected towards the street, and the vegetation that passes from one level to another. The project includes condominium services and a private garden.

















urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

*VP19 / via Vittor Pisani, 19*
Milan | Zone 2
design | Lombardini22
client | Deutsche Bank 








The project regards the refurbishment of a building built in the 1960s, designed by architects Augusto Magnaghi and Delfino Mario Terzaghi, located nearby Porta Nuova's skyline, overlooking the main link between the city center of Milan and the Milano Centrale Rail Station. The office layouts are designed to maximize the use of space and the level of occupancy in compliance with the most current business needs. The internal courtyard and the terraces on the 4th and 8th floors give VP19 new green spaces for more informal meetings. The new double-height lobby introduces the common areas, redesigned to ensure elegance and representativeness. The new glass and aluminum facades guarantee a new visual identity, as well as important energy efficiency. 










***​Updates









urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

*Palazzo Italia Arena*
Milan | Zone 4
design | David Chipperfield Architects
client | CTS Eventim
official thread | link








The new Palazzo Italia Arena will be a 16,000-seat eco-sustainable sports plant built in the Rogoredo area, as part of the Milano Santa Giulia mixed-use development. Financed by a private investment amounting to 180 million euros, thanks to an agreement between CTS Eventim and the Municipality of Milan, and designed by world's-renowned architect David Chipperfield, it's scheduled to become one of the largest indoor arenas in Europe.
















The project will include a plaza offering 10,000 sqm with outdoor activities and commercial spaces. The Palazzo Italia, served by local public transport (tramway, subway) and the Milano Rogoredo Rail Station, will host matches of the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. After the Olympics, the arena is designed to welcome major international sports and music events.
















​Construction work will begin this winter, as reclamation work of the site is being completed.










​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Spotify Hub*

The world's leading music streaming platform Spotify has chosen Milan's Porta Nuova to open its new hub for Southern and Eastern Europe. The project involved the creation of flexible workspaces, training rooms and collaboration spaces for staff members and visiting creators. Thanks to its four outdoor terraces, employees will be able to experience work, events and relaxation, even outdoors.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *People Hub Milanofiori*
design | Park Associati
client | Milanofiori Sviluppo

People Hub, which houses one of Accenture's offices in Italy, completes the so-called 'cliff', a group of buildings that form a ring around the entire Milanofiori urban development. The body facing the motorway is the largest and tallest. The dense succession of vertical elements and horizontal string courses that breaks up its uniform glass surface provides protection against sun and noise. Towards the wood, the building's north-facing shorter façade is entirely glazed and transparent, which makes it more permeable and intensifies its relationship with the surrounding environment. A series of successive spaces starting from an elevated level leads to the entrance hall along a double-height porticoed passage, crossing the new square that gives access to the building. The building's first two floors, below the raised base, house the parking lots. The hall is a crossroads that gathers and conveys all the flows within the complex, as well as housing most communal functions: training area, foyer, cafeteria. The sky-bar completes the top floor.

































Andrea Martiradonna
​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Gioia 22 / The Splinter*
height | 121 m / 397 ft
design | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, Paolo Caputo Partnership
client | Coima
official thread | link

Gioia 22 is a new highrise replacing an old building built in 1961 and abandoned in 2012. The tower, which is going to host offices and retail, will welcome up to 2,700 people. Gioia 22 has underground parking with 350 stalls and is served by the nearby subway stop. The overall public spaces, however, will be refurbished in an integrated way, also with the help of announced projects such as Gioia 20, Pirelli 35, Botanica/P39/Greenhouse.
​The tower is nicknamed "The Splinter", due to its inclined shape, which helps to better manage sunlight and solar energy. The building is equipped with 6,000 sqm of solar panels, free cooling systems and other energy-saving technologies. These innovations help reduce Gioia 22's energy consumption by 75% compared to similar towers, making it compliant with the NZEB (Nearly Zero Energy Consumption Building) standards. Compared to similar buildings, Gioia 22 will reduce the CO2 emissions by 2,000 tons annually - the equivalent of the amount absorbed by 10 hectares of forest or 4,500 trees. This green building material is produced with low-clinker content and recycled demolition waste, and they guarantee both high performance and low CO2 emissions.










Andrea Cherchi 

DSC_1356 by claudia 
















































Donato Di Bello


----------



## IThomas

*Murat*
Milan | Zone 9
official thread | link

Italian group Unipol has presented five design ideas for the redevelopment and the transformation of a site, located in via Gioacchino Murat and served by local public transport. Each design team (Vittorio Grassi Architects and ARUP Italia; Andrea Maffei Architects; MAB Arquitectura; Il Prisma; Beretta Associati) has presented different solutions for a mixed-use complex.

PREVIEW


----------



## FelixMadero

The first is the better one by far.


----------



## IThomas

*Novotel MilanoSesto*
Sesto San Giovanni | Milan
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners
client | Prelios
official thread | link

Italian real estate group Prelios has signed a binding agreement with French group Accor, a world leader in the hotel sector, for a 25-year lease contract of the hotel to be built in MilanoSesto, a 1.5 million sqm (16.2 million sqft) former industrial site -north of the Municipality of Milan and served by local public transport- that will be converted into a new mixed-use district. The building consists of 19 floors that spread over approximately 16,000 sqm above the ground. Novotel will occupy 204 rooms intended for the typical offer of accommodation facilities characterized by relatively short periods of stay, while the portion of serviced apartments will be reserved for Adagio for a total of 97 apartments intended for medium to long-term use. The opening is scheduled for the first months of 2026.


















***​Updates








duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

Updates* CAP Building*
design | Claudio Lucchin & Architetti Associati
client | Gruppo CAP

A new seat for CAP Group, the public corporation owned by the local authorities that leads water service in the municipalities of Milan metro area. The building is being built on the same site of CAP Group's offices. The project consists in a sort of modern "ark", as symbol of "home" and "vessel" able to survive the cataclysms to be eternally rediscovered by humanity, and which contains in itself the knowledge and evolutionary potential of humanity towards the awareness that in order to continue living on Earth, we must protect it, take care of it and safeguard its resources. The building has a solid shape, but in continuous movement, given the continuous change of perspective. This follows the concepts of stability and union of the Gruppo CAP.

Note: don't worry, the old building in front will be demolished.










duepiedisbagliati








​


----------



## LtBk

OT, but is Dergano neighborhood a good place to stay for 5 days? One of hotels I'm interested in is located in this neighborhood.


----------



## Lombardia1970

The skyline of Milan view form 6 floor of Attico Carbonari in North zone of the city


----------



## IThomas

*Porta Nuova Gioia-Pirelli *
Milan | Zones 9, 2
design | Land Italia
client | Municipality of Milan; Coima








*A new step forward in the regeneration process of the Garibaldi-Porta Nuova area, which will also extend towards the axis of Melchiorre Gioia and the Milano Centrale Rail Station, and the Castilla-Confalonieri.*
























The agreement concerns the rearrangement of public spaces, repaving, improvement of sidewalks, new plantings and signs, favoring pedestrian traffic, more green, cycle and slow mobility with the elimination of architectural barriers. The 'Library of Trees' public park (BAM) grows and widens towards piazza Einaudi; via Melchiorre Gioia will change and in front of the BAM it could also become in part, on Saturdays and Sundays, a mini pedestrian area hosting a series of public/cultural events, between the P39/Botanica/GreenHouse, Gioia 20, Pirelli 35 and viale della Liberazione. While it is not excluded that a section of the underground waterway Naviglio Martesana may return to the surface. *The involved operators have about a year to finalize the projects while the openings of the construction sites are scheduled for 2024.*


----------



## IThomas

auto.everyeye.it​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *The Portico / CityWave*
heights | 111 m / 364 ft; 61 m / 200 ft
design | BIG; Atelier Verticale Architetti; Systematica
client | Generali Real Estate
official thread | link

The building completes the large urban redevelopment project "CityLife", representing -at the same time- a sort of gate for people coming from Largo Domodossola and going to the central square Piazza Tre Torri. The Portico, with a 141 meters-long suspended roof, pays homage to Italian traditional architecture and Milanese historic twin buildings. Integrated into the public park, the Portico will include offices, hotel, panoramic terraces with a restaurant, and more.

The building will be powered exclusively by renewable energies (including the largest photovoltaic park in Milan and one of the largest in Italy, with an area of about 11,000 sqm of panels; and the collection and reuse of rainwater). The Portico is also designed to consume less energy than the standard, with a saving of 520 tons of CO2 per year or equal to the emissions absorbed by 20,000 trees, reaffirming the positioning of Milan among the protagonists in terms of environmental sustainability and the global cities fighting the climate change.










Salvatore Rizza








Sergey Bykov








[SIZE=2]max76[/SIZE]
































urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Bosconavigli*
design | Stefano Boeri Architetti, Arassociati, AG&P Greenspace
official website | bosconavigli.it
official thread | link

Bosconavigli -with its 180 trees and 8,000 plants (more than 60 different species)- is a new residential building, meeting point between the city, the Ticino river area and the Porta Ticinese's Naviglio. It develops by combining the architectural canons of the traditional Milanese courtyard house and the contemporary dynamics of sustainability and usability of public and private spaces. 

On the ground floor, particular attention was paid to the system of movement of people and routes which make it easy to access the different areas of the building. The large south portal expands the visual effect of connection between the spaces inside the courtyard and the surrounding areas used as a public park by means of a lightweight canopy. The communal areas of the building are located on the same frontage so as to generate a fluid and constant interplay between the private residential areas and the new public spaces in the neighbourhood. In one section of the ground floor and a part of the first floor there are also public services including a double-height bistro-restaurant and a wellness facility with swimming pool, gym and sauna.

The outer facades are characterized by an alternating system of balconies developed to house mature bushes and trees and guaranteeing a barrier against noise pollution and fine particulate matter while promoting oxygen emissions and increasing biodiversity. Particular attention has been paid to the technological systems linked to energy and environmental sustainability. These feature solar and photovoltaic panels covering the entire roof and rainwater and geothermal energy collection systems designed to make the whole building as high performance and welcoming as possible.









duepiedisbagliati


----------



## FelixMadero

Porta Nova needs a lot more of towers on the street line to become more urban, still looks very suburban business district...


----------



## IThomas

*The Milan Duomo Remixed: Veneranda Fabbrica del Duomo and Google present a digital project.*








*The technology that makes art and places of cultural interest accessible to all, free of charge, has become much more than a social and democratic tool in recent years. Google's Arts & Culture and the Veneranda Fabbrica del Duomo have unveiled a digital project about the third-largest church in the world and a major example of Gothic-style architecture.*






Google has photographed the Cathedral, from the crypt up to the golden Madonnina, placed on the top of the building, to shoot at 360° with a view of the spiers and roofs of the city. And last but not least, 55 extraordinary stained glass windows have been digitized. The stained glass windows that light up the naves of the Duomo with colors are perhaps the most fascinating element of this project, as Google itself underlines with a video that celebrates the "remixed" Cathedral: a 'young' way, in step with the times, to say that it can be visited in a completely new way. Some of these are located tens of meters high. Visitors manage to capture the overall beauty of the decorations that embellish the gothic windows. But they can't appreciate the details. At least until today. For over two years, the Veneranda Fabbrica del Duomo has collaborated with the technicians of Google Arts & Culture, leading their cameras to the most inaccessible corners of the Cathedral. Digital replicas will also be useful to art historians: to have confirmation of their studies or, why not, to discover unexpected elements.

link > https://artsandculture.google.com/project/milan-cathedral


Section of the chronological succession of the construction of the Duomo.















​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Porta Romana Yard*
design | Diller Scofidio + Renfro, PLP Architecture, Carlo Ratti Associati, Gross. Max Landscape Architects, Nigel Dunnett Studio, ARUP Italia, Portland Design, Systematica, Studio Zoppini, Aecom, Land, Artelia, OUTCOMIST.
clients | Municipality of Milan, Lombardia Region, Italy's state railway group FS, Prada Holding, Coima, Covivio
official thread | link

*Porta Romana Yard (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft) will be a new mixed-use district (residential, office, commercial, tertiary, culture, etc.), bringing together existing and new populations of residents, students, workers, and visitors.* Its built form will embody the highest quality of urban planning, architecture, and design. It will be a model of integrated sustainability that combines environmental, social, and economic solutions into one urban ecosystem that satisfies today's needs and anticipates future challenges. *It will repair the current north / south rupture caused by the railway infrastructure and it will provide much-needed, meaningful public spaces and amenities for the community. The masterplan's optimizes economic, social, cultural and environmental factors throughout the project life cycle. *The sustainability system of the masterplan defines and measures environmental and ecological objectives with performance indicators (KPIs) that guide the design and construction process. In addition to meeting and integrating every requirement of the Program Agreement for the Porta Romana Railway Yard, the Environment and Ecology objectives align with the protocols of the Paris Agreement, the European Green Deal and the National Recovery and Resilience Plan defined at the SDG level of the United Nations.

SOME CHANGES HAVE BEEN IMPLEMENTED TO THE MASTER PLAN.
We'll have taller buildings, including some highrises.
(To note: this is a general vision; the design of each building will be entrusted to a specific architecture firm).

















Entry to the M3 Station - Piazzale Lodi

















Floating Forest - Piazzale Lodi side

















System of squares / pedestrian spaces

















Public Park









































​


----------



## LtBk

Such a shame that I couldn't visit you great city on my week of vacation(you can thank the bullshit testing requirement from the USA for that).


----------



## IThomas

*Magnificent Factory*
Milan | Zone 3
design | M. Giuliani, P.L.O. Salgado, J.J. Tur Mc Glone, D. Canepa, M. G. Gibelli, B. Meroni, P. Galbiati, L.G.F. Stefanutti.
client | Municipality of Milano; La Scala Theater
official thread | link








*A single large volume of light composed of a regular modular mesh, surrounded by the greenery and water channels of the Lambretta Park and flanked by the Crystal Palace, restored in its supporting structures and converted into a garden of winter, called "Green Biodiversity Factory".* It is the winning project of the "Magnificent Factory" international competition, signed by an Italian-Spanish design team led by the architect Massimo Giuliani. "It's going to be a new cultural hub for the city," says Mayor.








Through a pedestrian path, from via Caduti di Marcinelle or by road from via Rubattino, you arrive at the square of the water tower, a precious testimony of the past of the former Innocenti area, which will be enhanced and used as a support for the sign of the Magnificent Factory, characterizing the entrance. *The "Magnificent Factory" will host artistic laboratories, rehearsal rooms, tailors and warehouses, multifunctional and refreshment rooms.* *The envelope uses recycled solid polycarbonate, and the roof will have a photovoltaic system of 3600 kW, making the building a Zero energy building, as well as an open-cycle geothermal system to contribute to the purification of groundwater. *At the head of the Magnificent Factory is the *"Space of Dreams", a large space that will guarantee maximum flexibility for daily use as well as for hosting exhibitions, workshops, courses, major events. *Inside, at a height of 8 meters, the *Ring develops an elevated public path for visitors, an opportunity for everyone to discover the activities from behind the scenes, without interrupting or interfering in any way.*
















































As part of the same concept, an elevated wooden structure, called *Piazza Flottante*, will also characterize the nearby Crystal Palace, which *will be able to host events and celebrations related to the cultural programming of the Municipality as well as entities and associations*, and which will allow visitors to discover from the winter garden in which the palace will be transformed is high. Its two heads, declared of cultural interest as evidence of industrial archeology, as well as the entire structure, will be recovered, and a network of tree-lined paths will connect them to the factory.

*The Lambretta Park develops all around and will double its extension reaching almost 100,000 sqm: a landscape of green meadows with even elevated paths that flank the banks of the canals, orchards, rows on the avenues and tree patches and with the Water Gardens, natural phytodepuration meadows that can also offer educational experiences.* The first phase of the works, whose total costs are estimated at 120 million euros, will concern the extension of the Park, which is expected to start in 2024.


























***​*Updates* Site in its current state









urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Gioia 22 / The Splinter*
height | 121 m / 397 ft
design | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, Paolo Caputo Partnership
client | Coima
official thread | link

Gioia 22 is a new highrise replacing an old building built in 1961 and abandoned in 2012. The tower, which is going to host offices and retail, will welcome up to 2,700 people. Gioia 22 has underground parking with 350 stalls and is served by the nearby subway stop. The overall public spaces, however, will be refurbished in an integrated way, also with the help of announced projects such as Gioia 20, Pirelli 35, Botanica/P39/Greenhouse.

The tower is nicknamed "The Splinter", due to its inclined shape, which helps to better manage sunlight and solar energy. The building is equipped with 6,000 sqm of solar panels, free cooling systems and other energy-saving technologies. These innovations help reduce Gioia 22's energy consumption by 75% compared to similar towers, making it compliant with the NZEB (Nearly Zero Energy Consumption Building) standards. Compared to similar buildings, Gioia 22 will reduce the CO2 emissions by 2,000 tons annually - the equivalent of the amount absorbed by 10 hectares of forest or 4,500 trees. This green building material is produced with low-clinker content and recycled demolition waste, and they guarantee both high performance and low CO2 emissions.









Roberto P.








Roberto P.

IMG_2782 by Momo1435








Roberto P.

IMG_2912 by Momo1435


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Pirelli 35*
design | Park Associati; Snohetta
client | Coima

Located in the Porta Nuova Gioia area, nearby the upcoming Gioia 20-The Portals and Botanica/P39/GreenHouse, the project involves a major refurbishment of an existing office complex, built in the 1950s, and the creation of a new urban space. Pirelli 35 will be a building with office and commercial spaces built on the existing scale and lines of the neighboring buildings. A penthouse office floor floating above the rooftop restaurant and a new six-story extension will be added to the main volume. Clad in warm terracotta, the extension will be connected to the existing volume by a bridge building. The existing central wing of the building will be demolished to generate a spacious and dynamic courtyard with a lush garden at ground level. An undulating stone carpet will invite the public to cross the site whilst at the same time unifying the different programs and levels of the site closer together. Low embodied energy materials as well as re-used and recycled materials will be used throughout the building, and a large photovoltaic canopy will power a water-to-water heat pump for thermal generation.


Momo1435









NEW RENDERINGS
Facades - via Melchiorre Gioia + via Giovanni Battista Pirelli








Rooftop restaurant and terrace, with a view of the public park "Library of Trees" (BAM)








Offices








Public inner courtyard + Commercial spaces







​


----------



## IThomas

IThomas said:


> *Magnificent Factory*
> Milan | Zone 3
> design | M. Giuliani, P.L.O. Salgado, J.J. Tur Mc Glone, D. Canepa, M. G. Gibelli, B. Meroni, P. Galbiati, L.G.F. Stefanutti.
> client | Municipality of Milano; La Scala Theater
> official thread | link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A single large volume of light composed of a regular modular mesh, surrounded by the greenery and water channels of the Lambretta Park and flanked by the Crystal Palace, restored in its supporting structures and converted into a garden of winter, called "Green Biodiversity Factory".* It is the winning project of the "Magnificent Factory" international competition, signed by an Italian-Spanish design team led by the architect Massimo Giuliani. "It's going to be a new cultural hub for the city," says Mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through a pedestrian path, from via Caduti di Marcinelle or by road from via Rubattino, you arrive at the square of the water tower, a precious testimony of the past of the former Innocenti area, which will be enhanced and used as a support for the sign of the Magnificent Factory, characterizing the entrance. *The "Magnificent Factory" will host artistic laboratories, rehearsal rooms, tailors and warehouses, multifunctional and refreshment rooms.* *The envelope uses recycled solid polycarbonate, and the roof will have a photovoltaic system of 3600 kW, making the building a Zero energy building, as well as an open-cycle geothermal system to contribute to the purification of groundwater. *At the head of the Magnificent Factory is the *"Space of Dreams", a large space that will guarantee maximum flexibility for daily use as well as for hosting exhibitions, workshops, courses, major events. *Inside, at a height of 8 meters, the *Ring develops an elevated public path for visitors, an opportunity for everyone to discover the activities from behind the scenes, without interrupting or interfering in any way.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As part of the same concept, an elevated wooden structure, called *Piazza Flottante*, will also characterize the nearby Crystal Palace, which *will be able to host events and celebrations related to the cultural programming of the Municipality as well as entities and associations*, and which will allow visitors to discover from the winter garden in which the palace will be transformed is high. Its two heads, declared of cultural interest as evidence of industrial archeology, as well as the entire structure, will be recovered, and a network of tree-lined paths will connect them to the factory.
> 
> *The Lambretta Park develops all around and will double its extension reaching almost 100,000 sqm: a landscape of green meadows with even elevated paths that flank the banks of the canals, orchards, rows on the avenues and tree patches and with the Water Gardens, natural phytodepuration meadows that can also offer educational experiences.* The first phase of the works, whose total costs are estimated at 120 million euros, will concern the extension of the Park, which is expected to start in 2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***​*Updates* Site in its current state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanfile​


Now you can see the renders of the other finalist projects > link


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Milan Metro *

*M4 - Blue Line*






*M6 - Pink Line*
The municipal administration reported that the City of Milan will present a proposal to Italy's Ministry of Infrastructures and Sustainable Mobility, asking for funding with the aim of connecting the existing lines and building an even more capillary network that acts as a multiplier of the potential of the public transport system. The evaluation of the route of the M6 is then linked to a series of variables: the number of inhabitants, the coverage of public transport, and the average distance from one metro stop to another (estimated at 500 meters). The municipal administration plans to have talks with citizens living in the area affected by the proposed line. According to the Mayor, the construction of this new line will not start before the 2026 Olympic Winter Games. The most plausible time horizon is when all the extensions of the existing lines, that have already been planned and funded, and the opening of the new blue line should also be inaugurated.











The hypothesis of the route of a complete M6 (pink line)
























urbanfile










Nuovo metrò M6 rosa a Milano, così si completa la «Circle line»: l’anello da Sud all’area Mind Expo


Nell’anello le 12 stazioni degli ex scali ferroviari e le nuove fermate della linea metropolitana 6 «rosa» (che sarà l’ultima per Milano). Terminal 2 di Malpensa, apertura rinviata. Sala: un costo enorme




milano.corriere.it





***
Milan's M and S lines (subway and commuter rail system)


----------



## IThomas

*Milano Centrale's old warehouses turn into a hub of architecture and design.*


Comune di Milano​
*"DropCity" is going to be born in the old warehouses of Milano Centrale Rail Station*, becoming a new hub of architecture and design. The project, thanks to the collaboration of Grandi Stazioni Retail and Nhood Services Italy, will involve the *regeneration of the first tranche of the "Magazzini Raccordati", which stretch over 2 kilometers *from Milan's busiest railway station.


Comune di Milano​
"Dropcity" will have *28 tunnels *(out of the existing 144)* housing exhibition galleries; production ateliers; carpentry, robotics and advanced prototyping workshop labs. In addition, an important area of square footage will be dedicated to research, teaching, office spaces for professionals in the sector. There will also be two libraries: one dedicated to sustainable materials, and the other to architecture and design.* Milan, with its thousands of architects and designers, is among the European cities with the highest density of professionals in this sector and, at the same time, a protagonist of Italian architectural culture. DropCity will become a hub where architecture/design students and recent graduates can also find suitable spaces for their activities. *Works begin this fall and the hub will open in 2024.*


Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano

***​*Updates* Site in its current state

























urbanfile​


----------



## Josedc

I just love how this city keeps re-inventing all of these spaces with such cool projects!


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Vertical Nest / Unipol Tower*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects
height | 126 m / 413 ft
client | Unipol Group
official thread | link

The highrise comprises public and private functions - including offices, restaurant, congress hall, panoramic roof garden for meetings and cultural events. The internal cavedium presents a skylight at an altitude of 80 meters delimiting a bioclimate space, designed to optimize the performances of the building. The facade, with its shaped geometry, is also a metaphor of the web-like system of social relationships. Vertical Nest will host the headquarters of Italian insurance group Unipol. The Unipol Tower will be completed and opened to the public next year.









Accenture Italia








MTahirAbbas








bad drones








BadDrones








Roberto P.








MTahirAbbas

 RozenMD

RozenMD


----------



## lucky5

Bellissimo


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Merlata Bloom Milano*
client | Ceetrus-Nhood
design | CallisonRTKL
official website | merlatabloommilano.it

Merlata Bloom Milano is the new shopping center that combines technology and sustainability. Merlata Bloom Milano is part of a mixed-use development in Cascina Merlata, located nearby the future MIND-Milano Innovation District and served by public transport, overlooking a new 250,000 sqm (820,210 sqft) public park. It will include 180 stores, a food court with 40 restaurants & fresh market, a multiplex cinema, over 10,000 sqm of entertainment and culture, as well as 20,000 sqm dedicated to the urban farm, then services and new social spaces.

Visiting the construction yard


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Cascina Merlata Residences (R11 plot)*
design | C+S Architects
client | Investire; EuroMilano

Located on the northern end of the Cascina Merlata Village, bordering the new 250,000 sqm park, there is one of the largest housing developments in Europe. The idea of a new community space, borrowing from the urban concept of the "Venetian campo" moved to Milan to create a square, a public space that connects the two residential towers, strengthening their community identity through the design of a place for all people. Made of white Prun stone, the new piazza relates the different heights of the pedestrian space and the park and creates a threshold between the built and natural. The square is also a fun public space capable of transforming itself into a playground for children or skaters, for rest and play.
























The two towers present 103 flats, all sold as affordable housing according to the Regional regulations. The flats are built in energy class A and provide, according to the well-established sustainability strategies, a geothermal district heating and cooling system on the floor, one for controlled mechanical ventilation and photovoltaic systems, in order to reduce emissions and consumption. The ground floor of both towers houses the entrance hall and service spaces, such as bicycle storage, common room, gym, laundry, and storage room for separate waste collection. The towers are arranged on two underground levels of parking, technical spaces, and cellars as well as a colorful outdoor playground for children.
























The towers, bent, modeled, and oriented to ensure that all the apartments could enjoy the view of the surrounding green, have a different material treatment on the fronts. From the second floor, the cladding of the towers becomes a glass mosaic, recalling some finishing of the masters of Italian Architecture (Gio Ponti's precious interiors or Moretti's light textures), and to mean that the city is defined by precious urban interiors to inhabit. The finish of the facades (beyond the ground floor) consists of coating insulation, on which the Sicis-type glass mosaic is glued. Sicis-type glass mosaic is not a flat coating. Each tile is variable in section. This choice allows the facade to transform itself by reflecting the light in a different way every minute of the day. The facade seems to light up and change: it is activated by the variation of daylight and climatic changes.
























​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Horti Porta Romana*
design | Michele De Lucchi Architects; Daniele Fiori Partners; Land Italia
client | BNP Paribas Real Estate Italy
official website | hortiportaromana.com

A small jewel that has remained hidden until now has been returned to the city, in the Porta Romana district. The area includes medicinal plants inspired by the image of the "hortus conclusus", which in the Middle Ages was the place where monks dedicated themselves to retreat and meditation. Still in the lawn, there are hedges and flower beds with aromatic plants such as lavender, sage, mugwort, marigolds and anemones, to remember the historical identity of the place. Thanks to this restoration and conservative rehabilitation project, new and existing volumes coexist in the area today. In particular, the 19th-century villa, a former religious building located in the center of the park, was restored and restored to its original appearance, and two historic buildings such as the Lavanderia and the Casello have been recovered. In addition, a newly built apartment building was built on via Lamarmora, overlooking the park with large terraces, and six independent "urban villas" on via Orti with their private gardens. All 74 luxury apartments are equipped with the most modern plant technology and the entire project is LEED Gold certified.

























Matteo Deiana








HortiPortaRomana









urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano4You*
Segrate | Milano
design | MAB Arquitectura; AG&P Landscape
client | Sagitta; RED Real Estate Direction
official website | milanofouryou.com








Milano4You is a new zero-carbon emissions development that will cover an area of 350,000 sqm (3.76 million sqft) in Segrate, east of Milan's city center. The design proposal aims to define the new district as Car Free district with a high level of porosity on the ground floor. The intention is to focus on purely cycle-pedestrian connectivity rather than a vehicular road system, which is only present when strictly necessary to reach car parks or non-residential functions.
















The new project consists of three areas, which can be identified as a succession of public and private spaces: this succession is conceived as a "Gradient of Urbanity" and places anthropization, that varies from the most urban and dense to the exclusively rural and natural environment. The Promenade is the structuring element of the project. It's a cycle-pedestrian axis that crosses the whole area from south to north. This path represents the main public space system of the project and is characterized by three centralities.








The residential component is the one that most characterizes the project and for this function, a wide range of housing solutions has been defined to satisfy the different needs coming from the demand side (free residential building, senior housing, social housing, villas). The commercial and tertiary functions are located in the southern portion of the area. Within the area there is also a rural building that, according to the project, will be renovated and launched as a cultural center, animated by several initiatives and artists. A sports center will be completing the context.







​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Gioia 20 / The Portals*
heights | 104 m (341 ft), 67 m (220 ft)
design | Citterio-Viel
client | Coima
official thread | link

Gioia 20 is located between Porta Nuova and the Centro Direzionale, on the crossroad of the streets Melchiorre Gioia and Giovanni Battista Pirelli, between Gioia 22/The Splinter and P39-Botanica, and served by the M2 subway stop 'Gioia'. On the west side, the low-rise building will welcome over 800 people, and it's designed to host residences and commercial spaces on the street level; on the east side, there is the highrise, capable to welcome up to 3,500 people, with office and commercial spaces. Both buildings have underground parking and are characterized by terraces offering a view of the surroundings. Thanks to a total of 3,131 photovoltaic panels on the glazed facades and the use of delegated groundwater for cooling and heating, 65% of the energy needs will be covered by renewable sources in both buildings. Gioia 20 is also a "Smart Building", thanks to a network of remote electronic control equipment that will make the building intelligent through IOT - Internet of things technologies. Gioia 20 is designed to obtain the Leed Platinum, Well Gold, NZEB, Cradle to Cradle, Wired Score certifications, reaffirming the positioning of Milan and Italy among the protagonists in terms of environmental sustainability.









MThairAbbas








Drewx


----------



## IThomas

*Design the future. San Siro: from a rough district to a new vibrant hub.*
A study case for the densification of the city and fixing social problems. 

SEVEN DISTRICTS - URBAN REGENERATION
Architect Massimo Roj (founder and partner of architecture firm Progetto CMR), engineer Giovanni Verga (former President of the Order of Engineers of Milan), law firm Belvedere Inzaghi & Partners, economist Fabio Bandiroli (founder and partner of B&L Real Estate and Corporate Advisor) have conducted a research, presented to local authorities, on seven social housing districts within the Municipality of Milan, areas that require substantial structural redevelopment. The intervention strategy allows to increase the built area, decreasing at the same time the covered area, more than tenfold the usable green, and creating spaces for all the essential services for neighborhood life, including retail, education, coworking, services, sports facilities. Interventions aimed at creating human scale and self-sufficient neighborhoods and finally re-inserted in a wider urban and polycentric context, in a homogeneous and harmonious way. In the methodological proposal, the governance of the public-private partnership is entrusted to the public administration which defines the path and selects the private investors who will develop the projects via public tenders.








THE CASE OF SAN SIRO
The pilot case of application of this new methodology was developed for the public housing district of San Siro, in the area between Piazzale Selinunte and Piazzale Segesta: a total gross area of 336,000 sqm (+3.61 million sqft). This area, built in the late 1930s, served by local public transport and placed between CityLife and the San Siro stadium, presents numerous limitations: scarce public green, few services and shops, degraded and outdated buildings, social problems. Therefore, it has all the "requirements" to be involved in a regeneration process, in view of the objectives of the Territorial Government Plan "Milano 2030".

Create a car-free neighborhood, mending the new one with the existing ones in the surroundings.








A mixed-use district where public spaces are protagonists.








Fight the climate change: increase the total green areas green - from 48,000 sqm (+516,000 sqft) to 224,000 sqm (+2.41 million sqft) - 
and active a wider eco-sustainable urban regeneration, also thanks to the use of specific technologies for the construction of the new buildings.















​
The proposed redevelopment and densification of the area involve several steps. The first would be the construction of a mixed-use, high-density and zero-carbon emission development in the Piazzale Segesta area. The residents and new inhabitants should be transferred to the new buildings. Once this first phase has been completed, the existing building should be replaced by areas according to the functional and social mix criteria, freeing up space on the ground and paying particular attention to the creation of pedestrian spaces, on a human scale and green areas of quality.

Volumetric indications: how the district can change. Over 20,000 inhabitants are distributed into low-rise buildings and highrises. Typical height: from 6 to 36 floors.
































1 master plan. 8 lots: demolition and reconstruction in different phases.








​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano Design Week 2022 - The Fuorisalone*

In this post, some of the temporary and permanent art/design projects and installations, different in size and dotted across the city, that have been realized on the occasion of Milano Design Week, the great event that has returned after the Covid-19 pandemic. The installations are realized by Italian and international designers, in collaboration with companies, start-ups and institutions, who participated in over 800 exhibition-events for Fuorisalone 2022. The 60th edition of the Salone del Mobile (Milan Furniture Fair), instead, is held at Milano Rho Fiera Exhibition Center. This exhibition showcases the latest in furniture and design from countries around the world: it is considered the world's most important fair of this kind, a leading venue for the display of new products by designers of of furniture, lighting and other home furnishings.

*Floating Forest *
Stefano Boeri and Giorgio Donà​It's a floating multisensory forest, created as an independent ecosystem on the water of the Darsena, presenting trees and more than 30 species of multiply biodiversity and offering both physical and virtual immersion which, through the scent of flowers and the tactile quality of the selected species, involves all the senses. Urban forestry is a fundamental step to counter the effects of climate change and improve the quality of life of citizens. This is why cities should be greener: an urban forest can become an opportunity to improve the health of the environment and implement biodiversity, allowing us to enhance our heritage for future generations.


































*Germogli*
Marcantonio​In Palazzo Durini Caproni di Taliedo, the installation called Germogli, which translates as sprouts or shoots: a series of gigantic golden olive tree sprouts, almost four metres tall, appear as if they are emerging from the earth. The installation explores the idea of rebirth and our connection to nature.










*Divided Layers*
David Arsham​It is made of a series of stacked panels combined to form a walkable tunnel. Each panel references a single plane of the 3D printed clay that layers together to form the sink. 3D printing is a process of additive construction; in contrast, the tunnel is revealing the subtractive in taking away portions to give way to the volume the visitor can walk through. Within the installation, a pond acts as a mirrored surface to double and reflect the opening of the cavernous volume. The designer intends for visitors to contemplate the acceptance of space and its malleability, understanding the relationship between volumes. The cadence of the walls mimics the rhythm of the columns within the palazzo, contributing to an entire atmosphere that represents movement or flow.

























*Animal Factory*
Luca Boscardin​Animal Factory consists of minimally designed metal animals drawn in a simple and abstract way, each preserving the exact size and proportions of the real animals. It plays with the contrast between nature and factories, a bridge between fantasy and reality, natural and industrial, a playground for children, a place to hang out for grown ups, a strong link between people and animals.










*Sideral Station*
Michele De Lucchi​The work, located in the courtyard of the Statal University of Milan, factors in the direction of the sky and on the identical time goals at an aim: that of discovering concord to really feel good with oneself and with others, whereas preserving the bodily surroundings by which all of us reside. It's doable to reside immersive expertise: a stimulus to consider a way forward for well-being for the person and for the surroundings.


















*Feeling the Energy*
Carlo Ratti and Italo Rota​Feeling the Energy makes use of 500 meters of digitally bent copper pipe to create a sensorial path where people can explore different forms of sustainable energy production and consumption. The installation invites people to wander through Milan's historical Botanical Garden, in a sequence of six main stages. Visitors discover a majestic carousel where they can experience the energy in motion. After that, people can walk under a series of portals that plays sequences from the renowned "Four Seasons" symphony by Italian composer Antonio Vivaldi, performed by the Ensemble Strumentale la Barocca of the Symphony Orchestra of Milan. The exhibition path also includes a giant vibraphone which people are invited to play. Moreover, a tunnel with colored diaphragms laden with organic photovoltaic panels can be opened or closed by those wandering through it, while a canopy features sensors that can detect people’s presence and activate a cool mist.


































*KingKong PoleDance*
Fatboy and Street Art Frankey​In entrance of the historic Basso bar in by way of Plinio, King Kong delights in pole dance due to Fatboy and Avenue Artwork Frankey who've chosen a particular visitor for his or her Milanese look. An animal synonymous with power, elegantly rotating round a lightweight pole whereas balancing Fatboy's iconic Edison lamp on its foreleg.










*We*
Truly Design Crew​The installation is made using the anamorphic distortion technique: an artistic artifice through which the images dissolve when the spectator changes his point of view, an invitation from the artists to imagine a new future and infinite possibilities.










*Paper Houses*
Charlotte Macaux-Perelman and Alexis Fabry​The installation is designed under the banner of lightness, like a challenge to gravity, which is expressed through the presentation of home objects presented inside four structures. They are all made of cashmere, an infinitely delicate natural fiber that combines strength and brilliant colors.










*Labyrinth Garden*
Raffaele Galiotto​Labyrinth Garden is an outdoor multi-path maze made up of an articulated circular path that develops on the 625 square metres of the grass of the Cortile del Settecento of the Ca' Granda university building. The walls of the track are made using Sipario partitions in 100% regenerated and recyclable plastic, equipped with pots and plants. Those who enter the maze are invited to find, by trial and error, the way out by moving to the tower at the centre of the area from which, by climbing up and looking at the entire maze, the way out can be seen. Labyrinth Garden is not just for a moment’s fun but is also e metaphor of the time of confusion we are living through, characterized by problems such as environment, health, peace.


















*LV Objects Nomades at the restored "Garage Traversi"*​Garage Traversi was completed in 1939, and it is an admirable example of rationalist architecture, a modern reinforced concrete building developed on eight levels above ground, served by a helical staircase. A building that until 2003 was used as the preferred parking area of the Golden Quadrangle Fashion District. Now the space is returned to the city, thanks to detailed restoration work. Even the original color of the plaster has even been restored, with the most significant changes on top through the creation of terraces and panoramic rooftops for catering, food, drinks and the entertainment sector. It will become a very popular location for organizing presentations, cocktails or deejay sets at sunset. In the meantime, Louis Vuitton inaugurated its temporary single-brand store it, just in time for the Fuorisalone 2022. The fashion group has signed a three-year lease agreement that will cover a large part of the building.










*Hypernova*
Sara Ricciardi​Protagonist of the Lounge area of Superstudio, the designer invites the viewer to have an experience in which nature and technology, uniqueness and multiplicity coexist. A path that recalls the philosophy of the brand and invites not to necessarily choose between two apparently opposite options, but to make them coexist with "no compromise".










*Everywhereness*
The Art of Dreams​
Inside Palazzo Clerici, the artist has created a botanical composition in which to immerse oneself and observe the world from other perspectives. The glazed path that winds through the flowers gives life to a game of reflections where the building and people mix in dreamlike and unusual scenarios, accompanied by a light fog that helps you get lost in your dreams. In the second courtyard, however, the artist surrounded a Porsche 911 S 2.4 Targa from 1972 completely restored for the occasion with flowers.


















*ToiletPaper Steet*
Maurizio Cattelan and Pierpaolo Ferrari​Via Giuseppe Balzaretti in the Città Studi area was transformed entirely into a permanent public art installation. It immediately became one of Milan's most iconic streets for Instagram lovers. The murals were entirely painted by local artists. The interiors of the ToiletPaper headquarters are an explosion of color and bizzarre textures.























































​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *CityLife Public Park*

Another portion of CityLife's public park is about to open. The sector in progress extends from the CityLife shopping mall area to the Milano Congress Center and viale Duilio. Meanwhile, new sculptures of contemporary art (see more about ArtLine Milano) are also going to be placed in this part of the park.
















































urbanfile​


----------



## Josedc

IThomas said:


> *Design the future. San Siro: from a rough district to a new vibrant hub.*
> A study case for the densification of the city and fixing social problems.
> 
> SEVEN DISTRICTS - URBAN REGENERATION
> Architect Massimo Roj (founder and partner of architecture firm Progetto CMR), engineer Giovanni Verga (former President of the Order of Engineers of Milan), law firm Belvedere Inzaghi & Partners, economist Fabio Bandiroli (founder and partner of B&L Real Estate and Corporate Advisor) have conducted a research, presented to local authorities, on seven social housing districts within the Municipality of Milan, areas that require substantial structural redevelopment. The intervention strategy allows to increase the built area, decreasing at the same time the covered area, more than tenfold the usable green, and creating spaces for all the essential services for neighborhood life, including retail, education, coworking, services, sports facilities. Interventions aimed at creating human scale and self-sufficient neighborhoods and finally re-inserted in a wider urban and polycentric context, in a homogeneous and harmonious way. In the methodological proposal, the governance of the public-private partnership is entrusted to the public administration which defines the path and selects the private investors who will develop the projects via public tenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CASE OF SAN SIRO
> The pilot case of application of this new methodology was developed for the public housing district of San Siro, in the area between Piazzale Selinunte and Piazzale Segesta: a total gross area of 336,000 sqm (+3.61 million sqft). This area, built in the late 1930s, served by local public transport and placed between CityLife and the San Siro stadium, presents numerous limitations: scarce public green, few services and shops, degraded and outdated buildings, social problems. Therefore, it has all the "requirements" to be involved in a regeneration process, in view of the objectives of the Territorial Government Plan "Milano 2030".
> 
> Create a car-free neighborhood, mending the new one with the existing ones in the surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mixed-use district where public spaces are protagonists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight the climate change: increase the total green areas green - from 48,000 sqm (+516,000 sqft) to 224,000 sqm (+2.41 million sqft) -
> and active a wider eco-sustainable urban regeneration, also thanks to the use of specific technologies for the construction of the new buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The proposed redevelopment and densification of the area involve several steps. The first would be the construction of a mixed-use, high-density and zero-carbon emission development in the Piazzale Segesta area. The residents and new inhabitants should be transferred to the new buildings. Once this first phase has been completed, the existing building should be replaced by areas according to the functional and social mix criteria, freeing up space on the ground and paying particular attention to the creation of pedestrian spaces, on a human scale and green areas of quality.
> 
> Volumetric indications: how the district can change. Over 20,000 inhabitants are distributed into low-rise buildings and highrises. Typical height: from 6 to 36 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 master plan. 8 lots: demolition and reconstruction in different phases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So is the plan to demolish part of it and rebuild?


----------



## IThomas

Josedc said:


> So is the plan to demolish part of it and rebuild?


It's a preliminary idea for creating a densest neighborhood than the existing one, also taking profit from the fact that the area is already served by public transport, including the subway. This would be possible thanks to the demolition -in different phases- of the buildings present on the site (336,000 sqm/3.61 million sqft). The buildings, indeed, are mostly social housing for low-income people. They were built in the late 1930s, with poor-quality materials and are not so good from an energy point of view (low-energy class rate). The place presents some 'social problems' among other things, few services and very little green. The project would be centered on a new car-free hub with zero-carbon emission buildings, with a great share dedicated to residences (social housing and other kinds of housing) for low-income up to middle/high-income people, but also office towers, food & retail spaces, culture, services, etc. And oh, the people already living there would be transferred into the new buildings. The idea also envisages a very substantial increase in green public spaces. Obviously, it's not a definitive project, but just a first vision, of a public-private development. The deal of the Municipality would be that of setting up the rules and selecting the private investors via public tenders.


----------



## IThomas

Updates* CAP Building*
design | Claudio Lucchin & Architetti Associati
client | Gruppo CAP

A new seat for CAP Group, the public corporation owned by the local authorities that leads water service in the municipalities of Milan metro area. The building is being built on the same site of CAP Group's offices. The project consists in a sort of modern "ark", as symbol of "home" and "vessel" able to survive the cataclysms to be eternally rediscovered by humanity, and which contains in itself the knowledge and evolutionary potential of humanity towards the awareness that in order to continue living on Earth, we must protect it, take care of it and safeguard its resources. The building has a solid shape, but in continuous movement, given the continuous change of perspective. This follows the concepts of stability and union of the Gruppo CAP.

























urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati







​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *WOMB - Reale Group*
height | 88 m / 290 ft
design | Labics; ARUP Italia
client | Reale Group
official thread | link

A new headquarters for Italian insurance group Reale Group. The building will rise nearby Porta Nuova's Gae Aulenti square, Corso Como Place and Feltrinelli Foundation, in an area served by public transports. WOMB -the acronym of Wellness Over Milano Bureaux, but whose meaning is also a "mother's womb"- aims to be a protective, welcoming, and sustainable workplace in a post-pandemic world. Steel, concrete, glass, a series of terraces, and facades with holm oaks will replace an old office building with poor energy performances. According to Rome-based architecture firm Labics, the holm oak is a tribute to the Torre Guinigi in Lucca, the first tower in the history of architecture that has trees on its roof. The structure of WOMB doesn't just play a load-bearing function but is part of the architectural language and expression of the building itself. From this perspective, it was important for the designers that the building materials reflected the identity of those used in many of Milan's tall buildings. Beyond the materials, though, the structure of WOMB plays an important bioclimatic function in the way it provides shade for glass surfaces. Its shape and size are defined by the percentage of opaque surfaces necessary to achieve the required values.










Repubblica 








duepiedisbagliati


----------



## IThomas

*MIND WestGate*
Milan | Zone 8
design | various architects (buildings); Mario Cucinella Architects, Land, Systematica, ARUP Italia (common ground)
official website | mindmilano.it
official thread | link

With an extension of 300,000 sqm (3.23 million sqft), *West Gate is the new laboratory of the city of the future, and the place where students, professionals, researchers, and scientists will experiment with digital and technological solutions, in line with the directives on ecological and digital transition enacted by the national government.* WestGate will be part of MIND - Milan Innovation District - a 1.2 million sqm district (12.92 million sqft) devoted to innovation, science, technology, sustainability, circularity, competitiveness, culture and inclusion.* The first slice of the area will be delivered at the end of 2024 with the first 5 lots*: residences, hotels, Zenith and Horizon, MOLO and Innovation Hub.








Below are four buildings in detail:
*Innovation Hub*
design | OBR​
*Innovation Hub was conceived as the manifesto of a renewed carbon zero environmental and social sensitivity, bringing together educational, creative, cultural and research activities. The building is conceived as an "open system"*, characterized by a dialogic architecture that, starting from listening to those who will frequent it, works on time, even before space, accepting future changes and responding to the changing desires of their future inhabitants. Public space, accessible and open, always alive and lived under the banner of experimentation and inclusion. The building will house a retail and welcome cafe area on the ground floor, while the experience center, offices, co-working on the intermediate floors, and is completed by a panoramic terrace.


















































































*Zenith* and *Horizon*
design | Piuarch, Waugh Thistleton Architects.​
Zenith and Horizon, for a total of approximately 50,000 sqm, will mainly host office and co-working spaces. From a structural point of view, *the design is characterized by an innovative and highly digital approach that uses DfMA* - Design for Manufacture and Assembly - to standardize and create the individual construction components off-site, reducing production times and costs. Innovation and sustainability also pass through the choice of wood as the material used mainly in the construction of the structure: particularly performing from the point of view of environmental impact throughout its life cycle, wood is considered the carbon-neutral material par excellence. *With its 56 meters in height, Zenith will be the tallest wooden building in Italy and one of the tallest in Europe.*










































































*MoLo*
design | MAD architects, Andrea Nonni, Open Project, Progeca.​
MoLo is a 3,000 sqm mixed-use building that will house laboratories, office spaces, workshop areas, a supermarket area, and a multi-story car park with 1,500 public and private parking spaces. It will be a connection hinge with the main mobility infrastructures on the Rho side and a focal point due to the functional mix within it. A connection that connects the places and the actions that will take place in those strips of the urban fabric. *The building also serves as an energy plant capable of feeding the entire WestGate area.*


----------



## IThomas

*BreBeMi: the Italian highway that recharges electric vehicles as they go.*

The A35 "BreBeMi" (Brescia-Bergamo-Milano) motorway has launched its "Arena of the Future" initiative. On this 1km track, cars and busses equipped with induction charging technology can refill their batteries on the go without stopping. The so-called DWPT (Dynamic Wireless Power Transfer) system is embedded directly into the roadbed and provides up to 76kW of recharging power to larger vehicles like trucks and buses. During the inauguration ceremony, the track was tested successfully by an Iveco Bus E-Way, which could recharge while driving at around 70 km/h, and a Fiat 500e. The car had to move around the track at a slightly slower speed due to the smaller induction system mounted on it.

According to the motorway company, the inductive charging Electric Road System, supplied to BreBeMi by Electreon, will cost between 1.2 and 1.5 million euros per kilometer when installed on a typical 4-kilometer stretch of road. The new system is touted as a viable solution to decarbonize the mobility sector quickly. Yet, there are still many uncertain variables before the technology can succeed. Among those is the broader availability of induction charging systems on commercial electrical vehicles, a niche feature available so far only on test vehicles.


----------



## LtBk

Slightly OT, but what's Milan like in late August?


----------



## papoff

at the end of August the city begins to wake up, while in the central 2 weeks many people are on vacation and several shops are closed.
the climate is still warm but tends to improve a bit ... even if we no longer have certainties with the climate.
if you don't like big crowds it might be a good time to come.


----------



## LtBk

I asked because I might move my next vacation to end of August, and travel there since the airfare would be cheaper. The problem is weather and the desire to travel for me isn't high enough.


----------



## danb82

It’s a miserable place in all of August. Humid, sweaty, things closed. It’s not desirable even if it is a little emptier that usual.


----------



## Axelferis

LtBk said:


> Slightly OT, but what's Milan like in late August?


Hot,sunny...
You'll eat tons of gelati
Need two showers/day

You'll love Milan & Italy 😎


----------



## IThomas

*Luigi Rovati Foundation - Etruscan Art Gallery / Corso Venezia, 52*
Milan | Zone 1
design | Mario Cucinella Architects (restoration, refurbishment)
client | Fondazione Luigi Rovati
official website | fondazioneluigirovati.it








Built in 1871, the Bocconi-Rizzoli-Carraro Palace, located in Porta Venezia, in front of the Civic Planetarium, reopens tomorrow after a 6-year restoration, refurbishment, and underground extension work.








*Etruscan Art Gallery + other cultural spaces*
The project for a museum of Etruscan art was born out of the desire of the Luigi Rovati Foundation to create a place to showcase its art collections, which includes over 700 Etruscan bucchero and impasto vases from the Archaic period, dating back to the period between the 9th and 6th centuries BC. The project entails the rehabilitation of an existing building and the enlargement, underground, of an exhibition area open to the public. Entirely covered with pietra serena (a blue-gray sandstone used extensively in Renaissance Florence for architectural details) laid horizontally on layered levels, the new space is characterized by sinusoidal shapes that create continuity between the rooms. (Museum tickets are available from September 1st, 2022).








​The conservation and restoration of the rooms on the main floor, on the other hand, has become another exhibition space designed to exhibit contemporary works in dialogue with archaeological finds.

















*Library and other spaces*
The Library represents an important integration of the activities and tools that the Luigi Rovati Foundation places at the service of its cultural mission. In synergy with the Museum, the library hosts 15 thousand volumes divided between scientific texts and journals, volumes on Etruscology, art and archeology, landscape history, ancient topography, history of religions, history manuals and antiquities, Greek and Latin sources, volumes on geography of the ancient world and important periodicals, flanked by a large collection of art essays with a focus on contemporary arts.

The building also houses other functions connected to the museum activity: the offices, the study room, the hall, and the deposits for the collections. On the ground floor, the large entrance hall acts as a distribution space, an always accessible square overlooked by the ticket office, the museum shop, the café-bistro, the entrance to the gourmet restaurant located on the top floor.



























*Garden*
The garden, with the exhibition pavilion, is a space hidden by the perimeter walls that enclose it on three sides, a private green area transformed into a public area.


















Giovanni De Sandre​


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Snam Headquarters*
design | Piuarch, Studio Antonio Perazzi
client | Snam

A new headquarters for Snam, an Italian energy infrastructure company, will be built nearby Porta Romana Yard, Carlo Ratti Associati's Vitae and the Fondazione Prada cultural complex. The project concept focuses on people and how we will be working in the future, integrating a wide range of elements to accommodate tomorrow's working needs: in addition to flexible and efficient offices, it will host various inclusive spaces dedicated to social interaction between people. Outside, a garden of over 8,500 sqm (91,500 sqft) will be created and which includes a "verzura" theatre, which will also be open to the public for outdoor educational activities and events. The building will host approximately 1,000 people. Designed according to the highest standards of sustainability and comfort, the building will attain the most important national and international certifications in terms of energy efficiency.









Drewx


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Moncler Headquarters*
design | Citterio-Viel
client | Moncler Group

Moncler, the famous luxury down jacket label, plans to relocate its Milan headquarters and offices, currently split among three different venues, into a single building. It will be built nearby Porta Romana Yard, Carlo Ratti Associati's Vitae, Piuarch's Snam Headquarters and the Fondazione Prada cultural complex. Moncler's future headquarters, completed by 2024, will incorporate avant-garde sustainability and work organization solutions, with traditional office space being replaced by hybrid communal areas. The designers also decided to preserve existing elements by transforming them in an innovative and sustainable way. The chimney, a symbol of the ancient industrial soul of the area, has recently been refurbished and will be re-functionalized in an ecological key to mitigate the thermal conditions of the building through the introduction of external air into a "bioclimatic greenhouse" that surrounds the perimeter of the entire building. The cistern adjacent to the building will be converted into a rainwater tank for irrigation of the internal garden.

























duepiedisbagliati







​


----------



## Josedc

a good number of companies seem to be headquartered in Milan


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Gioia 20 / The Portals / KPMG*
heights | 104 m (341 ft), 67 m (220 ft)
design | Citterio-Viel
client | Coima
official thread | link

_Italy's main financial newspaper Il Sole 24 Ore has confirmed that *KPMG** will become the tenant of Gioia 20's office spaces.* One of the "Big Four" accounting organizations has signed an 18-year contract with the Italian real estate group Coima. According to today's edition of the newspaper, KPMG will pay an annual rent of 15 million euros._

Gioia 20 is located between Porta Nuova and the Centro Direzionale, on the crossroad of the streets Melchiorre Gioia and Giovanni Battista Pirelli, between Gioia 22/The Splinter and P39-Botanica, and served by the M2 subway stop 'Gioia'. *On the west side, the low-rise building will welcome over 800 people, and it's designed to host residences and commercial spaces on the street level; on the east side, there is the highrise, capable to welcome up to 3,500 people, with office and commercial spaces. *Both buildings have underground parking and are characterized by terraces offering a view of the surroundings. *Thanks to a total of 3,131 photovoltaic panels on the glazed facades and the use of delegated groundwater for cooling and heating, 65% of the energy needs will be covered by renewable sources in both buildings. *Gioia 20 is also a "Smart Building", thanks to a network of remote electronic control equipment that will make the building intelligent through IOT - Internet of things technologies. Gioia 20 is designed to obtain the Leed Platinum, Well Gold, NZEB, Cradle to Cradle, Wired Score certifications, reaffirming the positioning of Milan and Italy among the protagonists in terms of environmental sustainability.









Tbeam
















*







*​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Pirelli 35*
design | Park Associati; Snohetta
client | Coima

Located in the Porta Nuova Gioia area, nearby the upcoming Gioia 20-The Portals-KPMG and Botanica/P39/GreenHouse, *the project involves a major refurbishment of an existing office complex, built in the 1950s, and the creation of a new urban space. Pirelli 35 will be a building with office and commercial spaces *built on the existing scale and lines of the neighboring buildings. A penthouse office floor floating above the rooftop restaurant and a new six-story extension will be added to the main volume.* Clad in warm terracotta, the extension will be connected to the existing volume by a bridge building. *The existing central wing of the building will be demolished to generate a spacious and dynamic courtyard with a lush garden at ground level. An undulating stone carpet will invite the public to cross the site whilst at the same time unifying the different programs and levels of the site closer together.* Low embodied energy materials as well as re-used and recycled materials will be used throughout the building, and a large photovoltaic canopy will power a water-to-water heat pump for thermal generation.*









duepiedisbagliati








Tbeam 

Facades - via Melchiorre Gioia + via Giovanni Battista Pirelli








Rooftop restaurant and terrace, with a view of the public park "Library of Trees" (BAM)








Offices








Public inner courtyard + Commercial spaces







​


----------



## LtBk

Josedc said:


> a good number of companies seem to be headquartered in Milan


No surprise as Milan is Italy's biggest economic hub and one of the biggest for the EU.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Casa BFF (BFF House)*
design | OBR
client | BFF Banking Group
official thread | link

*A new headquarters for Italian banking group BFF. *In agreement with the Milan Fair Foundation, it will construct a building on an area of over 3,000 sqm at Portello, near CityLife. Served by the metro stop, the building - which will rise next to a planned tower- is scheduled to be completed by the first half of 2024. The project, designed by Milan-based architecture firm OBR, is aimed at creating a building with Leed Platinum certification and with 2,600 sqm of photovoltaic panels. It is characterized by an energetic flying carpet, which draws a regular geometric figure for the fifth elevation that is perfectly recognizable in the map of the city seen from above. With 2,600 square meters of photovoltaic panels, it will produce 360 megawatts per hour. *There will also be an "agora", a new urban meeting place, celebrating a renewed rite of urbanity. To complete the project, the building comprises a museum area dedicated to artworks of Italian contemporary art that the bank has collected since the 1980s.*









Drewx


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Welcome / via Angelo Rizzoli, 2*
design | Kengo Kuma & Associates, Studio Pession Associato
client | Europa Risorse, PineBridge Benson Elliot
official thread | link

*"Welcome" is a biophilic mixed-use building complex, anchored around a newly established public piazza, that will be completed in 2024 and will allow the individual to have to access to the most sophisticated technological and digital requirements, but also effective measures to protect people from future pandemics.

The project includes offices, co-working spaces, meeting rooms, and auditoriums, as well as restaurants and lounges, shops, a supermarket, a wellness area, and spaces for temporary exhibitions. *Welcome is going to be built in an area occupied by an abandoned complex designed by Piero Portaluppi and completed in 1960. The site, located nearby the RCS MediaGroup headquarters (designed by Barreca & La Varra), will be easily accessible because it is a few steps from the subway stop Crescenzago.* Zero CO2 emissions, renewable energy, consumption control, water recovery, greenery and endemic species as an integral part of the architectural project*, human and sensorial scale are just some of the elements that characterize this project.

*The structure sees the use of three chosen materials, combined in a synergistic way to generate a natural and contemporary architecture*: concrete for the foundations and the basement, which leaves the scene above ground to steel and wood. The energy generation system for heating and cooling together with the important use of photovoltaic panels will allow for maximum sustainability of the intervention, creating a project that anticipates the future of post-COVID19 work spaces. Health and well-being of people with Well Platinum certification targets; Leed Platinum energy efficiency; compliance with anti COVID19 guidelines (Ashrae, Rheva, Aicarr and ISS Report); circularity in building materials and their use; no fossil fuel; resilience to climate change for a climate-neutral future. It is on these pillars that Welcome proposes itself as the most advanced ecological intervention in Europe.

























duepiedisbagliati 
































_







_















​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan displays the Olympic and Paralympic flags.*


Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano​*The flags of the Milan-Cortina 2026 Olympics and Paralympics are now on display in Palazzo Marino*, the main seat of the City Hall. The flags of Milan-Cortina 2026 are kept in two display cases of two meters by three, hung on the walls of the room. *Here they will remain until the transfer to the city that will host the 2030 Winter Olympic Games*, at the end of the Milan-Cortina 2026 closing ceremony. *Citizens and tourists will be able to admire the flags during the guided tours *of Palazzo Marino, which include a stop in the Clock room.


Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano














Milano Cortina 2026: Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games


Learn more about the world of the Milano Cortina 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Games on the official site. News and information about the Winter Olympics.




www.milanocortina2026.org


----------



## IThomas

*Municipality launches calls for tenders: new luxury commercial-tertiary activities in the Duomo area.*

*Four calls have been published by the Municipality in order to further enhance Municipality-owned properties in the city center. *"Among our properties, there are places of historical, artistic and architectural value. To protect them and increase their profitability, we have used new tools in recent years. We continue to enhance our valuable heritage, certain of the fact that it is today an important equalization tool to be used for the city: the places desired by luxury brands are providing us with precious resources to offer services to the citizens, starting from those who are in difficulty" said Councilor for the budget and assets.

_*Ciro Fontana Gallery*_
*The six floors, plus three underground ones, will have to be transformed into a luxury "mall". *The auction base for annual rent amounts to 6.05 million euros. Bids must be submitted by October 6th, the subsequent phase of the auction provides for a minimum raise of 50 thousand euros. *Only in the event of desertion from the first procedure, the Municipality would accept offers to turn the building into a hotel and services*.
















​
_*Historic Building*_
Placed between piazza Duomo, via Marconi, via Dogana, via Mazzini, the municipal administration asks* the building to be used as a superluxury hotel, with services and boutiques on the ground floor, restaurants and bars on the mezzanine floor. *The call closes on October 5th. The auction base for the annual rent amounts to 6.8 million euros, the contract is intended for 18 years. The auction will follow, with a first minimum raise of 300 thousand euros and the following for 100 thousand euros.
















_*Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery*_
*The calls regard spaces intended to host new luxury shops in the city's famous gallery* and are open until September 22th. The first covers 188 square meters with an entrance and double window on the Octagon: this is a part of the current Tod's shop, whose contract has expired. It is proposed at an annual fee based on an auction of 545 thousand euros, for 18 years. The second call includes two lots: the remaining part of the boutique under Tod's sign, two 126 square meter windows at an annual auction fee of 365 thousand euros, and the four 'Davis' branded windows overlooking piazza Duomo, for 540 square meters on four levels, offered at a basic rent of one million and 565 thousand euros.
















​


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Mi.C Milano Centrale*
height | 95 m (312 ft)
design | Park Associati, Bi-Studio, Milan Ingegneria
client | Gruppo Finleonardo
official website | micspaces.it
official thread | link

*Mi.C is a project of urban design, landscape and architecture that aims to regenerate the multi-faceted polarity of Milano Centrale Rail Station*, by demolishing the Hotel Michelangelo, a building that has been a symbol of Milan's skyline for more than half a century and that during the hardest phase of the Coronavirus pandemic was turned into the first Covid-19 convalescence centre. *The project proposes a series of interventions on Piazza Luigi di Savoia and represents a turning point for a changing city.* The concept's goal is to aims at rationalise travel flows and implement pedestrian traffic: in the proposed transition the green plays a key part, thanks to the creation of a garden at the foot of the new complex. The existing services, such as taxis and bike sharing, will be boosted through the creation of a bicycle parking station and co-working areas directly connected to the new building.

*Consisting of two adjacent towers rising from a building with a continuous facade*, the new complex uniformly merges with the rest of the block. On the ground floor, the lower building creates a natural extension of the square. *The overall architectural quality of the entire system is enhanced by an articulated system of different green spaces developing from the entrance through to the communal spaces at the top.* Similar to a 'green backbone' that starts from the outside, this system rises up to the ground floor hall and runs inside the building, expanding in places to define indoor and outdoor natural spaces. *The glass facade*, which is the most dynamic element of the project, *plays a starring role thanks to cusp-shaped elements – some opaque, other partially transparent – that change their inclination vertically.* 

*One of the main design goals was to conceptually preserve this diverse heritage by reusing part of the pre-existing building's structural material*: thanks to a targeted deconstruction process, as much as possible of Hotel Michelangelo's concrete will be reused, partly in the new building and partly in the design of the public space. *The completion of the works is expected by 2026.*










Alberto Fanelli








duepiedisbagliati
















































​


----------



## IThomas

*BEIC - Biblioteca Europea di Informazione e Cultura (European Library of Information and Culture)*
Milan | Zone 4
design | OnSite Studio, Baukuh, Dot Dot Dot, Starching
client | Italian Government, Municipality of Milano, BEIC Foundation
official thread | link

*The winning design of the international architectural competition has been unveiled today.* The project was selected by a commission of experts, representatives of the Municipality of Milan, the BEIC Foundation, the Orders of Architects and Engineers of Milan. The validated design proposals submitted in the Competition were 44. For each proposal, there was an alphanumeric code, but the names composing design teams were unknown by the Commission.

*The European Library of Information and Culture (BEIC) will be a new generation cultural center designed for Milan with an eco-sustainable, digital outlook. *The site that will welcome the cultural complex lies between viale Molise and via Cervignano. *The new structure, facing a new public park and served by local public transport, will be capable to welcome 3 million books and an auditorium with 2,000 seats. *A center that will have to respect the environment, with zero impact, use every possible technology, spread knowledge and also be the seat of cultural initiatives aimed also at young people. *The BEIC*, indeed, *will have spaces dedicated to games, several thematic and interdisciplinary sections, a digital department that can be used as an applied research center, a robotic warehouse, a space called "Imaginarium"* where to stimulate creativity and imagination of children. *The project will be financed by the Italian government, with a figure amounting to 101.6 million euros.

Construction work: 2024-2026.*








































​_Project Description_

*The new European Library of Information and Culture* (BEIC) *is* not a traditional library, where the treasures of a culture can be stored and made accessible for the future, but *a laboratory, where to develop the tools necessary to produce contemporary culture.* The new library exposes its productive atmosphere already in its physical conformation. *The new building consists of two naves with a trapezoidal cross-section, extensively glazed, forming an explicitly industrial figure, part greenhouse, part station, part factory. The building appears as a large laboratory, sober, busy, open, ambitious, a Officina Milanese (Milanese workshop) *entirely at the service of a multiple but concrete cultural life, where learning processes are always also an opportunity to construct objects, to invent devices, to make things.

The new BEIC is a simple, compact building: the two naves accommodate the two main parts of the program: the northern volume houses the Forum, the southern one the Departments. The two naves are the same in terms of envelope, but different in content: the first is lighter and open towards the square, the second more dense, reserved and silent. *The two volumes give shape to a double, yet unitary building. The two bodies are in fact united by a continuous ground floor, which contains the entrance spaces, the exhibition and event spaces, the accesses to the vertical circulation and are strategically connected to the various levels. The two main volumes are flanked by a smaller volume to the south-east, which houses the auditorium and the Imaginarium. The robotic storage is at the centre of the building, on the basement floors, and effectively serves all parts of the library. The Forum spaces, in the northern volume, have variable inter-floor heights; the spaces in the southern volume have constant heights. At its top, the northern volume houses a large greenhouse populated by pavilions; the southern volume opens into a terrace enclosing the reading room open at all hours of the day.

The two naves are entirely clad in a uniform metal and glass envelope*, emphasising the iconic and unified volume, while at the same time allowing light to be captured and solar energy to be stored in the most appropriate way for the different local conditions. The volume containing the auditorium in the basement and the Imaginarium is a simple stepped pavilion, entirely enveloped in the vegetation of the terraces that mark it out as it approaches the pergola that stretches over the roof garden. From a climatic point of view, the large entrance space, the full-height space housing the vertical circulation and the greenhouse at the top of the northern volume form a large Wintergarten, naturally ventilated in summer and capable of storing solar energy in winter.







​


----------



## Mansani

Excuse, do you know something about the project MILANORD2 ? I can't find any news about.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *BEIC - Biblioteca Europea di Informazione e Cultura (European Library of Information and Culture)*
​Other finalists of the architectural competition:

*2nd classified*
design | De Lucchi Michele, Garofalo Francesco, Tarantola Guido, Cecchetto Massimiliano Alessandro









*3rd classified*
design | Caputo Andrea, Piana Silvia, Damattè Daniele, Gallo Tiziana, Cantoni Matteo, Costa Andrea









*4th classified*
design | Zilli Paolo, Bonaventura Alessandro, Miele Pasquale









*5th classified*
design | Hong Mingi


----------



## IThomas

*Ersel Bank Headquarters / via Caradosso, 16 *
Milan | Zone 1
design | Alfonso Femia Ateliers (restoration, refurbishment); Agnoldomenico Pica (original)
client | Ersel








A new headquarters for the small Italian banking group. The intervention thread was the respectful interpretation of the formal cleanliness of the geometries of the palace and the redefinition of the front towards the courtyard. The project, indeed, involved the entire historical building: 4 floors above ground and 1 underground, a new roof to make the top floor accessible, the grafting of a green area in the internal courtyard, the replacement of mechanical and water systems, the creation of a spacious hall. A careful restoration was carried out on the facade of via Caradosso and on the original portions. 
















The building was also redeveloped in its energy aspects, replacing the existing closures and applying an internal coat. New high-performance wooden windows were installed, suited to the requirements for energy efficiency of the envelope. The front-facing courtyard has been updated and the facades redefined with a superfetation at the roof level and additions for the vertical connection elements. Through partitions and plasterboard ceilings, the layout of the floors was redesigned. Minimal interventions were made on the mezzanine floor, the historic and identifying space of the building, in which the staircase and the original liberty windows in wrought iron by Giovanni Magnoni have been preserved. Entering on the left, in the redesigned hall, a helical metal staircase acts as a counterpoint to the volume of the transparent elevator with the same metal cladding.


















S. Anzini​


----------



## nBode

IThomas said:


> Other finalists of the architectural competition


The winning proposal is certainly very nice, but wow! the 3rd and 4th place entries are astounding. I wish they could be built elsewhere in Milan.


----------



## IThomas

nBode said:


> The winning proposal is certainly very nice, but wow! the 3rd and 4th place entries are astounding. I wish they could be built elsewhere in Milan.


I liked the 4th classified too. Anyway, the final ranking was not only based on the 'beauty' of the project per se but also on a series of aspects indicated in the competition tender. The submitted projects, however, are anonymous for everyone, including the Competition Jury, committed to selecting the winning design. I mean, the names behind each project are revealed only after selecting the winning project. Certainly, these contests prove that there is a 'hunger' for creating new, modern architectures. And there is great participation among many Italian professionals working in this sector.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Skyline Photos*










Luca Bisceglia








Mauro De Vita








Mauro De Vita








Mauro De Vita








Andrea Bariselli









Andrea Pani 








Alberto Fanelli








Sergey Bykov









Ceresio7 








globetrottking

John Marx 








Alice Redaelli








Andrea Cherchi








Paul Pablo 








Sergey Bykov









Maurizio Nava









Andrea Cherchi









Andrea Cherchi 

porrounum

lucabertollo 








WeBuild









Tiziano Salamone








Paolo Marchesi








Roberto P.








Roberto P.








Roberto P.









SergeyBykov









Andrea Cherchi








Mauro Gervasi 








Sergey Bykov








Andrea Cherchi 









Salvatore Rizza










CityLifeShoppingDistrict 








Antonio Rossi Primerano​


----------



## IThomas

Updates* GarofaloPaisiello / via Garofalo, 37*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects, Milano Contract District
client | DeA Capital Real Estate
official website | garofalopaisiello.it

A new residential building replaces an old office complex built in the 1970s. The project tends to minimize the footprint of the building on the ground by creating an internal courtyard. A system of greenhouses and loggias offers private hanging gardens, a reference to the Milanese buildings' terraces. The facades present glass and a shining cladding. GarofaloPaisiello offers various sizes of apartments in energy class A, with a series of services for the residents, including 24h Conciergerie and fitness area. Interior design is "Made in Italy", including brands such as Listone Giordano, Ernestomeda, Cesana, Lema, Cotto d'Este, Ceramica Globo, Albed, Gessi, BTicino. A team of experts is at disposal of the customers, in order to find design solutions for their needs.

















urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Calvino 11*
height | 82 m (269 ft)
design | Scandurra Studio
client | Varallo Real Estate
official thread | link

Calvino 11 is a new eco-sustainable residential tower with apartments of different sizes, nearby the future 62ha mixed-use development Farini Yard, in an area with services and public transport. The project includes h24 Conciergerie, common spaces for the condominium's residents (co-working spaces, gym, sauna), a winter garden, and underground garages. The building facades include materials such as press-folded and perforated aluminum sheets, tempered printed glass, green marble slabs from the Alps. The building roof is equipped with photovoltaic panels.









duepiedisbagliati


----------



## Lombardia1970

this is a view of 10 floor of Hotel Melià Piazza Repubblica (Near Central Station Milan)


----------



## IThomas

*Padel Pavilion CityLife Milano*
Milan | Zone 8
design | Studio Zoppini Architetti

The Padel Pavilion will fit into the CityLife park with the aim of giving continuity to the existing and future buildings thanks to an operation of lightening and permeability through its geometries and materials. The design goal is therefore to aggregate all the services in a balanced way and, with this arrangement, guarantee not only easier management of the building, but also further profitability compared to the use of the fields with the creation of a centrally located bar/events space/shop.


----------

